# Shya-she does what she wants



## kmaben

"Rabbit for free. Allergic must go. Cage included"
Like I need a rabbit. But it never hurts to look right? And what if they just let it loose?
You've never had a rabbit
How hard can it be? It can't be all that hard compared to the ferrets or the bird
Well she's a cute, petite, little thing
"I'll take her."

HOLY CATNIP!! What did I just get myself into!?

Is she growling at me? Did she just throw a punch at me?

Dude you way 80 pounds and you're meant to last on the Alaskan tundra did she just rearranged your face?
Your a cat! You hunt and eat things larger than her, why are you running?
Why the heck am I running?!

Shya is not a Bunny. Bunnies are cute and fluffy and on Easter cards

Shya is that rabbit off of Monty Python with the bloody mouth

Shya is home security


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Well, now we know the real reason the people were rehoming her. 

Is she spayed? Unspayed does can be EXTREMELY territorial. Also, she most likely was not socialized or handled properly by her former owners. Bunnies growl and box when they're scared. You're going to need lots of patience to untrain her defensive behaviour.

We got Gus under similar circumstances and he's still got "issues". But we love him anyway. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## qtipthebun

Ha! We used to have one of those. I hope your evil bunny is at least smart and well behaved!! Also, I want to see pictures...

From one texas bunny to another...
-Qtip


----------



## Anaira

Shya seems inaptly named. 

lol Reuben used to be like that; he's settled down a lot though! Would love to see some pics of her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our Commander Bun-Bun was just the same. She was the boss of the house, but she turned out to be such a wonderful companion. Sure do miss her.


----------



## kmaben

All of the above and then some. She wasn't spayed and territorial is exactly the word used to describe her. She has calmed down a lot but she's still a little moody. She's been spayed and she'll never be a lap bunny but she's whip smart. It took a couple of months and a lot of reading but it's all worth it. I just never realized how intelligent or complex rabbits could be both physically and mentally. 

Now I find myself saying weird things like
"No you can't have the waffle the rabbit already ate it."
"humping her face is no way to make friends"
"you only love me for my sugar"

Once I figure out how to post pictures I will.
I think she's kind of an ugly little thing confirmation wise, but I'd never tell her to her face. I wouldn't have the guts too


----------



## LakeCondo

There is no such thing as an ugly rabbit.


----------



## kmaben

Here I sit on the couch eating my zebra cake and lalala with the world.

"well hello Shya how are ya big girl?" I continue on watching my show in that mouth open half stupor

suddenly this black blur goes racing by and bounds into her room. I dont even hear toenails on the floor.

why is she so odd?

I go to take a bite out of my zebra cake and half of it is missing

Rabbit 1
Human 0


----------



## JjGoesBounce

LOL! The way you phrase things are just perfect!
Jj


----------



## kmaben

Going after the powdered sugar left over from my doughnuts






Shya with a little "crack" on her nose. To bad my husband is a police officer


----------



## LakeCondo

Bad bunny; don't steal & do drugs.


----------



## kmaben

I'm sitting at the computer tippy tapping away looking at bills and sorting paperwork

Shya hops up on my pile of papers to be filed and payed.

"hullo big girl. There ya go pee on my bills. Then I can shred them and say I never got them."

What does Shya proceed to do...pee on my papers.

Probably shouldn't leave stuff like that by her litter box

Rabbit 2
Human 0

PS can you imagine sending a rabbit peed on bill back to the collector. 
haHA the ultimate REVENGE


----------



## Nats

Love this bunny blog.Shya is too cute!opcorn2


----------



## MagPie

hehe Ok I've said a few of those things too when I got Harvey. He's a sweetie. But really I have a 20lb cat running from a 4lb bunny. And the face humping. Why? haha It's always the face. And always the cat.


----------



## kmaben

So I feel kind of bad. We actually have two rabbits. Teddy is a German lop but he just doesn't have the attitude like Shya. (thank God the world would probably spin off it's axis if their were to like her under the same roof) He's just kind of a lump of a rabbit here for decoration. He doesn't mind being petted or handled and he just kind of lays around when not chasing after his beloved Shya. Who wants nothing to do with him.

They say animals resemble their owners




Who pooted?





It wasn't me





What is that smell?

.....

Nah I dont see it


----------



## ZRabbits

Teddy looks like a sweet lump. 

And your dog's name? Why do they always blame the dog? lol

K


----------



## kmaben

The big dog is Sam. He loves his little rabbit. 

If she's being chased he has to step in. If I'm scolding her he stands in front of her and curls his lip at me (we're working on that) He's that way with the bird too. Quite the circus at my house.

I'm pretty sure Teddy was a fashion designer in a past life. I leave the closet doors open for the cats to lay in and Teddy goes in one drawer and picks out this one scarf. Out of all the scarves, belts, and bags he goes for this one shiny one. I find it all over the house. He just recently discovered the matching belt to go with it. 

I dont leave the house without running my outfit past Teddy. Of course it's ruining my self-esteem. A rabbit running and hiding under the bed after viewing your outfit is enough to give anyone doubts.

Thankfully most days I wear the same thing over and over. I'll write congress and let them know good job on the ACU color scheme. My rabbit approves.


----------



## LakeCondo

*kmaben wrote: *


> I dont leave the house without running my outfit past Teddy. Of course it's ruining my self-esteem. A rabbit running and hiding under the bed after viewing your outfit is enough to give anyone doubts.


Actually, she likes that outfit & wants you to leave it home so she can play with it. lol


----------



## kmaben

Hmmm kinda hungry. What to eat, what to eat
OH! Theres that left over cookie in the pantry!! AND I'm wearing socks 

sneak sneak sneak sneak 
Open the cabinet, carefully no squeak
Pause, Listen. The dogs didn't even lift their heads off the couch. 

ninja the door closed not even a hint of sound

TEEHEE!!! IT'S MINE ALL MINE I AM GO-AAARRRRgggGGGHHH! anic:

Little black rabbit is sitting up begging for her share at my feet

Rabbit 3
Human 0


----------



## woahlookitsme

haha I love Shya and her quirks 

Teddy sounds pretty lovely lops are one of the best


----------



## funnybunnymummy

kmaben wrote:


> Hmmm kinda hungry. What to eat, what to eat
> OH! Theres that left over cookie in the pantry!! AND I'm wearing socks
> 
> sneak sneak sneak sneak
> Open the cabinet, carefully no squeak
> Pause, Listen. The dogs didn't even lift their heads off the couch.
> 
> ninja the door closed not even a hint of sound
> 
> TEEHEE!!! IT'S MINE ALL MINE I AM GO-AAARRRRgggGGGHHH! anic:
> 
> Little black rabbit is sitting up begging for her share at my feet
> 
> Rabbit 3
> Human 0



:rofl:

Rue


----------



## kmaben

You know it has to much sugar in it when the rabbit can smell it from two rooms over and wants to share. Just throw it away and eat some celery.

I'm really shocked at what Shya will try. Just about anything really. Cheetos, zebra cakes, capri sun, cookies, cheeses, lasagna, sandwhiches. She was sitting on the couch table and my husband had a glass of milk that he wasn't paying attention too. He looked up when she made a sound and she was just lapping it up.

Now got it dairy products and other assorted people foods are very bad and that was an accident but she seems to have a gut like a cast iron skillet.

She eats more than Teddy does on any given day. She's worse than the dogs at begging. She has to be put up when we have dinner. Not only does she beg but she steals.

Sheesh. I hearts my little hippity hoppitys. At lunch I just want to come home and hang out with everyone.

Walk the dogs, take a nap with my old cat, and mint treats and grooming for the rabbits.

Who needs kids?


----------



## LakeCondo

My Honey could use a bit of Shya's flare. Her main activities are dig [in her dig box], chew [her food & cardboard], & rest up to dig & chew again. She also tears paper. I eat the Subway sub; she gets the wrapper. lol


----------



## kmaben

I have my lumpy rabbit teddy for the calm and shya when I need a laugh. There gonna be peeved at me. We go on vacation in April for 8 days. Dont know who's going to watch them but they aren't going to like it!

We so need a vacation and 8 days in Mallorca sounds like a great way to spend it
To bad we leave soon. There were a lot of places we would still like to go to. 

I miss home though. And wal-mart. And doughnuts.


----------



## kmaben

I was looking over some of the other blogs and was reading about how other rabbits "binky"
I understand what a binky is and why rabbits do it but Shya NEVER binkies.
I think "binkie" is one of those cute words like "bunny" that you just can't associate with Shya. Oh well
Teddy would probably Binky if he could work up the energy for it. That and the fact that he's not coordinated enough to move that fast or high.


----------



## ZRabbits

Shya is to refined and sophisticated to binky. She's a lady. She doesn't do that sort of horseplay. 

And poor Teddy, the lump. He's just completely relaxed and doesn't feel the need to binky. 

To unique bunnies. Good for you. They probably have a binky while your sleeping. You are just aware of it yet. 

Sounds like they keep you and themselves entertained other ways. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

And here I thought Honey was the only house rabbit not to binky. But I'm surprised Shya doesn't do binkys. Maybe if you told her they were a form of martial arts, she'd start doing them.


----------



## kmaben

lol Condo. Maybe if I tell her Chuck Norris binkies people in the face and asks questions later, she may fall for it and start.


----------



## kmaben

Oye.So it's either blog or fold whites. After 8 loads and my hatred of matching socks I'll go with the blogging! Kitten is sitting in computer chair after multiple relocation's from the clean laundry baskets. Old cat is comfortably relocated in rocking chair that is supposed to be off limits. Better than in clean clothes. I am sitting on grubby old step stool. *note to self clorox wipe grubby old step stool. Today was also brush until your bald or mom gets peeved and shaves you bald. Kind of entertaining with the rabbits. Have to bribe with their new favity fave craisins. Lots of hopping around and crazy behaviour. Lots of dashing about and swipes with the brush/furminator/shedding blade. Since Easter is upon us and also happens to be my fave holiday I was thinking about Easter pictures now that I have rabbits to do that with. Is that a little too cliche? Bought the cutest pink malamae bowl and easter grass to put Shya in. Looking for cute basket and fake Tulips for Teddys picture. It's going to be so CUTE!! 
Any other ideas out there?


----------



## kmaben

Sorry Teddy. It's a long frozen road in hell before Shya will groom first.
He tries so hard to be the dominate rabbit. Aint gonna happen


----------



## kmaben

Been such a loooooong week. Came home for lunch and was playing with the rabbits. I looked in Teddys castle and he's sprawled to the four winds, little floppy ears all askew, and feet just a twitching away. Now do I panic or is he just having little bunny dreams in fields of clover? Lean towards slight panic and I'll poke him to see if he wakes up. *poke poke* No reaction. I'm pretty sure he's just a hard sleeper like the ferrets. He'd be really peeved at me if I woke him up. 

*calls omar at work*
"Heeeeeey so when you get home check in on Teddy. Make sure he's running around and eats a snack like normal"
"What's wrong with him?"
"I think he's just a heavy sleeper, but I just want to make sure it's not something else"
*insert big sign here*
"I'll call you when I get home"
"Your the best husband ever!"

Turns out Teddy is just a heavy sleeper :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits

I have a heavy sleeper too. Willard will sprawl and I can go over to him and lean down and he will not move. I did the same thing you did. lol 

It's amazing that he is just so comfortable to be able to stretch out and actually sleep when we are in the room. 

Good for your heavy sleeper too. We must be doing something right. 

K


----------



## kmaben

So glad Willard is a content bunbun as well and that I'm not the only paranoid mom out there!

So I have a question for everyone. Easter is coming and the rabbits are getting their pictures done. I've found two baskets that I really like for Teddy's picture but I can't decide which one.

Basket one





or basket two


----------



## Anaira

Let him choose! He seems to know what he likes, fashion wise. 

I think..Oh gosh, I don't know. Try taking test pics of him in each, and seeing which you prefer?
Maybe basket two...it has a bit more colour, to contrast his darker fur.


----------



## qtipthebun

And I liked one better...I though the dark bunny in the dark basket would be adorable if you accessorized it a bit.

Any chance you're gonna try to pop Shya into a basket to take her picture? Or will she not sit still for it?


----------



## ZRabbits

My votes for the first one. Are we going to get to see the "Bunny in the Basket" pic? 

Would love to see it. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

The 1st one looks more macho; the 2nd, more metro; so choose accordingly.


----------



## kmaben

So Omar was the tie breaker and I ordered basket two. I may just go back and order basket one when he's not looking.:biggrin: Shya has her own set up and when my basket gets here (hopefully in two weeks) we'll take Easter pictures. Will post when I get them!

So a word to the wise. Dont wear super awesome smelling lip balm when playing on the floor with rabbits. Teddy took a chunk out of my lip and it looks like someone beat the crap out of me. Not really sure how I'm gonna explain it.:rollseyes I see patients all day and it's going to be an interesting story to repeat, repeatedly. Thank you Teddy.


----------



## LakeCondo

Goodness, & he's your laid-back one.


----------



## kmaben

Can't wait to get back stateside and hit up farmers markets. Buying grocery store veggies is killing my wallet. Working on weening them off the mass veggies and upping the pellets. Little piggies. 

Teddy makes a low grunting noise when he moves. Like an asthmatic overweight child. Does anyone else's rabbit do that? Nothing askew otherwise.


----------



## kmaben

Just before bed time in our household.


----------



## qtipthebun

Check with people in your grocery store...some of them will take discarded leaves of produce and give them for bunnies. Ours in small-town Texas won't, but when I'm in Austin, every single one of the 6 guys who works in the produce section knows me by sight, knows what Q eats, and will fill up bags of food for her every time I'm there.

If your local...Krogers? Brookshires? Not sure what they use in Katy....won't do it, try going to a Natural Grocers. Do you have those? We have one in Dallas, and they're really good about giving me bunny food.


----------



## kmaben

Oh that is a good idea! We have all of the following in the Houston/Katy area. I had totally forgotten about Brookshire brothers until you said it. lol. We're currently in Germany so it's a little iffy. They're VERY big on "green" stuff here. I'll ask around.

I miss whataburger the most. That's the first thing I'm going to eat when that plane lands in Oklahoma.


----------



## LakeCondo

What's a whataburger?


----------



## kmaben

Whataburger started in Corpus Christi Texas in 1950. It's a chain resturant/burger joint that's spread north and a little east out of Texas. True Texans have the value menu memorized.


----------



## kmaben

But I want the cookie!

Little do they know I already ate them all


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> But I want the cookie!
> 
> Little do they know I already ate them all



You are so mean. lol.

K


----------



## Anaira

LOL! But cardboard boxes are so much healthier, and more fun than cookies!


----------



## kmaben

Oh Lordy help me. Someone is selling Flemish Giant Babies for 15 bucks. I can tell you now she's a crappy back yard breeder letting her babies go at 4 weeks. Sad part is, I want one.


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Oh Lordy help me. Someone is selling Flemish Giant Babies for 15 bucks. I can tell you now she's a crappy back yard breeder letting her babies go at 4 weeks. Sad part is, I want one.



Poor babies. Hoping they do well, but someone is going to have a heartache eventually. Way too soon to leave Mom. If the breeders doing this, what else are they doing that you don't know about.

Just food for thought. Don't know this person. Not saying they are doing anything wrong other than allowing the kits to leave their Mom too soon. 

Flemish Giants are truly the neatest BIGGEST rabbit I've seen. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

And I think they develop slower than smaller breeds, so premature weaning is even worse. There are lots of people behaving badly out there.


----------



## kmaben

I could never upset Shya and Teddy this close to flying anyways. I couldn't take a kit just a couple months old and fly them 12 hours. It wouldn't be a healthy trip for them and I don't think the airline would allow it anyways. Teddy and Shya have a good relationship without a third wheel coming into their lives to ruin it.

If I was going to get a purebred rabbit I would hold out for a Belgian Hare. I would love to get a baby rabbit to teach and train. Both Shya and Teddy came to us as grown rabbits with some issues, Shya more than Teddy. I wouldn't trade either one of them for anything though.

We had Shya a couple of months and I felt bad that she was all alone. My husband said he wanted a lop eared next but he wanted to wait until we got back to the states. Well you shouldn't be browsing the pet classifieds and stumble upon a very adorable lop-eared rabbit that's already neutered and comes with a cage. I told Omar we were going to go look at a dresser. 

Now people I couldn't keep a secret to save my life and I'm a terrible liar but Omar bought my story. He knew something was up when we walked into that ladies house and the first thing he saw was Teddy. It took him a whole week to decide and 60 dollars later our lump Teddy came home. 

I was going through my jewelery box for the garage sale and Teddy sat in my lap the entire time with his poofy feet in my jewelry box helping. He nibbled on this and that and gave his opinion on what to keep and what to sell. Best 60 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## kmaben

Seriously, someone go get a job. You're expensive.


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Seriously, someone go get a job. You're expensive.


lol. They will tell you they have a job. 

Cats are holding down the chair.

Rabbits are holding down the floor.

Dogs are holding down the couch. 

K


----------



## kmaben

I work for the two most awesome optometrists. Woke up this morning and Teddy is hunched over, tooth grinding, and a tight belly. Hopefully it's just something as simple as gas but the vet will let us know for sure this afternoon. My doc asks me how my weekend went and I explain about Teddy. My doc looks at her schedule and tells me to call people in early and rearrange some things so I can have an extra long lunch and get out of work early to nurse Teddy and take him to the vet. Astounded!! I hearts you so much ma'am. 

Giving him simethecoin and tummy rubs. He had a gurgely gut yesterday evening and I honestly didn't give it much thought. He was eating and running around like normal until this morning. We shall see what the vet says.

Fingers crossed it's an easy fix.


----------



## ZRabbits

Hoping it's just gas for Teddy. Gas and bunnies never get along. Please let us know how it goes.

And isn't it a treat to have such good employers who understand personal issues? Good for them. 

K


----------



## kmaben

Well I'm an official crappy rabbit owner. Teddy has some serious gas. Vet showed us the x-ray and his stomach is supposed to be so big and it was seriously about 5 times the normal size. Vet said it wasn't the worst case she's ever treated but it was pretty serious. 4 medications, some critical care mix, and lots of tummy massages. Neither one of us will be getting much sleep. Already have the alarm set for getting up and checking/rubbing him down. Thankfully Omar has off tomorrow to play nurse. 

After Shya's eye injury and now Teddy's bubble gut the vet is probably turning us into the authorities as I type this. 

Poor baby. ray: Get better.


----------



## ZRabbits

So sorry to hear about the bad bout of gas. A crappy bunny owner, IMHO, would have left poor Teddy suffer. Would have truly missed all the signs and would never take them to a doctor or tried to figure out why their bunny wasn't his self. It happens. Learn from this mistake and get Teddy back to his sweet self. Believe me, I learned with Dobby. Thankfully not too bad of gas, but still felt bad. And learned. Once Teddy is back to his ole self, you should try Brandy's nose to tail technique. You can find it in the "Okay is this normal" thread. 

K


----------



## kmaben

Thanks Karen for the sweet words. Teddy didn't make it and died this morning. No time to even rush him to the E-vet. My sweet lump of a rabbit is just gone. 

Your supposed to live with them for a long time. I only had him five short months. I didn't get to have years worth of stories to tell on him. I killed him before he even made it to his second birthday


----------



## Anaira

Wow. That knocked me speechless reading that...I am so so sorry.  And I know it is so easy to blame yourself; I still blame myself about something for every one of my losses. Please don't say you killed him...you simply did not. *hugs*


----------



## ZRabbits

*Anaira wrote: *


> Wow. That knocked me speechless reading that...I am so so sorry.  And I know it is so easy to blame yourself; I still blame myself about something for every one of my losses. Please don't say you killed him...you simply did not. *hugs*


Ditto! Don't say that. As a matter of fact Ditto 10 times. Learn, learn, learn. But it's not your fault. Don't do this to yourself. 

I'm sorry for your loss. Teddy knew you loved him. It's tough when they leave us at any age. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm so sorry. Rabbits hide their problems well, unfortunately.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Here, as anyone said above. I'm so sorry for your loss, but I can relate to you...
Couple of months ago, my two rabbits died. Yes, not passed away, they died.
It was too short a life for them, they were 5 months and 3 months. Yes, 3 months old. I felt their pain and I cried and grieved, but then I realized. I gave them the best possible time on this Earth, just as you did. You id everything in your power and now take care that you have Teddy as a n angel watching over you, that's the best type of guardian angel, an animal.
Talk to him still, he'll still be there.
Jj:expressionless


----------



## kmaben

Thank you everyone for the kind words. They have helped and meant an immense amount to our family.

I introduced nappa cabbage to teddy on sunday. Most websites say it is safe and Shya eats it with no problems at all. I noticed Teddy didn't feel well Monday morning. We had an appointment at 3 that afternoon. By the time we got there the vet said he was in pretty bad shape. We were given medications and instructions for belly massages. Omar stayed up with him all night and tuesday 0430 he seized and died while we held him. It's been really hard on my husband as this is the first furbaby that has ever died on him. It's not like Teddy was old and we had to put him down. He died while my husband held him. He has a hard time even dealing with Shya right now. The big dog was howling and moping around as well. Today is the first day Omar and Sam have shown any signs of perking up. We will be die hard German lop fans for the rest of our lives for sure. They are pretty much non-existent stateside. I will specialize in rabbits when all is said and done with my Vet degree. I feel like we shouldn't have waited so long to take him in. Gas is a very serious issue and some things should be a must in your medicine cabinet like simethicone and critical care.


----------



## LakeCondo

Maybe he was allergic.


----------



## kmaben

wow since Teddy has been gone Shya is OUT OF CONTROL. She keeps zooming around the house and she's into this and into that and nibbling on this and nibbling on that. She's not allowed in our bedroom and I caught her up on the bed last night. she BINKIED! I mean full on ninja flip karate chop binky!

I'm slightly terrified of her.....


----------



## ZRabbits

Bunnies mourn and then they go on. She is showing dominance. And you need not to be afraid of her. Don't let her take advantage of you in this sad time. 

Everyone is adjusting. And it will take a couple weeks. Just show her who's ALFA. 

She's just performing for you because she believes it's her job now and she has to set examples that she can be the lead. 

This is animal normal. 

Don't give up and don't be afraid. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I think it's possible that Shya thinks she's chased Teddy away, so she's making sure you know she's the boss of the universe. Don't let her get away with it.


----------



## kmaben

Have you all MET Shya?! She was sitting in my lap getting groomed and eating banana chips. The cat just walked by, like he was a good four feet away, and she flew at him growling. Growling for Shya isn't I'm nervous I want to scare you away. Growling for Shya is "You're about to get jacked all. to. pieces." She hasn't growled at us or given googely ears but her bold little personality is getting a lot bolder.

Maybe she does feel pretty supreme now that Teddy is gone. She was a lot more subdued when he was here.

Should I try pinning her down or picking her up? She really hates to be picked up and pouts in a corner if you do it.


----------



## LakeCondo

Honey's personality is at the opposite end of the behavior spectrum, but do whatever asap after she does something dominant. If she's on your lap that probably means picking her up. And if she pouts too long, pick her up again, etc. It's not all that different from dealing with a human preschooler.


----------



## Anaira

Gently press her head to the floor.  Reuben used to be very aggressive, but he'd settle down every time I did that.

I don't know if this applies to rabbits; but sometimes with a group of rats, if one dies, others will start squabbling. The pecking order has been thrown into disarray, so they have to reestablish it. Maybe that's what she's doing? Making sure everyone remembers she's still top bun.


----------



## kmaben

Interesting bit of data. Teddy was actually a Kleinwidder. Kleinwidders are what "german lops" and the "american mini lop" are bred from. His coloration was Thuringian? If that's a translated word I have no idea. Google translate only gets you so far. Although Thuringia is a state in central Germany





(this isn't my boy)
This is a great shot of his coloring. See the darker grayish slashes?
The larger version of these guys are deutsche widder at about 8 pounds.
Widders and Kleinwidders are only recognized in Germany.
German Lops are not recognized stateside but are shown in the UK, Germany and Holland.
German Lops have a higher weight limit than the American mini lop and a more pronounced "Roman nose"
Just ordered the ARBA rules for showing and a couple of other books. Excited to learn what all that mumbo jumbo rabbit lingo means.

Let the German Lop campaign begin!! 
(thank you Teddy :hearts)


----------



## MagPie

Very sorry about your Teddy. He looked like a sweet little love 

Maybe Shya needs another bunny buddy.


----------



## kmaben

Shya needs something that's for sure. What that something is at the moment I have no clue. Teddy was absolutely the sweetest lump. His breed is known for being laid back and adaptive.

Shya seems to have settled a bit today. Or maybe she's just tired from being a holy terror. Last night I stuck my face under hers like alpha rabbits will do. She usually grooms me and I groom her back then we go night night. She wouldn't groom me so I gently pushed her head to the floor. She wiggled a little bit then kind of chilled. It was good until my old dog accidentally bulldozed into the situation. (she's blind) I am so lucky I still have a face. 

Omar loves to see her binky on our bed. He'll shoo her out of our bedroom (and shya is getting just the teensiest bit more respectful of that) but if she's already up there he almost encourages her. Seriously we need a united front ssd:. It's all fun and games until someones pillow gets peed on.

I'm gonna put her on the bed while he's sleeping. Let her tap dance all over his head. See whose laughing then!:nasty:


----------



## LakeCondo

And you're probably the one who gets to wash the pillow, even if it's his pillow.


----------



## kmaben

Lord have mercy Shya was in a mood last night. She even growled at me. She was kind of loafing and grinding her teeth but the whole thing just looked off. Being paranoid after Teddy I give her a once over getting growled at after feeling her belly. Turns out she just had the hiccups. :biggrin:


I was on Etsy looking for rabbit signs and slightly peeved that everything was all about bunnies. I said something to Omar and he replies back but we do have a bunny whats the issue?
Well Shya is not a bunny she's a blood thirsty rabbit. Try saying bunny to her face.
So Omar gets down nose to nose and sings "bunny bunny bunny you're a bunny"
Shya promptly nose bonks him in the eye.

Not gonna lie I peed myself :laugh:


----------



## LakeCondo

She told him.


----------



## qtipthebun

I just went from crying to laughing so hard I was crying in the span of a minute and a half.

I'm so sorry to hear about your Teddy-lump. We had a foster who was like that too. She was older when we go her (about 4), and we only had her for about 8 months. 

I'm glad Teddy was able to teach you something about German lops (or whatever the fluff he was) that will make you introduce them to Texas so you can give one to meeeee!

Also, as a vegetarian, I hate whataburger. And as a healthfood nut, I hate that my partner is a true Texan and loves it.

Also, about the foodstores, the brookshires near me won't give bunnyfood. Natural grocers is phenomenal. As is HEB. 

And Shya....I think she's secretly giving the Tipster some binky lessons. I've never seen Tippy binky like she has been tonight. I adore Shya's shenanigans.


----------



## ZRabbits

Good to see Shya has an attitude. lol! She's feeling her oats and now being top bun is letting everyone know where she stands. 

Believe me, I know about being paranoid. After the incident with Neville, I'm constantly checking all my boys and now my new girl. It gets easier, but losing one really hurts. I still think of Teddy and you and Omar. 

Keep strong. 

K


----------



## kmaben

Weren't you born and bred somewhere up north tippy mom? If that's the case we can still be friends. Hate is such a strong, strong word. 

Karen-when you first mentioned Neville's little head tilt my heart just sank. I had to e-mail the chappy and put him on the prayer list. Glad he's getting better. It is so scary to see their fragile little bodies in disarray.

Speaking of delicate flowers (yeah right) Shya had her Easter pictures today!! I've found her true calling in life!! It's to be a Diva! She was so good. I dont know what came over her and I'm not really sure I left with the right rabbit but she was so cute!! She let me pick her up no problems and manhandle her and put her little handmade bows on her. People she was posing. She even kerplopped down for a rest on the backdrop. She was washing herself and her little ears. She pulled an ear down and was cleaning the tip of it. Lord have mercy we all almost died from cuteness overload. She was so chill in front of the camera. The photographer was absolutely in love with her and in about an hour she took 200 pictures. This is just a little sneak peak of whats to come.
javascript:void(0)





Omar wants to make post cards and send them to everyone. lol What a marshmallow. 
And dont tell people I say cute and melt over rabbits.


----------



## MagPie

OOoooooh isn't she adorable in that basket. And rather nice of her to let you XD


----------



## LakeCondo

Great; can't wait to see more, though maybe not 200. lol


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for your prayers for Neville. He is doing very well now. Actually right now he's running around the kitchen having a grand ole time. 

Love Shya's pic! And I love men that melt over bunnies. Omar sounds like my husband. Big and burly, but has a Soft Loving Heart for animals. Best type to be around IMHO! 

K


----------



## kmaben

I agree Karen. Plus it gives you blackmail in case you need it:biggrin2:

Picture Heavy. Just got some more of Shya's Easter pictures in and they're phenomenal! 

This is my absolute favity fav. Gonna sell it to Hallmark! The funny thing is she only did it once.










Ignore the tiny bits of mint hanging out. lol





vas is dat??










I had this super cute idea with this bowl and Easter grass. None of these pictures turned out ok. I love her mad face too. It's so her.




Hand made paper mache egg




The photographers four year old was getting bored so she kept rolling the eggs around in front of Shya. Kept her attention and they came out great!

I know she has a couple of Shya washing herself and I can't wait to get the CD with those on it.


----------



## ZRabbits

Sorry, can't blackmail my Husband. He tells everyone he loves his bunnies and doesn't care what everybody thinks. Another reason why I love him so much. Plus blackmail isn't my style. 

Love all the Pics. The first one did come out really well. Plus it only takes one time and your photographer got it!

Love the one of her hiding in the paper mache egg. Looks like a Peek-A-Boo pic.

The four year old did a good job keeping her occupied. And the photographer is really good. 

Thanks for sharing!

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Everyone involved did well.


----------



## kmaben

Whats happening in the Maben household tonight.

I started in on Sam....





I'll finish him tomorrow

Laid down to take a nap and it kind of went to the animals..




What chu lookin at?




Could you move over please? Out of the whole couch I want your spot.

And my woobie didn't get peed on, so all in all, I'd call it a good night


----------



## ZRabbits

What a lovely way to snuggle! Love the pics!

K


----------



## kmaben

So Shya's just chilling on the couch smoothing blankets, grooming Omar. It's about as snuggely as she gets. Sam comes over to investigate. I guess he was a little to nosey and Shya was a little to worried he would wrinkle her blanket. With no growl or warning she just uppercuts him in the face. Poor Sam he looked so hurt.

Little rabbit-1
Big dog-0
Humans- a big fat laugh


----------



## ZRabbits

No wonder she's a terror, lol. You laugh when all poor Sam wanted to do was be with the group. 

Oh Well at least Sam is mellow. Shya be a bit surprised if Sam retaliated for that little slap. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun

Shya makes me laugh! I love the rose picture...she's so precious in it (I know, I know, I'm not fooled....)

I really should see about taking some pictures of the Tipster...Cowgirl's good with a camera...may have to try to steal that rose shot, see if I can get my little monster to do that.

Seriously though, I adore Shya. She's so cute!


----------



## kmaben

Tippy is so petite that would be awesome! She would have the cutest pictures!I put a little vanilla extract in the flower and waved it around. It got her attention and she prairie dogged. She gophers pretty naturally anyways. Tippy seems pretty fearless so it should be pretty easy.

Share em when you get em!


----------



## qtipthebun

Is it okay if they eat roses? Will it hurt them? Because the Tipster would manage to get a chunk out of the rose if I was waving it in front of her face! 

I adore your little Shya. Need more cute antics and updates!


----------



## LakeCondo

The rose itself would be fine if it weren't probably sprayed. I don't know about the extract: it contains alcohol.


----------



## kmaben

It was a fake rose and the extract was just to get her attention because she's never smelled it before. She lives for sugar so it worked


----------



## kmaben

Some pictures. My husband has celiacs so we're gluten free. We're a little limited on brands we can buy, but we totally buy this just for the rabbit!










I'm on top of the world!!!





Does anybody know what this face means? It's not her usual mad face and I've never seen it before. She hasn't made it since this photo either










Yes she has gained some weight too. Yay!


----------



## LakeCondo

Maybe it's a don't-take-my-picture look.

I thought for a minute the pasta box contained something you fed Shya. lol


----------



## qtipthebun

I eat Annie's for the bunny on the box too!!!! I love that she gets all the way up to that cat toy. Q-tip needs to take some play-time lessons from Shya.


----------



## ZRabbits

Shya has no fear! Look at her, she's on top of the World! 

K


----------



## MagPie

Harvey gets that face some times when he is relaxing or napping. Giving his radar a rest so to speak.

OOOooh Shya's a mountain goat. Harvey does that too, with the back of my rocker. Always makes me nervous since it's a small perch.


----------



## kmaben

Q-tip probably doesn't need lessons from Shya. You might not recognize your bun afterwards. If anything Shya needs some manners lessons from Tippy! 

It might be a relaxed face, I never thought of that. She likes that spot for some reason. But she usually has her ears tucked tight to her body touching and grinds her teeth. That's where we groom and "cuddle" before bedtime. I love my little bad rabbit. Somebody has too


----------



## kmaben

New Baby. I had no intentions of getting another rabbit today. We went to look. It's like a disease. Is there a support group for this type of thing?


----------



## MagPie

Wow! Look at those ears! Any idea what he or she is?

I just realized I have that exact scratching post that Shya is sitting on. For the cats but they never use it. Does Shya use it for digging?


----------



## LakeCondo

Congrats on the new addition. But don't look any more for awhile so you won't be tempted.


----------



## kmaben

Shya digs, scratches, hides, loafes, and plays king of the hill with the cats. Well mostly just the young cat. My old cat kind of said forget this I'll just lay in moms new memory foam mattress where I dont have to fight for it.

We had been thinking about another kleinwidder and then I found this breed the Deutsche Riesen. Then we tossed around the idea of even having another rabbit. We looked at some rabbits but nothing really clicked with us. We took a shot at this breeders two hours away. The rabbits were clean had their own shed, their own vegetable garden, had their own tattoos, and a few of them were running in an exercise pen. They just happen to have one male left and we fell in love with him. We just happen to have the 40 Euros in our wallets and we took it as a sign and ran with it.
Our circle is complete. Deutsche Riesen means German giant. Mama was 10 kilo=about 22 pounds, Daddy was 11kilo= about 24 pounds. Mama was a little shy but daddy had a big sized attitude. Not mean just kind of did what he wanted to. So far this little guy has been pretty good considering the two hour car ride home and the smell of all the other animals. 

He's only 8 weeks old so that makes me a little nervous. Eating, drinking and peeing. I found a couple of poops but not as much as I thought there should be. He's pretty closely monitored and we'll call the vet on monday for a check up. The people we got him from were pretty solid breeders though and dont mind calling for questions (with a translator) 

Moving to a giant breed. What was I thinking?

We've been tossing around names. Abram (like the tank, thank you Omar) Brody, Barrett, Jack, and Klaus (cause he's German). Sadly Abram seems to be what's sticking. We shall see


----------



## kmaben

Shya has a crusty eye and celery juice stuck in her whiskers. Tried to wipe it away with a wet paper towel and she bit the &^*[email protected] out of me. Then Omar comes around the corner grinning. 
"She peed on your stool"
"On my what?"
"On your stool"
^#&$(*@#($%&@#
"gotta go to work!"

I have this awesome one of a kind handmade by a little old dutch man cow hide stool that I sit on to take shoes off and on.
Shya is allowed no where near it and has respected that ever since we've had her.

She is now in her cage and I'm drinking a beer at 1030 in the morning :X

^
Wow I am such a loser. That lasted a whole six minutes before I felt bad and let her out...jeeze


----------



## ZRabbits

Congratulations! So when are you going to start that addition for this bunny. lol

Eight weeks? Holy Moley. 

Love the ears. He's gorgeous! I still can't get over the fact that he's only 8 weeks old. And his parents were huge. 

Oh you are going to have to much fun with this guy. When he gets full grown, he's going to give Shya a run for her money! He's going to rule the house. 

Take more photos. He's a handsome dude!

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I keep forgetting you're in Germany for awhile, not Texas.

Shya want's to make sure she has your attention.


----------



## qtipthebun

oh. em. gee. Giant ears. When you move back to Texas, you should deposit him on my doorstep. I will have a pen ready for him. He's freakin' precious. More pictures. Now.


----------



## MagPie

Wow big bunny! Bigger than my big cat. I would love to see a rabbit that big in person. I like Klaus 

Aaaah I wish someone would use that scratching post. But it just sits there untouched. Looks brand new.


----------



## LakeCondo

I like Klaus or Claus, so at Christmas he can be your Bunny Claus or your Claus with claws.


----------



## kmaben

So the baby has a bit of a GI upset. Went to the vet today and he was very reassuring. With Teddy's death still pretty fresh I'm paranoid and baby's not sure what to do with all of the attention. Getting benebac down him is so traumatic for all parties involved. Teddy and Shya were so easy to medicate. Getting a handle on a Giant is so much harder. He makes scared little grunts and he head butts and tries to bite. I'm about to burst into tears feeling like the most horrible person in the world for ripping him away from his mama. I'm a medic. I have seen blood, guts, gore, people on fire, but the thought of medicating one scared baby rabbit nearly unhinges me. Rabbits are not for everyone

Sorry no pictures the camera scares him. He seems to like music so we'll see what a radio does for him. If it "soothes the savage beast" as they say he can have the ipod.


Any tips for getting Benebac down him? I tried to stick it on his whiskers to lick but then you get headbutted


----------



## LakeCondo

I use a probiotic that's meant for humans, is vegetarian, works in the intestine rather than the stomach, & is easier to administer to rabbits than benebac. It's called Longest Living Acidophilis & I got it from vitacost.com. I realize it's unlikely to be available in Germany, but this information may be useful to someone. It is a powder that comes in capsules that are easy to take apart Y put a little in the rabbit's water. I hope you can find something similar there. My concern about benebac is that I imagine it provides probiotics to the stomach rather than the intestines, since dogs & cats do much of their digestion there,


----------



## qtipthebun

Any chance you can put it on a piece of lettuce and feed the lettuce to him? 

It's like trying to medicate the Tipster after the spay...two humans, one towel, and twenty minutes later we finally got the hang of it...that time. 

Do you have a syringe to feed it to him with? May take you and the hubby (and a really big towel?) to do? Maybe once he realizes it doesn't taste bad, he'll actually be a champ at it? Have Shya give him pointers on being a good bunny (not a sentence anyone ever thought they'd say?)...


----------



## kmaben

Jeeze day one and I don't think he's any better. He's still eating and drinking but no poop and no pee since yesterday evening. I think his gut is a little tight. Gonna call the vet again today. Do giant breeds not pee and poop as much as the smaller rabbits? With Shya it's all the time everywhere. Shya is such a hardy little thing. Even when she cut her eye it didn't keep her down. Plus she took her meds like a good rabbit is supposed to. He's like trying to fight with a greased bull.


----------



## ZRabbits

So sorry to hear your new bunny is having issues. Don't know much about Giant breeds, but I would think they would poo and pee just like smaller ones. Bunnies have to because they are constantly eating and their digestive system has to constantly move. 

I'd be calling the Vet too. Will be thinking about you and your Big Guy today hoping that you get the answers you need to help him settle in. And get pooping and peeing again. 

Stay strong. I know you must be so anxious about him after your loss of Teddy. I would be too. 

Let us know how you make out.

K


----------



## kmaben

sooo.... we have pee. It's better than nothing. Vet said to watch him and take him if he hasn't done anything by tonight. His gut doesn't seem to be as tight and he's still eating and drinking. Couldn't find alfalfa but the e-vet said to get him off the straw he came with and start him on hay. Got all his meds down him in one fell swoop. Even managed some pictures. He's a little shy but curiosity always wins with him. We've also officially decided to call him Kai






He can't always get his ears up so he sometimes looks a little crazy. He looks like he's trying to marshal planes with those ears





Clean Kai! Such a cute and sweet baby.

Special shout out to my husband Omar who had to listen to hysterics and pissyness all day. Took it all in stride with a calm attitude like he always does. That's why I love him!


----------



## abbenator

Omg. That is one of the cutest bunnies I have ever seen.


----------



## qtipthebun

I cannot deal with the sheer adorableness of those ears. He could hide a mini-rex in those (*begins planning bunnapping mission by disguising Q as one of Kai's ears).

I'm glad he's peeing. What type of bunny is he, again? I googled pictures of German Giants and none of them had ears like that. He's just so...no words...so cute...*falls over*.

How's Shya liking a new addition?


----------



## kmaben

Huzzah! There's poo in the litter box. Not a lot and small but it's there! Still eating and drinking, still getting medicine. We think it was bad diet and stress. He's on the right track

If you google deutsche riesen better pictures come up that look a lot more like Kai. You'd need a really large purse to bun nap him! Or a small suitcase. And he's pretty feisty with Shya. They have had very little time to meet with him being sick. The few times they have met Shya went straight up gangster on him. She was a little curious then tried to fight him through the pen. I have to give credit to Kai though he didn't back down. He was kind of like "what the heck" then fought back. He has a lot more power than Teddy so it's going to be a very delicate situation. I wouldn't want Kai to get hurt!

Shya just irritated Teddy. Teddy started the fights and I finished them. It's going to take a lot more time with them I think. He has to trust us first as well as the other animals which already ignore him

Shya is out of control again. Peeing and pooping EVERYWHERE! And I do mean EVERYWHERE! In the clean laundry basket, in the hallway, on the cat tree, on the computer chair, on her boxes. I hate to do it but she's getting confined with 18 different litter boxes until she calms down. I know it's the new baby but it's like someone gives her crack when I'm not looking. She doesn't stop moving. She doesn't just hop around she zooms around. And she's been a little more territorial than normal. Again I can understand why but my vacuum cleaner needs a break. So do the people downstairs





Trash hound. She'll get into too if you don't take it out fast enough. What a brat


----------



## ZRabbits

So glad to hear Kai (love the name) is pooing and peeing. 

He's absolutely gorgeous. Just love those ears!

Shya is really peeved that there's another bunny. But she'll get over it. The initial territorial show all bunnies do eventually subsides. But it isa bit frustrating. I would corral her in until she calms down and accepts the fact that Kai isn't going anywhere.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Kai's picture shows why the on-top-of-the-tv antennas were called rabbit ears; you might adjust one side straight up & the other side straight sideways.


----------



## MagPie

XD OOOooh those ears! I love them. They almost look bigger than he is haha.


----------



## kmaben

Soooo we were supposed to be on a plane in Mallorca yesterday (the 13th). Kai had his little tummy upset and was on the upswing and we thought ok it's safe to get excited about going. Then on the 12th as I was trying to check in for our flight and print our boarding passes I realized my passport expired. ahhhhh! emergency appointment to the us consulate and a 2 hour drive later I had an emergency passport. It was going to cost 300 bucks to get our tickets changed so we figured we'd just chalk up our losses and spend the money on a cheap hotel and go to the fairytale castles in Bavaria. Heck we had petsitters and we could make it a three day trip. We'll just drive out in the morning and go. I get a phone call this morning bright and early from a German saying he has my dog. Seriously?! I call the pet sitter "hey stephanie how many dogs to you have?"
"1, 2, 3,....Sam?"
"*sigh* he's not there here's the number to the guy who found him"
Well it turns out Sam escaped from his yard too and was running amuck around the neighborhood.
30 minutes later Stephanie finds him. Sitting at the front door. Looking for second breakfast.
So we just went and got the pups, canceled the hotel and decided the universe was trying to tell us something.
I get home and I'm cleaning rabbit boxes. I hear this sound and peek around the corner. Shya is ripping through the garbage bag looking for God only knows what. I toe her away from the bag and she turns around and promptly bites me in the foot.

This will be my last bunny blog as I have taken everyone last one of them to the pound



Just kidding. I didn't really need a vacation. I come by those bald spots naturally.


----------



## ohbunnies

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through it. It made me tear up.

I was so sad for you when I read this. My mini rex Houdini had gas back in December 2011, and it was the most horrible experience. He wouldn't eat or drink, and kept laying down on his belly and scooting himself across the floor with his back feet. Freaked me out- and it was on a weekend, and of course, there are NO rabbit specialty vets where I live that are open or even on emergency call on weekends. I was up for 24 hours straight with him. Thankfully, a friend of mine knows a show rabbit breeder and she had some good advice that worked for us. I had been trying to give him water and softened pellets all day and he wouldn't take ANYTHING- not even his favorite treat Craisins. She suggested this: baby gas drops, Gatorade, and banana. I used the baby gas drops 3 times in an hour, as instructed. I gave him Gatorade several times that hour, along with some water, so he had electrolytes. Mashed banana was his solid food. After using her advice, he was up on his own, drinking water, and using his litter box. I was ecstatic. He has a VERY sensitive system and cannot eat ANYTHING out of the normal from his hay, pellets, SOME greens (cilantro and parsley), and the occasional Craisin. His body can't handle anything else. 

My female Mama Bun had gas just about 2 months ago and I went through the same thing. Again, did the gas drops, Gatorade, and banana and she was fine after a couple hours. I would suggest this remedy to anyone now. 

I'm sorry again, for your bunny loss.


----------



## ohbunnies

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through it. It made me tear up.

I was so sad for you when I read this. My mini rex Houdini had gas back in December 2011, and it was the most horrible experience. He wouldn't eat or drink, and kept laying down on his belly and scooting himself across the floor with his back feet. Freaked me out- and it was on a weekend, and of course, there are NO rabbit specialty vets where I live that are open or even on emergency call on weekends. I was up for 24 hours straight with him. Thankfully, a friend of mine knows a show rabbit breeder and she had some good advice that worked for us. I had been trying to give him water and softened pellets all day and he wouldn't take ANYTHING- not even his favorite treat Craisins. She suggested this: baby gas drops, Gatorade, and banana. I used the baby gas drops 3 times in an hour, as instructed. I gave him Gatorade several times that hour, along with some water, so he had electrolytes. Mashed banana was his solid food. After using her advice, he was up on his own, drinking water, and using his litter box. I was ecstatic. He has a VERY sensitive system and cannot eat ANYTHING out of the normal from his hay, pellets, SOME greens (cilantro and parsley), and the occasional Craisin. His body can't handle anything else. 

My female Mama Bun had gas just about 2 months ago and I went through the same thing. Again, did the gas drops, Gatorade, and banana and she was fine after a couple hours. I would suggest this remedy to anyone now. 

I'm sorry again, for your bunny loss.


----------



## kmaben

Thank you for the very kind words. I will definitely add that to my list of tricks. I have the baby gas drops on hand now and will never be without. Teddy Baer was a sensitive baby and his little heart wasn't that strong either. My other rabbit has a gut like a cast iron skillet. She still gets so many "belly checks" she's started to running when she sees me. Our new baby gets them quite frequently as well. He had his first encounter with the stethoscope today and took it like a champ. Turns out it was just _my_ gut I was hearing. The paranoia will go away eventually but not the hyper vigilance.


----------



## LakeCondo

Kaley, they were upset you were gone, so never do it again & you'll be fine, lol.


----------



## ohbunnies

Oh. My. God.

My boyfriend Trav has been talking about wanting a giant for a while- this just confirmed it. I showed him the pictures and his eyes went all buggy and gooey at the same time. That's the cutest thing EVER. He'd make a good guard rabbit! LOL! 

My Houdini (Mini Rex/New Zealand) is skittish and a pain in the @$$ to give medication to. He weighs 8 pounds (not so Mini) but you'd think with the way he fought me when I gave him gas drops he weighed 50. 

Some rabbits are just stubborn.

Also- you have rabbit addiction. I used to have it, too. I spread it to Trav. He's not over it yet. lol. It takes some personal restraint not to collect them. We have four right now. I have to keep reminding him that WE DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR ANYMORE! He pouts.


----------



## kmaben

In answer to my previous question Giants poop more than a smaller rabbit. A bigger gut to hold more! His poops are bigger to so at least I can tell the difference between Shya and Kai. Kai has had a litter box for three days now and no peeing outside of it. Occasional pellets in different places but he's only nine weeks old. And better than Shya is!






I have a million pictures of her like this but it's my favorite pose. That cushion is machine washable  Rotten thing





They do better through the baby gate then Kai's x-pen. No fighting. They just lay near each other




big butt





chillaxin in his litter box




almost got it all figured out.


----------



## ZRabbits

Glad to hear they are both getting along well. 

He's gorgeous! What ears he has and he's only 9 weeks old? There is no doubt in my mind, they aren't ears, that's radar! 

K


----------



## ohbunnies

Wow. Those ears make me want him. LOL!

He hears everything you say- be careful.


----------



## LakeCondo

ears with attached rabbit


----------



## kmaben

So we let Kai and Shya meet face to face today. And while she opened with ripping out a mouth full of his fur it went pretty well. She speed bumped him a couple of times but his curiosity got the better of him. For Shya, Kai's food got the better of her. I dont think he was trying to hump her but it looked like he was trying to sit on her. He never once growled, boxed, or pinned his ears. Shya was...well she was herself.




you smell funny





move over evil





my food


----------



## kmaben

[ame=http://youtu.be/GRkCFTLPSTU]http://youtu.be/GRkCFTLPSTU[/ame]

Dont know if this will work but it's Kai zooming around and being hyper. Every time I went to capture him in full binky he would stop and wash himself


----------



## bobasmomma

Dawww those ears! He looks like he could use them to fly


----------



## MagPie

Hehehe Shya sure is good at giving dirty looks.

X3 Kai's ear is nearly as big as Shya!


----------



## blondiesmommie

I just had to say you're post are a riot!!!! Laying in bed next to my love, my human love lol, and suppose to be sleeping but trying so hard not to giggle him awake LOL Anywho I just got a bunny too, she looks similar to your ears with a bunny lol and she's about 6-7 weeks, she's half Flemish giant  no name yet....


----------



## kmaben

Congrats on your new big baby! We haven't had Kai very long but I love the giant breeds. I love my little Shya but she gets stepped on and tripped over. Partially her own fault because she's always running under your feet. You dont miss Kai.


----------



## qtipthebun

Methinks you need to submit Shya's picture to the Disapproving Rabbits blog.


----------



## bobasmomma

qtipthebun wrote:


> Methinks you need to submit Shya's picture to the Disapproving Rabbits blog.



Agreed, shya is the most disapprovingest rabbit I've ever seen. :biggrin2:


----------



## kmaben

lol. I'm not sure how I feel about that! A little pride but then the fact still remains she's a bad rabbit. So I'm proud that I have a bad rabbit? You bet!!

Geeeeeeze. Kai was out most of the day running amuck with Shya. Only a couple of spats. So it's bed time and I lock him back in his x-pen. He was so MAD. Mad's not even the right word. livid is more right. he kept banging his toys on the floor and rattling his pen. I thought the neighbors downstairs were going to call the MP's on us. I had to get up and take all his toys away. I started to doze off and heard this ungodly ripping sound. He was ripping up one of his books with a vengeance. Confetti everywhere. I get up and take that away from him and have a little talk with him. Where was my sweet boy at? My skittish little rabbit? He's going to be hell on really big feet when he grows up and figures things out.

oye :| I need a nap


----------



## LakeCondo

Wow, now you have 2 assertive rabbits. You are doomed, lol.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Wow, now you have 2 assertive rabbits. You are doomed, lol.


But what a way to go! lol

It definitely will NEVER be dull in your household!

K


----------



## kmaben

Went to Luxembourg City today. Got to meet the General himself. Quite a neat experience. Topped it off by taking my picture with Dennis Haysbert at the mall. Somedays I love being a Joe


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Went to Luxembourg City today. Got to meet the General himself. Quite a neat experience. Topped it off by taking my picture with Dennis Haysbert at the mall. Somedays I love being a Joe


My husband, me and my "Z" Tribe are truly grateful for you being a Joe. Thank you. 

Glad you had such neat experiences. You deserve it!

K


----------



## kmaben

lol After a completely blown vacation I'm glad we made it at least somewhere. Rabbits have been out most of the day. Only minor infractions. Kai is showing a hyper-ness I didn't know could exist in Giant breeds. When he gets in these moods you can't even try and touch him. He just zooms off, jumping, binky-ing, skidding. He's also showing an agile-ness I didn't know could exist in Giant breeds. He jumped up in my rocking chair and promptly peed on it. That's the one and only time I've had to clean up a pee mess from Kai. I'm going to dump the stupid rocker in the dumpster and upgrade to a newer one when we get stateside. NO ONE!! I mean NO ONE!! will be allowed in it otherwise they shall die. Finally told my mom we got a new rabbit. She told me she was moving and not leaving a forwarding address. Then I told her I was looking for a jumping club for Shya. She told me to find someone else to ship them too. Hehehe She's such a joker that one. (I hope:sigh


----------



## qtipthebun

Omg Shya doing agility?? I think she'd be awesome at it!


----------



## kmaben

She'd be awesome if I could get her to not fight with the other jumpers. 

It's only taken Shya about a weeks to tolerate Kai. I take this as a good sign since it took about a month with Teddy. Kai either pees on her or does other stuff on her because she's always wet when they're out together. shya semi-tolerates a damp towel coming at her now. Figured it saves energy on her part for cleaning.






If you dont get this behemoth away from me right now I will kill you all in your sleep





Mad face after being assaulted by Kai





Hiding on the couch because Kai hasn't figured out how to get up there yet. He can jump in my rocking chair though





Kai hiding because Shya ditched him. He can't quite get both ears up yet.





Can you spot the kitty? lol. Omar caught us cat napping


It amazes me how large Kai has gotten in just the two weeks we've had him. Slightly worried about owning a giant but it's to late now! He's a good baby though and we love him.


----------



## ZRabbits

Great pics! Even the one of you "cat napping". 

He is HUGE compared to Shya. No wonder Shya is finding places he can't get to YET! 

Can't wait to see this guy full grown! Yep, too late regarding worrying about a big bun. You got it! And he's just amazing! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm sure Shya will find hiding places where her smaller size will be an advantage.


----------



## kmaben

*Warning Rant*

So I've been gone for the last 8 days. I go back to work and have to clean up the mess of my "boss" who is two pay grades above me and supposedly smarter than me. After dealing with him all morning and wanting to stab someone in the eye I go to the on post vet clinic to inquire about Teddy's ashes. ( they're supposed to come back to us.) After being ignored for 45 minutes they tell me they know nothing about it. I get some *no nice words to say* specialist who says he'll check in the back for me. After wandering around he comes up to me in a very lackadaisical attitude and tells me Teddy is still in the freezer. 
It's been almost 6 weeks I hope he's not still here. 
He is
Excuse me?
At this point I have assumed the head tilt. Thankfully there was another specialist there who I know and like that came to this kids rescue. I was about to rip his face off in front of God and everyone. Inexcusable. The entire clinic. Inexcusable.
*End rant*

On a brighter note caught Kai's upper resp infection early. Our German vet whom I love and adore and will have a minor break down when it comes time to leave said Kai looks healthy otherwise. Five days of antibiotics and he'll be as good as new. She was impressed with his growth and said the cartildge in the that left ear wasn't strong enough yet but should come in just fine once he gets older. He wont be a plane marshaller forever. Hysterically enough Kai calmed when she started speaking German to him. I knew it!


----------



## BunMommaD

I cant believe what happened at the vet with teddy... That is so shocking!  I hope they remedy the situation FAST!

And seriously! I can not get over Kia's ears! One of the most adorable things EVER! I want a big bun now too! Lol


----------



## LakeCondo

What an marked difference in how people at the clinic treat people.


----------



## Meeky242

Urgh. Vets like that, that think they're better because they spent ridiculous amounts of money to go to school to not end up helping animals in any way just infuriate me!

There's one like that at the vet clinic across the road from me and I refuse to see him. His cure for everything is "it needs to be put to sleep".


----------



## LakeCondo

He must not get much repeat business.


----------



## ZRabbits

So sorry to hear about your poor Teddy. What an absolutely horrible way to be treated. Definitely a time when you want to "reach out and touch someone". 

So glad to hear about Kai. And love the fact that he calmed down when hearing the language of his homeland! 

K


----------



## kmaben

Word to the wise. Starting a conversation with "why are you so useless" is never a good idea


----------



## kmaben

Hiding






Wherever Shya is that's where Kai has to be.






Kai is so funny and has such a unique and different personality than Shya. He's curious about everything but skittish at the same time. He just flopped over in the chair and was flicking his ears and getting rowdy. Such a big baby. He's always frolicking and bouncing around. Babies are the same no matter the species. I think Shya lets him hang around with her because of his size. You know how mob bosses always have those big tough looking guys for intimidation. That's her.


----------



## ZRabbits

Cute pics! They look good together. Funny how Kai looks like he's hiding behind Shya. Then again, Shya can take care of her own self and Kai know it. So why not hide behind her. lol

They truly look cute snuggling on the chair together. So glad everything is going well.

K


----------



## Meeky242

Almost looks like Shyas going "If i fall off this chair because of your big, silly ears bad things are going to happen to you!" 

They're so cute together :3 I loooveee Kai.


----------



## kmaben

I turn the corner aaaaaaaaaand.............









She should be the poster rabbit for something. I dont know what, but it isn't good.


----------



## qtipthebun

You have no idea how much I love the spunk in your little Shya. Don't get me wrong, Q-tip is a cuddlebug and a sweetheart, but her idea of getting into something is crawling in the bed to go to sleep. I'll admit, I miss having a devious little bun. My dad has one, and he's always telling me about her antics....a bunnynapping may be in order....


----------



## kmaben

So we'll swap out every couple of weeks or so. Omar wants a snuggle bunny SO bad. I get a little break from Shya and get to spoil Tippy. You can laugh at Shya get annoyed an return her. Kind of like the library! *Is Genius*:wiggle


----------



## kmaben

My husband was going through his gym enhancement stuff and somehow Shya ended up with a packet of no-explode which is an energy booster/weight loss thing. She'll either end up dead or I'll have to peel her off the walls for the next couple of hours. I'm not sure which one I'm hoping for yet.


----------



## kmaben

*sigh* you dont give an active rabbit energy boosters. She ran around crazy for about two hours than crashed in my chair. Kai tried to keep up but it wasn't happening. You'd just catch this little black shadow out of the corner of your eye. Talk about PTSD. Kept trying to duck. 

Just scooped her up and trimmed her nails. She was pretty good. It's kind of like holding a grenade with the pin pulled. You just wait for the explosion. There was none and banana chips abound. I love my little bad rabbit. She's my soul rabbit. I'm so glad she came into my life and opened my eyes to the wonders of rabbits. My husband has been asking lately "what made you up and decide one day you wanted a rabbit."
"I dunno"
"I mean we had to drive an hour to go look at your "free" rabbit"
"Baby I really dont understand why I do the things I do. I'm a leaper. Not a looker. Look at my track record. I'm gonna join the Army! Lets move to Germany. You know I feel like flying helicopters this morning. How about a rabbit? Do they really need a reason?"

Tck. Men.


----------



## LakeCondo

Kaley, it sounds like you don't need energy boosters either, lol.


----------



## kmaben

Some pictures





I always new he was a window licker





Who's a big baby that learned how to spray? You are Kai Baby!





watch ya doin?





I reeeeeeaaaalllly wanna know!





She did it.





Diva close up.

We're in the middle of moving so the house is in a total upheaval. Dogs up the butt worried about getting left behind. (the window licker is the only one that has to worry) Rabbits taking advantage of everything. Cats laying in everything almost getting mailed home. Sheesh. 

Some one find my mind please!


----------



## LakeCondo

You really have a zoo!


----------



## kmaben

wow. so again I didn't really think this through. Kai will be 12 weeks this sat. He get's shipped the 9th to my moms house. I'm kind of leaning towards waiting until I get home to try veggies, so Kai will be in the neighborhood of 5-6 months. The extra pellets wont hurt him will it? He's only nine pounds now.


----------



## LakeCondo

I'd wait. No sense in risking diarrhea around flight time. But maybe Mom could carefully start with a veggie after he's there a week, if it'll still be a few weeks after that when you arrive. It's up to you.


----------



## bobasmomma

I need moar Kai in my life! Those ears make me so happy!


----------



## saidinjester

*bobasmomma wrote: *


> I need moar Kai in my life! Those ears make me so happy!


Srsly. Those ears are out of control! :lookaround


----------



## LakeCondo

I just remembered that the giant breeds reach maturity later than do smaller rabbits. So starting veggies later shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kmaben

Sweet now I dont feel like such a bad rabbit owner. Well I kind of due currently. They've just been running a muck with no structure lately and then they have to get on a plane here shortly. They will not be happy campers come Wednesday. Kai got into Shya's veggies twice this weekend. He had a bite of chickory and a couple bites out of some celery. So far no ill effects. Going to wait until we get home in a month for sure but it's nice to know he wants it. He's getting quite bold and secure in his surroundings. To bad he's about to be upheaved but as long as he has his little bad rabbit for company I think he'll be just fine. 




What's so significant about this photo (other than I obviously hadn't vacuumed or mopped yet) is that Kai was already laying down. Shya was nibbling some left over hay and chose to lay down so close with Kai. eeeek! 

His left ear is getting a little better but they both flop left when he gets tired. He is very active for being so large. He pretty much knows his name now and was all over me at breakfast this morning. He's still sneezy but has another three days worth of antibiotics. Thankfully have a vet on stand by in Houston. Going to miss everyone while they're gone. But we have Rome and Scotland to look forward to. Then it's clean, clean, then clear, then hop on a plane!


----------



## kmaben

Nice slow sunday and I've been daydreaming rabbitry names. 
Teddy Baer rabbits-misspell intentional, that's what I always saw when I called Teddy that. 
Red Teddies Rabbitry-I'm a red head and I like the flow
Shy Teddies or Shy Teddy Rabbitry-to play on both Shya and Teddy's names

Watch ya think?


----------



## MagPie

Oooooh they are so cute together!

Ok so I might have missed this but when do they get shipped over to the US? Before you do right?





Apparently I can't spell when I come on to this forum haha.


----------



## kmaben

Yup. They Ship out May 9th and we leave June 10th-ish. Should be interesting with my mom. Hope they behave.


----------



## LakeCondo

Rabbitry names: what breed are you going to breed?


----------



## kmaben

I want to breed German Lops. I was worried about having the word Teddy in there because I didn't want it to be misleading. Omar's answer was: If they find it misleading they can go to Britain and get their own rabbit!


----------



## LakeCondo

How about Ted E Baer.


----------



## kmaben

I like the word play on that condo. Makes it sound like an important official or something!

Got cats and rabbits on the plane this morning. Had a minor panic attack. shed so some tears. They should be just fine. I'm just worried about Kai. His eyes were all red and stressed poor baby. I feel kind of bad for putting him in that situation. Shya had her curious/alert ears on but took it all in stride. My old cat is a pretty seasoned traveler. The kitten was hiding under the blanket with pinned ears and HUGE eyes!
11 hour flight. Yuck. Parents will call when they get them home and settled. So looking forward to that phone call. Until then it's a stress headache all day for me :cry1:Hope all goes well. I'm so looooonley without them!


----------



## LakeCondo

Keep busy today & that phone call will SEEM to come earlier. They'll all be fine & you had to do it.


----------



## kmaben

Just got a very detailed e-mail from my mom. Everyone is doing just fine. Eating, drinking, and pooping normal. Kai's getting kind of tudey with my mom which I find hilarious. Dumped his food and water bowl, and banged it around, as soon as she set it down. Shya pooping all over her new dog crate and mom is impressed that much stuff can come out of a three pound rabbit. Loving Rome and have to say it's my new favorite city. Haven't received an e-mail yet from the dog sitter so I assume Sam hasn't decided to run away yet. The week is still young.


----------



## qtipthebun

So glad the bunbuns are adapting well (and raising hell like they usually do!)


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm glad things are as expected, except for Kai's acting up. He WAS stressed out when you sent him off, so he's just letting off steam.


----------



## kmaben

They have the most amazing indoor/underground markets here in Rome. Everything from crazy looking fish, shoes, and the freshest veggies and fruit. I could afford to feed both rabbits for a tenth of the cost I'm paying now. Shya would love trying everything. 

So my mom has two little dogs, a cat, and a three year that she watches. Then you add my two cats and two rabbits and it's a little crowded in their tiny apartment. Rabbits live in dog crates and get let out on the porch for a couple of hours of activity. The three year old likes to feed Kai through the bars of the cage. It was all good and fun until Kai got out. Lilly running like hell to get away from big rabbit. Dogs running like hell to get away from rabbit. Moms cat running from big rabbit startling my two cats into big threeway fight. Mom wondering what the hell is going on. Kai high tailing it back to his crate because there's way to much going on. Mom starts drinking at ten o'clock in the morning. 

Big Rabbit 1
Everyone else 0 

PS: Shya's the good one? Who writes that?


----------



## LakeCondo

Shya's probably not been out yet, right? That's why she's good & SHE probably wouldn't return to her crate voluntarily.


----------



## kmaben

Yikes! Apparently Kai has entered "the stage" and he is not doing it gracefully. Mom can't let the rabbits out together because all Kai wants to do his hump Shya. Of course he's only 2 1/2 times her size and has 7-8 pounds on her. She also said while he uses his litter box he pees and poops everywhere and a lot of it. LOL! Dur he's a giant rabbit. He's also taken nibbles out of my mom. She tried letting them out together on the second night and she had to fend off Kai while grabbing Shya. Mom said Shya had this relieved look on her face. They get fresh air everyday on my moms fenced in porch. They really like it. Kai goes out in the morning and sun bathes and Shya out in the evening, stretched out catching the breeze. Kai could also just be acting up due to the situation change. He lets my mom pet him and what not but the tude is definitely rearing it's ugly head. It's such a crazy world. Shya is opening the doors to the rabbit world for my mom and Kai is quickly slamming them!


----------



## LakeCondo

bad timing


----------



## kmaben

yeah right. Like I was going to walk away from this little gem.







Random photo. This kitty was just chilling, waiting for his flight in a busy Rome airport. I was pretty sure I wasn't going to get him through security. Friendly guy.


----------



## kmaben

Need your votes! There's a photo contest and I'm debating which photo to submit. Here's what they're looking for.

"Online photo submissions will be judged on the basis of creativity, uniqueness, quality, and effectiveness in conveying the essence of loyalty and companionship of pets belonging to military members." There's also a 50 word essay describing your pet to be included. I've narrowed it down to the following photos. In no particular order.





1





2





3





4





5


----------



## MagPie

I like number 1 and 5 because you get to see the kitties interacting with you (or whomever that is in number 1 haha). Don't get me wrong I love the bunny pictures but to me 1 and 5 better convey the "essence of loyalty and companionship of pets belonging to military members."

Aaaaaw snuggley Kai and Shya :heartbeat:


----------



## LakeCondo

I vote for 5. But if you can tell a story about how patriotic Shya is [ie loyal to the US], then you might use 3.


----------



## kmaben

I've gotten a lot of feedback for picture number five. This is the 50 word essay I came up with. It's 49 words (not a lot to work with!)

Booger is very adaptable, very well-traveled, and has taken everything that the military has thrown at us. He lies on my head and purrs which enables me to fall and stay asleep. This was especially helpful after my deployments when my thoughts were troubled and sleeping was very difficult.


----------



## LakeCondo

All I'd think about changing would be one of the verys to extremely or something. Good luck.


----------



## kmaben

My bed! My BED!!! :in tears:


----------



## MagPie

Your bed? :?


----------



## kmaben

Got up and left with the movers. Now living in an empty apartment with two dogs and a cat.

Nothing left to do but clean and clear. Then it's an 11 hour flight on the 10th. I hate flying with a passion. Just getting to the airport is going to be a challenge and all so, so early in the morning.


----------



## kmaben

http://freedomremembered.com/index.php/staff-sgt-jeffery-lee-hartley/

http://watermelonrftf.org/

Remembering this memorial day weekend


----------



## ZRabbits

Yes, definitely remembered on this Memorial Day Weekend and every day I live free in this USofA. Truly grateful.

Thank you also to all those love ones of these fine men and women who serve and give the ultimate sacrifice, for your sacrifice for Our Country, USA. 

Always Remember

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I hope you're not going to be in an empty apartment for 2 weeks.

What do you mean you hate flying; I thought you flew helicopters?

Anyway, just remember who is waiting at the end of the journey: your human & fur family.


----------



## kmaben

Empty apartment for two weeks. Dogs, husband, and inactivity driving me bonkers. I hate flying fixed wing. They're so unnatural. And they make me sick. And I hate the smell of that recycled air. And they're so lacking in space. And you're breathing everyone's germs. Ew

Plus I want to see my family so bad these two weeks are going to take FOREVER! Really nothing left to do except clear. That will take me like three days. Maybe I should start babysitting. Or car washing. Or drug running. Will decide tomorrow. 

Did talk to my mom last night however. Conversation went like this

Mom: well let me tell you the good news so the bad news doesn't upset you so much
Me:...Ok
Mom: We found your rabbit and she's fine
Me:.....WHAT?!!

Apparently Shya got bored on the balcony and decided to see what was on the other side. She didn't go far and she didn't dash away but she was a little bugger to catch. Daddy redoing entire porch to mom's bunny proofing standards. Which means even a cockroach would have issues invading it. Mom felt really bad and was really hyped up from the ordeal. About to go to sleep around 2am when little dogs started chasing Omar's cat. Sebastian had enough of being chased and started chasing two little dogs. Barking, smashing, and crashing to ensue. Mom thinking about disowning everyone and going on vacation. Alone.

Also started tab on Kai. Apparently he's destroying dishes. Started with regular cereal bowl. Broke it the first 5 minutes. Mom gets heavier glass bowl and Kai takes all day chipping it and cracked it. Mom now disgruntled. Finds large plastic bowl with suction cup on bottom. Kai hasn't broken or dumped it yet.

Ma you could have gone and gotten him a crock at petsmart. 
"Well they're like 13 dollars a piece and I figured you already had one coming in the mail for me"
Price for broken dishes and plastic bowl..over 13 dollars.

Go Kai Baby.


----------



## LakeCondo

I assume fixed wings are quieter. When I first flew [c1970], people could sit wherever they wanted within coach & they could smoke if they wanted. Talk about breathing other people's air. It was roomier, however, & the only security risk was of a hijacking to Cuba.


----------



## kmaben

Now you're telling your age Orlena! :wink


----------



## ZRabbits

Hoping for a safe flight. Not to keen on flying myself. 

Sounds likes Shya is showing Mom and Dad how it is living in her World. And for that matter, Kai too. Your bunnies are missing you. Hoping this 2 weeks flies by and you can get home to your bunnies. 

K


----------



## kmaben

HaHa talked to mom again. She put Shya in Kai's crate which is bigger. It also has two holes in the front for a water bottle. (both crates are located in the garage) She didn't think Shya could get through them. I didn't think she could fit through them either. Mom goes to check on her and tuck her in for the night. No rabbit. She freaks out, dad freaks out. After running aroun Mom checks one more time in case black rabbit is hiding in the shadows in the back. Shya hops up along side mom like "what are we looking for"
Shya then got downgraded back to her crate.
Then had to explain to mom about toys and things to chew on like cardboard boxes. Maybe she's bored and that's why Shya deems it necessary to take off on her.
Mom then explained to me that she just volunteered to watch animals. She did not guarantee what condition they would be in or that she would even have all of them when I got home. 

Shya also tore up the screen door. One of the cats (dont know if it's mine or Mom's) is peeing on my brothers bed. Mom of course is blaming my cats and adding a mattress to my tab. I think I would have been better off paying the price to kennel them. 

Oh well.


----------



## kmaben

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f8y4SR9mjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f8y4SR9mjU[/ame]

Full grown Kai baby. Cant wait. But I like him cute and "little" as it is now. 
Omar yelling at me "it's just KAI!" 
Better than what mom calls him


----------



## kmaben

Missing my hippity hops. :sad: Haven't finished bonding with Kai but it wont be a problem. Friendly guy that he is. Shya is my soul rabbit and I think about her alot. Miss our nightly "grooming" sessions. She doesn't get them with my mom and I'm pretty sure she misses them too. 10th hurry up!!! Need a bunny fix!!! Someone anyone!!


----------



## ZRabbits

Hang in their Kaley! Know you are missing your girl and your Big Boy! The 10th will be here in no time. I know it's not the same as yours, but hopefully this will make you smile. Here's my "Heart" bunny.

Neville's signal that he's done grooming. Starts biting the towel.







BTW, I've now have officially talked my husband into allow me to get a Flemish Giant. Started looking this morning. Looking forward to experiencing a Big Guy too. Once your home, you will have loads of time to bond with that big sweet guy. 

K


----------



## kmaben

Aw Karen thanks!! That's a great shot of Neville. He's such a good boy too. Kai nips at your arm. I'm so glad you get to get a giant! I had seen you talking about flemmies on different posts. Definitely a unique rabbit with unique needs. You're the rabbit whisperer anyways so he/she should feel right at home.


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Aw Karen thanks!! That's a great shot of Neville. He's such a good boy too. Kai nips at your arm. I'm so glad you get to get a giant! I had seen you talking about flemmies on different posts. Definitely a unique rabbit with unique needs. You're the rabbit whisperer anyways so he/she should feel right at home.


Glad Neville made you smile. Thanks for the encouragement. I don't know about being the rabbit whisperer, but I just try to do my best. And looking at that relationship in a different way. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

A week DOES seem like a long time when you're waiting for something.


----------



## kmaben

I'm no where near a patient person either. I lost what little I had during the last deployment. It's been painful picking it up again. Only patience I have is with the animals. Even that's strained with some of them. Like TexAnne, my bird. Only because she's a button pusher. And mouthy. Thankfully Shya can't vocalize. I dont think that would be a very nice conversation either. Both are getting better about getting picked up. It means they get to lay out on the porch. Kai still headbutts. I think that's just going to be his signature move. He headbutts my moms little dog who's fascinated by him. He headbutts my moms cat too when she gets to close. I love that big baby.


----------



## kmaben

I had a rabbit once when I was younger. Did everything wrong. Keep thinking about it for some reason. Feels like a stain on the soul. So glad for my buns now. Not that they can grant me absolution, but atleast a chance to make it right for other rabbits. Maybe I'm just missing them too much.

Just a few more days now.


----------



## LakeCondo

Yes, you're over-thinking things. You were just a kid.

It'll be interested to see how Shya & Kai react to your reappearance in their lives. They may have assumed [if rabbits can assume] that you no longer were part of their lives.

When I was a kid we took a 3-week vacation & a neighbor came over & fed out dog [fenced yard, she slept in enclosed porch]. When we returned we found she'd dug under the fence, came to us when we were parking the car, & was so happy to see us. But then that night she went under the fence to the neighbors. Dad of course made sure she couldn't get out again. He thought it meant she was mad at us, but I thought she'd forgotten we'd returned.


----------



## kmaben

Sunday the most hellacious of days. Didnt get on the plane due to the dogs. American Airlines sucks big time. Finally made it to post today (mon). Get signed up for housing then 6 hours to my babies. YAY for stateside!! Already eaten half a dozen doughnuts and a papa johns pizza. Whataburger tomorrow. EEEEEEEK!!! In the middle of a T-storm warning. Wind picked up and got all scary. Have to get used to that again. Oh and the post here is right in the middle of tornado alley. I see one tornado and I'm dropping whatever paperwork, going to whatever school I have to, to get out of here! Can you see me gathering all my animals to the storm shelter? Need a plan Dorothy!


----------



## ZRabbits

WELCOME HOME!

:woohoo

Glad you had a safe trip home! 

Can't wait to hear when you are finally united with your buns!

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Welcome home. Glad you made it safely.

Couldn't you have Kai, Shya, etc dig a storm shelter for everybody, lol.


----------



## kmaben

Love being home. It's the same chaos I remember. My parents move into their house on Friday so it's been a lot of packing and rearranging. The rabbits are living in crates in the garage. It's been too hot to let them out on the porch but my mom consented to supervised run time in the apartment. I was cleaning cages this morning and Kai refused to wait for breakfast.




All the left over hay and litter gets tossed into that garbage can. He jsut helped himself




As soon as I snapped the first picture this is what I got. Turns out he's a diva too.




Pouting after his vet visit. He was bad. Ripped up a towel and nipped the tech. Like fighting a bull.
Turns out he has something in both eyes. Vet thought it might be cataracts but she couldn't get a good enough look. He gets neutered on monday and she'll take a better look at his teeth and eyes. There's a specialist (ophthalmologist) here in Houston he can go to if need be. Not to be immature but holy cow! His man bits were huge! Even for a rabbit his size I couldn't believe it! No wonder Shya runs like hell. Still can't work that left ear up yet. He LOVES to be scratched behind his ears and have his face rubbed. He comes up to you and nose bonks for attention. If you stop petting and he wants more he slides his head under your hand. Could we be on our way to a snuggle bunny?!?!?! Still binkies like crazy.





Omars cat Sebastian. He's taken to laying in the garden tub. Only quiet place in this apartment. Dogs dont know he's there and small children can't reach him. I may join him but old cat peed on my pillow due to inadequate litter box.





My bad bird Tex-Anne. It's been three years and I sure have missed her. She's changed a lot but I've been working with her. She'll like it more with us once we settle in oklahoma. 

No pictures of my bad rabbit yet. She's actually been FABULOUS. Let's me handle her. Using a litter box. Introduced her to cheerios and she is in heaven. I think something fishy may be going on but I'm not sure.


----------



## agnesthelion

Loved reading your recent blog entries. I can't get OVER kai's ears. They are the best!

You've got a cute bunch there. Glad you are home!!


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm sure it's great to be back with all your pets.

Tell Kai that he's getting to be a big boy now & should understand that vets are necessary. I hope whatever the eye problem is is easily fixed.


----------



## kmaben

Haha! Just snapped this of Shya and my daddy. She's assaulting him for his celery. 
Thankfully he's good at sharing.

Kai baby needs to learn a lot of things. But he's just so cute and such a big baby.


----------



## LakeCondo

Just so she isn't wanting the Jif pb.

Once you're in OK, how far from your parents will you be?


----------



## kmaben

It's about a six hour drive from Lawton to Houston. It's almost all highway so it's not bad. We've never been this close and after Europe 6 hours is nothing. Da really likes the rabbits. He enjoys Shya and she obliges him. She doesn't like all the petting and rubbing but she tolerates it from him. He even lets Kai run around the garage with him when he's working in there. Kai had some poopy butt going on this morning but he's eating and drinking and acting normal. Vet is open from 1-5 tomorrow and they have an ER number if needed. Finding a new vet is gonna suck big time but they're out there.


----------



## kmaben

FIESTA!! Oh my gosh it's the best place in the world for produce. So many options and the prices are pretty amazing. If you're in the Texas area (I think it's spread out but dunno) take a peek and tell me what you think!!

YAY!!!


----------



## LakeCondo

6 hours isn't bad, if you don't have to make a round trip in 1 day.

I'm glad to hear your dad is enjoying the rabbits & that Shya is being tolerant of his attention, like a grandbunny should be.


----------



## kmaben

448 dollars later Kai is neutered and micro chipped. surgery didn't even keep him down. He pouted a little and laid in his litter box when he came home mon. night. Eating, drinking, and really mad he's confined to his crate. He may get a little supervised time out tomorrow. Not at all like Shya. She didn't eat she hurt she got to be a little drama queen. Supposed to check his incision site. um.......yeah right. 




Let me out please!




Haha you're stuck in there




But I do want your pellets. So she climbed through those little holes and helped herself. Kai apparently forgot he was missing something and humped her until I chased her out of his crate.




Playing with her ball on the porch. It's a dirty window. Not a dirty rabbit 




This is just a cute shot of Kai's ears.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww how sweet sounds like the neuter went good and I think that is a sweet picture of your dad 

Amazing how buns can capture one's heart  right?


----------



## kmaben

Agreed! My dad likes animals but he's not as into to them as my mom and I. He really likes Shya though, and my husbands cat. Something about that little bad rabbit.


----------



## LakeCondo

He's not missing anything he needs to do IT.


----------



## woahlookitsme

HAHA aw poor Kai I can't wait to meet both of them  I can help you check his incision also


----------



## kmaben

I look forward to meeting rocky and franklin! It'll be nice to see a pure bred britannia that's a sweety! Shya kind of fits the stereotype for the breed. Also looking forward to another large rabbit and what he can teach me. It's like hello rabbit world here I come!


----------



## kmaben

hmmmm can you spot all the animals in this picture?


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL I see one bird, 4 dogs?, one cat, shya and is that kai on the patio?


----------



## LakeCondo

I use a netbook, so can't see all, I'm sure. SPOILER ALERT It took me awhile to see the bird on Dad's leg & the cat{?} under the coffee table.


----------



## kmaben

Learned the magic rabbit touch today! Thank you sarah and special thanks to your clinic. Instead of threatening him in German I threaten to call you. He seems to understand. Just had a really good groom session with him. He ripped the comb out of my hand and threw it. I took that as a sign he was done. He lasted about ten minutes so I couldn't fault him. He got just a bite of celery for a treat. Picked him up and set him down and no fighting. He's a forgive and forget type of guy. Shya holds a grudge, but she's been unusually good as well. I'm waiting for the pay back. Been bribing her with honeycombs so maybe it wont be that bad. She had a good groom session as well. Just sat with googely ears. She flips over pretty good. It scares her but hopefully with work she'll get used to it. 

And you're right about the picture! It's only missing three cats. It's getting a little crowded in here. Looking forward to settling somewhere and getting everyone into a routine. In the meantime doughnuts!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL Yay I'm glad they're both doing good!  They werent too upset after the handling session were they?


----------



## kmaben

Nah both were pretty good. Shya was kind of like please stop it and Kai well he forgave and forgot. My mom wants to meet Franklin now. When I showed her the Frenchies she was like well that's a nice rabbit. The lop ears are her favorite as well and she said it would be ok to get one like that. Gee thanks mom! So if you ever need to rehome Franklin or Rocky call me! They'd get their very own futon!


----------



## kmaben

Well great. Kai is limping on his right hind leg. His big feet are pretty matted and I was thinking about shaving the bottoms of his feet anyways. Maybe he has a sore? I don't see anything on it other than the mat. It's not his hip. He'll lay on his hip but the foot he picks up as he hops and it kind of splays out when he sits on his haunches (I hate to use the term splay because of "splay legged") He'll put weight on it and hop on it occasionally but it seems to be getting worse. The vets looking at a lot of my money but I don't get paid till friday. Can you put heat or ice on it? He seems to like it when I massage it


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL Hopefully I wont have to but I will keep that in mind 

I've heard of Jim D using camomile tea bags as compresses for sore hocks. Have you shaved his foot yet?


----------



## kmaben

shaved his foot and found a big sore on the tip of his hock. What I guess would be his heel. Looks pretty big and it's healing over. Worried about abscess and bone infection and amputation. Dramatic I know but seems like there's a lot of amputation going around here. Put in a call to the vet tomorrow and see if I can't work something out with them. If bad comes to worse take him down to the vet I used to work at where the "regular" animals still go. A wound is a wound right? He's still a happy bunny. Eating, drinking, pooing, and trying to binky on three good legs. 
Mein gruss shotz.


----------



## MagPie

Oooooh poor baby Kai! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Anaira

rinse it out well in saline, that'll help clean it out.


----------



## LakeCondo

Heat would bring blood to the area, cold will keep blood away. I'm not sure which if either you'd want. Massage sounds good. It may just be a sprain.


----------



## kmaben

Vet said it looked like a sore not an abcess. Put him on Baytril, warm chlorahexadine compresses and vitricyin spray. He was actually pretty good considering he's just a baby. She did all kinds of pickin and squeezin and poking. Went to the non-rabbit vet but she's petty awesome anyways. We'll see how he does. Dont feel so bad taking off for oklahoma to find a house for two days. He gets so pissy and bites at the towel and he's trying to head butt you away. He's so cute my big baby. Have to admit Shya's starting to lose her title of bad rabbit though.


----------



## kmaben

Uh, I just got growled at by Shya. I'm not sure how I feel right now.


----------



## LakeCondo

Obviously, she read your previous post & wanted to keep her title.


----------



## kmaben

Finally got my parents all moved in. Poor rabbits have been stuck in crates with very little exercise time. We'll leave on the 9th-ish for out new place. Found a great home with fenced in back yard and huge den with hardwood floor, fireplace, and huge skylight to keep rabbits and TexAnne in. Have plans and found some materials to build nice cages with attached runs for hippity hops. Really anxious to get to our home and get everyone settled. Been homeless with nothing for to long. Kai's sore is healing up nicely with no abscess. Has right leg lameness that doesn't seem to be getting any better which is where the sore is. I'm wondering if the lameness in conjunction with the cataracts that were found could be signs of EC. Vet seemed to think the cataracts were congenital. The lameness started maybe a week or so later. Or he could just have sore hocks. He's a good baby though and takes his baytril like a big boy. Still has massive attitude but atleast he's easier to catch. Spent about 15 minutes chasing Shya around with Omar trying to get her back in her cage. She really needs her own room with her own futon.


----------



## ZRabbits

Congratulations on the new home. Really sounds nice. Hoping the final move goes easy for you and everyone gets settled quickly. 

So sorry to hear about Kai and his sore foot. Hoping he's feeling better soon. Poor Baby. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

You're going to have a busy week, but at least you've got your parents moved.

The new place sounds ideal. Congratulations on finding it.

How are Shya & Kai getting along these days? And I hope he's better soon.


----------



## candykittten

Just read through your blog! Your bunnies look very content and spoiled. More pictures are a definite must


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol i love kais big attitude and im glad he is being good for his meds! Hes an adorable boy! 

Franklin is starting to chew on his floors like kai does to towels lol


----------



## kmaben

OH HAPPY DAYS!!! My household goods came in today. It can be delivered on monday which is when we come in to Oklahoma. I get to sleep in my beeeeeeeedddddd!!! SQUEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits

Excellent news! Soon you will have all your things so that you can start your new chapter with your husband and sweet critters. Know how you feel about sleeping in your own bed. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Congrats on your new home. I bet you and the buns, will be relieved to settle into a routine at you new place. You'll have to post pics when you get the new enclosures built.


----------



## kmaben

Well hello big dog






Hello old dog. Almost has his ears up





My ball. Shya's not so good on the sharing front.





This is unacceptable. Fill it now or feel my wrath 





Not bonded. But buddies. There's mutual grooming between the two. She tolerates him pretty well. They get upset if the other is in their crate.


----------



## ZRabbits

So glad to see! Starting a new chapter! Hoping it all goes well. 

Welcome back!

K


----------



## candykittten

Kai is soo big now!


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh those ears of his! <3 He is getting big. Is he still going to get bigger?


----------



## kmaben

Kai baby is only half grown. He'll get a lot longer and a little taller. His daddy was pretty solid and so was his mama. He's pretty sweet and comes up to you to be petted. Shya runs like hell because she thinks you're going to put her up. Nothing craisins wont fix.

Crap. Wasn't paying attention. Kai ate Shya's dinner. We've been working on celery and built up to a couple bites of lettuce. He just narfed a couple celery stalks couple lettuce leaves and a bunch of parsley. He also peed in her litter box. I'm pretty sure he did it just to annoy her. Oh and he ripped up a small patch of carpet. And working on the rest as I type. We're just not going to tell mom about that......


----------



## kmaben

Some none rabbit pictures


Count the kittes!







So TexAnne got spooked and landed on the floor. She was all fluffed up and had her crest up. She went running for the big dog and when she stood on him she calmed down like she was safe or something




Big dog just takes it. He's so good when he's not being the worlds worst dog. Which is most of the time.


----------



## ZRabbits

Love the Non-Rabbit pics. 

Must be neat living with all those different types of animals. Never a dull moment.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Kai & Shya are quite different, but well-matched, I think.


----------



## kmaben

Finally starting to settle and in a semi-routine. I haven't reported to my new unit but the rabbits have a nice enclosure for now. Will take pictures as soon as I refind the camera. Crap everywhere from unpacking. I set up Shyas cage and Kai is keeping his crate as it's tall enough to accomidatehis ears. He got all vegetable this morning as we've been working on adding lettuce and parsley to his celery diet.Shya has already escaped twice andcould be a high jumper record setter. She's slightly miffed that I wont let her run amuck but she needs some potty training upkeep and Kai needs potty training period. They have two levels to jump on and even Kai with his bad leg is managing.Now that we're settled and finances are straight again Ican quit being a crappy rabbit owner and take him to the vet.Again need to take pictures. They are so cute sitting together and Kai looks so funny when he squishes himself into Shya's cage. I think Kai is bonded to Shya. He loves his little bad rabbit butShya being Shya I dont think cares.I'm pretty sureShya will out live us all so no need to worry about Kai going into depression. Shya also tangled with the bird. She hopped right up to TexAnne and gave her a sniff. Tex not happy and nipped at her. Shya then put on disapproving face and decided bird was waaaaaay beneath her. So much as she doesn't exist as far as Shya is concerned. Big Rabbit afraid of bird. Bird bullies him.Hides behind shya for protection. Go figure.


----------



## LakeCondo

When you locate your camera, you MUST show Kai hiding behind Shya from that big bad bird, lol.


----------



## kmaben

This no internet thing is killing me. Come to the library every couple of days to check up on things. Found a GREAT AHA certified vet here. She was faboulous with Kai and his x-rays. Still has the gimpy leg. She didn't find any fractures, torn ligaments, or displacements.She said his bones were still pretty soft and his stifles hadn't fused all the way yet. He gets two weeks confinment and we'll see if he grows out of it. He's only 5 months old. There's a specialist in OK Cityso that's nice too.She also see's birds on a limited basis. So I can get Tex's wings, nails, beak and labs done right here in town. Her clinic also boards exotics as well. The pest people are coming and spraying today so everyone got boarded for the day. I thought they were just going to sit in their travel crates but they got the cat condo's with all the fixins that are multi level. Tex gets to sit in the office with the gals so she wont be lonely. Once they saw how friendly she was I doubt she'll stay in her cage long. Have some great pictures and will hopefully get internet the end of this week/beginning of next week. Shya and Tex got into a fight the other night and it was hilarious allbeit a little scary. Tex was nipping Shya on the nose and Shya came back at her pretty hard. Dont know who would have won but wasn't going to wait and find out! They had it out in front of the bedroom door. Kai was on the other side like omigod. What do I do. I'm trapped! He ran and hid in the closet until I drug him out and gave him the all clear. He is still a big baby and I have to remind myself. He's eating celery, romaine lettuce, and we're working on parsley. Next pay check he's getting a harness and we're going to work on that. He's curious enough and friendly enough I'd like to see if he could be a therapy rabbit when he gets older. Shya would be great at it if she only liked people. We shall see. She's into binking and the rabbit 500. She can really move and she can jump sooooooo high! She kind of triggers my PTSD though. She comes tearing around the couch then stops in a defensive position with googely ears on the alert. Then I'm the one going omigod, what's going on. Where's my gun? Why amI lying on the floor?

Yikes never a dull moment at my house.


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm looking forward to the pictures, but know how to be patient.

I had to laugh, though when you wrote about Shya & being a therapy bunny. It sounds like my saying I could be a trapeze artist if only I didn't get motion sickness & had a better sense of balance, lol.


----------



## kmaben

Ok now that I re-read that it does look a little crazy. I guess I meant she's really adaptable to new situations and does well on a harness and leash. She doesn't easily startle and she isnt afraid of much. She just doesn't want to be pet or cuddled. -_- Kind of defeats the purpose of a therapy rabbit. She's so evil. 

Kai on the other hand maybe when he gets older and a little more secure. He startles sometimes. He's a great traveler and I bet he'd be pretty good on a harness and leash. He's pretty smart. And friendly.


----------



## LakeCondo

She's not evil, just anti-social :bunnybutt:


----------



## kmaben

Shya's just special but I wouldn't trade my little bad rabbit for anything. She is so smart and so dumb all at the same time. She can break out of just about any pen and it usually takes more than one step to achieve. I gave her a little treat ball that you roll around and the treat falls out. She went nuts looking for the treat but couldn't figure the ball out. Yikes. 

Some pictures!!! Finally got our internet up today. Yay!!





Bunny Bums and Tails





Friends. How this happened I do not know. But it is good





Shya, Queen of the sun room





I just love how stream lined he looks. Turning into a big brat like his daddy. But he's so cute and such a baby. He only gets yelled at for chewing up the carpet. I'm upgrading to a squirt bottle though.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Capitol AW!
Jj


----------



## agnesthelion

Love the pics of them cuddling!


----------



## LakeCondo

It's strange what they can & cannot do, while the skill set can be very different for another rabbit. Honey keeps on doing some thing that don't work, such as chewing through cardboard to make an opening in it when there's a metal grid behind it. She's worked on it off & on for at least 10 days & she keeps going back to it when it's big enough, were it not for the grid, that even Kai probably could go through it.

BUT she figured out the exercise ball right away, so it stopped working as an exercise ball. She just nudged it with her head while using a front paw to keep it from going far.

Kai & Shya look so cute snuggled together. People who didn't know better might think he was the adult & she the youngster.


----------



## kmaben

Honey cracks me up. Do you have pictures of her somewhere? Does she have her own blog that I missed?





You WILL love me! She didn't stay like that very long.





Look mom no hands!





So I may be a little biased, but that is one GOOD LOOKING dude!


----------



## kmaben

Cleaned bedroom carpet that old dog messed all over this morning. Laid down plastic covering to contain mess from bird. Built a NIC cage for rabbits, and managed to do all the laundry. Then got a manicure which I ruined dremeling the birds nails down, and treated myself to getting my eyebrows threaded. I would love to have little miniature Omar's running around but sad story is I just dont have time for them.

Conversation with my dad today.

"Hey Daddy I'm at Lowes where are the zip ties?"
"ummm... over by electrical"
"Ok thanks I found them"
".....why dont you just ask the clerks there?"
"Why would I do that?"


It starts





Shya tests out my work





Getting closer to done





Shya sneaks in for pizza while Omar is distracted building her perch





Finished product




I may have to add a third layer by the perch. We'll see how Shya does with it. Over on the right in the back gonna add a big hanging hay rack for them. Shya got a new fleece blankie today as well. Kai also got a harness. Very dramatic getting it on. Like soap opera dramatic. Spoiled rotten animals


----------



## LakeCondo

*kmaben wrote: *


> Honey cracks me up. Do you have pictures of her somewhere? Does she have her own blog that I missed?



I'm still in the stone age when it comes to pictures, ie pre-digital. So I decided that was one 21st century skill-set I wouldn't bother with.

I must be stressing Honey's funny, interesting moments. She's really sounds more like Teddy was, with moments of activity, especially when she's upset that I've moved something around in her xpen. And she'd probably like it if I spent hours tossing pieces of brown paper over her so she had to find her way out.

It's too bad we're mostly spread out on RO, a day of rabbit sitting for each other would be a good idea. I'd like a day with a bad bunny like Shya.


----------



## kmaben

I would love to trade bunnies! Like a good bun mom I sometimes need a break from them. Especially when she's driven me to drink. :biggrin2:

sooooo......I'm gonna blame this on Kai. Omar wont be so mad if it was Kai.












I got the "V" snapped in better. The "c" is pretty wobbely. I'm screwed on the caps lock


----------



## woahlookitsme

HAHAHA Oh your bunnies are so funny and the cage looks AWESOME!


----------



## bunnychild

This is just so funny!


----------



## agnesthelion

Huge enclosure for them....lucky buns!!


----------



## LakeCondo

It looks as though you need an enclosure for YOUR things, like the computer. Especially as neither Shya nor Kai seem to be posting much of anything on RO, like some of the other rabbits do, lol.


----------



## kmaben

So had to go to the field for a couple of days. It's so hot it wasn't much fun. Plus you worry about everyone smoking because it's so dry.
Of course the rabbits were like "we'll help you pack mom! Anything to keep the cash flowing for our craisins"











Yup I think you might want to take that.





Dont let this one fool you. I'm not looking for something or baby talking Kai. I'm yelling at him for chewing up carpet.





He did get a craisin for being cute though.





And because it never gets old. A snuggle shot. 

I use to worry about the shots with poop in them but Kai does so much of it all of the time I dont even think about it. Just always have the vacuum cleaner handy


----------



## kmaben

loooooooooooong weekend. Drove the 6 hours to houston to pick up the big dog, cats aaaaaaand Franklin! New addition to the family. It was a rough ride but he took it like a champ. He's hiding in the bathroom now cooling off. He's atleast curious about his surroundings but it's a bit overwhelming. The other rabbits and bird are still at the kennel and will be picked up tomorrow. I'll be in the field all day so it's up to Omar to ensure smoothness for Franklin. The way he moves kills me. It's like an inch worm. Omar cant wait to see him binky. He'll be just crushed if he isn't a binkier. Can't wait to bond with him.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL he does move like an inch worm!! Im sure he will show you his binky side in no time he is such a happy guy when he gets out and runs


----------



## kmaben

We'll give him his space and omar will let everyone out in turn tomorrow. I'm sure it will take him some time to warm up. He looks like such a grumpy old man. Have to learn to read lop all over again. Shya is so expressive and Kai only has two faces. Doofy and cute.


----------



## kmaben

Day 2 with Franklin. He seems to be settling in ok. He looked a little low so I spent a good fifteen minutes cuddling and gentle plucking. He kept nudging me for more loving. Very unique experience since Shya doesn't want to be petted except occasionally and Kai will only sit for it for a couple of minutes. Kai and Shya seem kind of hi-speed for him. Then again they just came from the kennel and are rather hyper. He's out now exploring. I let him and Kai meet just briefly as they seemed ok on opposite sides of the pen. Kai was like hi! He accidentally hit him a few times with his ears then went to leave. Franklin boxed him right in the butt. Kai was scrambling for cover when I picked him up and separated them. Definitely give him more time before trying anything again. Give him even longer for Shya. I hope he has at least one friend here that he likes to be with so he isn't lonely. He licks his feet when he's upset like Kai does too





Chillaxin. The white blur in the corner with the eye is Tex-Anne. 





Sam was sniffing him, and Franklin kept head butting him for a pat. Other than that the other animals pretty much ignore him. 

He's a real sweetheart of a guy with excellent litter habits. Maybe he'll teach Kai and Shya a thing or two. He did some bunny 500's and he did binky. Omar missed it though.


----------



## woahlookitsme

aw You should have caught pictures! He is super funny when he binkys! Maybe omar will catch it next time


----------



## LakeCondo

Never a dull moment at your house.


----------



## kmaben

Orlena I could use a dull moment for sure. So I get home. Another hot day in the field. I'm stripped and about to step into the shower. I hear a rabid scuffling sound. I go racing into the rabbit room with Omar. Kai apparently developed some up genes. He can jump on Franklin's extra large dog crate and jumped down into Franklin's pen to eat his hay. I'm guessing for that grass is greener on the other side of the fence kind of thing. There is this epic battle going on between these two giant rabbits. Omar and I are stopped for half a heart beat just watching in a train wreck kind of way. They kind of beached themselves on the slick floor and Omar dove in to grab Kai. Franklin huffed off into his crate. I drag him out and check him over. He's just fine and Kai is just fine. I get up and look through the window right into the eyes of my 80 year old neighbor whose setting out his garbage. He kind of stares at me and gives me a little wave not really sure what he's seeing I think. 
Omar's like babe the shower. 
Right. 
Swear to God you can't even make this stuff up. 

Kai just finished ripping up the carpet. I call him and he asks for a head rub. He needs to stop with the f-ing cuteness. It's ridiculous. He knows how to work me. It doesn't work on Omar but I cave almost every time. Of course Shya could get away with murder and she knows it. I think I may give everyone away and join a convent. One that allows beer.


----------



## LakeCondo

There were some monasteries that used to make beer; don't know about convents.

Is this the first time you met your neighbor? You probably are making his life interesting. When you're retired, you don't have to multi-task that much. You DID quick put on a robe before getting Franklin, or not?

Pilots of military helicopters are supposed to be tough. Consider what's best for the lovable scamps in the long run.

By the way, I read that NASA consulted people knowledgeable about large helicopters when they worked out the landing mechanisms for Curiosity, the new Mars vehicle.


----------



## woahlookitsme

no scuffles between kai and frankie are there?


----------



## kmaben

um...technically Kai starts it for being a prat. Franklin just finishes it. It's his space and no one else needs to be in it. Shya and Kai are killing me though. Talk about acting out.

And no I wasn't wearing a robe. I didn't even think to grab a towel. I just barreled in there to split them up. I had met Jim previously so you could say we're probably on friendlier terms now!


----------



## kmaben

So yesterday morning started with a minor emergency. I had just picked Kai up, kissed him, then handed out breakfast. He was eating pellets and all of sudden acted like he wanted to throw up, was drooling very thickly, and had this horrible wheeze. Woke omar up and went to the vets right away. He had stopped drooling and wheezing by that point. Doc checked his teeth, nothing stuck up his nose, no gut issues, heart and lungs sounded clear. He lost some weight but she wasn't even concerned about that. She said he had a very nice body shape. We're upping his food another quarter and see where that gets him. 

This little peckerhead can also jump/climb over the baby gate into Franklins room. We now have to shut doors and separate everyones run times.

Have some pictures. I apologize for the cracked out look. I've been at the ranges all week. It's very hot and very exhausting work. I had just gotten out of the shower and apparently couldn't find my hair brush!





But Franklin doesn't care how I look. He laid with me a very long time. He must like my shampoo because he had his head buried in my hair asking for pets.





For whatever reason Franklin has taken an instant liking to the big dog. He wouldn't have been my first choice.





Lounging about. I love his ears and smooshey face. He has such a great personality. He isn't terribly shy and is slightly tudey. But who isn't around here?


----------



## kmaben

So Kai really wants to be in Franklins room. He was just sitting and staring at the door. All of a sudden he lept up to about the height of the door knob. He did this a couple of times. What if he figures out how to actually turn the knob? What do I do with this? I can put a child thing on it but to have a rabbit that opens doors? I almost hope he figures it out!
He also knows which cabinet the pellets are in. He grabs a hold of the bottom of the cabinet and pulls for all he's worth. So far he hasn't gotten it open but I've installed a kid lock just in case. That'll fix him.

Franklin also growled at me yesterday. Very bum hurt about it. I was in his area though. And he is VERY picky about his space. He came right out though when I opened his pen up for breakfast.


----------



## LakeCondo

As long as he has to jump to reach the knob he won't be able to turn it. Even then, he might not be able to turn it enough to open it. Actually I think a refrigerator door would be easier to open, but don't tell HIM.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL at franklins bad hair day! Poor dude 

Kai just wants another big buddy and it sounds like shya has been teaching him a thing or two. I cant believe he can jump that high! 

Sorry to hear about franklins tude he is pretty picky when your in his space. He would box me sometimes when i put his water bowl in and then lay flat out when I rubbed his head lol


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg love the squishy face! How cute that he has taken a liking to the dog 

Seems like you are busy and they all keep you on your toes. If you do join a convent, I agree with you on the beer thing


----------



## kmaben

some days I wish. Been in the field the last week. Come home and Kai has all these new bad habits. He discovered the dog food. (so did the dog) I get home and the furniture is all rearranged. I asked omar what the deal was he says watch this. He moves everything and sets up the baby gate. Kai goes over it. He moves it up a little higher. Kai goes over it. He moves it up just a little higher. Kai goes under it. Omar moves the bar stools over to the baby gate. Kai is now trying to figure out how to get in between the bar stools and the baby gate and get over so he can help himself to the dog food. He's obsessed with it. Shya can get through it no problems but she has no need for dog food. I'm pretty sure she did it just to irritate Kai. I think he's going through a growth spurt. He is always hungry, always begging, always under foot. He gets his veggies morning and night and pellets whenever he wants. Shya had a big blow out fight with the big dog. He came running in from the backyard and stepped all over her. She had plenty to say about that and the big dog lost the conversation. Franklin's been inch worming around. Omar likes the animals but he doesn't pay attention to them like I do. He wont go out of his way to pet, or hug or kiss and he never talks to them. I'm always yabbering at them. He really makes an effort with Franklin. He talks to him in the mornings and pats him. Shi shi and Kai baby always coming running to me. I think Franklin may just be Omar's rabbit. We shall see.


----------



## woahlookitsme

He might be. Franklin went through his growth spurt between 8mos-1year he would always beg for food even after he ate his first bowl for breakfast. You must catch a video or pics of kai doing this I am amazed that he can get over a baby gate!You should do bunny hopping with kai instead of shya LOL


----------



## kmaben

So can someone tell me what I'm supposed to do with this?







And this





And some of this?





And then Franklin chewed through my Kindle cord. And got in my backpack and munched on a special K cereal bar. Dont have any pictures of him because he is WAY more ninja than the other two.

:banghead:banghead:banghead

Triple head bang for my three stooges.


----------



## kmaben

Sooooo.... I am cracking down on litter box habits for Shya and Kai. Sunday I rebuilt their cage and they each have their own separate (smaller) run and large accommodating litter box. I'm gonna fix them good I say to myself. This morning I was in a rush to get back to work. I kissed everyone goodbye and went into the rabbit room to give then theirs. Each are in their pens looking for breakfast. No biggie. Not three minutes later I rushed back in there to grab a piece of equipment I had forgotten. Both ambushed me at the door and rushed into the kitchen looking for their meals. 

Why, why do I even bother I say to Omar.

I am so tired of being outsmarted by a three pound rabbit and a six month old who hasn't even fully developed yet.

Rabbits: To many to count
Poor dumb human stuck at 0


----------



## kmaben

Finally have some cute pictures of Franklin. Due to his color and the nature of the flash on my camera some of these look funny. 





Teddy was our lump but Franklin is our Puddle











So Kai and Shya find sneaky ways to get over/out of their pens.
Franklin just bulldozed his way through his.






I did away with his pen and gave him free roam of the spare bedroom since he's so clean and good natured.






Kai thinking about the baby gate.

And I finally uploaded a few videos of Kai and his epic battles with the baby gate.
First one is him trying to go under the gate.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V79tg5l_aSU


This is him going over. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbeMER7-GTc

I apologize for the darkness and that's Dharma and Greg you hear in the background. Couldn't figure out how to insert them.

I love these guys.


----------



## qtipthebun

Texas bunny meetup necessary. Please bring Kai. And his harness. And don't expect to get him back. I'll even throw in my roommate's obnoxious little parrot as a "sorry for stealing your big eared rabbit" gift.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LMFAO! That bulldozing was probably learned at my house! He did it to the xpen i let him roam in and i ended up just giving up and letting him free roam too

Omg at kai actually going over! I can hear omar i the background rooting him on LOL!


----------



## kmaben

Oh we're going there.

For Free one large buttheaded rabbit. Comes with buttheaded husband and all the trimmings.

So I put Kai on the couch and was brushing him out a bit. We do this often no big deal. He decides he's going to go crawl in Omar's lap and start grooming him. GROOM HIM!!

EXCUSE ME?! 
_
I _pay the most attention to him. _I'm _the one who plays with him. _I _feed him the most and buy his favorites. _I _give him those ear massages whenever he asks for them. But he's going to groom _Omar?!_ OMAR?!

Can you spell Divorce?


----------



## kmaben

And this





Is why that is so easy to forgive.


----------



## qtipthebun

I'll take the bunny...but I'll conveniently lose the husband on the way back to Austin. I want nothing in the way of my cuddles from Kai.


----------



## woahlookitsme

oh my goodness! I didnt know he was pooping outside the box that bad!


----------



## kmaben

I think he's getting comfortable in his room too. He has three litter boxes to choose from now, a hay box and a shred box. The chewed up paper was him. So shred box and now he's happy. There was a short stint of peeing outside his box but that's cleared up with the added litter boxes. He only does this in his room. He's excellent when he's out and about in the house. Not one stray poop or puddle. He goes to the vet on Friday for a check up. I think we've kind of blown him up a bit. They're supposed to be a well endowed rabbit but I think we may have gone overboard on the veggies and treats. He's also not as active as the other two. We'll see if she fusses at us tomorrow. He doesn't come when you call him but now he perks up his ears and head when I say his name. He's still a little uncomfortable but working on getting over it. He still hates Kai but seems to be relenting on Shya. As long as she doesn't start anything he'll tolerate her in his air space.

Speaking of my little bad rabbit I went to tuck everyone in last night and Shya was doing ninja flips off the side of her cage. Then she was like running in a circle but on the sides of her cage like a race car driver. She had her ugly ears on and I was scared. Not gonna lie. She had to do without her treat because I wasn't gonna stick my hand in there!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Holy poop explosion!!!!! Thank goodness he's cute


----------



## kmaben

And then you guys talk about your bunbuns that NEVER go outside their litter box and I just roll my eyes until I pass out. 

*sigh* we cant all have an Agnes


----------



## kmaben

Poor Kai baby went to the vet today. He had a very large mat in his groin area that the vet shaved off for me. Poor guy has been upset/nervous about it all day. He's a pretty good forgive and forget kind of baby but he's been stuck to his security blanket Shya like crazy. He's been licking his feet and hiding out in his pen too. Crasins aren't even fixing this situation.


----------



## kmaben

So what's in the bag?
Is it
A) Cat
B) Rabbit
C) Bird
D) HAHA! Trick question. NOTHING!


----------



## LakeCondo

It's hard to find bags like that anymore.


----------



## LakeCondo

*kmaben wrote: *


> Oh we're going there.
> 
> For Free one large buttheaded rabbit. Comes with buttheaded husband and all the trimmings.
> 
> So I put Kai on the couch and was brushing him out a bit. We do this often no big deal. He decides he's going to go crawl in Omar's lap and start grooming him. GROOM HIM!!
> 
> EXCUSE ME?!
> _
> I _pay the most attention to him. _I'm _the one who plays with him. _I _feed him the most and buy his favorites. _I _give him those ear massages whenever he asks for them. But he's going to groom _Omar?!_ OMAR?!
> 
> Can you spell Divorce?


The fact that Omar gives Kai less attention probably is why he groomed him. He wants Omar to pay more attention to him.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Im going to guess Cat because I know mines would be in there

LOL at Shyas bunny track. Sounds like what a brit would do hahha
Last time I weighed franklin at the office he was 11lbs has he been to the vet yet? lol


----------



## kmaben

I'm going to go with that Orlena because the alternative bugs me to much.

Franklin was 12.7. We got fussed at. She said he wasn't obese but was on his way to over weight. I defended with he's just a thick boy! She gave me the look. He only gets two meals a day and we're reducing each meal by a quarter cup. Also reducing treats. Of course he charmed everyone in there. Had to take pictures of him. Doc is always impressed by Kai and how friendly and into people he is. She hit the roof with Franklin. Franklin never once tried to bite her and nudged her for a head pat. I was afraid I wasn't going to walk out of there with him! I did address the fact that he was drinking A LOT of water. She wants to run a UA on him just to be on the safe side. I drop that off monday and should get results wed/thurs time frame. This diet thing isn't working so well as he was acting hungry so I fed him his dinner. Omar later informed me that he had already eaten dinner and I just got conned by the puddle. Go figure.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Holy moly! LOL Little Franklin has always loved his food 

Let me know about the UA I did notice he drank alot of water at my house. I would have to fill a 10oz crock 2-3 times a day because it was always empty ALTHOUGH he did spill his water alot too. Plus I never had a bunny his size and i wasnt sure if that was normal.


----------



## MagPie

I would say Shya is in that bag. She sounds like the sneak attack kind of rabbit haha (hmmm or would ambush be a better word?). Harvey does that with my fat cat.


----------



## kmaben

I love Harvey!!






It's Sebastian!

Shya is very much the ambush type. She doesn't really hide though. She just kind of stands there and when you walk by she beats you up.
She's really bonded with Kai. She really doesn't have a whole lot to do with us anymore. Doesn't care to be petted, moves away if you come near her, beats up on the other animals. Well more than she use too. She'll come up and beg when she wants something. But other than that she's covering that big baby. It's really sweet that my bad rabbit has a buddy. It's even funnier when she gets irritated at him and hides from him. He gets SO upset and panics until I flush her out.


----------



## CharmmyBunny

i was reading this blog today and i couldnt stp laughing and giggling your buns are just the funniest things! 

my bf complains that charmmy can be a bit of a terror at times but he does love her dearly but he complains im sorry to say hes now thankful charmmy isnt shaya! but i think they are adorable and just great! i love the personalities!


----------



## MagPie

Yeah Harvey's very sweet to me and my older cat who is a big push over. But him and the fat cat are both pretty dominate with the rabbit being slightly moreso. I have seen Harvey ninja fly out of a corner at fatty's face, when fatty started to charge at Harvey haha. Stopped that idea. Oh and Harvey waited until the cat's back was turned to bite him in the butt haha.

I love the pictures of Shya and Kai snuggling.


----------



## kmaben

lol! Harvey is such a good rabbit. Poor fat kitty. Probably didn't even know what got him. Shya chases the young cat and she's mean about it too. Pinned ears, boxing him. Poor Seby just runs like hell whenever he sees her.

Omar and I went to the Oklahoma state fair today. I may never eat again, but it was great! Got to watch my first rabbit show. Caught the tail end of it as they were into the best of show. Little Dutch took it. Lots of French Lops. We've decided Franklin is a very good looking dude. Omar fell in love with this little chocolate mini Rex. We were watching it for quite a bit. It was the smartest in the bunch and kept trying to get out of it's pen. It kept getting picked up and was so good, but I knew better. Somehow it looked like another Shya rerun. The whole day we were at the fair we drifted off and on to this little rabbit. They wanted a whole 30 dollars for it. Everyone blames me for the large herd but Omar is just as much the problem as me. If I wasn't there to say no he would have brought it home.

We were laughing at all the food and thinking about all the things that Shya has eaten and lived through. So far the list is up to Zebra cakes, popcorn, moldy bread, the marshmallows out of lucky charms, last years live Christmas tree, Tabasco cheezits, peanut butter, milk, pizza crust, doughnuts, pop, assorted garbage, cat food, dog food, bird food, and I'm sure there's other things I've forgotten. It's either shortened her life or made it longer.

Could be why she's such a bad a**
Sugar rush


----------



## LakeCondo

I think you have your hands full with your 3, so it's just as well you stayed firm.


----------



## MagPie

Hmmmm two rabbits with Shya's attitude haha. Oh boy.


----------



## Hyatt101

i just read a good deal of this blog-- haha! Shya is the funniest rabbit! Definitely gonna have to watch this topic!


----------



## CosmosMomma

Oh my lord I just laughed so much I have a tummy ache. Thanks for that, Kaley!

I want smushy faced Franklin please. You can send him to me for Christmas!


----------



## kmaben

Franklin's my good one! He'll be the last one to go! For the most part. Having some litter box issues. Has some urine scalding going on. Vet trip on Monday for him and Shya. Shya's bad eye is runny. She's been hiding and kind of laying around. Not acting herself. I say that of course right after she chased the cat off. He was only across the room. I think I've grossly underestimated her bubble space. I'm pretty sure I'm paying off Doc Blacks education loan. Rabbits seem to be in every other week. Maybe I'm just a rabbit hypochondriac.





Every time I get the camera out he turns his back to me. Thought this was a pretty good picture for him.





hmmm left overs?





Perhaps something fresher





sitting way to close to the tv. 





He was just laying cute.









And lastly the gardener. Caliente! Who wouldnt want one?


----------



## MagPie

I swear Kai's tail is almost as big as Shya haha.


Is that Balto on TV?


----------



## CosmosMomma

Oh my goodness it is. Man that was my favorite movie growing up. I think I watched it so many times that my parents eventually hid my VHS tape.


----------



## MagPie

HAH! It is! I need to get that on dvd.


----------



## CosmosMomma

Emily I'm coming to your house and we're gonna have a girls and bunnies movie night and watch Balto.


----------



## MagPie

YAY! I'm up for that


----------



## kmaben

Balto it is. Hubby had never seen it. And apparently Franklin as well.


----------



## LakeCondo

Kai's tail plus ear = Shya.


----------



## kmaben

Pretty much. Why he loves her so much is beyond me. She's mean to him. And steals his food. Her eye has been bothering her so he's been real protective of her and overly motherly. All she wants to do is hide out.

Franklin and Kai just got into another argument. I scooped up Franklin and started in on the clean up and brushing. Kai came over like dude why you so mean? He just wants to be friends. Franklin just wants to kick his butt.

Why cant the French and the Germans get along?


----------



## MagPie

Aaaaaw Kai, what a love.

Merlin was like that with my mom's gray female cat she used to have. Her name was Noelle and boy could she be crazy haha. Well Merlin just adored her. And she just hated him haha. He was so cute with her. He'd talk to her and follow her around. Even defended her honor once haha.


----------



## LakeCondo

*kmaben wrote: *


> Why cant the French and the Germans get along?


There's a saying that I can't remember the details of, but it's something like:

Hell is where the English provide the food, the French run the trains & the Germans run the justice system.

Heaven is where the French provide the food, the Germans run the trains & the English run the justice system.


----------



## CosmosMomma

Orlena it's like this:

In Heaven:

The cooks are French,
The policemen are English,
The mechanics are German,
The lovers are Italian,
The bankers are Swiss.

In Hell:

The cooks are English,
The policemen are German,
The mechanics are French,
The lovers are Swiss,
The bankers are Italian.


----------



## kmaben

ohhhhhhhhhh my! I am finally back after 25 days in the field!! The house was almost clean. Kai and Shya ruined the carpet in the living room. Will have to shampoo that. Franklin was like OHMYGODMOMMYSHOME!!! He rushed out of his pen and couldn't wait for a rub down. Kai was like OHMYGODWHOISTHISPERSONTRYINGTOPETME!? Freaking brat. And Shya was of course herself and flicked me off. Nothing new there. Forget that I brought home mint and very expensive Belgian endive to bribe everyone with. Everyone but Franklin and the cats are moulting very horribly. Momma's home and will straighten everyone out. Not going to be happy. Omar was amazing at keeping up with everyone. Even though he played favorites with Franklin. *ahem* He sent me some pretty awesome pictures and once I figure out how to get them off my phone I will post them. Have to catch up with everyone!

How is honey?
Qtip?
And the new hippity hop Archie! I am so pleased for Agnes


----------



## LakeCondo

I was just wondering if you were on maneuvers, as you hadn;t posted for awhile.

My Honey is doing fine, ie nothing. Her starting using her dig & hide box as a litter box last month & my having to remove it was the last change. We'll be going back to the Chicago condo in a couple weeks, so she won't like that either. Plus she finally finished [I hope] a 6-wk-long shed.


----------



## Hyatt101

Lake Condo: What kind of rabbit is Honey? Just curious


----------



## LakeCondo

Honey is a lionhead, but only 1-gene, so she has a mane & a skirt, but the rest of her hair is short. She was a rescue, so I don't know 100%, but that seems right.


----------



## agnesthelion

Glad you are back after 25 days. Has to feel so good to be home! Loved your explanation of all the fur babies greeting you 

Uh oh, carpet ruined? Like chewed or pee and poop? That can't be fun to come home to! We are just getting done with a molt too. Bleh. Not fun!

Agnes and archie are doing good. How sweet of you to ask even as busy as you are still not completely bonded but things could not be going better. I can't believe I've gone through this whole process with not even the slightest fight or scuffle! I'm taking it slow still and excited for them to be bonded!


----------



## Hyatt101

LakeCondo: Aww, cute, I love lionheads!


----------



## qtipthebun

Q-tip says hello! She's super glad to be able to hear Kai stores again (methinks she has a little crush). She wanted to say that she almost got a husbun...but we're not sure yet if now is the right time. She's angry at me for not just going for it!


----------



## kmaben

Q-tip definitely seems like a leaper not a looker. Good thing for us slaves to keep them out of trouble. Sort of.

So Shya's eye. Again. For what ever reason the pupil is stuck in the constricted position. She has very little vision out of it and the regular vet is like how about this specialist in Oklahoma City. Which thankfully is only about an hour away from us. We're thinking an appointment in two weeks but I need to call the vet again and see if she can wait that long. She said it wasn't emergent but we shouldn't sit on it. The regular vet had no clue as to what could have caused it. I noticed she seemed a little insecure in her surroundings, hiding, and she's spending a lot of time next to Kai and following him around which isnt normal by any means. I was just explaining this to Omar and that she needed to go to the vet when the cat walked by and she boxed and growled at him. Omar was like "whats wrong with her again?" She is so bad. Worst case scenario she loses the eye. Best case scenario she just loses some vision in that eye. We shall see what the cards hold.


----------



## JBun

Sorry that Shya isn't doing well. I hope you're able to get here into the vet sooner.


----------



## LakeCondo

How's the eye doing?


----------



## kmaben

What the ophthalmologist found

DIAGNOSIS: Mature Cataract OD; Incipient Cataract OS; Penetrating Injury OU; Anterior Synechia OU; Uveitis OD
PROGNOSIS: Fair
PRESCRIPTION: Oxytetracycline OD q.8h., flurbiprofen OD q.12h.
DIAGNOSTIC PROCEDURES: Rebound tonometry 7 mmHg OU, fluorescein staining positive OD and negative OS
COMMENTS: Neuro-ophthalmic evaluation showed an absent menace response and dazzle reflex OD. Pupillary light reflexes were sluggish and incomplete OU. External examination shows mild blepharospasm OD. Multiple very superficial ulcerations are seen over the axial cornea OD. A penetrating wound is seen with significant vascularization favoring the 2 o'clock position of the paraxial cornea OD. Anterior synechia is noted in this area OD, as well as in an area to the ventrolateral 4-5 o'clock position OS. A 2/4 aqueous flare and cell is noted OD. A dyscoria is noted OD associated with anterior synechia. A fully mature cataract is noted OD with an incipient cataract OS. Fundic evaluation OS was within normal limits with a fundic evaluation not able to be evaluated due to mature cataract OD.
Shya presented for initial evaluation of a potential cat scratch injury with previous cat scratch injuries in her history. The injury to her right eye is severe, but has sealed and vascularized. The damage to the lens on that side has caused a cataract to form, as well as significant uveitis. We must treat her uveitis as well as her ulcerations on that side. We do not believe that there is a good possibility for vision in this eye due to the cataract that has formed. Our goal is to improve her overall comfort and maintain her globe. We will continue to monitor her and keep you advised.
RECHECK: 1 week
Please call our office if you have any further questions regarding this case.

The way the doctor explained it:
The cat did more than just scratch her eye which got better with antibiotics. He punctured it. Which of course antibiotics wouldn't fix. The iris separated and is stuck to the cornea to self fix the hole. It caused a cataract which is permanent. It's badly inflamed but I cant do anything with that until I fix the ulcers. Which are really bad. I need to see her back in one week. Cant remove the cataract because Rabbits are the only species who can regrow lens. Interesting.

What I heard:
Her eye is fuc*** and you're a shi*** pet owner

She's in Houston with my mom. The ophthalmologist was more than willing to cooperate with the one here in Oklahoma city. Oklahoma city couldnt see her for two weeks. To long. So she's living it large with my parents. My mom likes her. Dad adores her but cant stand the mess. However he did pick her up a toy at petsmart.

Mom also has old dog. My old vet clinic that I use to work for before the Army is going to run all her labs and remove her tumor and charge it for me

Franklin came back from being kenneled at the vets and he is very snuffly. The vet had heard a noise but wasn't sure if it was his nose or him grinding his teeth. She checked his teeth and didnt see anything wrong. It's his nose but no eye or nose discharge. Back he goes tomorrow.. 

I originally went home to visit my dad who is four weeks post quadruple bypass. At age 73 he has surpassed everything the doctors could have hoped for. He's up and moving, tinkering in the garage, and really crotchety at being cooped up in the house. We were all so worried about him and it's half my herd he's caring for now.

Bleh gonna start drinking early


----------



## LakeCondo

It sounds like Shya is in good hands.

I'm so glad your father is doing well. It's obviously been a stressful time.


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww you are not a crappy pet owner. Don't feel guilty. Sounds like she is well taken care of!! I hope your father continues to do well, that is great that he gets around like that at 73 after what he's been through. He sounds like a fighter


----------



## kmaben

Totally bummed. Back to missing my little bad rabbit. Also miss my old dog. She is the very definition of faithful. It's very quiet without them. I do not enjoy it.

Mom said both are doing great. She asked if shya could have a banana chip after applying her medication. 

"mom that's like 5 banana chips a day, no"

"but she's just so good. And she knows it's coming and doesn't fight or run away. sometimes I just hold her becacuse I think she's miserable and misses Kai"

"How about breaking up one chip into five pieces and going that route"

"that's a lot of work and they aren't that big"

"you'll make her fat or give her diabetes"

"Sounds like your problem not mine"

Pretty soon my three pound rabbit could be as big as Fraggles. And without Kai's support the printer may be next too


----------



## kmaben

So great. Franklin has URI or pasturella. Taking precautions in case it's pasturella. Separation, probiotics and he's on Baytril for now. It's only been like three days and it sounds like he's getting worse. Still eating, drinking, pooing, running around like a crazy bun. Probably call monday and see what the vet says. She thinks it may have been the stress of being kenneled. He gets lots of greens, timothy hay, orchard grass, oats for a treat, pellets. Cheese and wine what else can I do for him?


----------



## kmaben

Work and life have been very busy. Been stalking rabbitsonline and posting everywhere but here. My dad is doing better still. No more pain in his chest and his sleeping habits are back to semi normal. He is not enjoying retirement and is driving my mom insane. It makes me laugh. 

Shya had her appointment last Tuesday. Doc said the ulcers were clearing but her eye pressure went up from last visit. It's in the high ranges of normal. She goes in again this tuesday/wednesday and he will recheck her pressure. I use to work as an optometry tech and the price for checking her eye pressure kills me every time I think about. He said if it remains stable and the ulcers clear completely he can work to medicate the iris stuck to her lens and slow the cataract. If the pressure continues to rise he will have to remove the eye. I wish Shya was never in this position to begin with. If he has to remove the eye I'm pretty sure it wont slow her much. She had a hard time with the anesthesia from her spay but as you can see she bounced back to demon pretty quickly. I have no doubt she will do the same if it has to come to that. Fingers crossed it doesn't. She is doing just fine with my mom and gets a lot of attention. 

Franklins URI got worse but seems to be getting a little better on the Baytril. Vet here said it hasn't spread to his lungs and pushed his meds out another month. Still his same ol sweet self. I think he's done losing weight but I let him eat whatever whenever in the hopes he gains some of it back. He follows me around and knows that his food comes from the refrigerator. Franklin and Kai go ballistic if you get anywhere near it. They jump in it to paw around at their veggie containers if given the chance.

Old dog came through her surgery just fine. Bounced back as well as a 12 year old mutt can. She also gets an abundance of attention at my parents' house. Cant wait to get her back at Thanksgiving though. Possibly Shya as well if her eye pressure stays normal.

Love my babies and it will be difficult to leave this time. Atleast Omar will care for the house better this time. And we've been through it already so it will be a little easier this time.

So enough with this long post. On to pictures!






Somewhere in this picture is a rabbit.





In an odd predicament





No sudden movements. No sudden movements!!





You can see Kai's cataract in this one pretty well.

Kai just never stops. Franklin has fought with him so many times and he always comes back like nothing ever happened. Kai will lay by his pen if he's out. He just hopped in there and Franklin boxed him but then let him in. They really shouldn't be together as I don't need two rabbits with the snuffles but Franklin broke out of his pen this morning and Kai just knocked his whole thing down. Heaven help me


----------



## qtipthebun

Okay, I can't find the rabbit in the first picture. Help?

I love Kai's ears. I swear, if he turns up missing....it wasn't me!

Also, the cat on the back? Kitty looks so comfortable. All "I dare you to move."


----------



## kmaben

Found Franklin! He was stuck pretty tight. It was interesting getting him out....


Living with Large rabbits. It's not easy :sigh:

So Kai and Franklin have been out all day. They are certainly by no means friends but they have tolerated each other with out trying to kill each other. Franklin has even tolerated Kai in his food dish. Franklin has also tolerated Kai lying near him. It's only been like four months (it feels like we've had Franklin forever!) and we're making progress. However with two large and always hungry rabbits running amuck together it does pose a certain problem. Like trying to get in and out of the refrigerator. Oh yes. I definitely fell down and went boom. I also whacked my elbow on the fridge door. I also broke a bottle of my favorite wine found in only one place on Gods green earth. Just locked rabbits in their pens and is wondering what to make for dinner. If only Kai would fit in the crock pot.

WHY WONT THEY STAY IN THEIR PENS?!?!?!?!!ullhair:

That's it! They're going on Craigslist!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL oh those big buns are so difficult but I'm glad they are getting better and it hasn't hurt Kai's feelings. I think they will come along nicely Franklin has a shell but then he becomes a love bug maybe that will happen with Kai!


----------



## agnesthelion

Kaley your posts crack me up  crockpots and craigslist, breaking wine and hidden rabbits.
Thanks for the chuckles  

Oh and I hope Kai and Franklin learn to love each other some day.


----------



## kmaben

Just received the following e-mail form my Dad

Why do you keep referring to "my bad little rabbit"? She is an absolute sweetheart! Loves to cuddle and be petted... time you changed your attitude... dad
BWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :laugh:

Boy does she have them fooled!!

Franklin and Kai got into Scuffles last night. Three days of tolerance is apparently the max Franklin can handle right now. I tore down Kai's pen because I got tired of the crash, bang, smash or finding it all locked tight and him running loose. Franklins is still up so they can still be separated. Plus I dont know what I'm going to do with Shya when she comes back into the fold. She likes to irritate and speed bump Franklin to much. Plus I'm not sure if I'll have to rebond her with Kai. Kai will act like nothing has changed but dont know about Shya. Kai is very accepting and just wants to be friends with everyone. He chases the cats on occasion but the minute they turn on him he runs away. He doesn't mind the dogs and even tolerates Bailey tripping over him. Definitely a forgive and forget type of boy. I hope he keeps that attitude into adulthood. Shya and Franklin are so crusty. It's nice to have Kai's enthusiasm for life.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww that's so cute your dad loves your "bad bun"so much


----------



## JBun

Lol, maybe it's like it is with kids. They misbehave and try to get away with things with their own parents, but when they are with other people, they are on their best behavior


----------



## kmaben

I think that's true. Every time she's been at my parents' she's been good. She's also been separated from Kai so she may not feel the need to escape from him as much either. Who knows what she thinks. Shya also likes to sit with my dad and share his celery (and diet coke)

http://translate.google.com/transla...a=X&ei=kROkUPS9KMjsqwGww4HIBg&ved=0CG8Q7gEwCQ

This is the breeder I got Kai from. I was originally attracted to the yellows and it was an ad for yellows that prompted me to visit. The only rabbits he had left for sale were Kai and his sister. I had to pay a whole 40 euros for him! Omar asked if they ship. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kmaben

So Shi shi's visit to the ophthalmologist. Her eye pressure was 2. Regular rabbit eye pressure should be 10-20. Last visit was 17. Vet said he wanted to see her twice more in a four week period. If she continued in either extreme he was going to remove the eye. I'm already up to 400+ at the ophthalmologist. I dont even want to imagine what removing the eye is going to cost me. I talked with Omar though and he didn't think it was fair to just remove her eye. Glad he's so understanding. I keep waiting for him to just freak out on me and say enough is enough. Probably wont ever happen but I still wait. Kai's cataract in his right eye is pretty interesting as well. He's also starting one in the left eye. Vet said he should probably see the ophthalmologist as well. Um.....yeah sure just as soon as I deploy and can afford it!!!

So I babysat last night. Had a blast. Little Haylie is seven and a rabbit whisperer. Both of the boys followed her around ceaselessly all night. She told me today she cleared off her dresser so she could put a rabbit cage up there.





She wants Franklin so bad she cant hardly see straight. She was educating her mama on everything that rabbits eat. 





Hannah liked Sam but it's the bird she tried to make friends with all night long. She's trying to talk her mom into one. 





Friday after work. I'm only chopped liver when the girls come over apparently.





Franklin does have a happy face. But this isnt it. Kai was much to much into his bubble.


----------



## kmaben

Typical Tuesday night. I fall asleep at 8 o clock watching tv. It was a rough day.






Franklin has discovered getting on and off the couch





He laid with me for quite some time. He also peed on me. Omar finally woke me up and took care of the blanket. He's such a good rabbit and I'm glad we decided to take him. He's worth every minute and every penny.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## kmaben

Christmas Pictures! The start!!


----------



## kmaben

So Shya left sunday and I guess the boys had to reestablish their pecking order or something. Or maybe Franklin wasn't feeling to good and Kai was invading bubble space. They were out running about and they got into a scuffle. Omar and I break it up and I see a spot of blood. Franklin managed to splice a good half inch of Kai's left ear. The one he can't get up. Now Kai is usually pretty good about forgiving and forgetting. Not this time. All day long he kept his distance. Franklin came up to him once and Kai goosed him on his way. Monday everything is back to normal. Boys. Really?


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u

LOL my old rabbit called Dave used to chase my 3 year old weimeraner around....real bruser. ood luck


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, those pictures were cute!

Sorry the boys had a fight  (or whatever it was)

Kaley, I always wondered which of your three bunnies you liked the best? it must be a hard choice .


----------



## agnesthelion

kmaben wrote:


> Christmas Pictures! The start!!



Omg I love this!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LMAO at Franklins model pictures!!! He is so adorable!


----------



## kmaben

Franklin was so good at the photo shoot. Where ever we put him in whatever pose he just stayed there. I have a super cute one I'll send you Sarah once the pictures I ordered come in. If you're on the card swap list be prepared!!
Kai kept trying to hide and Shya went back to diva. I have a super cool ninja one of her with crazy ears on......It's actually pretty scary come to think of it.

Steve Franklin is my sweet, laid back guy too! My little black one is the one you have to watch!

Elise As far as favorites go it depends! It's like children you love them all but right now I'm really close with Franklin. Shya and I are old soul mates. Kai is in a really bratty phase right now. He went from favorite to bottom of the totem pole. Hopefully he'll grow out of it.


----------



## qtipthebun

The offer still stands...I'll take Kai off your hands!!  (Qtip made me say that!)


----------



## kmaben

should be paying bills, cleaning carpets, re-arranging the rabbit room, and packing, but I decided this was way better than all of the above. I did rearrange the tv as we bought a new entertainment stand for it. The cat tree got moved to right next to the computer desk. Sebastian is up there chasing lights refracted from the window. I keep expecting him to fall on top of me at any moment. This could get ugly

However! Over the long thanksgiving weekend I let the boys get use to being outside. It took Franklin two minutes to be comfortable and run out the back door every chance he got.






Kai took a bit more encouragement









About two days after this he was all over our small backyard checking out everything.





My moms little sissy dog.
I want in! I want in! I WANT IN!!
Franklin: I want out! I want out! I WANT OUT!

He has now turned into a monster that begs to be let out all the time. They're only allowed out when I have time to sit and watch them. I'm afraid some hawk or stray cat will come along.





A Very Maben Thanksgiving




I was worried about having to rebond Kai and Shya. My parents brought her and my old dog up for the holiday. Nothing to worry about obviously. Kai went nutso. Started grooming her and following her around everywhere.

Franklin is the sweetest rabbit alive. NOT!




That's a good half inch in Kai's left ear. This happened the day after Shya left. They scuffled a lot and had to be separated. All is back to normal now. Guess they had to reestablish a pecking order. Did not see that coming.





Kai was not very forgiving that day. First time I've ever seen ugly ears and an ugly face on him. It only lasted the one day though.





Something came in the mail today!! What could it be?!

I know I know!




Mini Kai!! Excellent job and the proceeds went to a bun in need. Winners all around!

Also got a Christmas card in the mail. It is now hanging up nicely awaiting all it's other friends. 
Great photo of Archie and Agnes!! If you didn't sign up you should next year!


Well onwards to my 8 page to do list. Yikes. What would I do without you Redbull.

*mispelled Agnes. Not Angus. Been watching to much Brave


----------



## Hyatt101

How is Shya doing?
Cute Kai toy!!


----------



## kmaben

So Shya's eye is going to have to be pulled. The opthamologist wants 1600 dollars to do it. I figured with them being specialty docs they would be overpriced but I didn't think it would be quite so outrageous. I found one clinic that will do it for about 600-700. Still shopping around. She is very mellow at my parents' house and chooses not to run around. She's quite happy sitting in her pen or on top of her crate. When she was here she did some running around with Kai. I think it will taker her awhile but she'll bounce back pretty well with the help of Kai. Who is tearing up a role of paper-towels as I type this.

EXCITING! Through a rabbit fancier in the UK I am now facebook friends with several Kai breeders in the serbian part of the world! Consensus is Kai is one good looking dude! He is on the small side but they're suppose to be a meat pen rabbit. I dont need a fat pet as I dont plan on eating him. 

On with the cute photos!




It is just SO exhausting ruining moms carpet. Franklin with a messy bum. Reworking the litter training on him.





Big sleeping baby.


----------



## agnesthelion

I love a bun who pulls of a good dead bunny flop  too cute!


----------



## JBun

That's so sweet! You'd almost think they were best buddies.

I bet Kai's happy he's a pet. He may be staying skinny on purpose, just so you're not tempted by a nice plump rabbit :biggrin:

So sorry you and Shya have to go through this. I hope you're able to find a good vet that will do the surgery for a reasonable price.


----------



## kmaben

Kai should be on his best behavior in order to not get eaten. He insists on being a brat. I did something that spooked him today. He's been avoiding me all day. May have to send him off to Q-tips for some rehab then forget about him. 
No I really do love my big baby.

Today was a crazy hyper day. That could be why they've been avoiding me. Had to get up super early and put my uniform on. Should be illegal on Saturdays. Then I'm driving on post and I see them giving away free christmas trees. Like you walk up pick out your tree and leave free. We leave next Monday for Houston for two weeks. Didn't want to mess with a tree but it was freeeeeee! Really put us in the christmas mood. The rabbits seem to think it is the most tastiest of treats. A few grid panels and wah-la insta barrier, tree is grateful.

My Christmas present to myself came in today.





Needless to say I've been running around the house humming the Army Strong Song, clearing rooms, and combat rolling.
Again this could be why the boys are keeping their distance.





Also worked on this. Another excellent use for NIC grids!! I now have two gerbils as well. They are the most engaging of creatures and hysterical to watch.





This is taurus. Which comes out more like Torres. She looks a little grumpy because I woke her up to take this picture. She is very feisty and pretty much fearless. She is a tiny little slip of a thing. Sebastian jumped in the tank (we didn't think he could) and she did not run or hide. She jumped at his face. I mean feet flying, eyes crazy, at his face. Remind you of a certain other prey creature?





This is Needer. He's not too bright and wired on something. He irritates Taurus something frightful. She squeaks at him and pushes him around. He just kind of bulldozes through life. Reminds me of a certain giant baby. Typical guy :raspberry:


----------



## kmaben

I think there's some new emoticons. The little puking one and I swear there's one that's flicking people off. I like this one too :thud:
It's how I feel most days with the rabbits.

Let the dogs out this morning. Turned my back for three seconds and Franklin bolted outside. Because he's sick and it's getting cold he can't go out without a jacket on. These are his cool fleece threads.











Kai figured out that if he pushed on the panels he can eat the tree through the grids. So I had to add a few more and now have this huge pen around the tree.





And because you are indeed on my blog and I never find it old! Snuggling!




Franklin was grooming Kai's ears. It was hysterical because he would paw them _both_ down and clean them. They're great friends until Kai irritates Franklin. And he does irritate him. Very unfrench like Franklin prefers to scuffle when a more subtle way could probably be found.

This little butt is Lilly. She's my best friend from high schools kid and my mom babysits for her. She is actually terrified of rabbits thanks to Kai. Her mom is too lol.
But with Shya feeling so subdued Lilly enjoys feeding her. By hand. Every little piece. My mom finally conned her into taking these pictures.





I laughed so hysterically I choked.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hope that jacket will keep him warm!


----------



## Anaira

Is either of your gerbils desexed? They are cute!

And is that Shya, tamed??


----------



## kmaben

I think that's about as tame as shi shi can get. She's like a different rabbit. I dont know if that will change with her surgery and being reunited with Kai but it is nice to see this "gentler" side of her.

Franklins jacket was like a 4.99 special at wal-mart. Score!

The gerbils aren't desexed. Turns out I have a male and female. Kinda dont know what to do now. The male Needer came from a pet store. They'll take him back but I'm kind of attached to the little window licker. I really dont want babies. I've read that some vets will neuter gerbils. Crazy I know but the alternative was two more gerbils and a new set up. Hubby actually told me no but said I could look into getting him neutered. Weird and a bit over the crazy line in my opinion but whatever.


----------



## Anaira

No, totally not crazy at all! I don't know gerbils in the least, as we don't have them here, but I neuter rats, and even spey them; I have a neutered male and a speyed female right now, and I'm saving for the half-wild's speys. You do need a vet who knows what they are doing though; same with rabbits. 

I know with rats if a pair have been living together, the changes are high she's pregnant as they go into heat every four days, and the longer they live together, the stronger that chance gets; I don't know about gerbils though. I'd separate them as soon as you can source another cage. Did the pet shop sell him as a girl? If so you could probably demand they lend you a cage, lol. I bet they also said they'd take on any babies, too.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## kmaben

Franklin really snuffely. Not feeling so hot today. Big Fight with Kai as well. I'm going to leave Kai at my moms. He really misses his bad rabbit and he gets so confused when Franklin is snuggely then fights with him. Franklin has an appointment tomorrow at three with the vet anyways. See what she says. So far it's just been all URI and hasn't moved into his lungs. Still on Baytril. May ask for something stronger. This poor guy. What am I suppose to do?


----------



## kmaben

Vet said it's still URI. Not in lungs. He's just going to have good days and bad days. Probably aren't going to be able to make it go away just control it. He'll finish out his meds this month, see where he's at, and perhaps try something different next month. Thursday of course Franklin wasnt feeling well and kept going after Kai. I guess Kai has had enough because now he keeps picking on Franklin. We're back to being separate but equal. We are fixing to drive the seven hours to houston tonight. They were going in one large crate together but now that dream is shot. I have no idea how I am going to cram everyone, plus christmas presents, plus a cooler with the ham I got from work, and ourselves into my teeny two door ford explorer. I still have no idea what to do with the gerbils. There is no way their tank will fit with everything else. Needer my male is seperated from Torres my female. He was humping her the other day and I so do NOT want baby gerbils. However the vet said she would neuter Needer for like 40-50 bucks. One problem solved when we get back. We're leaving Kai with my mom and Shya. Second problem solved so Franklin can be an only child for a bit.

I think I need to post myself in the "Rescue Me" section.


----------



## kmaben

So we were able to cram everyone into the car and made it to Houston ok. We've been here about a week and Franklin is lovin it. He roams the backyard he hangs out and watches tv on the couch with my dad. I take lots of naps with him. Everyone feeds him. Kai is happy in Shyas tiny little pen lovin him some bad rabbit. Shya is pretty neat and gets so irritated at Kai. She just hops on top of her crate and ignores him. Kai can easily get out of his pen but he prefers to sit with shi shi. Franklin and Kai are still fighting and can not be out together. Franklin is pretty hit or miss with his litter box but has been doing better. Kai uses his 100% of the time. Same with Shya. I have tons of pictures but I cant figure out how to shrink them on here. I have a hysterical video of my bird chasing my moms little three pound rat dog. Lilly who was previously afraid of rabbits I caught picking up franklin and trying to stick him in the pen with Kai and Shya. Should have snapped a picture but Franklin was in need of rescuing. The circus continues


----------



## kmaben

So we managed to get everything into our little Ford explorer




Kai is on the right. Franklin is on the left somewhere





What?





Looking so sweet under the tree





Which end is up?

Waiting on Christmas Dinner. Sam got a huge bone. I thought he'd never eat again. Not the case.









He likes to think he's a grumpy old man. I know better. So does Franklin





If you dont move the hell over....

And because my Daddy can build ANYTHING! And I'm daddies little girl. It wasn't hard to talk him into one of these...or three for my crew. Being an engineer it's gone through three improvements. I thought it was perfect the first go round. Shya agrees.






Franklin has taken over as daddies new favorite. Now that Shya has Kai she hasn't paid as much attention to anyone else. Daddy got kind of hurt. Franklin was happy to oblige. Tune in next time for more soap opera.


----------



## JBun

I just love hearing about your rabbits. They are all so full of character! Franklin looks really content snuggling with your dad  And how the heck did Shya get in there?


----------



## Anaira

I admire your car-packing abilities! 

Shya seems happy to have her man back; how does she feel about Franklin? 
Does your dad believe your stories about your bad little rabbit yet?


----------



## kmaben

With Kai back in the picture Shya was much more active. She punched a cat and went after me for messing with her blanket. Daddy of course defended her as she can do no wrong. I think it's simply a losing battle with him. As long as someone understands her evil the world will be safe. Shya pretty much ignores Franklin. With her bad eye she no longer feels the need to speed bump him. Franklin and Kai have been in terrible fights since we got home. Separated for now but it seems like Franklin has one hell of a vendetta. I went to break up a fight two days ago and received a nasty bite wound from Franklin. Puckered, swollen and hurts like hell.

Franklin however is just fine. I dont know if his antibiotics are finally working or if is was the change in environment and weather. Not one sneeze, not one snuffely sound, not nothing from him. He's also slowly but surely gaining his weight back. Now if I could just get him to use a litter box and keep his butt clean. But hey one thing at a time!

Shya's eye removal is scheduled tentatively for the 22nd. She is so sick of 
being carted off to the vets and gets so stressed out. It never use to bother her but she gets poked and prodded so much she runs the minute she sees her crate. Kai has been such a help even though he probably spends more time irritatin her than anything. He's bonded to her but she merely tolerates him. I plan on keeping her crated the first three days after her surgery. Hopefully he can tolerate looking at her but not laying down with her. He's bouncing around as I speak. Just bonked his head on my chair. Good thing he's so thick headed. He's always nose bonking me and climbing on me. I loves them all. What would I do without them? 
Probably quit drinking that's what. onder:

Lastly my Rabbit Shelf I have been begging my daddy for, for weeks! I got it for Christmas!






I need more rabbit stuff to put on it! I want to get a Shya and Franklin Minion. Also Wendall as our turn should be coming up here soon-ish!

So much to do and so little time


----------



## kmaben

Some Kai! Poor guy. I kind of feel like he's been the middle child lately. He chewed through a phone cord on sunday. He only seems to get phone cords, nothing else. Since this is only his third it's a little hard to get miffed at him. He'll be a year old in one month. He's not a little baby anymore! 

Dead Bunny!!!




There may have been some minor squealing at work. Causing minor discomfort and some disbelief of my reputation.





But seriously who can resist that widdle baby!
(after looking at this picture I have since vacuumed behind the couch)





Not me!!





This is Shya's new happy place. Dunno why as she's previously ignored it. Silly bad rabbit


----------



## Anaira

Naww I love the look on this face in the second to last one! 

Don't question the will of the bad bunny. Just go with it.


----------



## JBun

'Widdle baby'? Are you kidding me, he's HUGE!!! LOVE those ears, he's such a cutie


----------



## qtipthebun

Oh good. Pictures! I needed my Kai fix. What a giant baby! I just adore him! And you know I have a soft spot for bad rabbits...Shya looks so pleased with herself in that last picture.


----------



## kmaben

Hi Lisa! Nope we are back in Oklahoma. Just went home for the holidays. I am fixin to deploy so the hubster and crew will be moving in with my parents to save some money. It'll be interesting to say the least. My daddy is building a large pen in the middle of his garage for the hippity hops. It's insulated in there and has an AC unit so they'll be fine. They can free roam for a couple of hours a day in the house if Omar keeps an eye on em. Plus my dad is always out in his garage hiding from my mom so they'll get a lot of attention. It's not ideal since they wont get the loving I give them but it'll do.

Shya's eye comes out tuesday. I feel pretty sick about it but so many other rabbits have gone through the same or had multiple surgeries and been just fine. I've never worried about any of the other animals surgery so now I'm over paranoid about hers. I really love our vet though. She'll do everything she can for her. Shya just runs like hell whenever she see's one of us. We are always sticking something in her eye. Now we're down to having to chase her. She wont come up to you for food as we use to trick her that way. We try to randomly pet her or give her treats but she wont have any of it.
She does this thing where she grooms Kai's ears but she's practically inside his ear when she does it! He's 11 months old now and when he gets spooked he still hides behind her. Or he'll tuck his face under her like he's an ostrich hiding from the world. I dont know why she puts up with him but she does.

Their pen is now touching Franklins and there's been no fighting between the bars. If Shya and Kai are out they'll lay by his pen. He gets a little upset then settles. They were out in the rabbit room and Franklin was with us in the living room. I went in there real quick for something and Franklin snuck in. He was maybe three feet from Kai. He stopped and stared for a loooong time but didn't feel the need to charge at him. Making progress! I just want them to all be out at the same time and not fight. I dont care if they bond but all out is the goal. We shall see!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh wow. I hadn't realized you were being deployed. Where to? I hope you are safe and THANKS for your service to this great country! 

Sounds like the setup in the air conditioned garage will work out great! It seems like your dad has really taken a liking to the buns. How sweet.

Oh shyas eye has to come out huh. Oh no  well, I'm sure it will be harder on you than her. Animals don't care as much about a bodily loss like humans do. She will probably just be relieved the darn thing is gone since it caused her so much grief. Please let us know how she does!!!!

Yay for franklin and Kai not fighting. Baby steps but every little good thing like this is progress.


----------



## kmaben

Shi Shi's surgery is tomorrow. I feel like pulling my hair out. Especially since she was just runnig around last night like her normal bad self. This should be the right decision.


----------



## BinkyBunny

That rabbit is many things, but a 'widdle baby' is NOT one of them  Cute rabbit!


----------



## LakeCondo

Based on everything you know, it IS the right decision.


----------



## agnesthelion

Yes don't second guess yourself now Kaley, it's the right decision! She'll do fine


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, just finished all of this and I have so enjoyed reading about your three buns and the rest of the animals, you have got a lot to look after. 

I was really upset by the loss of Teddy, never saw it coming but love Kai and those ginormous ears, can´t believe how big they are. Shya is such a gorgeous little girl and although it´s a real shame about her eye, she´ll come through this, it had me thinking of Marge McBunnington who only had one eye as well. Ánimals adapt to these things much better than we do and she´ll find a way to live with it as normally as she can. 

You´ve given me around an hour and a half of laughter and tears and I´m so glad I´ve discovered your gang. Will keep up with them now. I love Franklin as well, he´s such a big cutie, love the pic of him keeping your dad warm. 

Look forward to an update of Shya and how she´s coping.


----------



## kmaben

I am such a fricktard. Her surgery is Wednesday. I just called to make sure we were still on the books for tomorrow. Poor Amy. (The receptionist)
Thankfully she's use to me and sees us only every other week. Thought I was going to start crying.
*sigh*
Thank you all for the kind words though. I guess I'm just in such a rush to get it done and over with. It is fraying my last nerve. 

On a light note. Kai my big ol baby let himself out super early this morning. I heard a ruckus and came investigating. There he was with my phone charger. Again. Except he had ripped it out of the wall and was munching on the middle of it. My cell phone was hanging off of it. I had to sit and laugh before I rescued it. It's the only cord he goes after and I wasn't thinking and left it out last night. One day I'll get a picture.


----------



## Anaira

What day/time is it back in the past? I have no idea when her surgery actually is, haha.


----------



## kmaben

If it's back in the past it would be monday. But for the future it's set for Wednesday. So I drop her off tomorrow morning and pick her up hopefully that afternoon. The doc may want to keep her depending on how she wakes up.
This wouldn't be as confusing if we had a TARDIS


----------



## agnesthelion

Fricktard. I'm still laughing at that

But anyway, that sucks! When you think you are one day closer to this beingover and it isn't.

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Anaira

I meant what time is it where you are?  'cos it's already Wednesday here, but I know you are behind(in the past); so I have no idea when it is relative to my time.

But, I'm going to guess Thursday sometime, my time!


----------



## kmaben

I have no idea what you said Ariana but I think you're getting at you are 19 hours ahead of us. If you flew the long way around the earth.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Sending early good luck wishes and nose bonks for Shya!


----------



## kmaben

So far so good. I checked on her at lunch time and she was very dopey from anesthesia. I walked in and she had her mad ears on. I knew she was going to be ok. They'll call when I can bring her home. She looked so pitiful. SO glad that's over. I think in the next couple of weeks she'll really perk up into her old self. She wont be in constant pain anymore. Can't wait to get my little bad rabbit home!!! Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I was very nervous about this one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So happy to hear she´s come through OK. She is a tough bun so I´m sure she´ll be OK. Lots of nose rubs and hugs from my boys.


----------



## Tam O Ham

so glad to hear. We were praying for you over here. Mad ears sounds like a good sign from a bad little bunny. Can't wait to read about the recovery.


----------



## agnesthelion

So glad it's over! I agree the mad ears sound positive


----------



## LakeCondo

mad=recovering


----------



## kmaben

Got her home and she is just fine. The pain killer the doctor gave her lasts for 24 hours. We go in tomorrow morning for another one. She's eating, drinking, and pooping. I figured we would have a battle and was prepared for it. Didnt think I would get off this easy. When she got spayed she went 12 hours of neither and a lot of moping. come on! I have her chilling in a dog crate and she's already trying to break out of it. This was the docs first rabbit eye removal. She said it was fairly easy. She just worried about the anesthesia part. Her incision is super ugly though!! She has these bright orange stitches that are pretty crazy looking. I'll snap a photo of it tomorrow if she continues to feel better. 

Is it bad that I really want to buy her a pirate patch?


----------



## LakeCondo

I've been thinking about a pirate patch too, but you know she wouldn't keep it it on 2 seconds. You'll get used to how it looks.


----------



## qtipthebun

I'm glad she's bouncing back. She's one resilient little creature...
If you get her a patch, she totally needs a matching hat...


----------



## JBun

Good to hear Shya is recovering well! If you do an eye patch, we have to have pictures!!!


----------



## kmaben

So we are two days post op. She was getting restless and slightly miffed at her capture and confinement. So I let her out for some roaming. Big mistake as I'll never catch her to lock her back up. She is currently set up in an extra large dog crate. She does not like it. I let her out by herself as I dont want Kai stepping on her or chewing on stitches. I have no idea if he will but better safe than sorry. She keeps trying to get back into her enclosure with Kai. And she apparently has a vendetta against Sebastian who put her in this predicament. She caught a whiff of him and was on him like white on rice. There was some growling.....on her part. Poor cat was like what is going on?! Someone save meeeeee!! Stitches come out in six more days. We only have to make it six more days Shya. Please be good?


Here is a semi ok picture of her eye. It looks a lot worse than it really is. Plus I have to "sneak" up on her which is very difficult. You'd think with only one eye and that eye working at about 75 percent she'd mellow some.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad to hear she´s recovering well and still of some of her spunk...she´s a tough girl and she´ll pull through this. It doesn´t look that bad, just a bit strange with no eye but it´s amazing how quickly they adapt and how quickly you´ll get used to her being like that. I think you made a brave choice and I´m sure she´ll live a long and a very happy life in a wonderful loving home, she certainly is a lucky girl. 

I think it´s so funny and so her that she´s got it in for the cat. I think he´d better watch his back lol


----------



## kmaben

Omar's really upset that it happened in the first place. He's talking about getting Seby declawed. He's almost four now and I'm a little iffy. Omar's usually pretty mellow but when he states an opinion he really means it. Not sure how to defuse the situation with him. Shya just might do it for me. She still runs from us which is semi-normal, but she's starting to come around to her self before she suffered her injury.


----------



## kmaben

Oh my God!!!! There's a laudree's in Dubai!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## MagPie

Hmmm maybe you can get kitty those claw caps instead of declawing....

Anyway glad Shya is feeling well enough to attack kitty haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww bless her heart with her eye stitches!! Sounds like she at least has some of her fire back if she's going after the cat! I hope the next 6 days, well 5 days now, go fast!


----------



## kmaben

My mechanic changing the brake pads on the truck. I am so turned on right now.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hawt. I mean, I love it when *my* mechanic works on cars too


----------



## qtipthebun

Lucky. *My* mechanic goes "you know how to do all this stuff on your own truck. Why would I do it for you?" *Rolls eyes*


----------



## kmaben

Shya had her stitches out today. YAY! 
Hello my name is Kaley and I have been vet free for five hours. 
As we were coming home from the vets this hawk flew over the hood of my car caring a rabbit in it's claws. Terrible, I know but I could not stop laughing. The irony of it! 

Need to take some pictures. Also going to have new Easter pictures done of everyone since I probably wont be here to celebrate Easter, My favorite holiday! Have some cute ideas. Looking for a pirate patch for Shya. Thought it would be cute pictures with her and the bird. We shall see since they're only mortal enemies.


----------



## LakeCondo

I haven't seen where you posted where you were going or for how long. Let us know, if you can.


----------



## kmaben

United Arab Emirates. Hoping for a cakewalk but planned for the worst. Wont be nearly as bad as deployment to Iraq


----------



## JBun

That's great that things are going well with Shya. Can't wait to see pictures of the Dread Pirate Shya


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to see that she´s recovering so well. Yes, that would be a great pic with the bird as well....aye aye me lovelies haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Glad the stitches are out! Oh my goodness, rabbit in the hawks mouth, glad you could see the humor....I probably would have felt sad. I swear, ever since I saw this video where a kids hamster got swooped up right in front of him by a hawk or eagle I'm scarred and now birds carrying prey freaks me out!

Love the Easter picture idea. Make sure you show is. Will we get to hear from you at all while your deployed? Sorry, I don't know the "rules" when it comes to that. 

Again, so glad Shya handled the surgery well and is recovering so good!


----------



## Chrisdoc

The UAE, my brother lives there in Dubai, have never been so can´t comment although I´m never sure as it´s so male orientated. 

I think I´d have been freaked out as well by the bird carrying the rabbit...poor little thing but that´s nature for you.


----------



## kmaben

What?






Seriously? Seriously?! Up for adoption one big eared rabbit.

Where we're going the internet is sketchy. I should be able to log on and take a look but it'll be limited. It'll be up to Omar to post pictures and funnies. He may if I beg him as a way to keep up on the hippity hops.

Hello My name is Kaley and I have been vet free for two days!


----------



## qtipthebun

One big eared rabbit adopted. Q-tip will keep him in line.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh darn, Q got him already. Monty would fight you for him, but she has owies on her tummy. It would be a trip having another giant, giant-eared brown bunny here  I did just order the metal sign from SmallPetSelect.com that says "Beware of Bunny"


----------



## kmaben

And who is behind door number one?
Place your guesses now!


----------



## whitelop

So when my kid isn't here I use different time measurement increments. So to read all the way through your blog was 2.2 glasses of wine. lmao. SO WORTH IT! My knee if totally locked up from sitting cross legged while reading, but I loved every moment of reading. 

Shya sounds like quite the character, what a lovely little bad bunny you have! 
And Kai, those ears. What a huge baby! I love him to bits. I also love Franklin, he has a great color. 

There are so many things that I could comment on, but the wine has made me foggy. And I just read a lot of bright screen and looked at too much cuteness in the pictures. haha. 

OH! Okay, one thing I definitely wanted to say something about is, the first Christmas picture of Franklin, with him in Santa's boot. I laughed out loud and laughed a lot after seeing it. Then I had to scroll back up to look again and have another laugh! lmao. 

And you're hilarious and so much of this made me laugh! I'm so glad I read all the way through your blog and I can't believe I didn't start earlier. 



kmaben said:


> Shya had her stitches out today. YAY!
> Hello my name is Kaley and I have been vet free for five hours.
> As we were coming home from the vets this hawk flew over the hood of my car caring a rabbit in it's claws. Terrible, I know but I could not stop laughing. The irony of it!


This made me laugh so hard! I almost blew the last of my wine out of my nose! I have no idea why it made me laugh, does that make me sick? haha. I've seen it on countless times with the hawks that live near me. Luckily my cats are big enough that they won't get taken. And even if a hawk did go near a cat, my rooster would attack it in mid air. He doesn't fly well, but when he flies...he flies angry. 
I'm so done now. My brain hurts.


----------



## kmaben

Missy I had to order one too! Gonna put it by the no pooping dog. 
Yard protected.

Morgan you are hysterical. I feel like such a lush. I would have been through half the bottle by now. No not sick. Normlly I feel bad but understand it's the circle of life. Just thought the timing was to perfect and the fact that I had a rabbit in the car was to ironic. It was a sign for something just not sure what yet. 

We want to get a wife for Franklin and Omar wants a rex or a dutch. They had the cutest little tudey dutch and I wanted her so bad. She groomed franklin right away and was all over him. He growled and boxed her. I may mail her up and send her to Elvira for company. A bun that cute and personable doesn't deserve to sit behind bars. Franklin will probably just be our grumpy single man.


----------



## whitelop

I probably would have had more to drink, if i wasn't being such a lazy cow and had actually gotten up to refill my glass. Next time I'll bring the bottle with me so i don't have to walk the 12 feet to my kitchen. LOL 
Ellie is my first go round with a dutch, but she is proving to be one smart cookie. Get a dutch! Haha


----------



## Anaira

I have a tile I made in pottery a few years ago, saying Vicious Rabbit Grazing, with a picture of Reuben printed on it. Bet it beats this ebay thing hollow.  

Get her! Franklin will like her in the end. Didn't take Reuben long to like Nermal, despite attacking her at first.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, we´ll forgive you as it is a long blog. I did the same thing a few weeks ago from start to finish. Well, you can hardly join in at the end without knowing the whole story. I am still amazed by Shya and what a gutsy little girl she is, she doing amazing. I´ve done this since I started on here, reading other people´s blogs from start to finish and I´m slowly getting through them all. I haven´t been doing it with wine but that is such a good idea lol. I love dutchies, Ellie is the female smart and Houdini is the male equivalent. I´d hate to think what these two would get up to if we ever got them together...I swear I can sometimes hear his brain working things out before he does them. And, I know he knows when he´s doing wrong cos he looks at me with such a face and then runs off.


----------



## whitelop

Haha Chris, Houdini is a riot! 

Kaley, since you're in the military, I feel like I can ask you this question...WTF is a klick? Every time I watch any military movie, they use klick instead of mile or km. It makes me nuts because its really hard to find out what a klick really is. Isn't it like 1 km? Or like...6.something miles? Why can't they say km? And is that real, like do real military personnel really use the term klick or is that just for the movies? I've always wondered what it meant and I have kind of sorted it out, but I don't know if I got it right. haha. And yes, I'm a crazy person. I focus on things like klicks.


----------



## LakeCondo

It's km. it's just saying klicks is faster.


----------



## kmaben

and yes klicks is something the military uses. Say it all the time. It's even funnier when I call my mom or when I visit and she uses military lingo. It really throws me off. She's also learned some interesting swearing too. She's 63 and makes grown men blush.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Thanks for clearing that up for me! 

I worked at an outdoor produce stand one summer when I was 18, I thought that I knew all the cuss words ever. Boy, was I wrong! My boss who was a few years older than me, said some stuff that was like ... out of this world. She created her own words. It was fantastic. I loved it! haha. Its amazing the things that come out of peoples mouths when its hundreds of degrees outside and when you're totally exhausted. lmao. My grandma also says some really serious stuff too. Also my mom. haha


----------



## kmaben

Ugh that little dutch is still on my mind. We visited her today and she chinned both omar and I and licked both of us. She let me pick her up. While she wasn't happy about it she did investigate my face and jacket. She let me manipulate her feet and was really just as personable as any of my three. She liked Franklin but he was Mr. Grumpy butt. I dont want to get her if I can't bond her to Franklin. It's so difficult. I'm fixin to leave in a couple of months as well. But what if she goes to a bad home? But you can't save them all. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Anaira

Take her on trial? Most rescues let you do that.


----------



## whitelop

What is Franklin acting like when hes around her? Is he being aggressive or just ignoring her? 
I think I would go get her. haha. But thats just me.


----------



## kmaben

It wasn't that bad. He only boxed and growled at her. Than ignored her. :vacuum: ( I vacuum out frustrations. The dogs are in hiding)


----------



## Anaira

Reuben tried ripping fur out, before chasing her all over the place. I think it was three days before I un-set up Nermal's cage and she was free-ranging with him. Go on, ring up and ask about a trial. She's evidently a good match for you and Omar....

Thought of a name, yet?


----------



## kmaben

Cara or Gia.


----------



## Hyatt101

I like Cara; that's cute!


----------



## kmaben

We went dating again today. I was concerned about him wanting to fight with the little dutchie we had liked. Turns out she was adopted out yesterday. (yay for her!). If he didn't like anyone we where going to put the idea of a girlfriend to rest for a bit. Franklin however had other plans. He picked out a terrified 3 month old himi marked Californian baby for some reason. He fought with one and ignored another. *sigh* Californians get dewlaps. But if there is a rabbit out there for him we'll see if she's it. Thankfully they will take her back if it doesn't work out between them. She's settling now in the bird room getting some peace and quiet. 

I'm thinking Gwen


----------



## qtipthebun

Oh my god. You know how I am about Californians. Need to see a picture!!!


----------



## kmaben

One quick picture. She's stretched out on her fleece blankie now. 
I really hope she works out.


----------



## whitelop

She is so cute! Congrats on your new baby and Franklin's new bunwife!


----------



## woahlookitsme

AWE YAY!! So CUTE!! I talked to franklins breeder the other day  She was asking if he was able to come to any shows in the future (I havent had the heart to tell her he was chopped and is the sweetest pet bunny ever). She told me that at the ARBA convention his full sister got 3rd in her class!! That is awesome I just thought I would let you know 

Im glad franklin finally gets along with another bun girl. How does he act with her? Any laying by each other?


----------



## Anaira

Aww and yay for Cara having a home! (yes, I named her for you ^_^ ) But yay for Franklin finding his soulmate! 

You will fall in love with dewlaps; promise. She's lovely, hope she settles in quickly!


----------



## kmaben

You are so silly Ariana. When we went dating he did lay next to her and tucked his head to her to get groomed. Probably because she was scared she tucked her whole head under him. (like Kai does with Shya when he gets uncomfortable) Again he just let her. She did sniff him and settle next to him the longer they were together. I settled her in the bird room for now to make sure she does all her rabbit business before moving her cage next to Franklins. She lays stretched out on her blanket you just can't move to quickly. That glazed over scared look is going away also. The spark of intelligence is coming in. Hope we get the chance to find her personality.


----------



## JBun

It's just too funny that Kai is this huge rabbit, and he'll hide his head under little Shya if he's nervous. It's obvious who the brave one is 

That's great that you found a friend for Franklin! I hope the whole bonding thing goes smoothly. It might help with her nervousness, to put her cage next to Franklins as soon as possible. When I first brought home one of my rabbits, he wasn't used to people or being handled, so he was very scared. He ended up getting GI stasis because of the stress of being in a new home. Thinking back now, I probably should have put his cage right next to my other rabbit that he gets along with, right from the start. If I had, I don't think he would have been so scared, or ended up getting stasis.


----------



## kmaben

Good advice. I put her crate near franklins pen so she could see him. We're going to try a little mini bonding session in the bathroom tonight. When I checked on her this morning it was a poop explosion like she had been holding it in. It was so easy with Kai and Shya as Kai is very accepting of new animals. It was just letting shya get use to the idea of a new rabbit.

I'll try to get a picture of Kai going Ostrich on Shya. His head and ears are twice her size and she gets highly irritated when he does it. Not to mention he lifts her off the ground.


----------



## JBun

kmaben said:


> I'll try to get a picture of Kai going Ostrich on Shya. His head and ears are twice her size and she gets highly irritated when he does it. Not to mention he lifts her off the ground.


 
Lol, makes me laugh even trying to picture it! Bad little Shya with big 'baby' Kai trying to shove his giant head under her somehow :laugh:


----------



## Chrisdoc

The new bunny is gorgeous, I do so hope her and franklin hit it off. Imagine Kai taking comfort from Shya, the big softy and her even letting him, I laughed thinking about it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow I missed so much! Congrats on your new gal she is a real beauty and I do think Gwen suits her  
But wait, 3 months....is she spayed? I hope so! Having to seperate them later to get her spayed can be a pain......
How exciting I'm sure a sucker for a bond. I will be watching for updates! Good luck!


----------



## kmaben

Come on Lisa you know I enjoy doing things the hard way! She is not spayed. I thought that might have been the reason why he showed so much tolerance but the other rabbit he got into a fight with was a doe. He's so dang mean towards other rabbits. 
However, we just tried a little mini session in the bathroom (neutral territory) 
Gwen is like I know you! First thing Franklin does is bite her in the butt. We separated them. Omar took Gwen into the living room and I gave Franklin a bunch of craisins, luring him over to Gwen. He didn't try to bite her but laid down next to her and sniffed her a bit. I have no idea how to tell how their first session went. This one wont be easy. I do have the option to return her if things dont work out but I think it will be one of those things that takes more than a week. However with their pens together he didn't try to fight her through the bars like he does Kai. I saw him sniffing her way like he was interested.
FRANKLIN YOU PICKED HER OUT!!?!?!?!?
Maybe I read more into their date than I thought? Maybe I'm reading to much into Franklins cues that he may be lonely? He doesn't like being penned up and when he's out he'll go lay by Kai and Shya sometimes. He fights ALOT with Kai. They'll try to fight each other through their pens. They fight if they accidentally get out together. So why go and lay with them if he doesn't like them. He wants company is how I perceive it. When he DID get along with Kai those short two months he would lay with Kai and groom him. It also took a long time to get to that point too.
Ice cream and margarita here I come.....


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh gosh Kaley I admire your tenacity! Why can't I be like that? hwell: 

But it's just not in my DNA. I'm the careful one, hehe. Not just in rabbits but in everything in life. 

Ya, Gwen will probably always be like "I know you"! Haha. Shes a baby. Babies do that! As far as taking more than a week? Girlie  a week to bond is like the one in a million bonds. Mine never had a scuffle and took 30 days! But, I will say that I am the uber cautious, step by step, never stray from the blueprint kind person....hahahahahahahah....

But anyway, you know I'm always rooting for Franklin and you and I want sweet Gwen to fit in nicely. I will be following closely! I blinked my eyes and missed out on so much on your blog!


----------



## kmaben

Hell I blinked and all this stuff was happening! 
Some days I wish I was a bit more cautious. I can come up with a plan and stick to it but I've always been an action kind of person. To much talk lets go! Do it until someone says no. That's been my motto since joining the Army. Even then I just find a way around it :wink
I was only hoping for a sign of.....non-aggression in a week I guess. Or some sign that this might work.
I dont know.


----------



## agnesthelion

kmaben said:


> Hell I blinked and all this stuff was happening!
> Some days I wish I was a bit more cautious. I can come up with a plan and stick to it but I've always been an action kind of person. To much talk lets go! Do it until someone says no. That's been my motto since joining the Army. Even then I just find a way around it :wink
> I was only hoping for a sign of.....non-aggression in a week I guess. Or some sign that this might work.
> I dont know.



And you just may get a good sign in a week.  like I said, I can be TOO careful so im not always the best pace setter.
Let us know, I'm sending all good vibes to Franklin and Gwen!


----------



## kmaben

We tried again a second time but omar suggested putting them on our bed since it's higher up and franklin has never been on it. Little bit of a score. He nibbled on her head a little bit. Not angry like but I think more like establishing dominance. I again lured him over with craisins and Gwen went to hanker down next to him. He pushed his head under her for grooming and just laid there for about seven minutes with her. Not too bad until Omar went to pet him and he took it out on her for some reason. So we'll try it again tonight but no petting or touching rabbits until their date time is over.
Franklin is the oddest rabbit. I know he's a lop and its hard to tell what they're thinking due to the floppy ears but I swear he only has two faces. Ok three. One is his whatever face this is the face he wears most of the time. His excited/interested face is a less harsh version of the whatever face. And when he's really pissed at Kai and about to engage in battle it's the whatever face plus his crown and ears shift back a fraction of an inch.
He's such an awesome love dont get me wrong. He's just odd.

I keep forgetting to ask. Should I introduce her to Kai? so she's not stuck with grumpy ole franklin all the time or will this just confuse her. I want her to feel welcome and not so scared but I dont want to accidently bond her to Kai. Dont need that soap opera at all.


----------



## whitelop

I know what you mean about lops being hard to read. Foo was like that too, she just had this constant Eeyore face and it was hard to tell if she was happy or mad or whatever bunnies feel. haha. 

I don't know much about bonding, but I'm going to say to not introduce her to Kai. It might confuse her, but she's there for Franklin. They'll get used to each other and you'll have a bonded couple like a lot of other people have, one really grumpy rude bun with the really laid back chill bun who just takes it. haha. Kind of like me and my husband, but I'm the grumpy bun and he's the laid back one. hahaha. 

I think grooming is a pretty big thing in bunny language. I also think its pretty good that they laid next to each other. But like I said, I don't know much about bonding.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bonding is not an easy thing to do but you do get more used to reading the signs as things go along...posture, ears, looks. I had my two out again today and we went well for quite a while but I separated them when they went in the cage together...I knew that wouldn´t end well but, once again, quite pleased. I think you just have to realise that maybe it´s not going to be a quick thing and just go at their pace. When they do bond, you want it to be for good. I´d keep Kai out of it, I´m sure it would confuse Gwen and maybe Franklin wouldn´t be too happy about it. Things you´ve said look positive so I´m rooting for them. :thumbup


----------



## JBun

I've got a holland and mini lop pair, and my holland girl is a big grump. If I try and pet the other bun with her near, she'll attack him. I can only pet him if she isn't close or I have to pet both of them at the same time. Some rabbits are just plain grumpy and it doesn't matter who they bond with, they are just that way. As long as he's not full out attacking her, and she is able to put up with his grumpiness without getting scared, then things between them may work out just fine.


----------



## agnesthelion

I agree with the others to not throw Kai in the mix yet  I sure hope things go good but the careful side of me, haha, is really nervous for you about bonding a baby. She's gonna pretty much like any bun right now because shes just a baby. And then when hormones kick in and spaying happens, things could change completely.........
So anyway, just had to say that but yes, I'm rooting for you and I sure hope things go good. I love a bunny bond! 
Franklins faces sounds hysterical. And it is harder to tell body language with a Lop since you can't see those ears. But it sounds like you know his moods really good


----------



## woahlookitsme

I think you're right about Franklin having too much at one time. He definitely loved to have his space. Our old dog Casey he loved and would follow her when she was with him. But when she got too in his face he was done and would box her. He's a very emo bun with many different faces I agree. 

How's his weight gaining going? He wasn't too bad when I got to see him.

Reading about him made me want to just go find another but I know now is the worst time to get one. Ugh why can't I grow up and have a house alreadyyy! My friend Melissa was telling me about her trip with her therapy Great Dane, a friend and her guinea pig to visit with some elementary school kids. I was thinking man Franklin would have been the BEST therapy rabbit ever!! Good luck with bonding poor Gwen having to deal with those mixed signals lol


----------



## kmaben

Honestly I can't believe you ever gave him up. When I have a bad day he's the one I always come home and lay on the floor with until I calm down enough to deal with everyone else. Husband included. Last time we went to the vet he was at like 10.8 pounds. We got him microchipped and I've been working with him on riding in the car and meeting new people. He has to explore a place first then he goes looking for attention. He really likes to go to the fish store as they always keep treats on hand for him. I bought a large basket that I cut an opening in. I'm trying to get that as his travel basket and get him used to being carried around in it. 

We didn't do any face to face bonding last night but I let Gwen out to stretch her legs a bit and explore. He didn't get huffy when she sniffed him through his NIC panels. She went exploring but when I came into the room she hunkered down and got nervous. But she is a curious thing so I dont think it will take her long to get use to us. some progress. I think we're going to keep her and just take it nice and slow with Mr. Frankles

So last night we're hopping into bed and I notice a stray rabbit poo on my side of the bed. I brush it off Omar laughs and proceeds to get in on his side. Shya left a HUGE pile on his blanket. He was so pissed. "I paid for your f-ing eye surgery and your gonna poop on my side of the bed?! This is how you repay me?!" I was laughing so hard I almost peed myself. It was funny when she does it to me but not him. Now I'm wondering if this will cause problems for Franklin and Gwen. Really Shya?

In other news today Kai baby is a whole year old today! I love you, you bratty little boy!


----------



## whitelop

HAHAHAHA! That is so funny! Rabbits have such a great way of showing their love! I would have been pissed too. 
I wonder if she's pooping on the bed because she smells Franklin and Gwen on it? 
What a crazy little rabbit.


----------



## kmaben

Its definitely because she smelled them. She's not supposed to be up there and I guess told me all about my hypocritical ways. 

So for Kai's first birthday the only thing he got was a good brushing. He's blowing his whole coat instead of starting in one spot. Shya is starting in her chest and face and Franklin is starting on his butt. Kai takes the cake though. He's rockin some bald spots.











Apparently German giants aren't born. They are expelled from the coats of an adult rabbit. Adult! Yeah right he'll always be my little boy. Even though he's a whole year old today!!


----------



## whitelop

That is a lot of fur! How much does Kai weigh now? 
Is he actually full grown? 

Oh my god, I could not imagine, 3 rabbits molting at once! I would be loosing my mind.


----------



## kmaben

He's only 13 pounds and really thick. According to breeders he has another 3-6 months to finish filling out. I dont think he'll put too much more weight on though. I hope not anyways. He's barely manageable as is!

Between the rabbits and the husky I'm very thankful for my dyson.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg the poop on the bed is hilarious! There is something about beds and couches i swear! Mine aren't even allowed on them anymore.

Molting sucks and I'm in between molts from both mine thank goodness! I don't do well with fur!


----------



## kmaben

So poor omar had a bad saturday. He made waffles and kept burning them. He finally got mad and scrapped the whole thing. He's grumbling and trips over my old dog yet again. She's blind and almost 13 so he takes her and Sam and locks them in the bedroom. I'm nagging at him to be nice to my dog and he comes stomping out of the bedroom just cussin up a storm kicking stuff. Shya had peed on his blanket. I had to step outside and lose it. My husband is the most low keyed person. It takes a lot to push his buttons and apparently Shya was the last straw. Talk about a glimpse into each other. 

On another note bonding is not going so well. Franklin went from ignoring to tolerating to all out attacking poor Gwen. We haven't done any face to face today. I feel like we're just torturing poor Gwen at this point. I really dont want to give her back as she's an absolute sweetheart of a girl and deserves a loving family. Looking into other alternatives. May have a family lined up for her where she'll be the only rabbit. No kids either. They're going to try her out for a few days and see how she fits in. So far they've tolerated my super huge rabbit warno and have been very open to instruction. Plus I get to check up on her.

I think we're going to lay the idea of a wife for him down for a while. He has a very unusual nature. I don't know.


----------



## whitelop

I had a deaf golden retriever and I think he was partially blind too, he was like 16. I used to trip over him all the time, it was maddening. Then I would cuss at him and angrily motion the hand signals to get the hell out of the way and he would sense my frustration and sit down. hahaha. He was a jerk, but the best dog and I'm pretty sure he wasn't deaf. He would also purposely look away from the hand signals you were giving him. haha. But he was the smartest dog, a little too smart. 
Hahaha, sorry. I just went down memory lane of my old golden. 

I can't believe Shya keeps pottying on Omar's side of the bed! I wonder what she's trying to tell him! My husband would say that she is torturing Omar because he let you get another rabbit. haha. But my husband is a neanderthal so he thinks men still wear the pants and make the fires. haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Well I think you know your bunny the best. If you feel in your gut Franklin won't take to Gwen, or any wife for that matter, than your gut *could* be right. Don't feel guilty. If it doesn't work it doesnt work. And like I've said, with an unspayed baby you don't have all variables and statistics working WITH you to begin with. You haven't even had her hit maturity and hormones yet!
Sorry about the grumpy husband, burnt waffles and pee blanket  we all have our days. In my marriage I'm the one that gets upset. Talk about low-key? My hubby would be the champion of the world as far as low key! Half the time that's what gets me upset because nothing bothers him!!!! hahaha


----------



## kmaben

Normally that's how we are. Omar is my rock and when I'm upset or livid it's him I go find because he can usually calm me down. For him to get so upset over stuff that I go through on a DAILY basis just had me in tears. He's over it now but it was not his day.

Bailey is a sweet old girl. She's just always under foot and being blind she doesn't even realize it. You always have to step over her or around her cause she doesn't realize she has to move. I use to do agility and herding with her. She was my shadow and man could she run. It's sad to see her getting old and slow. I hate that they dont get as much time on this earth as we do. My cat is getting old too. I've had him longer than the husband. He's the best cat ever and really helps me sleep. Better than any pill man could ever come up with.

Sorry turning ranty. We were watching cocoon and where the old man looses his wife really hit Omar and I. We'll be married seven years this March. To spend your entire life with another person like that and lose them to old age. :cry1: 

I BLAME PMS!! SOMEONE FIND ME SOME CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Screw the chocolate......go straight for the wine!!!! 

(half joking)

I do understand, my husband and I have been together for 19 years. He's the ONLY person in this world who will ever really know me and if he gets upset I'm like.....uhhhh, what am I suppose to do when YOUR upset too!  Lol.....thankfully he hardly EVER gets upset.....

Im sorry to hear about your dog and your cat and their failing health. It IS very hard to understand why their time here is so brief.  believe me, when my husband and I had to put our dog to sleep....I was in such a state of sadness I thought I'd never "own" anything with fur again....

Cocoon is an emotional movie. We rented the movie "Flight" last night. Have you seen that yet? It's intense.....


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Hello again! So very sorry to hear about your lovely dog and cat 
But how sweet you and your husband have been together for so long, these days its as rare as a unicorn <3

Jj


----------



## kmaben

Lisa I agree. Wine may be the better choice at this point. Sadly I have to run tomorrow and must forgo the wine. poo poo Army.

And just where have you been young lady?

Shya's running around and binking. This is very new. She's throwing her head. 
eeeeeeheheheheheeeek. I am so terrified!!! What do I do!? She moves so quickly. Seb and I are hiding on the couch. OMG she just boxed at Omar. It was nice knowing yall.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up here as I´ve missed a few days. 

Shya is such a naughty girl peeing on Omar´s side, she really has got it in for him. 

My friend had a deaf dog that she had to put down last year, she was 16 and she was so lovely. I used to laugh when I went to their house and I could arrive and be there for about half an hour and suddenly, she´s see me and go mad. It did used to make me laugh, better late than never lol. 

My last dog was 17 when I had to let her go and I´d had her from 4 weeks. I was so devastated and it took me ages to get used to her not being there. It´s so hard but we survive and move on and end up with three bunnies. 

Sorry about the wine but chocolate is a great alternative lol.


----------



## kmaben

Sorry but I had to post this here. No where else but it made my night. I have had and will continue to have the week from hell due to (too nasty to post) civilians and other military members who think mediocrity, and treating soldiers fixin to deploy like straight dog doo doo is ok. Oh and I got shots too (anthrax IT BURNS!! and Typhoid WHYAREYOUTRYINGTOINJECTAROCKINTOME?!) So yeah pretty grumpy.

I'm letting my joes know when and where Swim PT is going to be

Soldier: Can I please go outside and run on the track instead. I really need to improve my run time for the PT test and I have my period
Me: Ok. Said to no male squad leader ever.
Soldier: I said it to LT( who is male) and he just told me to wear shorts
Me: I'm sorry what the hell is wearing shorts going to do for you?
Soldier: He's male remember.
:laugh:

Totally made my night.


----------



## whitelop

HAHA Thats pretty funny!

I'm going to say that it would suck to have a period and be in the Army and be deployed.


----------



## kmaben

Depo Shot. Life saver. UBER Suckage if you can't take it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Haha. Funny stuff 

I will say I agree with morgan. Periods and army and overseas.... bless you ALL! 

My friend is MP and was in Iraq for like 14 months a few years ago. I still til this day marvel at her stories and the stuff she put up with and went through. 

All I can say is THANK YOU for your service!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I totally forgot about the depo shot! I guess that would be a life saver. You wouldn't want to attract bears into hostile territory! :humour:


----------



## kmaben

Morgan you are so silly. It's the vipers we have to watch out for. 

just wanted to generically rant about moulting. And there is no spell check on this computer so you will finally get to see how illerate I may be.

Moulting. jimminey christmas. Kai is blowing his whole friggin coat. See above pictures of bald patches. (lol) Every night I groom him on the dryer and brush, pluck, an entire rabbit from his coat. I wake up the next morning and he has hair sticking out everywhere and not to mention it's all over the floor. His hair is like grizzly bear thick. And have I mentioned yet that it's EVERYWHERE!?

Franklin I'm plucking but you pluck an entire handful at a time. He has one little bald spot but atleast he's starting in one area. Last molt seemed to take forever to get over as well. 

ugh. molting. They are so lucky I love them. Most of the time


----------



## whitelop

Ugh molting. That has to be terrible! I used to have to pluck Foo's butt because all her old fur went to her butt. It was bad, but nothing like 3 rabbits and all the dogs you have. Way too much fur!


----------



## kmaben

Hello my name is Kaley and I have been vet free for 0 hours. 
BUT! It is pay day today! Something to be happy about! Nope....no.... no wait. I'm f-ing broke already! Thank you Franklin. Thank you Shya.

So I've had the week from hell dealing with SRP trying to get my people ready. As senior medic and apparently the only one who gives a **** I now need Prozac.

My Anthrax shot I got on Monday turned into cellulitis by Wednesday.





By today it has now blown up to twice this size and is rock hard and ITCHY! I have drugs waiting just need to go pick them up.

Last night silly me left my plants within rabbit reach. Apparently Kai was just waiting for me to slip up.




Oh mommies geranium which is really poisonous! PINE TREE?! My Favorite! How did she know!!




Little crap face decided he was gonna EAT everything. This is a little raspberry bush I finally found at big lots for only 4.50. It was the only thing I salvaged. My little pine tree was just a seedling. I got it for free at the oklahoma state fair but I loved that little thing and babied it so much. It was going to be a big 12 footer someday. Now I'm not sure if I can save it.
*cries* 

That's not to bad right? Have a margarita forget about it's a four day weekend! I get to sleep in some. Catch up on some cleaning. Like the rabbit hair EVERYWHERE! (Lisa please come visit me)

Nope everyone wakes me up by 730 wanting to eat. I'll just feed everyone and go back to bed, to easy. NOPE! I walk by our new 75 that we traded our 55 for and Omar's little four inch oscar is near death (he didn't make it.) I get him scooped up and walking into the rabbit room when I step in a huge puddle of pee on the carpet. ARRRRRGH!! Now I'm dancing around with poor Pinkie trying to get him into the sick tank. Kai apparently wanted in the rabbit room last night and got a little frustrated. Franklin is in his pen munching on some hay watching the show and Kai and Shya decided to join the party. 





This.....this sweet face that I spend so much time cuddling with decides to pin shya down and bite and claw the ever living crap out of her. 200 dollars and some nice stitchery later Shya is now chilling in her crate.





There's five stitches in there. It's going to be a real pain in the behind to keep her from chewing at them. Because as we all know: Shya just does whatever the hell she wants.

There were some other minor things that added to the day and I'm standing in a corner laughing. My husband is very confused because the laughing soon turns into crying. I may be slightly hysterical at this point. (WHERE is that DERN PROZAC?!)

I love my mom dearly and want the best for her but I can't WAIT to dump everyone on her and deploy for a nice long vacation. :faint:


----------



## whitelop

Oh my god. It sounds like you've had a hell of a day! I hope you get the prozac you need, because I think I would be bald from pulling my own hair out. I would probably also be in a corner rocking back and forth hugging myself. 

You poor thing. And poor Shya! That is totally insane!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mean bunny and that´s quite a battle scar, poor Shya. what with that and the rest I´d have been banging my head against the wall, you had quite a day. Shame about the plants, hope you can manage to save the pine. 

And all that hair, I must admit, I sometimes get fed up with finding hair everywhere and hay everywhere and I think that sometimes, I wish it would just disappear on its own. It is a real pain having to constantly get clean it up.

That shot looks quite painful as well. I hate injections, I was so glad to become an adult and all those shots stopped.

Things can only get better...I´d sing it but wouldn´t like it to start raining lol.


----------



## kmaben

Ugh thank you guys for the sympathies. It's been a rough couple of days. The weekend has helped and I've been able to get a lot done and calm down some.
I was closing up Franklins pen and accidentally dropped a binder clip. Right on top of Kai's head. It made the most hollow melon thud. Proving what I previously thought. There isn't much in their. HAHAH!

Shya has been an awesome little girl. No chewing on her stitches. She limped the first night but she was still trying to get out of her cage and run around. By day two I caved and let her supervised roam the small spare bedroom she's in. Today she had her feet up wanting out and Omar's like "She wants out"
"Don't cave just let her be she needs to eat"
"But she's giving me that eye"
"NO!"

It took me a few minutes to realize he just said eye not "eyes" He's so quick witted sometimes. I did cave and let her out today too. She half binkied and is just wandering around chinning stuff. Still no chewing of the stitches. 

Seriously you would think an eye removal would have some repercussions. Nope. Having her hip filleted open. Nope. None at all. Getting spayed? Talk about soap opera diva who had to be hand fed because it was to painful to move! Whatever

I think if she dies (I'm not sure if that's possible at this point) I'm going to have her feet stuffed and give them to people I dont like. She's probably the most unluckiest rabbit ever.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That was so funny at the end. That girl has certainly been through some things and is still alive and kicking and doing so well. She´s got so much character and nothing gonna stop her. 

And I did laugh at her giving him the eye.....bet that´s something worth seeing. 

As I said things can only get better


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am still laughing at the rabbit feet, it´s never gonna happen as that bunny is indestructable.


----------



## MagPie

Yikes your life is never dull that's for sure haha.


----------



## kmaben

ugh. ugh. ugh. If I was in the civilian world a lot of these people would have been fired. Some people are completely useless and make me want to push them down a flight of stairs. Come on you joined the Army. Not the girl scouts.

Bad rabbit has chewed out one stitch. Doc left long strings so she could find them. Shya chewed them off. It'll be a nightmare getting them out. She's going crazy being stuck in the bird room. She's been acting very peculiar. Kind of a frustrated peculiar at her predicament. Do you think it's safe to put her in with Kai? Her stitches come out on monday.


----------



## kmaben

Sooooo another day another dollar. Parents here helping me get organized and get stuff ready to move. Next two weeks are about to suck. I will be working crazy for the next two weeks with out a weekend anic:
And to top it off I have to host PT tomorrow. I can handle ANYTHING except standing in front of a formation. Hopefully I dont fumble it to much.

Daddy brought me these for rabbit pens! They are AWESOME!!!




Taking orders!





General silliness at home. Always makes me laugh. Sam is like whatev





This is Franklins new thing. I bought these chew sticks but he sits and chews on the end and I think he's eating it. He reminds me of a grumpy old guy sitting at the park chewing on a stogey. He'll do it for quite awhile too.

Other than that lalalala
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JBun

I just love that hay rack your dad made. It's so cool! I may have to try and make one. Won't look as nice as that, but as long as it works, right 

My rabbits do that too with their chew sticks, if they aren't too thick. I give them apple branches and they just take the end in their mouths and devour the whole thing.


----------



## Loopsy

Nice hayrack! Franklin looks cute chewing that stick, definitely see the old man comparison there, but it makes me think of an old grouchy farmer chewing some wheat.


----------



## holtzchick

I do love the hayrack! It probably makes clean up so much easier.. Hahaha your rants are so true... you really remind me of my boyfriend, he rants about certain things EVERY morning....


----------



## kmaben

woot woot loopsy! Another Texas big eared rabbit!

Except I'm probably way cooler than your boyfriend :coolness:

Just Kidding. I've been really ranty lately and I do feel kind of bad for that but there's nowhere else to turn too. I'm lucky my husband hasn't divorced me yet. Facebook is just so public. And my people at work fear me.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Haaaaaay, nice rack.

I think Monty really admires Kai and wants to be a huge presence like him, but at the same time she thinks she can fit wherever she wants.

Can giants have an identity disorder? :upsidedown:

Monty's bowtie nose says hi!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a fantastic pic and such a cutie nose. Monty is one of a kind. 

Saw this hay rack and litter tray from a company in the Uk who do them to order but you can´t order outside and I just love it and I remember it was so cheap...I want one.






This is another one that´s just as good.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, your dád´s is fantastic as well, wish I had someone to make these things for me :grumpy:


----------



## kmaben

Seriously awesome picture of Monty. I dont think it's a diorder. I think If you're a big commanding bun bun then of course you can command yourself into any space you want.

Thanks Chris. I am rather spoiled. I like the one with the round holes in it.. Neat spin on it


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, was having another look at the one your dad did and it is really good, I love the little hay collecter tray so that it doesn´t fall everywhere and it looks sort of retro, he should make and sell them, I bet a few people on here would like one of those. 

I like the one with the two holes but I don´t think I´d be able to make it myself, will have to find a friend who can do it for me lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

That is a super duper cool hay rack. I'm jelly!

Hey, btw...did I miss what happened to Gwen? I'm assuming it didnt end up working out but did I miss what you decided to do??


----------



## kmaben

Oye out of the field! yay me! It was horrid. It's funny but I come home and all my anxietys and anger just leave. Cats and dogs were happy to see me. Franklin was happy to see me and even Shya accepted a head massage from me. Kai was like yeah ok your back rub my ears but not for to long. Kai has this obsession with my strawberry plants and little raspberry bush. That little peckerhead just sits and waits for me to forget about it so he can go eat it. I truly thought when I got home there would be no little bush or a different bush from my husband trying to cover up the fact it got ate. Not the case. Omar took almost better care of my plants then I do!! I just love that man. (he's currently yelling at the pawn stars guys lol!)

Morgan that's pawn not porn.

Gwen went to live with some friends of ours. They were going to try her out and haven't given her back. She is working on becoming a store rabbit, and I get to check on her all the time. I dont think living at the store will happen as she's still pretty shy but she's adjusting well. She's very comfortable in her crate and exercise pen. When she gets nervous mostly around kids she just sits in her crate until they leave. She really likes the one guy but ignores his partner which just drives him bananas. He's tried to bribe Gwen with a bit of everything and she just turns her nose up at him. She's getting quite the dew lap on her. I think she needs more exercise but will address that issue. I'm really surprised we're still friends over this rabbit. I was like catholic school teacher strict on them and they took it all in stride.

A few randoms. I took this one before I left. I'm not sure what it's about but eh. (He's brushing his teeth)






Omar took this one while I was gone. He said he walked in and they were like this.





My parents came in last weekend and helped me pack and get organized. I was laying with Franklin and got up for a quick minute to deal with something and when I came back my spot was taken!





My daddy was so hurt that Shya was acting like herself. He tried so hard to get his sweet little rabbit back. Nope. I think the last day they were here she let him pick her up and sat on the couch with him for a little bit. My mom was telling me that he asked if Shya could live in the kitchen again, but without Kai because he just irritates her. I truly think he's jealous of Kai. It's so funny to see him so starstruck over this little bad rabbit. Out of all the animals we've had over the years he's just so head over heels for her. Pfffffft.


----------



## JBun

I'm surprised your plants survived the rabbits! My rabbits LOVE the raspberry patch in the back yard. Usually they will just eat leaves or berries, if there are any, but occasionally I'll see a plant fall to the ground cause SOME rabbit has decided it was in the way.

I feel kind of bad for your dad, and Shya not being as friendly when Kai's around. I have a rabbit that is a bit like that too. He was sooo friendly and loved people, and was so excited to see you. Then I bonded him with my female rabbit(who by the way, is a big grump), and though he still likes to be petted, he no longer cares much if anyone else is around cause he has 'his' girl. Plus she has rubbed off on him, so now instead of a sweet friendly boy, I have to big grumps for rabbits, haha.


----------



## Anaira

So why haven't you pointed them here, and made them sign up so we can see more Gwen?  Ooh, aren't those little dewlaps just the cutest thing ever??


----------



## kmaben

Now you could say I'm probably biased but I'm pretty sure that right there is the standard God had in mind when he created the French Lop





I love his little askimbo ears. It's like he's just letting it all hang loose





Sarah I am in no way trying to rub it in your face but it's like it was fate. We loved and adored him from second one and then he just magically came to live with us. My dog is old and my cat is old. It's like he's suppose to be my replacement therapy for when they finally go. He can calm me down in 2.8 seconds. Now I love me some little bad rabbit but I just want to fight with something after hanging out with her. I love my big brat but he just wants the attentions of a certain petite ninja. 

Yes this could be a Franklin tribute but you are on my blog aren't you


----------



## PaGal

Wow, I didn't realize until now how big Franklin is. He is adorable though. Isn't it wonderful how they can quickly improve a mood. I've had one of those days today on top of several unusual weeks and extra business. I've been grumpy since first thing this morning. Five minutes chasing the bun around started to quickly improve it though.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh my god I love the second picture!!!! I'm glad he is with you and I know he is definitely getting tons of lovins!! I just can't wait until I can get another one of my own and not have to get rid of him. Tans are close to me but frenchies are closer. Frenchies are the coolest rabbits ever


----------



## whitelop

He looks SO happy and relaxed!


----------



## agnesthelion

That is an awesome bunny flop picture!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´d also forgotten what a big bun Franklin is but he is just gorgeous and that flop shows one relaxed bunny.


----------



## kmaben

With everything that's been going on I've been rather negligent of my blog. Had to pack up Army stuff then pack up my stuff. Got a bunch of stuff down to the storage unit yesterday. House looking a little empty but such is life. We leave today for my parents house for two weeks of leave. Very excited and I plan on doing a whole lot of nothing. Will leave rabbits, cats, and bird. Just bring dogs back. Want to try and get Easter pictures done with rabbits as Shya's fur is growing in where Franklin filleted her in the hip. Franklins bum though has been shaved as we're battling urine scald. Again. 

Had a brigade run yesterday which is usually a lot of fun. Lots of people moving in one direction and new cadences to be heard. I heard one that made me chuckle and it went a little something like this

Here comes peter cotton tail
Hopping down the bunny trail
Hip hop hippity hop hop
Shhhhh! What's that sound?
Boom! A claymore
Oh It's neat neat
To eat that bunny meat!
And in true Army fashion Peter cottontail got nailed with a claymore, a grenade, and an IED. Terrible I know. But funny.

The weather here has finally turned gorgeous. Been in the 60s. Both boys were out in the backyard Wednesday. Didn't manage any pictures but out of the whole backyard they managed to fight twice. One I broke up right away and the second they were on their sides kicking each other. Franklin had a death grip on Kai's cheek and I had to literally pry him off of Kai. 
Franklin let me look him over and look in his mouth and pull the Kai fur out of his teeth.
Kai bit me twice trying to check him over. Thankfully he's such a furry beast and was only missing a little fur. Instead of needing stitches. Doc Black would not have been happy with me. But they managed a whole hour out in the yard with only the two incidents. Kai's like what are you doing?! and leaped over to Franklin both times getting in his face. Just a curious baby but it got him in trouble.

Craisin time at the Maben household









She loves me! She really loves me!





Miss thang gettin groomed.









She is such a diva and poses so nicely. She's getting to where she'll come when I call her and go to her room and leave when I say get out of here. She did all of those pre eye injury. But she got so sick of someone always grabbing her and sticking stuff in her eye and then having to check stitches she would run when you came near her. My parents were here 2? weekend ago and my dad was so hurt that she would run from him. Well my little bad rabbit is back to being good so that should make him a happy camper.





This is all the rabbits' favorite corner. I think they are the funniest bonded pair. She'll groom him and be inside his ears cleaning them. When he gets scared or uncomfortable he tucks his large head under her whole body. She's weighing 3 pounds and he's at 13.





I dont know how the sweetest rabbit in the whole wide world can be such a rabbit racist. He was dead asleep when I crept in and took this picture.





hmmm ninja skills or a disaster waiting to happen? This morning he was looking down in the tank and my big silly goldfish was like feed me? Then I saw the paw go in the water. Next thing to take down to the storage unit? His cat tree. I packed up their water fountain to take to my parents house. Sebastian refuses, I mean REFUSES to drink out of the dog bowl. But I've caught him drinking out of the toilet and drinking out of the fish tank. Uh ew!

Well that's the happs around here. Nose bonks from the boys and ugly ears from Shya. Have a great weekend!


----------



## kmaben

So FML. Kai and Shya were out and I opened Franklins pen to grab his bowls and toys to pack. I turned to throw it in a box and Shya was in his pen getting beat up. 200 dollars later and another 6 stitches here's my bad rabbit.











Pure Jackassery on my part. Is looking for that big stick to get beat with.


----------



## JBun

You would think by now, that Shya would have learned to stay FAR away from Franklin. And Franklin looks like such a fluffy huggable squeezable bun. You'd never guess he's an attack rabbit. Of course my holland looks like a cute cuddly rabbit... Until she chomps down on your hand. Hopefully the rest of your packing will go more smoothly.


----------



## woahlookitsme

oh gosh poor shya 

Man I cant believe franklin has more scalding issues. What is going on with that man I never had a problem with him


----------



## LakeCondo

I hate to say it, but maybe Franklin should be kept separate from the other 2.


----------



## kmaben

He'll pee outside his litter box then just sit in it. I'm usually on top of his grooming and butt baths but I got overloaded in life and didn't keep with it. So now he is a diaper baby until I get him straightened out.

I agree Orlena. They move tomorrow (hopefully) to my parents house. I'll have to work something out with my daddy. I can't keep letting that happen to my bad rabbit. Have two weeks to figure something out. 
Why he can't get along with the other rabbits is beyond me. And why Shya keeps trying to wander in there is beyond me. I really need a rabbit whisperer.


----------



## woahlookitsme

ohh yea peeing outside the litter box doesnt help. i hope everything calms down for you :/


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg kaley so sorry that happened  UHg bunny fights scare me! I'm sure you'll be able to work something out with your dad to keep them seperate. He seems to be so good with your animals.


----------



## kmaben

Ugh. So we made to parents house without any hitches. Gwens owners have my medium dog crate that I usually take and the dogs extra large was all I had left. It was to big for the Explorer so Kai and Shya got ghettofied to a sterilite bucket I had. It was quite sad but they made it. Shya chewed out a stitch but Doc Black did two layers and she's semi holding together nicely. All three have been very upset that they haven't been getting as much outside time. Daddy and Omar still need to build the outside pen and put the wire flooring in for Franklin. There cage set up is pretty nice and easy to clean. Will snap pictures later. Daddy whooing Shya back to the good side. Funnily enough he was wanting to start an Herb garden for the rabbits. He built a neat little trough deal and I brought a bunch of my stuff from Oklahoma. He's been taking care of it every day and no forgetting. He lets moms plants die but not his herbs for his rabbits. Sheesh. Funny what old people get in to.


----------



## kmaben

HaHa storm blew through and it woke me up. Went to check on rabbits and bird out in garage since this is a new thing for them. I leave a nightlight on for them and it's on the other side of the garage closer to Tex's cage. It some how magically moved over to the opposite side closer to Shya and Kai's pen. I went to bed before daddy but sometime between 11 and 3 he woke up and moved it. I bet he was checking on rabbits as well :wink
He'll probably be checking on his plants first thing tomorrow too!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Poor Shya


----------



## kmaben

With Easter coming on our pastor offered to come out and bless the animals. I had to laugh and ask if he did exorcisms because that's about the only thing that'll fix Shya!

Daddy didnt find it funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s so funny and I bet your dad didn´t find it funny lol. Nice idea, on Saint Anthony´s day who is the patron saint of animals, you can get your animals blessed at certain churches. 

Hope everyone´s doing well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

LOL, that is pretty funny. What did the pastor say when you told him that?


----------



## kmaben

He just laughed and said he knew a guy but he didn't get many requests for that. Our church is just down the street from a Catholic one. Of course once he meets her he may understand!
That's cool to know about St. Anthony. New thing to google. I was only tracking St. Francis. 

Outside time yesterday. It was a bit on the hot side but the boys refused to come in.






Big handsome dude





Another Handsome dude





Dont worry guys I'll watch for hawks

Franklin was out with us today and I spotted a hawk. Then two. Then three. Uh it's time to go inside love! He's never been snatched up so fast he probably thought _I _was a hawk.


----------



## kmaben

Quick video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGILrehlw5s[/ame]

hot chow! Embedded!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG, that is so cute and funny! Its adorable seeing a little bird chasing a dog, and the dog runs away, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise is right, it was funny enough seeing the bird chasing the dog but the dog running away had me laughing out loud.


----------



## kmaben

Finally caught being a sweet rabbit!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=832voL1YtaQ[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=832"][/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! She looks so tiny compared to Kai.

BTW What kind of bird in was that in the other vid?


----------



## JBun

It's so funny to see little Shya grooming this head that is nearly as big as she is, haha. Kai looks like he's in bunny heaven though, with her grooming him


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, didn´t realise Kai was so big or Shya so small in comparison. She looks tiny compared to him and he obviously loves being groomed by her. So sweet to see them together.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap, Kai is huge! They're so cute together though! Is he fully grown? Do german giants get bigger than flemish giants? I can't remember. 
I want a gigantic rabbit to bond with a tiny Ellie. 

I can't believe Franklin got her again! How terrible. She has like zero luck. Maybe she does need the priest!

I just looked up Saint Anthony. I didn't know he was a patron saint of animals, I thought he was just the patron saint of finding lost things. So I thought I had been praying to the wrong saint to find my lost car keys! 
He is apparently the patron saint of a lot of things, horses, pregnant woman, lesser animals, sailors, mail.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, I´ve never actually been to the blessing ceremony but they one in Mijas which is just up the road from me every year and I might go up there this year just to see what goes on, it will be next year as I´ve just realised it´s on the 17th January. It´s actually San Antonio Abad which is different from Saint Anthony of Padua who is the patron saint of lost objects and of women looking for a husband.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Off the top of my head, I'm pretty certain Germans get bigger than Flemish. Aww I loved the videos, Kaley! So cute


----------



## agnesthelion

Great videos kaley. That bird is hysterical. I know nothing about birds they are so foreign to me so it's funny to watch birds do certain things like that I had no idea!

Kai is huge and looks so big in that video. Another foreign thing to me I guess....big buns. I guess I get my lesson in "foreign things" from your blog


----------



## kmaben

Tex-Anne the bird is a goffins cockatoo. They're the smallest member of the cockatoo family. They're known for being escape artists and huge clowns. She is both and has the mentality of a three old child. She's a pretty good bird likes to be held and cuddled and an excellent traveler. Birds tend not to like change but she really has no choice and excepts it pretty well.

Germans are a lot blockier than Flemish. They're suppose to be larger than Flemish as their max show-able weight is 24 pounds. I think for flemish it's 22 but then your pushing the limits on Continental and German. The longer and wider the ears the better. Kai is actually a small German at only 13 pounds but he's very tall and very long and has another 5-6 months to fill out. Very stubborn personalities and smart of course. Kai is actually a bit of a wuss. He doesn't do anything new without Shya having tried it at least once. When he gets scared he either hides behind her or ostriches and sticks his head under her. This morning she was laying under his ears like a rain guard or something. An odd couple for sure but she tolerates him. Most of the time.


----------



## Chrisdoc

The thought of that massive boy hiding under Shya had me laughing out loud so yes, you´re right, he is a wuss. 

I´m so used to really small rabbits, seeing something so big is strange but I do so love those big ears and those big thumpers.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

LOL, That must be so funny to see, a huge rabbit hiding behind a small rabbit. So funny.

The bird is so cute, and seeing her chase a dog was really funny.


----------



## kmaben

So the rabbits' new pens out in the garage are about four feet tall. I never even dreamed that any of the rabbits would attempt to go over and get out. It's a very long fall to the ground. Sunday Franklin spent all day out with us and when I finally put him up in the evening he decided he wasn't done. I came out there to check on everyone and I found him on the floor. I knew what had happened and he was rather stunned but no broken bones and no blood on his face. Never even thought to check his teeth. Tuesday we notice he's having a harder time eating. Check his teeth and sure enough those jokers look bad. Go to the vet today and he cracked both his front incissors to the base. Doc noticed the beginnings of a spur on his back molars and wanted to take care of that and trim his bottom incissors so everything will line up assuming his top incissors grow out. Gonna have to watch him for about a month to see if they grow or not. 

I'm seriously beginning to think I should not keep rabbits. Franklin is my anger managment rabbit and I let him get hurt. Doesn't look so great after Shyas 13 day old "scratch." Which also happened to be a direct result of my jackassery.


----------



## JBun

It's not you Kaley, it's these RABBITS! We all think they will have more sense than to do something crazy(ex: go into the pen of a rabbit that has attacked you only a few weeks before, or try and climb out of a pen like a hundred times taller than you!). I had my baby rabbits in their playpen thinking that it was tall enough, and there was NO WAY they would try and jump out of it. Well, sure enough, one of them tried, didn't make it to the top, and got his foot caught on the way down. It took 6 weeks for his foot to completely heal. These spoiled rotten indoor rabbits of ours, just don't develop any common sense, and are always finding ways to get themselves into trouble  The best we can do is try to guess ahead of the next stupid thing they are going to try.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, you are so right. They are always doing things that you think they definitely wouldn´t even think of trying. We´re always trying to second guess them but sometimes, they just can´t resist temptation. Poor fellow, hope his teeth are OK now. Don´t feel bad, it happens to us all at some time or another.


----------



## kmaben

Franklin acting 100% normal. Gave him some metacam and watered down pellets. Gave him a piece of lettuce to see how he'd react to it and gobbled it right down. He's begging for attention as I type this. He doesn't blame me for anything thankfully. I couldn't take his scorn. However once Sarah see's this she may ask for him back. And she knows where I live too. Craaaaaap.


----------



## woahlookitsme

haha No Im not going to ask for him back. But just know if you need to give him back im totally fine with it. Screw Eric. I smiled everytime I watched him run around in the backyard. 

At least he is doing better! He's a pretty tough guy and doesn't let much get to him. I figured he would come back around.


----------



## kmaben

We leave tomorrow for Oklahoma. Leaving everyone here but my dog and the hamster. Having minor panic attack. Last time I'll see them. Snuggeling with Franklin. He's been up my butt all day. Shya back to coming up to me and begging. Kai well he's just himself and that's special enough. Seb my little boy he sleeps with me almost every night. My old cat. He puts me to sleep. I've had him longer than anyone else. My goofy bird. She helps me with my breakfast. Sam may be a huge pain in the ass but I've always felt safe with him. What am I supposed to do with out them?


----------



## Troller

Sorry to hear about the accident but glad he bounced back. I agree with the others you'd wish some of the little guys had better sense! I'm sure you'll be all right and they'll be fine and everyone can use a little time away to better appreciate each other upon return.


----------



## whitelop

How long are you going for? 
I'm sure everyone will be alright! Your parents know what they're doing. They will be so happy when they see you again though, I know all the buns and the dogs and the bird and the cats will run up to you and be so happy. You'll be okay without them because its only for a short time that you'll be away. 
You know more about what its like to go away for long periods of time than I do, but I would just tell myself that its not that long and everything is going to be fine. And that if something happened to one of them, I wouldn't want to know until I came home. 
I'll be honest, I'm crying thinking about you leaving and then coming back to see them. I don't know wtf I would do in a situation like that. Probably why I didn't join the army, I didn't want to have to leave the people and things that I loved. But thats why you're stronger than I am. 

Its going to be okay. Thats what I tell myself all the time, all day every day. Its going to be okay. :hearts


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Jenny is right on. Bunnies can do crazy things that you don't think they will do. I hope his teeth will heal soon.


----------



## kmaben

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Got home and it's really empty. Started breaking down rabbit pens and general cleaning. Shedding tears intermittently and not looking forward to work tomorrow. Need to get back into a routine and hopefully I'm one of the earlier groups to leave. Have no desire to sit around moping. Mom thankfully is more than understanding. Called her to let her know we got home ok. She said that everyone was safely tucked into bed and that they all seemed to miss me in their own way. Probably dont, except my old cat Booger, but it was the right thing to say. I'll take it! I hope the rabbits have a long memory. 

Leaving sucks but once you're down range you fall into a routine. You miss everyone and everything but you adapt. Sad but true. If you didn't you'd drive yourself mad. Poo


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh gosh kaley best of luck and I can imagine this has to be hard. Your parents sound awesome though so that has to make things at least a little easier.

Your buns all are such characters and full of personality. It's not that you shouldn't keep rabbits at all! You just have 3 of the most boisterous on RO


----------



## Chrisdoc

It must be hard leaving them every time but your parents do a fantastic job and I´m sure they´ve all got great memories. 

You´ve got three of the most memorable bunnies on RO - three unforgettable "Little" bunnies


----------



## kmaben

So I go replace one of my soldiers who's at a range and been out there super early and all day. It's like 8 o'clock at night and I really need to get home and repack all my crap for deployment because some idiot officer thought it would be genius to change it last minute. Range is finally over and my gear is in one truck and I'm in another going to a different location. Being in the Army you can't be outdoors without wearing some kind of authorized head gear. Since I'm wearing all my gear from the range I just hop in my car and start to drive the 2 blocks to the motorpool to pick up the rest of my crap. People are looking at me funny and I'm giggling to myself. Suddenly there's an MP behind me flashing me. What?!
*eye twitch*

Do you know why I pulled you over?
Because you're (a jackass) was the thought but I said something in mumbely language instead
No officer why?
You aren't wearing a seatbelt
*blank stare*
But I'm wearing all my gear
It's not a seatbelt Sgt.
If I go through the windshield my kevlar and vest are gonna save me. If the airbag goes off my vest and eyepro are gonna save me. Hell if I role this vehicle I wont get caught up in a seatbelt. I'm going two blocks..... in my gear.... I'm sorry I'm not wearing a seatbelt.
*blank stare from officer* why are you wearing your gear?
Can I just have a ticket please?

Great just great the gas light is on. Wait till tomorrow morning after PT and possibly have to push it or just stop. Fine, Fine it's now like 9:00 at night I'll just stop now on post and sleep in tomorrow.
Lalala pumping gas. Guy two pumps over is yelling at someone. Female gets out and yells back at him. Guy looks like he's about to push/hit female. I look around two dudes standing on the curb watching. Maybe I wont have to go over there. Guy is now in girls face.

OH COME ON!!!!!

I go over there. Is everything ok over here?
None of your business
*lighting strike*
MOFRACKER NOT ONLY ARE YOU IN A PUBLIC PLACE LOOKING LIKE YOURE ABOUT TO HIT A WOMAN YOU'RE IN UNIFORM IN A PUBLIC PLACE LOOKING LIKE YOU'RE ABOUT TO HIT A WOMAN. AND DONT FORGET YOUR MILITARY BEARING _PRIVATE _BEFORE YOU HAVE TO CALL THE MPS TO GET ME OFF OF YOU. NOW DO I NEED TO CALL THEM TO SORT THIS OUT OR CAN YOU BEHAVE YOURSELF??!?!!
Situation solved except for two douchers (in uniform) standing on curb still watching
Wow one is two pay grades above me and the other is one.
Wow Sgt's you didn't feel the need to intervene it was getting a little serious?
How about you watch your military bearing Sgt.

Seriously? You are senior NCO's and I'm sure every friday you preach dont beat your spouse/significant other and in a real life situation you're just going to stand here and watch the fireworks? How DARE you!!

Finally I'm home. Go to get my gear out of the trunk and whack my head on the trunk lid. Mega cursing storm 

Walk in door. Hubby "How was your-
DO NOT ASK ME ABOUT MY DAY!! I'M TAKING A SHOWER, I'M REPACKING MY CRAP, AND I AM GOING TO BED.
You dont have to be so irritated
*mushroom cloud*

All I want to do is smoosh my face in Franklin. This is why I can not live without him. My husband would divorce me if it wasn't for him.

Swear to God. Cant even make this shtuff up.


----------



## JBun

Sorry about your crappy day. But good for you for standing up for that girl. Guys suck! Not all, but a lot of them. Never there when you need them, or choose not to be.

You just need a stand in for Franklin, til you head out. Could you rent a bunny, jk. But maybe you could borrow one, haha. Ok, what about a stuffed one.


----------



## whitelop

Are all MP's douchenozzles? My dad did some work on Camp Lejeune and then on Parris Island and while we were there, the MP's just walk around with their big guns looking like total dicks. Or they would follow us around really closely in their little cars with their guns like big dicks. haha. Those two bases are really big and I think they're both Marine bases, but they were still dicks. I think its probably worse because they were Marines. My dad had clearance and tags and stickers all over his truck. But he got in good with the guys at the gate because he would bring them breakfast and lunch, I swear those boys could EAT! haha. 

Sorry your day was so bad. Gotta hate people! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow quite the day you had! It was good of you to stick up for that girl....did she say anything to you? Or give you a thank you look or anything? Sad thing is is that guy probably has hit her before and she just keeps going back to him.

Douchenozzle made me chuckle


----------



## Chrisdoc

That really was a crap day, good on you standing up for that girl, I was hoping she really appreciated it but as Lisa says, it´s probably not the first time it´s happened to her unfortunately but you did good. The two looking on would have made my blood boil, i can´t even imagine how you felt. 

Times like that that you really miss them and could do with a bunny hug :bunnyheart


----------



## kmaben

Perusing the craigslist classifieds. Found a little girl hamster with a cage. 
Omar: You want another hamster dont you
Me: No
Omar: yes you do
Me: I do. But no

Oh. A FREE! little black rabbit. Found it in the yard and finally caught it. Huh.
Hey babe look at this!
No
But it's free! Can we go look?
No
But it's free!
Shya was free.
True story.

LMBO

Could probably never have another little black rabbit. Would always compare it to Shya.
That and I couldn't afford another Shya


----------



## Chrisdoc

Why can´t we resist looking at all these ads...you always want to find a loving home for all these por abandoned little animals. 

I´ve seen so many rabbits and other small animals on rescue sites, lucky they´re not anywhere near me or I´d have a houseful of rabbits of all sizes and colours. I am always so happy when they post that one of them has been adopted.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes its so tempting to look at craigslist adds for animals and you always want to rescue them all.

I agree with Chris, usually when I see bunny adds they are too far away for me to get them, or I would have a house full of bunnies


----------



## kmaben

Ho hum conundrum. Sad how my life mostly revolves around the animals. I still sneak into the spare bedroom to get something not wanting to upset Texanne. I need a bunny to smoosh. We slept in this morning until 9am. 9! That is sooooo unbelievably late for us. But there was no cat to bounce on Omar's gonads and wake him up. But there was also no one to soothe me to sleep either. I just need to deploy then I can start college classes again, write my childrens books, get a tan and in general be a productive member of society.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL you know where to find a tan !!


----------



## kmaben

That tan aint going to burn me either.

Ugh where to start. Somehow I ended up the most popular person at work today. 
My phone never stopped ringing or beeping from texts. I need drugs, where do I turn my paper work in, I need a pregnancy test, you need to come see me (my PA), when is the weigh in, have you been to behavioral medicine yet, what time is it? Seriously, I will kill you. Hell I actually threw my phone at one point and almost nailed my 1sgt. It didn't go over so well.

Finally have a date I fly. Not to far away. Well yeah it is. Bleh. But it makes closing on the house that much easier. 

Have pictures of everyone taped to my desk. Was caught zoning. Lets face it I like them way more than you! Ugh miss them.

On the up side I got some cool stuff at CIF. My first deployment I got new uniforms, new boots, a set of knee and elbow pads and that was it! Thought I was hot stuff.
I got the new vest and couldn't even figure out how to get in it! I got a gerber that I dont have to turn back in. Holy cow! Check these out





You put a 9 volt battery in it (they gave me one at CIF Shhhheeeet!) and it emits a blip and someone comes and finds you. In case you get lost. At the mall.





I thought I accidentally had a ninja identifier attached to my job description. It's a seat belt cutter and it's freaking awesome!! But seriously?!
I thought I was hot stuff for getting knee pads in the acu pattern and a vest and helmet cover that matched. lol! I was most disappointed that I didnt get new boots. That's what I really wanted and need but I did get four new uniforms. Your tax dollars at work. Thank you!


----------



## kmaben

haha just talked to mom. Daddy had Franklin out and was petting him. He fell asleep for about an hour on the couch with his hand on Franklins back. Franklin didn't move at all just took his own nap with his face tucked under daddys chin. Who is the best snuggle baby! My boy! So jealous. 
Just so astounded what a passive and loving guy he is with us but just an ugly terrorist with the other rabbits! When he's out and wants attention he puts his head on your foot. It's cute but almost kills you at the same time.

Daddy put finishing touches on pens. 1/2 in wire on bottoms to keep Franklin dry. Same for Kai because he hangs his butt over the edge and then pees. I love my little brat. Shya gets very upset with the shopvac doesn't mind the dyson but is afraid of shopvac. Kai could care less. But if you lean in with the shopvac he noses you and the shopvac out of the way. Shame on you for upsetting his little bad rabbit! Its the only time I've ever seen him defend her. Usually he's the one hiding.


----------



## JBun

We, the taxpayers, are glad to support your cool gear needs, haha. I used to work for a fire dept., and I always loved it when we got our new gear. Your military gear's much cooler though. That's nice you get to keep the gerber. I love mine. I tried a leatherman and didn't like it as well.

That's so cute, about your dad and Franklin having bonding time. At least Franklin likes people and likes to snuggle. I wouldn't mind having a snuggle bun that didn't like other rabbits. All mine would much rather be around each other or playing, instead of snuggling with me


----------



## kmaben

I tried a leatherman and I didn't like it either. It just seemed so awkward. Hubby bought me a pink spyderco knife, combined with my gerber I'm ready for any crisis.

We are truly blessed to have Franklin. I feel kind of bad how we came across him. And we certainly dont deserve him. "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbors rabbit." It's a commandment and we surely broke it. I never dreamed to have a snuggle bun. I mean we all know how Shya is and I just assumed that's how all rabbits were. Once I found this forum I was always jealous of others. I thought I got lucky with Kai who at least wanted some attention. I love all of the animals in their own unique way but Franklin is my true blue anger management. I love the way he smells and his fur is so soft on my face and he doesn't care that I come to him angry. The other animals run like hell until I settle down. Franklins like whatever, get over it, pet me. Omar is no longer jealous either. He pretty much hands him over when he knows I've had a bad day. He's not stupid. He dont want to fight with me. 

Wwoooooooooo. That's not easy to give up. Dont even get me started on the others. Or the hubby. I do love him too. Despite what this blog may insinuate. :wink

Oh Secretariate! I LOVE this movie. I use to play it in optometry all the time. No matter how many times me and the docs saw it we always stopped and watched the last race. It never gets old. How can pure perfection ever get old? 

Pumped up!!! Gonna go clean something.


----------



## kmaben

We are so pathetic. We are sitting here watching and laughing over the fish. 

90 gallon with two oscars (blackie and Ralph), one macaw cichlid (Pepe), an eel (willie) and a rainbow shark (pierre)

One oscar (blackie) is a slight reeree and has been playing in his bubbles all day. Ralph is a big crotchety bully. Pepe is VERY territorial much smaller than the Oscars and gets even Ralph to stand down. Not to mention he has external teeth. Plus he's a dam builder.

Pepe and Ralph currently bullying each other. Blackie is chasing his bubbles up and down the tank then stops to massage himself in them. Ralph mad that Blackie is having fun and scuffles with him. 

Rainbow shark and eel are best buds. They're cleaning up their little house. Eel has taken nips at everyone but Pierre. Fish drama. Omar and I just sitting here laughing our butts off. We are so old.


----------



## kmaben

So husband is thinking he's going to pass on the arowana and get a stingray. *facepalm*
Whatever wont be here! I however got a new hi-fin and he's so cute and rather large. His name is Eugene. I have a little female, Sasha, but her tank mate committed suicide four days ago. So she's happily shoaling now.

One of the soldiers in my battery I just found out has a rabbit. Oh yeah I'm gonna be over there snuggling. 

Just talked to mom. Daddy let Shya out for some alone time and to stretch her legs. Apparently she's been torturing my moms little wiener dog. The same dog the bird chases. She apparently puts her angry ears on and boxes him in the butt as he walks by. However I seen him chasing her when I was home on leave. So kind of deserves it. Dont feel bad about it. 
Of course daddy laughs and mom pecks at him for letting the rabbit out and hurting her little wiener dogs feelings. Which is ok when she's behaving herself. Which then leads to an old person fight. Which I always find funny.

Ugh so sick of waiting. Want to go to Scotland. Drink a McEwans beer. Play pool in a bar and curse with my fellow kin.


----------



## Anaira

I want a leatherman.  

Fish committed suicide? I need details. 
Bah, these little dogs ask for it! Reuben gives Shya his full approval.


----------



## kmaben

I would love to see Reuben in all his glory. As long as his dewlap didnt touch me. How is Nermal doing? I hear New Zealand is a gorgeous place to visit. :wink

No you want a Gerber. I'll send you one! Just dont take it into any federal buildings. They dont like it.

I'm not sure why but her tank mate Nina decided to jump out of her tank. We didnt find her until the next morning. They can jump for sure you should have seen Sasha while they were trying to catch her and bag her. But they've been in that tank for months and I just never even dreamed she would want out for some reason. Need to start collecting that pay check so I can afford hubbys hobby and my cute fish wants.

My big syno is suffering heater burn. Then the heater blew out and the tank got very cold which stressed him and really threw his slime coat off. So he looks so crappy sitting in his little hospital tank. Can't wait to upgrade all the tanks.

Maybe I will take pictures of all the fish. I really have nothing to do for the next week. I stalk RO almost all day. I can only take so much tv watching. And my husband is about ready to THROW me on a plane so he can have some peace and quiet.

Ah life in the military. It's so grand.


----------



## Anaira

Reuben's dewlap is soft, and fluffy!

Well, Gerbers sound ok, too! I want two kinds, though. The pocket tool ones, that have everything, and either a military one, or survival one. Mmm, knives. 

Take pictures! Take pictures of everything! I don't know anything about fish, but I can admire the pretty!


----------



## sweet_buns

Haha loved the start to your blog! Looking forward to reading further!


----------



## whitelop

We had a green terror abandon ship too, last year. I noticed something next to the tank stand and my hub was in the room already so I asked him what it was and he said "Oh...well now we know where the terror went. He offed himself." I didn't think they would want to jump out of the tank, but who knows what goes through a fishes head. haha. 
Now we're just down to the parrots and the strange african catfish and never stops growing. haha. 

I'm also relieved to see that I'm not the only one with a bun who assaults the other animals in the house.


----------



## kmaben

you can totally survive with a gerber, it's labeled as a multitool. I have hacked, chopped, cut, cooked, repaired, sliced, and even doctored with my gerber. Mostly my own finger with the above mentioned but still a great all purpose tool. Especially if you're wanting to be an engineer of any kind. I also carry a spydrco knife which I use way more often than I do the gerber. My hubby stole than lost my knife I deployed with then bought me a hot pink one to make up for it. LOVE IT! Spydrco is a good brand with good customer service and a great fix policy.

My blog gets a little boring after awhile with rants and ravings in between periods of Army downtime. Hate to disappoint.

Please Shya has an issue with everyone in the house. To include us lowly humans. Probably the only human she truly gets along with and I'll even go so far as to say she likes is my daddy and the three year old my mom watches Lilly. Crap head traitor.

What kind of catfish is it? Does he swim around upside down all the time? Green terrors are evil. I refuse to let hubby get one. They're aggressive and usually fight everything else to death. Parrots probably conspired and threw him out of the tank.
HAHAHAHAH! Just had the most hysterical little fish cartoon run through my head.


----------



## Anaira

Well, I looked at their website, and there are lots of different types on there. lol. I want one that has pliers, and screwdriver, etc, but I like slashy/stabby knives as well. lol. I avoid knife shops though. I don't think it'd be safe. >.>


----------



## whitelop

My catfish doesn't always swim upside down, but he can. He has a sharp pointy dorsal fin, I think its his defense mechanism. He's black with like grayish/brownish/whiteish spots...hell I don't know, I only see him when we feed them. haha. He stays to himself in a log thing. But he's grown like 5 inches in almost a year, I guess its been that long. I don't know exactly. But he seems really fast growing since my big parrot is over 2 years old and I don't think she's growing anymore. 
The terror wasn't that bad, it was the smallest fish in the tank, at like 4 inches. haha. It stayed to itself in a corner of the tank. I really liked the way he looked though, I thought he was really pretty. I guess he was unhappy because the parrots were pushy or whatever. Because they are, they're insane. They splash and fight and court each other and dig nests and never lay eggs because they're giant mutant lovelies. I just love those suckers! hahah. I nursed my big one back to health...BAM! Fish whisperer. haha. Sorry. 
My hub didn't want the terror, but I really liked him! haha. I really like oscars too, but they get too big for our tank. I would be scared that they would grow huge and eat my parrots or something. haha. They always have the most unhappy faces and I LOVE it! I also have a super weakness for betta fish, I just love them so much. 

Is it weird we get so attached to our fish? Because I really love my fish.


----------



## kmaben

So I need a picture of this thing now!

And I never thought you could get attached to fishes. I always thought they were kind of stupid but after my big silly goldfish I'm hooked. He comes up to me and I can put food right in his mouth and I talk to him. Mostly it's creepy baby Dory talk with a lot of Fishy, fishy fishy! in it but hey he loves it.

Omar's Oscars are kind of stupid. One's a big bully and one is slightly retarded. He loves his bubbles and lives in lala land all the time. The mean one hit the floor twice and always see's fairies at the top of the tank. He's always hitting the lid after something. Could be why he's mean. Knocked everything else out of his little pea brain.

So Fairies explained. Tex-Anne the bird walks around looking at the ceiling at non-existant-ness. She tricks you into looking too. You sit and stare at her telling her you're smarter than her because she's just a little bird and you have a higher functioning brain. You aren't going to look. Then she starts running around in circles staring at the celing. Then she looks at you. Then she bobs her head. Then you look. SON OF A!! Curse you higher functioning brain. So we call it watching for fairies. Cat does it too. I have no idea why we named it that I truly forgot where I was going with this story. Moving on!

My new Nicaraguan cichlid is super awesome! I got a video of her being weird. Need to upload it.


----------



## kmaben

Last post of fishies then I'm done blowing up my blog.

First up the hi-fins

Sassy Sasha. Has an attitude which is strange for this species




She's farther away in this pic but she is tiny compared to EUGENE!




They share a tank with a hillstream loach named buzz. His colors are stunning

ROSCOE! My big silly fishy fishy




My bad forgot to resize it. He's full grown. He's a fan tail gold fish

Tried to get pictures of the Leopard cat. Talk about strange




apparently forgot to resize it as well.









Still suckin at life. This is slick. He's a freshwater eel. By freshwater I mean brackish. Eels do really well with others and even other eel species. I have the only two eels in the world who like to fight. It's ugly. There is also a chaca chaca, banjo cat, clown loach, and random Jack Dempsey trying to grow in that tank. Couldnt get pictures of my super cool, super personable synodontis decora. I call him Macduff.


----------



## kmaben

Last tank




Willie!Willie! He's a little larger than slick. They're supposed to be shy creatures but Slick refuses to eat for anyone but me. Willie see's anyone walk by and he's like feed me? He'll take food out of the oscars mouth. Funnily enough the oscars never mess with him. He also doesn't play nice with poor slick

Speaking of los stupidos




Ralph on the left and Blackie on the right.

Rainbow shark pierre. He is best buds with the eel and good about cleaning the tank. Because of his little mustache he has a French accent like Franklins just higher pitched. Because he's a fish.





My new little Nicaraguan cichlid! Who I just found out is a girl. She went from Pepe to Mimi! I LOVE HER!!


----------



## holtzchick

I like your fish but with Shya getting into so much trouble it's amazing you have time for anything else  
No but seriously, I've read through most of your blog and it's very interesting, will keep reading for updates


----------



## agnesthelion

Cool cool fish! I know nothing about fish but I always love looking at aquariums. They are so beautiful. I've heard they are a lot of work though.


----------



## kmaben

They can be a lot of work and we're still learning. It's omar's hobby but I enjoy my fishes and figured I'd better learn a few things to help out. We've lost a few fish (some of them rather expensive) but it's all in the filtration you have. That's like 85% of the battle. Airation, temperature, proper tank size and the personalities of the fishes your trying to mix make up the other 15%.

Going to pay off a lot of bills and build omars dream tanks with my deployment money. Picked up a 210 gallon tank while we were in Houston for DIRT CHEAP! Will make caring for them a whole lot easier. Plus we run six tanks at any given time. Larger tanks are much easier to care for then smaller ones. Plus Omar wants to start breeding fish. In particular Electric Blue Jack dempseys which are very difficult to keep let alone breed due to their fragile nature. I'm already 80 dollars deep in dempseys alone and they need their own tank. Didn't catch their picture and the electrics are pretty stunning. The regulars are pretty too but mean. Seen a lot of jacked up oscars who got into fights with dempseys.

Going to the fish store doesn't help any. They had a saltwater fish I wanted in the worst way. He was a picasso triggerfish (fuscus family) and of course he had an attitude problem. He would rearrange his tank and jump out of his tank to bite you! I loved him. Being in the army requires a lot of moving. Moving freshwater isn't to difficult but forget trying to tear down a saltwater tank and get it started again. You can but it takes days.

Phew ok enough fish talk. I really need to quite procrastinating and finish getting my house in order. And apparently step into work for something stupid for someone stupid.


----------



## whitelop

I had this goldfish once, he lived for 5 years. His name was Pokey, because he wasn't fast and he would just "poke" along. haha. My mom and I loved that fish! She was getting him out of the tank one night to clean it and he jumped out of her hand and landed in the drain. He lost his eye! He lived for 4 more years with one eye. We had to put a sign on his tank that said "don't tap on the glass, he thinks you're feeding him" because I would lightly tap when it was feeding time and he would **** near jump out of the water to eat! I could also put food right in his mouth. He was such a good fish! 
My parrots are like that too. I can run my hand down the side of the tank and they'll follow it and they'll come out of the water for food and eat it from my hand. They're so funny. I'll try to get a picture of the catfish, he's so fast though! 

I would love a salt water tank, but the up keep on them is SO much. Plus, s*its crazy expensive and everything has to be just right in the tank for the fish and/or coral to live. My FIL had a lionfish, the ones with the long quill things and that are poisonous. Well, he got stabbed in the hand or something with a quill and had to go to the hospital because they're deadly. haha. Too bad...


----------



## sweet_buns

kmaben said:


> Sheesh. I hearts my little hippity hoppitys. At lunch I just want to come home and hang out with everyone.
> 
> Walk the dogs, take a nap with my old cat, and mint treats and grooming for the rabbits.
> 
> Who needs kids?



:yeahthat:

I much prefer furbies to babies. :nod


----------



## kmaben

F*** a duck. Tornado warning sirens screaming. Looks like one is forming about 12 miles west of us with 4in hail. SERIOUSLY!!? Seriously what the hell am I supposed to do? Hang around in the storm shelter till is passes? Have one in the back yard. Totally the clincher for getting this house. My parents are coming up but thankfully they're not close yet. So not freaking happy. Supposed to get on a plane Friday. I'm about to go kick this tornadoes ass.


----------



## PaGal

That's not good. Those things scare the bejeesus out of me. never been in one been rented a mobile home many years ago and dreamt of them every night of the summer. I was so hoping for a basement so I could feel a little better than a dang closet but only saw one house for sale here that had one and the home wouldn't have worked for us.

Years ago we got a 55 gallon and some different gouramis. We both had tanks growing up and enjoyed them. Hubby also had arowana and a ray as an adult. We were dealing with a lot of hassle from a crazy person and needed something peaceful so thought looking at the fish would do it. We had a lot of trouble picking a breed of fish from what was available and did our research. Gouramis were not the right answer as they were always being grumps and not at all relaxing. Then we were given a 125 gallon with a pacu and two koi. We loved them. The koi spent like 20 hours a day just eating and cleaning the bottom. Long story short we had to find other homes for them due to a rental lease (BS). The pacu was 18" and the koi 7" by then. All of them would come to the top at feeding time. They would also follow my finger or me when I was near the tank. Skippy the pacu would eat a handful of cherry tomatoes at a time. They ate all kinds of fresh veggies and fruit. They ate better than I do. Skippy used to splash at the top and take off flying to the other side of the tank so I totally get why they are known as tank busters. When he did that he would also send water across the living room and down the hallway. I used to fuss at him for that. Some day we'll have fish again but just don't have the extra time right now to get it all set up and perfect. We would both like to have salt water as well one day.


----------



## kmaben

18 inches yikes! That is a GIANT pacu!! Totally awesome. The oscars are really pouty but have hilarious personalities. I love my big silly goldfish and he follows me around also. I talk to them, yell at them, scold the, baby talk them, and kiss them through the glass. I refuse to touch them though. I dont even like it if they just brush past me while I'm feeding them. Roscoe did bite me once and it was icky! 

Lord have mercy! LOL apparently there's still a hot artillery range (meaning people are on it firing) during all of this. Something just developed due west of us maybe three miles. I am about to camp my happy butt down in the shelter. 

Now it's really raining and hailing. Scu-rew this!

Update: Two near misses for us. But I am worried about Lawtons only Starbucks. DEAR GOD WHY?! And damage to one of the post gates. I can't stop laughing.
Third one trying to ramp up. Forget this place. Glad we're leaving!


----------



## JBun

Hope you survive the storms and stay safe today. Can't it just all wait a few days til you are out of there and don't have to deal with it anymore?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Tornados...can´t even imagine that...reminds me of them all going into the shelter in the wizard of oz haha.

My friend has koi carp in a pond in his garden and goldfish. I love watching them and feeding them. He spend loads of time keeping the pond clean and filtered and he has plants in it and on it as well, very relaxing to just watch them swimming round. 

I do love looking at massive aquariums. I was watching a programme a couple of weeks ago where they´d built a gigantic aquarium in a casino and it was absolutely amazing. The colours of the fish and the variety...I just loved it. They´d themed it for the casino and they had a moving roulette wheel which had broken. One guy had to get in with all his diving gear on and fix it...looked so funny him in there with all those little colourful fish.


----------



## kmaben

uh-oh minor panic attack


----------



## Katielovesleo3

No! No panic attacks! So how is Rhodey...I know I spelled that wrong huh? 
Chris! I love that show, guess it's called tanked and I love how they make all different kinds of fish tanks for people 

How did the tornado go?


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, I think you leave today! OHMYGOD! What are we going to do without you? Or can you get online overseas? 
Where are you leaving to? When do you come back stateside? Why am I asking so many questions like a little kid?


----------



## MagPie

Oh good luck over there and be safe.


Since I'm a little behind on everything. I also have fishes! Actually a 10 gallon planted tank (dunno what I was thinking). I've had the thing set up for years and it's doing well despite an algae issue I need to work on. For the longest time it had 3 orange hatchet danios and 3 assinian snails in it. But lost all the snails and all but one hatchet danio. That danio has been going strong for 3 years. I want more but they are hard to find at regular stores. So I dumped in two platies. And have a betta that I need to set up a tank for him. I'd love to one day have a salt tank. But really I already have my expensive animal hobby love taken care of haha.

Sorry for the misspells, it's late.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can´t believe it´s gone so fast...safe journey and hope you can get on here from time to time. 

Katie, yes that was it...tanked...it was really good and I love the aquariums....I wouldn´t want one but I do think they are so relaxing to watch...sort of hypnotise you with all those colours.


----------



## kmaben

Made it to a transient stop for a few days then moving on. 24+ hours of traveling and so many plane stops. Took a three hour nap and trying to stay awake. Omar bought me a larger stuffed rabbit with big soft Franklin floppy ears. Everyone was making fun of me for caring it around but in the end everyone trying to steal it. Will take pictures of "franklins" adventures later. 

I love the show tanked. There's an awesome picture of a huge like bed frame that is nothing but fish. My husband wants something along those lines and I'm going Guess again!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, he´ll just have to dream on....I just love all the tanks they make, amazes me with all those ideas. Please take a pic of your stuffed Franklin, funny how they make fun then they all want one lol.


----------



## Anaira

Here.





Or this one:




Or this




But actually, I think this one is my favourite





I'd hate to clean those.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don´t know if it´s just me but I can´t see them :dunno


----------



## Anaira

Hmm, really? Odd. I went into incognito mode, so I wasn't signed into anything, and still showed up for me.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yes I want to see this stuffed animal Frankie look alike lol

My favorite tank is the shower one they recently made. It was Egyptian and cleopatra themed. You could see the tank when you walked into the room and from in the shower but there was a special glass that when a switch was flipped the glass would fog up. It was very pretty


----------



## kmaben

Made it. And have I mentioned how much I HATE FLYING?!?! However this is the first time I haven't puked on this certain plane. So off to a semi good start. Omar all moved into my parents and already checked on Franklin. Said his teeth grew in just fine and nice and perfect. Amazed at how quickly they grew. Will of course keep watch in case something crazy happens that we cant see. Have outdoor pen pretty well constructed and omar added a few things for their comfort. Pretty nice pen and well worth the money for easy moving. Since we seem to do that quite a bit. Fish tank went where Shya was supposed to go so Daddy a little miffed. Temporary of course but poor poor abused Shya Have a lot to do to get my section of the ground but once I'm semi-settled and have a little down time will upload pictures.


----------



## whitelop

Glad you made it there! I guess? :/ 

I'm glad everyone is settling in well.


----------



## PaGal

Glad you made it there safely! I can understand the hating to fly. I'm a wreck when I've had to. Somehow I missed the past few pages of posts until today, I'm just now figuring out that I can check all daily posts instead of just seeing the most recent. I'm slow but eventually get it. 

You can correct me if I'm wrong, thought you were heading to the middle east. So I was thinking you could maybe find a camel spider to adopt while you are there, they are big and creepy but you put up with Shyla's craziness so no doubt can handle one of them with ease! 

Skippy was a great fish and I would talk to my fish and sometimes yell at them, mostly Skippy the pacu when he splashed water everywhere especially after I had just scrubbed the floors. Oh and when he'd just decide to zoom across the tank which would send the koi into a panic. One once accidently buried itself up to it's back fin in the gravel luckily he was o.k.


----------



## kmaben

Lisa theres no telling what you saw when you googled the image. Probably not as accurate as it really could be. They do get large dont get me wrong. And they do jump. And they do "chase" you. Mostly they just want to walk in your shadow but it freaks people out so it gives the illusion they're chasing you. They dont suck camels blood and they can bite, which is painful, but they aren't poisonous or cause your skin to slough off. I was usually the only one brave enough to kill them when they'd get into our tent on my first deployment. There was one on the barrier leading out and everyone would go the other direction. I decided I was going to kill him one day so their I was with shoe in hand and that joker straight up winked at me! I just paused unsure what to do. I was afraid it was a precursor to something else so I didnt have the guts to go through with it. 

Ok I just googled camel spiders and are they ever ugly looking! But I dont remember them being that incredibly gross. Guess I never got close enough. When they die they shrink up real small too. I had this epic battle with one in our tent and it was a huge specimen. I tore up the tent and almost sprained an ankle going after it. I finally smashed it and everyone was poking fun at how that itty bitty spider got the best of me. Whatever!

Havent seen any spiders yet but lots of stray cats though so I may pick one out to try and tame.

Haven't had lots of time to get much personal stuff done yet. Maybe in the next few weeks. I keep promising pictures but eh one day! I've just turned into Ariana apparently!

*Edit. So my daddy is always out in his garage doing something. In our old neighborhood he was a very predominate figure in which people and animals were always stopping by. Two dogs in particular when they would escape their yards never made it very far down the street because they would hang out with daddy in the garage. We move into the new house. We have literally only been there hours. Daddy comes in the house and these two dogs follow him in from the garage. I kindly take them home.
Today omar is telling me that Daddy found two baby squirrels in the front yard. He goes into the garage to find them some food and they followed him in there. They are now in the house in a crate getting bottle fed by my mother. And she whines about me collecting animals!!

LMBO


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. They're fostering squirrels! That made me laugh out loud, for real! haha. Thats so funny, and they wonder where you get it from? The animal collecting apple doesn't fall far from the animal collecting tree. My mom wonders why I have so many and then she remembers a time when we had 12 cats and 2 dogs. haha. She knows whats up. 

Those spiders are weird. They're not really spiders, they're like their own thing. Gross. You should tame one of those! I'm going to be honest, if I ever saw a spider of that magnitude, I would probably pee my pants or have a heart attack. I can be manly about most things, but large spiders are not one of them. When I see a large spider, it brings the little kid out in me and I jump around and squeal and sometimes cuss loud enough for the neighbors to hear. And I will also sacrifice whoever is standing next to me to the spider. Ask my husband, he got sacrificed to a rat once because it scared the ever loving hell out of me. 

Anyway, try not to bring any dogs or cats home. I know there are a lot of dogs that solider's bring home. And I think a lot of companies have dogs that follow them around and stay with them and become the company dogs. Hopefully it doesn't soften your heart enough to have it shipped from there to here! Be strong! 
:hearts


----------



## JBun

I still refuse to look at the camel spider pictures. I already hate itty bitty spiders. I don't need to be imaging anything bigger thanks.

I think it's so funny that here you are deployed, clearrrr, across the world, and you are online chatting with your rabbit friends. Haha, it's great! I'm glad you do though. We have to hear about your adventures there, and what's going on back at home while your gone. Your in Qatar right? I think there's another house bunny owner on here, from there.

Hahaha, I can't believe those squirrels just followed your dad into the garage. Your dad must be the 'animal whisperer'. The kids in my neighborhood found a baby squirrel under one of the cars one day. After it had been there all day, I decided to take it in. Once it got used to me and wasn't scared anymore, it was really cute. It used to play wrestle games with my hand. I just fed mine mouse/rat food blocks, and veggies and nuts, once it was weaned. If the little squirrellies end up staying at your parents very long, pass on to them that if the squirrels aren't getting enough calcium in their diet, they get SUPER grouchy and crabby. That happened when I weaned mine off of milk. I ended up having to sprinkle dolomite powder(calcium) on his food, and after that he was his happy friendly self and would wrestle with my hand again.


----------



## kmaben

In Dubai. And there is a rabbit lover here somewhere! I may end up on her door step for a rabbit fix!

Omar just skyped me and all the animals. Franklin nosed the computer camera like he was looking for attention. I LOVE that guy.

Technology can definitely be a good thing. Even in 2002 when all of this started they didnt have phones or internet. What they did have was sketchy at best.

Little rescued Urchins.


----------



## JBun

Awww, cute little squirrellies! I'm glad you got to say hi to Franklin too. I know how much you miss him. It's kind of funny. Other parents deployed, check in with home, to talk to the kids and see how they are doing. You talk to the buns, haha.

Yeah, it's @cheezling who's in Dubai. Here's a thread they started recently. Maybe you could go have some bunnytime 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f40/bunny-eating-poop-not-cecals-74623/


----------



## PaGal

That's what I was going to say...we know where the animal collecting originated. To be honest I would have loved growing up with that. I was the one collecting, including wild animals then but did not have any back up through my family. 

BTW I love squirrels! They are so fun to watch. We have plenty here because of all of the oaks even with the owls, hawks, eagles and yes one neighbor. I'm not happy about the neighbor but some people you can't change.

My ex was in Saudi for the first Gulf war and there was no email, a phone call once a week if you were lucky and mail took weeks to arrive. So you went a week hoping they were ok and new even though you got a letter it was weeks old and no guarantee that everything was the same. 

I remember my friend had some issues with their bills and desperately needed to speak with the hubby as he had been paying them till he deployed. Red Cross would not allow any more calls to the guys because of such a high rate of calls by wives announcing plans for divorce. It sucked!


----------



## Anaira

I think camel spiders are cute!





*giggles*

No but really, I think they look fuzzy, and soft! Also, I google imaged camel spider bites; some epic ones there. There was one where it had turned necrotic and was going all black, and crusty. 

I will stop now. In case anyone was wondering, I like looking at messy pictures.


----------



## kmaben

I was just in the most ridiculous situation ever. So on my last deployment we had the same type of toilets. For some reason here you can't flush the toilet paper. Uh health hazard? Anyways if you do to much "business" it doesn't flush all the way down this teeny tiny hole. You have to kind of time it and flush at the same time and it's all a bit unbelivable. So there I sit with this mess that wont flush down. Really What are my options? Do I just leave it and be that nasty person everyone is talking about and trying to find so they can beat the crap out of you. Do I brave it with a baby wipe and try to push it down and possibly clog up the pipe? Or aha!!!! A cheap made by the lowest bidder toilet scrubber!! 
Needless to say I was victorious but the Army is down one toilet scrubber. It had to go in the garbage. Sorry but there's casualty's in war.

Ok I'm done being gross. Just the shear stupidness of the situation had me going God. Why? Why am I here?


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Wow Kaley. You would have done better to have just gone in a hole in the ground! 

So what do you do with the toilet paper? Ew.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, that is so gross but a girl has to do what a girl has to do.....I was thinking the same as Morgan but now I don´t need to ask haha. 

Yes, wouldn´t it be easier to just find a spot and then bury it ???? I can well imagine you asking what the hell am I doing here ullhair:


----------



## kmaben

There's a garbage can in the little box of a toilet and if you forget to drag it over to the toilet before you sit down you're screwed.
In my seven years in the army it's absolutely the weirdest situation I've ever been in. 
My platoon Sgt tried to sell me for a camel. Not that weird. One dude in Iraq thought I was going to marry him and started telling me all about his people and where we were going to live and all this other information he probably shouldn't have. Wasn't that weird. Digging a hole and peeing in the middle of Iraq in full body armor and M4 while dudes pulled a 360 perimeter on my bare butt. Not that weird!! 

Out done by one stupid toilet.


----------



## PaGal

In this day and age, with all of the advances in technology...yet they can't get a commode right! Go figure.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise that is so true....we can do so many things and they can´t make a portable loo with a big enough waste pipe.......aaarrrggghhhhh


----------



## JBun

Yes, that's the US tax dollars at work for ya!


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, that guy thought you were going to marry him? hahaha. Thats hilarious. I bet that was an awkward..."well, you see I'm already married and this isn't going to work out! Its not you, its me. Well no, it is you." kind of conversation! 
I feel like who ever was in charge of me would try to sell me for a camel too. The camel would be a lot less mouthy.


----------



## Azerane

This is probably going to sound a bit weird, but where I've been in the U.S, I hate the toilets. The bowl shape is often designed differently to the ones here, and I find that for me, stuff just doesn't flush down properly and gets clogged. I don't get how everyone who lives in the country has no problem with that weird bowl shape, but I do. I much prefer the bowl shape we have here, never clogged a toilet here in my life, but my first week in the U.S...!

Anyway, it's really sweet that he skyped you and with all the animals too!


----------



## JBun

Azerane said:


> This is probably going to sound a bit weird, but where I've been in the U.S, I hate the toilets. The bowl shape is often designed differently to the ones here, and I find that for me, stuff just doesn't flush down properly and gets clogged. I don't get how everyone who lives in the country has no problem with that weird bowl shape, but I do. I much prefer the bowl shape we have here, never clogged a toilet here in my life, but my first week in the U.S...!
> 
> Anyway, it's really sweet that he skyped you and with all the animals too!


 
That's cause our new toilets are designed to conserve water, hence they clog. Some of the most recent ones are designed a little better, and don't clog as easily. But by far the best ones are the old water guzzler toilets, they almost never clog


----------



## Azerane

JBun said:


> That's cause our new toilets are designed to conserve water, hence they clog. Some of the most recent ones are designed a little better, and don't clog as easily. But by far the best ones are the old water guzzler toilets, they almost never clog



Yes but that's why we have dual flush toilets here, there's a button for when you pee and it only uses half a flush, and the other button is for when you... well, and that's a full flush


----------



## kmaben

We go over to the Australian side every chance we get. They have real buildings, and real toilets, and real food and we just like to listen and giggle over the accents. 
However Vegemite? Disgusting!!!
One of my favorite shows is Bondi Beach. I just want to go for the hot life guards!

Soooo the showers werent working today and my silly self this morning was all motivated and did PT. Thankfully I remembered from last deployment that six bottles of water will wash all my hot spots. Yep starting to feel more and more like a deployment.

Maybe I'll get some rabbit time tonight. I really miss all my loves. And the Gerbils had babies and Omar didn't have the heart to give them up as snake food. So now I'm curious as to how this is going to work. Guess I better call the vet and see what it will cost in Houston to Neuter the male. Should have done it before I left.


----------



## Azerane

kmaben said:


> We go over to the Australian side every chance we get. They have real buildings, and real toilets, and real food and we just like to listen and giggle over the accents.
> However Vegemite? Disgusting!!!
> One of my favorite shows is Bondi Beach. I just want to go for the hot life guards!



Vegemite seems to be one of those 'you need to grow up with it' things, I love it 

Gerbil babies! I bet they're super cute!


----------



## PaGal

Azerane...when here you just need to flush more to avoid clogging. I would take the commodes over there any day. Hubby and I are ok with it but harder for the kids to get it.

Kmaben...so how many babies do you have? So have you rubbed off on Omar or has he always been that way? I'm just curious, my hubby has always liked animals but I know I have made an impact though as well.


----------



## kmaben

We have two cats, two dogs, three rabbits, a Goffins Cockatoo, two gerbils plus babies, and multiple fish tanks. My mom has a cat, two little dogs, and currently feeding two baby squirrels.
Hubby has always liked animals but wasnt allowed any while growing up. He's not as obsessive about them like I am but he's come a long way. He's been wanting to pick up an animal or two lately so it's not always me like everyone thinks it is!


----------



## Anaira

Vegemite is disgusting. You should try Marmite!


----------



## PaGal

kmaben...sorry I wasn't clear, I have read your blog from the beginning. I was wondering how many baby gerbils since it sounds like ya'll will be keeping them. 

Hubby said they have the commodes available here like the Australian with the two buttons, one for flushing fluids and one for solids. We'll have to look into that for when we renovate the bathrooms. I can never manage to unclog a toilet and have taken to threatening the girls with building an out house for them to use


----------



## Katielovesleo3

You're better off calling somewhere in the outskirts of Houston. Evey time I call any vet closer to downtown they are more expensive and yet act dumb :/ terds.
Loved the potty story! I watched dumb as dumber today and I just love the part when Harry uses the broken toilet!!!! Hahahaha!!!!

Oh and I googled Australian toilet! And when I went to Mexico it had those two buttons, but I couldn't figure out what they were for!!! My sis and I were playing with the buttons trying to see the difference between the flushes hehehehe. Now I know!!!


----------



## Anaira

Wait...what? What kind of flush system do U.S.ites have? Don't tell me you still have those horrible handle thingies. I HATE those.


----------



## kmaben

Yep the US is still in the toilet stone ages. Just a little handle and no amount of jiggiling will make it go faster or unclog itself. We have been so many places and in so many ways the US is very, very backwards.

I dont know how many baby gerbils. I may find out tonight. Omar didnt want to distrub them until he changed the litter. I'm going these things are already several weeks old! Dig the dang things up and take a look! Make sure Needer didnt eat them or anything. Sheesh. So glad I left them in very capable hands. My female Torres use to be the friendly one. She reverted and Needer my little retarded male comes up because we're always feeding him something. He will climb in your hand and tolerate being picked up but needless to say they're very interesting critters.


----------



## PaGal

Yes, we have handles. What can we say, those they make the decisions on things like conserving water do not always do what makes the most sense. 

Take my neighbor for instance, a farmer. Those in power decide that the land must be protected from erosion so the farmer is paid to grow a crop off season. He grows wheat. Then when it is ready to be harvested he has to spray it to kill it. Then he just gets rid of it. This is their idea of erosion control. He could do the same and still provide the wheat for food but no he must kill it. he could till it under which would add nutrients to the ground, no he must kill it and on top of all that poison is being introduced when he kills it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Some things just don´t make any sense but I have laughed at all this toilet talk. I remember when I went to Morocco the first time and there was just a hole in the ground, no loo roll and no flush...I´ve never held on so much in my life lol. It also made me think of the film Demolition Man with the shells....never figured out what they were for and I´ve seen the film loads of times....anyone like to explain ???? And the loos in Spain do flush really well if anyone wants to know but we only have one button not two !!


----------



## PaGal

kmaben...I had gerbils when I was young. I can remember one always found a way to escape no matter what we tried. Our cat would track it down though. The cat wouldn't mess with it, he'd just sit down near were it was. I also remember one attacked the other but that's all I remember because I was so young. I'm not sure how anyone could wait that long and not take a peek.

Chris...I had to use one of those holes in the ground traveling from France to Germany. All I could do was shake my head. We may have handles still on our toilets but at least our rest stops have much more to offer than a whole in the ground. I never saw the movie so have no idea what you are talking about but I sure am curious now.


----------



## Anaira

jeepers you guys are backward! You still don't even use the metric system; bane of my life.


----------



## kmaben

Lisa, I totally was!

Chris I dont think the seashells are meant to be understood. We JUST had that conversation two days ago. No one sesms to know!

EDIT

OMG I am going to punch that "fake passport, counterfeit currency" poster in the gonads


----------



## whitelop

The people who used to live in my house had an outhouse until the 70's when they finally PUT a bathroom in the house. The outhouse is actually collapsed in the woods like 20 yards from the fence. 

Am I like the only one who can pee outside and there not being a problem? Sometimes the house is too far away!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I have yet to go in our yard but the husband does it all the time. Apparently so does all the other guys that come over because only when the girls are here do any of them come inside and some of them are here from early till late. I guess it's a country thing. 

Well someone did it again just yesterday and all three deny that they did it. Kids, arrrrgghhh!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahaha Lisa I totally tried to sound Australian. 
Our rule has been for a long long time, that women may use the restroom inside, men can go outside. Some men get all bent out of shape about it but we have out reasons, mostly one. It's name is Brian. Pee all over bathroom floor....not cool. Leo has special privileges because he doesn't pee like a drunk moron lol. So for the most part I am very proud of all the men who come over bc they pee outside. Occasionally they anger me, example I am sitting on the couch my cousin is stayin the night, he is upstairs, he goes to the bathroom, leaves the door OPEN and is peeing like niagra falls and I have to yell and be like ewwww wtf I don't want to hear that crap, close the door at least!!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I tell my husband to pee outside all the time. haha. We actually just got into an argument/slappy fight the other night about him peeing outside. I was sitting on the back steps and he was standing on the rock at the bottom, theres only 2 steps so his butt was in my face. So he was like I have to pee; then proceeds to undo belt like he's going to pee right off the back steps. So I kicked him in the back and stood up and told him no, he could go over by the fence but not right where we walk. He was like "I DO WHAT I WANT!" then tries to pee there again. I yelled at him and got feisty with the hands and we started the slappy fight, but I finally pushed him far enough away, to a place where he could pee. 
Too bad that was like 11pm on a week night and we were so loud. I laughed so hard because it was so ridiculous!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lmao that's too funny. XD "slappy fight" how does that go? Lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I tell you this place is never boring....no, I never understood the seashells and no one else I know understands either. 

Lisa, I did try that with an Aussie accent, I do a pretty decent aussie accent but I did laugh quite a lot. 

We used to have an outside loo when I was really little, was awful having to go out there in the middle of winter. Reminds me I was watching the Green mile again last night and I remember when Tom Hanks raced to the outside loo but didn´t make it....boy was it a long way from the house haha.


----------



## PaGal

I can't remember the movie Demolition Man but you guys got me curious. I did a search on three sea shells in Demolition Man. There is an explanation out there that supposedly was told by Stallone during an interview. It is claimed that one of the writers explained it to Stallone when he could not figure it out. 

Let me warn you...just as magic loses that special something when you learn how the trick is performed, learning the answer to the three sea shells may leave you feeling disappointed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

:disgustenise, I have just googled it and now wish I hadn´t, think I preferred not to know.


----------



## Anaira

Never seen the movie, but I googled, and the answer has me giggling. I don't know why I find it so funny, don't usually do potty humour. The diagram made it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, I didn´t at the diagram now I´m gonna have to go back and take a peek.


----------



## PaGal

The diagram was the funny part but I wish I had not looked it up...darn my curiosity!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm gonna go ahead and stay in the dark  I haven't seen Demolition Man, either. Hmm...


----------



## kmaben

wow so per usual my blog ran away from me. I gave up and googled the three seashells. Someone was drunk when they thought of that. Slightly hilarious and strangely anatomically correct. Demolition Man is an all time classic. I mean its right up there with gone with the wind. A must see for sure!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahaha I googled it!!!! X'D people are crazy! I wonder who thought of that and why?


----------



## kmaben

So I can't say much. But this is a very very frustrating deployment. On the upside! I moved into a permanent tent. No more transient for me! Have pictures of my little four by six area but it's alllllll mine! It makes me happy.


----------



## JBun

Wow! You sound like you are in the lap of luxury now, haha  For some reason I thought with you going to Qatar, that the conditions would be better and more civilized there. I guess the army spares no expense for you guys' comfort :USA: Yay, USA :foreheadsmack:


----------



## kmaben

I only wish I was in Qatar. It's much more built up over there. Sadly no I am in UAE. Neat things to see though. The worlds largest mall is a bit ridicoulous. They have this in mall aquarium that has sharks and stingrays. You can pay to swim with them. I so want to do that.

Some pictures although it's absolutely nothing great except to me.





My Franklin stand in.





This rubbery fun little guy sits by the phone in the aid station. He makes me happy at work.





My little living area. It's messy I just moved in. Looks better now. It makes me happy. I have real sheets now. Like a real person.

Maybe I can link the facebook movies Omar posts for me on here. Will figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

And I complain I haven´t got any space in the whole of my apartment....love the stuffed Franklin and the rubbery bun has such a cute face. I think everything is over the top in the UAE, bigger and grander. Swimming with sharks and stingrays sounds like something you should do if you can.


----------



## kmaben

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658762774150796&set=p.658762774150796&type=2&theater

hmmmm. Not sure how to embed the facebook links. Omar makes these videos for me and posts them on my facebook. This one has a great outside Kai Binky


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I wish I could see it  If it's not set to be public, it's not going to let us view it, sadly.


----------



## JBun

The video can't be accessed. I think if the setting on the video is changed to public, then it might work after that.

I love your Franklin bunny. I just want to snuggle it, it's so cute  I used to have a bunny stuffie, kind of like that, but with brown fur, and it was real rabbit fur. My dad gave it to me when I was a kid, and it was sooo soft. But after I started having pet rabbits, it just didn't feel right to have a stuffed one with real fur. So I passed it on to my little niece, who LOVED it 

That's nice that you have your own *room*. Not too big, but it's all yours . Is it partitioned off so you get a little bit of privacy?


----------



## kmaben

So we redid our whole trauma tent. 
"I think the wall is too close. You'll have problems getting litters out."
Officers: no it'll be fine besides the first patient in, is the first patient out."
"It doesn't always happen like that sirs. Here's why." Offers the only person who has deployed as a medic and been through mascals as a medic.
Officers: no it'll work and here's why. 
"Just because it looks good in your head doesnt mean it will work in reality but you do what ever you want. Just know when it has to be rebuilt neither myself or my medics are going to be doing it."
Officers: You know you have a real attitude problem.

Hm Mascal Exercise happens today. Gee what did we find out? The wall was built to close to the work area. Couldn't get patients out like we were suppose to.

Officers: We'll push the wall back some
"Better go find someone to help you. I have an attitude problem remember?"

Gee I wonder why I feel like the only person with some common sense around here? Frustrating. And this is why my loving husband posts movies of my babies for me.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658762774150796&set=p.658762774150796&type=2&theater

Kai Being super cute

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658786687481738&set=p.658786687481738&type=2&theater

Full on Shya Binkies!! And a minor fight with Lilly


----------



## kmaben

Haha sitting in my "office." It's actually in the corner of the waiting room in our teeny tiny aid station. The desk is pink and the hooks have rabbits on them! That's why it was given to me!


----------



## JBun

Love the desk, haha! I'm guessing it's not Army issued. 

Just fyi, I think the videos still aren't set to public. I'm dying to see them  I bet it's kind of nice to be able to still see your little furbabies while you're gone.


----------



## kmaben

"So you have rabbits. What do they do?"
"Run around the house and be pets."
"They just run around your house? Do they use a litter box?"
"Mostly depends on who's out."
"But what do they do?"
"Sir what does your cat do? Nothing but run around and be a pet"
"So they dont do anything? They dont protect the house from strangers they dont catch mice nothing?"
"Well the little one could rip your face off before you even knew it was gone so I guess that counts for something and sir I've seen your cat. It doesn't catch mice. Do me a favor and dont get a rabbit."

Officers. He's a great guy but he got done in by a little bird nesting in our truck the other night. Pretty hilarious.

I'm working the video issue with omar. The one is great footage of Shya full out Binking and being crazy. I got proof of her being sweet. Now I have proof of her able to binky. Next up is Kai ducking his head under her! 

Kai's video shows how huge he is and how cute. For being so tall and long he doesn't weigh very much. He's only in at about 14 pounds. But he's so thick and square. And have I mentioned Cute? Missin my babies.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I like your little area  Yeah, I wanna punch people who ask what rabbits "do," but instead I patiently answer that YES they show affection and YES they can learn stuff, and YES she pees in a litter box and doesn't *usually* poo everywhere, and NO i'm not a retard leaving stuff around for her to chew on, but YES she would chew and destroy cords if I was stupid and *let* her do so. Would you let a toddler pick up a butcher knife and chew on it? no, you'd keep it out of their reach because they are known to pick things up and put them in their mouths. Same with bunnies. Dip****s.


----------



## whitelop

*hangs head in shame* I let Ellie chew on two major appliances, but I don't allow my kid in the kitchen!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Aww, I'm not picking on you. I know stuff happens, but I just can't stand it when people are like OMG THEY CHEW STUFF! yeah...only if you're not watching


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...it's not like you can put your fridge or washing machine up where she can't get it. Sometimes what we do to protect our things and protect them just do not work out. They are tricksy and smart and more capable than we sometimes give them credit. And you know everything will be going along fine and normal and they'll just out of the blue do something they have never done before and you did not expect.

Puppies will chew on everything and people deal with it so why is it any different then with a bun? I had a german sheppard before that in just a few hours chewed holes through two doors. Holes big enough for her to walk through. She was locked in a long hallway. More than enough room for her. All the doors were shut to keep her safe and out of trouble. Ha!


----------



## kmaben

Ellies two episodes of chewing are too epic to get upset about.


----------



## kmaben

http://youtu.be/93KakCJ-N0w

OK. I THINK! This one should work now. Shya antics!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

cuuuuute! Yes, it works


----------



## Anaira

I need that giant bunneh!

Because I'm creepy, I sent you a friend request. Feel free to delete if you want, I'll understand. *sniff*


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Shya is so cute binking! And it works for me too.


----------



## JBun

Looks like she's having a blast! And Kai, just looks like he wants to be with HIS girl. I forget how ginormous he is, but seeing him in the video reminds me of what a big boy he really is 

I love how they are protecting the tree from her, haha!


----------



## kmaben

I wasnt sure what kind of a tree it is or if it's safe to eat. She hasn't shown any interest in it yet. Shya's to small to and to quick to let lose in the yard like Kai and Franklin. That and daddy wants time alone with HIS rabbit. "Because Kai irritates her some." I've never seen her act like a crazy rabbit before.

Of course I added you Ariana! My facebook lately is posts of pictures from the hubby and general complaints about stupidity while on deployment but feel free. Be assured as I will be stalking your facebook as well. I love pictures. You could be a random stranger on the street, stop me, and go through your whole photo album of that time 12 years ago when your family visited the grand canyon. I'd be the only one who would stop and totally be enraptured. 

On for some Kai. Now the little gal is Lilly she's fixin to turn four in June but she's an old high school friends little girl my mom sits. She's a butt, but we lover her none the less. She's feeding him from the herb garden that got planted specifically with the rabbits in mind.

[ame]http://youtu.be/6bVrM60C0Mc[/ame]

He's just being cute. Which he does best. There is a daddy and bad rabbit cameo. *gags*

*Oh snap it embedded it!


----------



## whitelop

Kai is the size of a small child! Holy cow! 
I watched the video of Shya last night, I laughed so hard because she was SO excited! She's a quick little thing!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh wow! I can't believe how big Kai is. He is almost as big as the girl. What breed is kai?


----------



## kmaben

Kai is actually a small German Giant. He's a big wuss too. He has a mean bite though and a very rough kick. He's a sweet heart of a rabbit but the minute you pick him up watch your shoulders. He's nailed me a couple of good ones that left huge bruises. You can do anything in the world to him and he's pretty tolerant. Just dont pick him up. Brat:bunnybutt:


----------



## PaGal

The more I see of Kai the more tempted I am to steal him! Love the big ones. 

Your dad is so funny with Shyla. So has she been her typical bad self in front of your dad and he just can't help loving her bad or not or has she so far been good while around him? Makes me think of a friend of mine who was the only person that could get my son to sit still when he was young. He would just happily sit quietly for the longest times.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What great videos. I love seeing Shya binkying everywhere, she is a fast little girl. Kai´s ears are just fabulous and he is enoooormous, as big as Lilly, hadn´t realise quite how big he is....he looked really happy in the garden and your dad cuddling Shya is so cute, she looks as though she´s really enjoying it. 

How I laughed at the conversations, I know loads of people who have absolutely no common sense.


----------



## kmaben

Shya is actually pretty good for my dad. She doesnt fuss when he picks her up but will put up a fight for the rest of us. He's seen her box the other dogs and cats and even watched her rip out a mouthful of fur from the cat that took her eye. He always excuses it away. He's learning to read rabbit ears and can tell when she's irritated and will leave her alone. He's pretty much the only one too she'll seek attention from. Well other than Kai. He doesnt take it personal when she doesnt want lovin. Franklin is his second best and always up for a cuddle. He's also jealous of Kai and refuses to learn his name. He's just "the big rabbit." He doesn't quite understand that they're bonded and a little bit intimidated by him.

We had a cat years ago that he really loved and adored. We had a golden about 12 years ago that he really liked but it was faithfully my moms dog. He really likes my old girl but again she's faithfully my dog. Shya may live with us but she's _his_ rabbit as far as he's concerned. Most unusual for the man. But whatever makes him happy.

Seeing him next to Lilly he does look quite large. He only weighs 13 pounds but he's very long and tall. The Ears help the image as well although I dont know what to do with them.


----------



## PaGal

Well it's nice that he loves her so much and she seems to love him as well. I was just curious. I was just wondering if it is like a grandparent with a grandchild where they love them and can overlook there bad behavior because they don't live with them or if he loves her unconditionally, good and bad.


----------



## kmaben

It's a bit of both. He excuses a lot of her behavior and makes a lot of exceptions. And I think he's pretty accepting of the way she is now that he's understanding more and more of her behavior. She's also genuinely on her best behavior when he's around. Her goals in life are to only irritate _me. _Not so much him. He certainly didnt cringe over all the money I've spent on her. My mother seems to think I've picked the animals over real children. Even then she's lightened up on me the more she's around them.

You try having a uterus in the Army. It doesnt always mix.


----------



## kmaben

So about a week or so ago my husband sent me a box. And in this box was Zebra cakes. I have no idea what it about the Army but Army people love Zebra cakes. I have a joe that doesnt even eat sugar in everyday life. Not big on chocolate nothing. I introduced her once and now it's like her crack. For me the only will power I have with zebra cakes is to not eat them all in one setting. So I packed one in my lunch box today and very quietly snuck into the break room. I'm halfway through the last one and she comes around the corner.

"Haha SGT you look really guilty"
I'm Just staring at her
"Is that a Zebra cake"
Shake head no
"I can smell it"

My other Joe comes around the corner at this point

"Zebra cake?"

Have you ever seen monkeys fighting over a greased football?

That just happened -_-


----------



## kmaben

So my husband is running around comicpalooza, meeting drs companions and daleks and here I sit on night shift. In the middle of yet another crap hole desert. HOWEVER!! He did get me an autographed picture of Patrick Stewart scoring major brownie points! EEEEK. And one from Frazer Hines the longest running companion on Dr Who! Double eek!!

Can't complain to much about this deployment though. It's gotten me out of going to my sister-in-laws "Gender revealing Party" for the twins she's carrying. Have I mentioned how much I love my sister-in-law? Not.
She's married to Omars twin so I dont even consider her an in-law. Just this person I have to deal with at family functions. She's the most horrid person and I'd like to rip all her hair out. Sorry still pissy about yet another family Novella unfolding.

Thank you deployment!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, just found you on facebook so have seen the photo. It´s really weird for me cos apart from being the doctors companion back in the 60´s, he was a major character for nearly 20 years in one of our long running soaps over here called Emmerdale. Plus he´s from Leeds which is where I´m from. 

I watched the season finale on the BBC a couple of weeks ago....I don´t like Matt Smith as much as David Tennant but I still love the series and the monsters. 

I so understand your sentiments about in-laws, they are never our choices after all.


----------



## whitelop

Good lord, am I the only one who hasn't watched Dr. Who? I have all of them on netflix. Should I start with the original and work to the new one? That would be like years of my life on Dr. Who, its the longest running show on TV. haha. 

I should watch it. And I probably will. It will get me away from Law&Order:SVU. hahaha.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I could pick kai up  lol he didn't like it very much though

Sounds like Omar is having tons of fun! Was that a fish pond I saw that he sent you on Facebook?


----------



## kmaben

Morgan for Dr who start on the newer stuff. Some of the older stuff is very difficult to watch and a little borning. Good in it's own right just very 1963.

Oye yes that was the small fish pond in the front yard. My mother wants most of her backyard dug up to be a fish pond. My poor husband. And yes you certainly did handle him! I thought when he kicked you that once with his hind leg he broke your sternum for sure! He is such a brat. A Very large, very stubborn brat.

UK soap operas are very different from American soap operas. I like to watch eastenders. In American soaps they're all slim, full makeup, full wardrobe, glamours people. Eastenders takes place in the gehtto and you see all shapes and sizes. It truly makes me laugh. When Omar and I visited London I was like "We have to stay out of the east side!"
Sadly we didnt get to take the trip out to Leeds. I had wanted to see Leeds castle but simply ran out of time.

And sadly today I broke my computer. I'm on night shift so I can use the one at work but all my trackers, memos, training, college, stories, everything was on that computer. One of the computer gurus said he can save my hard drive I'm just waiting for omar to send out another computer. Plus had to stay up late because the other NCO is an idiot. And this computer doesnt have spell check so you can see how illiterate I've become. And a number of assorted Army crap things that definitly made me wake up on the *itch side of the bed. 
Need chocolate. :X


----------



## kmaben

To start with because it's adorable






Oh? You want to take my picture? Well ok then.
What a diva. Been hanging out with a certain little Bad Rabbit to long.





Franklin enjoying some dinner. I LOVE his poufy little feet. And his ears. And his cute face.





Kai in the dirt pile.





Franklin in the dirt pile




I'm begining to wonder what magic this dirt pike poses!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cute pictures!  I loved the one of cute little Franklin eating his veggies. And his cute little paws holding them.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Aww cute! Hey can you send me a request on Facebook? My profile is under dragonfly Schramm and i wanna be friends


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww I wanna kiss Franklin :x


----------



## whitelop

Thats a fat cat. hahha. I LOVE fat cats and have one myself! 

Who doesn't like dirt? All my animals love dirt and Ellie does too. They love to roll and dig and do crazy things in there. So that pile of dirt is like animal heaven and those buns look like they're having a blast! 
Do your parents let them out for most of the day or like morning and evening because its hot? 

No wonder you say Franklin is your stress-relieving snuggle bun, look at him! Look at those rolls and that smushy face! I just want to bury my face in his fur. I really miss having a lop.


----------



## kmaben

Added you Missy!

He is so good about just that Morgan! I come home and if he's out I just sit there pressed into his side petting him. He loves the attention and will take it from anyone. He's a real blessing. I know you miss Foo and she was a good bunny for sure. There's just something about those long loppy ears that just invite you in and steal your heart. 

Omar lets them out at night because it's cooler and he's usually home around that time. If it's not to bad and mom has the mister (is that right?) going they hang around with her while she gardens. The dirt came from the front yard pond hubby and daddy dug. That whole area the rabbits are in needed dirt for flowers. Especially after hubby dug up all the ugly bushes in it. Now all the dirt has to be leveled and the stones reset. Daddy's lookin at hubby shakin his head. Then they can start digging the really LARGE pond my mom wants in the backyard. 
Thank you deployment! Got me out of a ridicoulous (I need a spell check!) baby shower and landscaping.

One of the 1sgts here knows I like rabbits. His daughter is in 4H and they're starting her out with a rabbit. She wanted a mini rex but it was recommended she choose something a little more "rare." So he comes over and asks me a bunch of questions. He's seen my pictures of Kai and very impressed with the breed. He wants a German Giant. 
"Sorry 1sgt you wouldnt want to pay the import fees."
"Well can I buy yours?" 
"Uh-NO!" 
Next question is do you want something that isn't very personable, that she'll want to sell when she's done? Or is getting stuck with something for the next ten years because it's way to sweet to sell ok with you? So we discuss several rabbits to include French Lops. He got an e-mail this morning from his daughter. "Daddy I got a Flop."

Another sucker reeled in.


----------



## Chrisdoc

kaley, agree that to watch all the dr who´s would be pretty difficult. Who´d your fave...I really liked David Tennant with Billie Piper but loved Jon Pertwee and Sarah Jane Smith as well.

The pics are great. Franklin is so cute, he´s really fluffy with fluffy feet, I just love him. Kai´s ear are great, big and floppy, just how I like them.

it´s a pain when the computer goes wrong. I had a massive problem last year but wasn´t as lucky as you as couldn´t save everything on the hard drive and had a new on installed on the old computer. I was really gutted as I had some stuff that I lost. 

By the way, Leeds Castle is in Kent. Leeds I up north in Yorkshire. Lovely place to visit, everyone should visit Yorkshire before they die. There´s a programme on Tv at the moment called The Dales where they travel round the Yorkshire countryside and meet people. I just love it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, I had to come back to comment about Uk soap operas. I don´t actually watch Eastenders, it is far too depressing. I watch both Coronation Street and Emmerdale and there are no fancy dresses, not much glamour and lots of normal people. There´s also quite a bit of humour in these two so you do get a laugh or two. Difficult to understand though for you probably as they´re both northern soaps so the accents are quite noticeable.


----------



## kmaben

What a derka on my part! I assumed Leeds castle would be..well from leeds! Some of the RAF guys are really difficult to understand. Them and the Aussies always come over to shop at our little sneaky snack place. I was walking with someone and one of the RAF guys asked us something. We just stared at him. He asked us again. I turned to the gal I was with
"It's like he's trying to ask us something."
the guy said "something, something, something Wanker."
"I understood the wanker part."
Some of the Aussies he was with just started laughing and then translated for us. Yes translated! Only when we were in Glasgow did I have trouble getting around an accent. Even other Scotsmen have trouble understanding people from Glasgow, so I didnt feel to bad.

David Tennant is by far my favorite doctor. Donna Noble is my favorite companion with Sarah Jane as a close second. From the olders I really liked Tom Baker. The doctor seemed to get a sense of humor with Tom Baker.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, I love David Tennant but I preferred Rose to Donna but I did like Donna as well. Sarah Jane was great, they did an off shoot for kids with her called the Sarah Jane Adventures. they were great as well and she had K9 with her. 

I liked Colin Baker but preferred Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker. 

Some accents are really bad. You are right that Glaswegians are hard to understand, one of my best friends is from Glasgow but Geordies are hard (that´s around Newcastle) and the people from Northern Ireland. People laugh at me because I have quite a strong Yorkshire accent which I tone down over here as some people find me hard to understand but they always know when I have family over as it pops up again.


----------



## kmaben

How did you end up in Spain of all places? We never made it to Spain. Been to Islands owned by the spanish but not Spain itself.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I studied Spanish at university years ago and came over here to work in tourism at the beginning and then left that and went to work in Gibraltar for 15 years but lived in Spain and then I moved up the coast about 12 years ago. Can´t imagine now going back to England. I´ve been to the Balearics but not to the Canaries and have travelled most of Spain from North to South. Haven´t see nearly enough of where I´d like to see and the States is one place I have to visit, at length, before I die. I´ve only been once to Houston when my brother got married, my sister in law is American.


----------



## kmaben

Wow that's quite a story! Just had to google Gibraltar. That's quite a passion for Spanish. I'd imagine they have better and sunnier weather there as well. We went to the Canaries and Mallorca. Loved the Canaries and would gladly go again. Houston of all places lol. Hop a plane and come on down. Can live with me for a bit. The states is a hard place to visit. Every state is different with different foods, cultures, accents, monuments. It's funny to think anyone would want to visit here when there's the rest of the world to want to see. It's difficult to find anything truly original here as as America is such a melting pot. The only sterotype I've really heard of Americans is we're loud and obnoxious.


----------



## whitelop

I would go with that stereotype being true. I'm pretty loud and obnoxious. I was practically raised by people from the Bronx NY and they're pretty loud and obnoxious too and they have terrible potty mouths. But thats my family! haha. 

Its true though, everywhere you go in the US is different, different states do things differently. Different foods, different attitudes. I've never been out of the country but I really couldn't imagine being foreign and wanting to visit here. I'll tell you though, the most unpleasant place I've been in is West Virginia. They were all so rude, every. single. one. of. them. Then you get to PA and they don't know how to merge OR obey speed limits, they do 30 over and then slam on brakes and wait for the traffic to pass before merging. Makes no sense. 
But then you come back to my state, SC and we're all perfect. All the trailers and above ground pools and big trucks with 38inch super swampers. Its like heaven with a pair of hip-waders on. My roots run deep in North and South Carolina, so I MAY be a little biased. LOL


----------



## kmaben

wow. She went there! 

Trailers.......BWHHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, yes, the people in WV can be pretty rude. I'm not from West Virginia and this whole state is so much different from any other state I've been in. They have such weird accents here and its common to see someone just sitting on their porch without a shirt on, haha. Its definitely a strange state. Whenever we see something really weird while driving somewhere we say Only In West Virginia, haha.


----------



## whitelop

hahaaha. There are a lot of trailers. And I will say that in the last 2 days I've seen 7 men grilling with no shirts on, in front of their trailers. Seriously? Why would you have no shirt on while you're in front of a grill? That just seems the MOST dangerous. 

And I have to add that I do not live in a trailer or have an above ground pool. BUT there are people down the road from me, who do live in a trailer and they let their chickens live under their trailer. (...you might be a redneck.) That has to STINK.


----------



## Chrisdoc

There are loads of places I haven´t been but would love to see like Australia and New Zealand, most of South America, loads of places in Africa, Scandanavian countries, Far East, the list is endless. There are certain places in the US that appeal to me more than others but I´d like to get a chance to have a look round at least. Gibraltar is a strange place and a thorn in the side of the Spanish who want it back. I used to have to cross the frontier every day and carry my passport with me as well....weird eh. 

Kaley, just heard today that Matt Smith is hanging his sonic screwdriver up....there´s now a race on to see who´ll be the new Dr Who.


----------



## kmaben

Yes trailer does go with that whole redneck thing. There are a couple of places closer to the Louisiana border that just scream Chainsaw massacre.
If I hear a banjo I'm outta here!

There are also rumors floating of a possible female doctor as well. Would RUIN the show in my opinion. I certainly hope that's not the case.

Talked to my dad this morning. Was talking about Franklin and how he sits with him and watches tv. Says when he gets jumpy he puts him in his litter box, Franklin does his buisness, then it's back to the Colbert Report.

So I then asked Omar about this.

"daddy says he holds franklin quite a bit
true?"


"He does, I bring him food or beverages
He doesn't really wanna get up once he's got him in his lap. I fed him (Franklin) his dinner on the couch last night"
What a couple of bums! :nosir:
Just Shya!





Omar said she bonked him then flicked him off. Somebody is a little territorial.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Kaley, that's funny about Franklin and your dad. The picture of Shya is cute!

Morgan, yeah, a lot of the people here have trailers too. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with living in a trailer as long as its liveable, but me, personally, I would just rather live in a house haha. I mean who wouldn't. Yeah there are lots of people who sit on their porches without shirts here. I can't believe the guys you are talking about sat with no shirt on in front of a grill, that is dangerous. There is a person who lives right down the road and when every we drive by their house I almost always see this guy sitting on his porch without a shirt. One time it was winter and it was snowing out and I drove by and he was wearing a jacket that wasn't zipped up and you could see that even then he wasn't wearing a shirt, haha. We have a lot of weird people living near us. There is another house nearby and there's an old woman who lives there and she's always sitting in a rocking chair on her porch either reading a book or just rocking. Anyway, every time we drive by she just stares at our car, and I'm like what's your problem lady?! Of course I didn't say that to her but that's what I was thinking in my head, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, Franklin is hilarious. I laughed so much imagining him demanding his dinner on the sofa. I had a funny picture of him with a beer in one paw and a packet of crisps in the other lmao.

Yes, there are rumours of a female doctor but I really hope they don´t do that. Have you seen the last season episode as there was something strange at the end...I won´t tell you unless you´ve seen it.


----------



## kmaben

Lol at the beer and "crisps." They are getting a bit ridicoulous and its funny that Omar caters to them. I cant say anything I guess because I'm kind of like that. If there's a cat or rabbit in my lap it's the equivalent of a "do not disturb sign" Omar just shoves them off and I squak at him of course. He's getting better but men!

YES! My loving husband uploaded it for me because I was going insane and driving him bonkers about it......I totally think that's Valeyard come back. Because it was all the Doctors and he was a small part of the Doctor at one point. Even though it was a bit wibbly wobbely, time matrixy weird how it happened.

Missing my fisheys. Funny how much I miss them and I love my little Mimi fish and big silly gold fish, and eels who did not enjoy the move. Omar took this picture of the Green Terror. I totally forgot he got one. Eek. highly aggressive and territorial. But really pretty. Roscoe (big silly goldfish) looks like one of those people who crash pictures.




GINORMOUS PICTURE!! My bad. To lazy to resize.


----------



## JBun

You might have a hard time getting Franklin back. I think your dad has fallen for him 

Shya seems pretty happy outside. I wonder why her being territorial doesn't surprise me.


----------



## kmaben

oh my god. I'm shaking. I hate my f-ing in-laws. It's either rant here or make a phone call and cause further drama. My husbands vagina whipped twin brother is having twins. His wife is drama. She's having a "gender revealing party" as her baby shower. It's this big f0ing secret. The secret of her being pregant got out in the first place and she had the adacity to call up my mother in law and make her cry. So his idiot twin is texting my husband and speculating about the babies. Omar guesses they're girls. So the as-hole twin calls up his mother and *itches her out for revealing the gender of the babies. My lovely mother in law decides your an idiot and says so and that he can just be mad. UM HELLO? You regestered all of the **** city and everything you picked was pink? And you think we're all retarded and dont know whats going on. You know what F this I have to make a phone call. Have I mentioned I've miscarried twice? And that I'm horribly bitter that two ****ty ass people get to have one of the greatest blessing ever?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh, that's so tough  i hope to have twins actually, but that's cuz i'm weird. (and I haven't decided yet whether I'll even try to spawn...kinda had a bad experience growing up feeling unliked by one of my parents and don't want history to repeat) Monty sends ear slappies


----------



## kmaben

Little Christopher getting his Franklin on





Getting a little braver. Mom put him up there for him.





then I guess he wasnt done napping. Omar said he jumped up there himself





And apparently he's not going anywhere until that 5 o'clock whistle blows.





I'm not horribly jealous, seeing red, ready for a divorce or anything. Shmucks.


----------



## whitelop

I hate when sh*tty people have kids. Its like, just because you can breed doesn't mean you SHOULD breed. I have a "friend" who is pregnant now, with her walmart working lying-ass boyfriend and her waitressing job, and his 4 year old. They can definitely afford another kid. You know because $2.33 and $8.00 an hour make you a ton of money every month and all your bills are supposed to be paid 6 days after they were originally due. Makes total sense to me. 
Now, my kid was a surprise, but I was nanny-ing for $20 an hour and my husband has a great job, so we were like whatev's, bring it! So we had that under control, but to purposely bring a child into the world when you can't even keep your power on for a 4 month stretch...thats bs. 
I'm sorry your BIL is a sh*t head. I have a sister in law thats a sh*t head too, shes all on her high horse with her stupid art degree...yeah like you can use that in the real world. Anyway, I know what its like and it just makes you want to knock peoples heads together like be GET A GRIP! 

Franklin is such a cuddle-bun, it really sucks you couldn't bring him with you! I would have just shoved his big ass in my rucksack and brought him along. (Yes, I totally said rucksack.) 
If Franklin comes up missing...it wasn't me. 

Sorry, I should have put this before hand, I'm working on like beer 10 and I might now be making the most sense. The sh*ts funny in my head! hahaha. 

Just divorce your in-laws not Omar. Trust me, if he's anything like my husband and he can put up with you like mine can put up with me...then there is no better a man out there for either one of us. haha. They need metals and then they need to eat those metals on days that they drop our fish or don't take their **** plates to the sink. LOL 

Oh I'm so done. Whoever said here this is beer 10 and here's the computer should be ashamed. (thanks dad and husband).


----------



## kmaben

haha. Art degree. Now if it was Neuro-science that'd be impressive and I'd be the horse for her to ride around on. But when I need to know a vangogh from a (insert famous artist here) I'll google it. Not drunk but on night shift. It's like same thing. And if it was beer ten I certaintly wouldnt be standing any more. 

I love walmart drama. It's like paying for a reality show. My tax dollars hard at work. Have another kid! Government will support you!

Anywho. lol on the medals. you are hilarious. Should write a muse book. I would totally buy it and put it on my non-existent coffee table.


----------



## whitelop

Is it metals or medals? 
Its medals right? I was SO wrong up there. hahaha. My google powered laptop was like "nah, you're drunk, I'm not going to correct you tonight." Usually it gives me a green squiggly line when the word is being misused. 
But I reckon metal is the actual metal substance and medal is what you give someone for being number one. I guess I should have googled that before typing. 

I'm drinking Bud Black Crown, in case you wanted to know, which you probably didn't. The first one tastes like butt but the rest of them have been great! 

You know, I have actually thought about writing a book about my crazy rantings and experiences, but I haven't. But the way I figure it is if Chelsea Handler can have a best selling book, so can I. hahaha. Because to me, I make a lot of sense and I make my husband laugh. He might be laughing out of fear, I'm not sure. Oh well. 
OHH my nuggets are done!


----------



## kmaben

Bud Black Crown. It sounds like butt. I'm a terrible beer drinker. Unless its expensive Scottish beer or girly Belgian beer I'm like ewwwww. Europe made me kind of snotty about some things.

I looked at your "metal" and had to think twice about it. This retarded government computer doesnt have automatic spell check on it. I hate how illiterate I've become. Use to be a great speller. Now I just mash the keyboard and right click. Ah technology.

Does anyone read the Rabbits USA that comes out annually?
They're having a photo contest for next years magazine. Posed pictures and natural at play pictures. 

1st place is a 100 bucks and a large oxbow gift box
2nd place 75 and a med. gift box
3rd place is 50 and like a bag of hay deal.
Totally gonna enter it. Looking at this years photo winners my guys are a shoe in. Check it out. We should all do it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't read Rabbit USA, I hadn't even heard of it. Thanks for letting us know. I think I'll enter Ash.


----------



## kmaben

Omar: "Need to groom Franklin he's got mats on his chin"
"excuse me? You need to check his teeth."
"I think it's just from drinking water. He just ate too"
"He's never gotten mats from eating. Take him to the vet. It's his teeth"
"He just drank water."
"Um.... I will divorce you, you know this."
"....It's not a mat, it's wet fur. I'm checking his teeth now."

Freaking husbands.


----------



## whitelop

OH GOD! NOT THE TEETH! He better take him to the dang vet! Do you think its his front teeth from when he fell? 

Freaking husbands is RIGHT! I know what you're saying, sometimes I just want to myself in my own face for marrying that human. Then I want to punch him in the neck for the stupid things that come out of his mouth. (I would go for the neck in hopes I get the vocal cords, to permanently hit the mute button. Yes, thats how I think.) Like when he tells me he doesn't like Conway Twitty or Otis Redding, I just look at him like "I don't even know who you are..."
I like how in your marriage there are threats of divorce over the animals, its the same in mine! hahaha. He talks about killing off my Blood Parrots to get different fish and I'm like, "if those mofo's die from anything other than natural causes I'll leave your ass in a heartbeat." Or when he told me I couldn't get the dog better food because he wasn't eating, he said "he'll eat it when he's hungry enough." I said "then you'll cook your own dinner when you're hungry enough!" Sometimes I have no F's to give. 

Have a good day Kaley! Let us know how it goes with Franklin's teeth!


----------



## kmaben

Lol he really had just drunk a bunch of water. It was just clumps of wet fur and his face hairs are getting really thick. Ready to moult again. Him and Kai stick their whole faces in their water dishes. Kai just lets everything drip and runs around leaving little water trails everywhere. Omar was just being lazy and didnt want to check for wet fur or look in his mouth. He said it wasnt a mat and sent a picture of his teeth. 
Fraklin had a follow up a month after he fell. His teeth grew in just fine and he had a small spur removed from his left molar.
I heard the word mat and shi* just got real. Omar will probably never say the word again.

Now we're fighting over this leopard catfish whom we've named Godwin after the guy on Duck dynasty. He got moved to a bigger tank, is growing at a ridicolous rate, has a very large mouth, and a voracious appetite. Also missing his right eye......Coincidence? Mimi my Nic Cichlid is in there and so is Pierre a common rainbow shark. Now we got pierre as a fry and had him for about a year. He's pretty fat and gets along swimmingly (yes I went there) with the Oscars. He survived the move and he's smaller than Mimi. Omar refuses to move either one right now. The 210 wont be up and running for another two weeks. If that **** catfish eats either one. It's on like donkey kong. 

Lord have mercy my husband just told me how much my Dubosi fry was. 25 bucks! He needs a new hobby.

So weird story. Yesterday I was out in the sun alot and it's like 112 degrees right now. I was very sweaty and I wear uderwire bras. Didnt notice anything was a miss until I went to change to take a shower. I just ripped that joker off like I always do and let out a shriek that made the devil himself cringe. Between the sweat and moving it had like embedded itself. There's this huge welt right underneath the whole thing. This is seriously a stupid issue to be having.


----------



## whitelop

I totally cringed when I read about your bra. I had to move mine around to make sure nothing was melted to me or embedded in my skin. LOL That has to be terrible, how do you put a bra back on like that? And why would you wear an underwire? I would be in a sports bra all day everyday, or are you layering them? I do that. 
Wow. I just WAY too personal. 

I hope your catfish doesn't eat your Mimi, she's way to be pretty be eaten! I'm glad our catfish isn't the biggest and is scared of the other fish.


----------



## JBun

Ouch! That sounds like it hurt. I agree with Morgan, a sports bra sounds much more comfy. But maybe it's environmental and anything is going to cause a problem where you're at. Don't envy you.

I'm glad Franklins deal wasn't a tooth problem. It sounds like Omar is going to have to learn bunny terms that are less inflammatory


----------



## kmaben

This is my normal work bra back home. Given the humidity and activity level it kind of got the better of me. Last deployment all I wore were sports bras. Don't know what I was thinking but it's nothing Wal-Mart cant fix!

Had to have four stiches put in my knuckle yesterday. Medic practiced her digital block. It didn't work. It hurt like a mother holy sheet. Then felt every stitch. My head was screaming Just do the stitches no Lidocaine!! You know better! But I was like sure practice your digital block. Dumb A**!

And today I bought something my husband is probably going to divorce me over. He hasn't come on line yet but I think he's going to notice several hundred dollars missing soon enough. EEK! But it's this gorgeous carpet. I have this thing for carpets. They're like works of art. I am no subject matter expert but self educated out of this strange love of carpets.

It's a hand made in Iran in the Bokhara style carpet. It's 70% silk and 30% goat wool. Love it. I have a 100% silk machine made one that I bought in Kuwait. 

Never should have walked in the store.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, I'm super jealous of your carpet. I too, have a strange love for rugs and carpets. I love them! I have a 10 x 12 oriental in my living room and its amazing. Every time I look at it, I love it more! Even if it is covered in dog fur. 
I could never go over there because of my love for rugs and tapestries. I would be broke and I would probably have to make a rug fort to live in because I wouldn't have any money for a hotel or plane tickets back. 
If he divorces you over the rug, come live with me and bring that sucker with you! My husband said he would leave if I brought another rug into the house, he said we have too many and then if you came with your rug and animals it would be a deal breaker and he would go be with Omar in their rug-less man-house. 
LOL 

I would totally be in a sports bra all day. I can't believe you felt the stitches! I've never had to have stitches, but I've seen them done and it grossed me the hell out. I'm not a total pansy, but something about the act of giving stitches was troubling to me. But you're way more brave than I am, so you probably handled it like a boss!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love carpets too, I remember when I used to go to Morocco, I was so tempted to come back with a couple of carpets. 

I don´t know how you put up with the pain. I remember I cut my index finger a couple of years ago with a ceramic candle holder and my mate had to take me to the hospital for stitches. I had an anaesthetic, well they ended up injecting me in three different places and I still cried like a baby.


----------



## kmaben

Look at this pretty girl. What color is this?

http://www.cap4pets.org/pet-adoptions/rabbit-adoption 

I only wish. Franklin doesnt need a girlfriend. He just needs his people. Daddy lets him run around the house alot. Partly because he really enjoys him and partly to irritate my mom. Omar tattled on him though and said he has to catch him for my dad. Lazy! Franklin rarely moves that quickly.

Range last night. I am so beat up. I haven't been this bruised since I first joined the army. Have a bruise on my jaw, on my shoulder, both hips, and on my arm. Have no idea where that one came from. Plus up super late after working all day and working all day today. 

Stick a fork in me.


----------



## Channahs

I just spent hours reading your blog page by page! LOL you are a true addict. I laughed, I cried. Your beloved Teddy was the spitting image of Bun Jovi, although Jovi is a smaller version of him. I'll have to catch up more on where you're at tomorrow and perhaps we'll start our own blog. I am now addicted to the buns. Currently I am just Nonny to my son's bun Jovi. We have two old stinky wiener dogs (14 years old), a cat and 22 chickens. When the wiener dogs pass, I plan to have a bun or two of my own. I have a larger affinity towards the cat, the chickens and the bun. I'm not much of a dog person. I have appeased the husband who loves his wieners. Now it's his turn to appease my "Bunnies are the bomb" obsession.


----------



## kmaben

Do start your own blog! It's the only place I dont feel like a crazy person typing out all their antics. I cheat and kind of use it as my blog too. But that's ok! Lops are the best. Teddy set the precedence and Franklin set the standard. Definitely partial to lops. Except hollands. There heads look kind of funny to me. But if you've seen the German Lop that nose can turn people off. They're known for their great personalities though and that's what counts.

Not a weiner dog fan. Never have been. Dont like the construction or personality. Of course you should have your own rabbit and more than one!! I'd leave the back gate open to help facilitate that a little bit faster.


----------



## kmaben

Omar was cutting up fruits and veggies in the Kitchen. Someone decided he needed help







Omar got this great action shot with his camera phone.
Geronimo!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, great photos!


----------



## Channahs

Oh Em Geee Franklin is to die for! I'm going backwards on your blog now to try to catch up...stopped around page 38 yesterday and was a little worried when I saw a new bunny in the household, but so happy to see that you still have Kai and Shya


----------



## kmaben

Glad you enjoy the antics of my bunny clan. Frankles is a nice addition to the family. We've had him almost a year now. Feels like forever but not that long you know what I mean?

So....I get a facebook message from my mom. I need to talk to you send me a message so I can hear it and we can talk.
What the hell is this about
Yo what's up?

Long story short I am now down two Gerbils. Mom wanted to keep my original male Needer and the male pup he's in with now from Torres' first litter.
"I tap on the glass and they eat out of my hand and make the funniest little faces. I know your really attached to Needer and if you say no I'll understand. But they really seem to like me"

Well who the heck can argue with that. She's been battling depression with her old age and in between my dad and my brother she's a bit overwhelmed. "Retirement" is not sitting well.

Omar wants to keep two girls from the first litter and find homes for the rest. What a circus. "Well she's so sweet and the other little girl has Needers coloring. She looks so neat." What a shmuck

I draw the line at Franklin. Oh yeah I'll break that old mans heart before I give him up.


----------



## whitelop

I read "old mans HEART" as "old mans ARM" and I was like shee-it...that escalated quickly. 

Are gerbils that friendly? I haven't ever had one, but I reckon if a fish can be really friendly and interactive than so can a smart rodent. LOL Well, I guess they'll all figure it out before you get back and you'll just take what they give you. haha.


----------



## kmaben

Gerbils can have a five year life span. They tame like rabbits and have alot of their personality quirks. They stamp their feet when nervous. Have the same head tilt issues and malocclusion issues. Some will ride around on their owners shoulders and can learn tricks. Needer will beg for food and will stand up for a treat. Torres my female attacked the cat once. She isnt too terribly friendly but I think that's just her personality. She doesnt run just doesnt like anyone. Gee reminds me of someone.

Oh believe me I would break his arm too. Omar is there thankfully to buffer some of it. My dad would have my cat, my dog, and Franklin/and or Shya if he could.


----------



## woahlookitsme

kmaben said:


> Look at this pretty girl. What color is this?
> 
> http://www.cap4pets.org/pet-adoptions/rabbit-adoption
> 
> .



Which rabbit do you mean?


----------



## kmaben

Insert picture. Hot chow!




The ad says Silver fox rabbit. Dunno. But love her coloring.


----------



## kmaben

Franklin out in the yard yesterday
Edit: Just realized he's kind of posing. That is a good looking dude!





Ummmm....





Couple of Bums watching Criminal Minds





Daddy: Just put my son up for the night
Me: I absolutely draw the line at Franklin
Dad: What line
Me: Mom asked to keep Needer and his son. I caved and said yes.
Dad: There's still time
Me: Dad no
Dad: He is such a neat animal. Gotta love him. Loves to cuddle and be held. Right side up or upside down.
Me: I'm not having this conversation with you.


----------



## PaGal

Franklin looks so chubby! I want to mush his face. 

Your dad needs to go to a bunny rescue and hang out with buns till he finds one he really likes, one that will sit and snuggle one minute and attack everything the next. Ha!


----------



## Troller

I really like the dead flop one. If only I could sleep like that...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Love the silver fox. She's really pretty.

Love the new pics of Franklin he's a cute bunny! I agree with Denise he does look Chubby, lol.

I like Denises idea of having your dad hang out with some buns at a rescue until he finds one that he likes.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I love the posing picture! I always see his breeder at shows and she tells me how nice his lines are lol Nice depth! 

It definitely isnt a silver fox. Looks much more like a Champagne D'argent.


----------



## kmaben

Is depth the same as chubbiness? He does look like he has a bit of a belly in the flop. Hard to say what snacks he's been getting from Daddy. His little herb garden is out of control and overgrown.

Arent they supposed to be uncommon? Says she's a big girl and she was found as a stray. Bet someone lost her.

Edit: Nope it's the creme D'argent that is uncommon. Rabbit showing is so unique.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol no depth is just how tall his back or rise is when he is posed 

And yea creames are more uncommon. I think I see a tattoo in that ones ear?


----------



## whitelop

That rabbit at the rescue totally has a tattoo in its ear. Can they be identified by their tattoos? Like, can the tattoo tell where the owner lived? Do you guys register them like that? I wonder if someone lost her, like she got out of her outdoor hutch and someone picked her up? 
Awww. I bet her person was probably looking for her! Especially if she's a rarer rabbit. 

I know my chickens wing bands have a certain number thats recorded with the USDA and they can be traced back to my house, through my NPIP premise number. Is it like that with ARBA tattoos or is it just a way to identify them with the owners? I'll ask Sarah again on her Baby Tans thread, so as not to clog up Kaley's loverly blog!


----------



## kmaben

That's why I feel bad for her! I just feel like someone is looking for her. I think to a certain degree you can identify tattoos. Franklin has a Yaro tattoo because that's what the breeder identified him as. However without his pedigree I wouldnt know which shed he came from. If he got lost his only real saving grace would be his microchip. But if I tried to show him as a rabbit _I_ bred but really didnt and his original breeder saw him and remembered her tattoo then we'd be in trouble. I believe I read on Wendymac's blog where she was having issues with that at one point.

Speaking of Franklin Omar messaged me stating he thought something was wrong with Franklin. 
"Maybe I was just being spaztic, but he wasnt eating his food with his usual gusto and he didnt try to bite me when I put his food in. I think his belly was a little hard too"
So what does this guy do? He calls are vet in LAWTON! lol
He doesnt take him in to the vet in Sugarland but calls Doc Black. She must think we are the craziest people ever.
She suggested pineapple juice and simethecone. I left him instructions about simethecone and we always have some on hand. I guess he forgot in his panic. She said he should be pooping every hour. So Omars in the garage with a notebook.
Mom: You're being very dramatic about this. I'm sure he's fine. You've been out here two hours already
Omar: Obviously you dont know your daughter very well. Also if they go into stasis it happens very quickly. It didnt take long for Teddy to die.

Turns out Omar was overfeeding him and he wasnt hungry.:nono
That guy. I love him for so many reasons!


----------



## woahlookitsme

As far as tattoos There is a way to locate a rabbit by tattoo Only if the rabbit is registered. If the rabbit is not registered then a tattoo doesn't tell ARBA much if anything at all. A tattoo means more to a breeder. If you know the breed you can try posting a picture of the tattoo on that breed clubs facebook or at least thats what happened on the Tan FB. Elizabeth had a bunny with an unknown source. She posted a picture of the tattoo to see if anyone recognized it. Many breeders have a system to tattooing. I dont except for actual names in the ears like Franklin aka YARO. But other breeders will put some letters to either identify the breeder itself or the rabbitry. For example Beyonce came from Widow Haven Rabbitry. In her ear she has WHBYN with the WH being the rabbitry name and BYN shorthand for the rabbits name.


----------



## kmaben

I think I'd probably vomit if I had to tattoo my rabbits myself. Just seems like it would hurt and the shock factor for the poor loves is what would unhinge me. Maybe I'm just a big baby.


----------



## PaGal

Any man that will not only put up with a womans love for animals but also do his best to take care of said animals when necessary and go into a panic when something is wrong even if only because of his fear of wifely repercussions is a definite keeper! Ha.


----------



## kmaben

"Daddy why not go down to the shelter and pick out a bun for yourself?"
"Why I already have an adopted one."
"uh..no you dont."
"Possession is 9/10ths of the law"'
"I am leaving this country at some point. You can not have my PTSD rabbit"
"He likes me better than you"
"dad"
"he comes to me. He climbs up on the couch with me and everything. He gets antsy I set him down. He runs around and he comes back. I even set up a litter box for him"
"dad"
"His favorite show is criminal minds. My favorite show is criminal minds. Coincidence? I think not"
"...dad"
"say what I cant hear you. I think the battery in my hearing aid went out"
"Your typing on the computer. It has nothing to do with your hearing"

Cheese and wine :huh


----------



## kmaben

So I feel like I should post about my old blind Biddy girl. She is the very definition of faithful. She likes my mom, she likes my dad, she tolerates the hubby but IM her person. She has terrible seperation anxiety and has been through so much. She was about a year old when she was abandoned at my clinic. They spayed her and were going to adopt her out. I took her home trained her and loved her. We already had two dogs so I couldnt keep her. She was adopted out, got bored jumped the fence got hit by a car, had her leg almost ripped off, and when the lady found her didnt want her anymore. Called the clinic to put her down. Clinic said bump that rehabbed her and six years later I find her again. Walked right past her. Turned when I heard this crazy howling and Bailey jumping all over the kennel. It took 8 seconds to load her up in the car and take her home. She's been through one deployment already, flown across the world and temporarily housed with my parents while we've moved around and settled. She has more over time in the Army then any three people I know combined. My poor Bailey lays in the hallway all day and gets excited when she hears are Ford explorer. She can tell the difference between the Envoy, the truck and the explorer. She's excited to greet who ever comes through the door but then takes up her vigil in the hallway and whines for a bit when she realizes it's not me. Why am I posting this? Because my husband just told me she started howling. She wasnt hurt as the first thing they did was check her over. No one could console her. I guess she just got overwhelmingly lonely and didnt know what to do. I feel like the ****tiest person ever. I cant live up to the expectations of my pup. She only expects me to be there and love her. She doesnt understand why I'm gone. Life sucks.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley you just made me cry. Like a little girl. Like a big weepy girl. 
I usually can't watch the videos of the soldiers coming home to their kids or their dogs. I think the dogs is the hardest one to see, because most people don't think of an animal being able to miss someone that much. They don't have the same perception of time that we do, so when we're gone for a weekend my dog thinks its been like 4 months. So when you're gone for like a year, you're dog has lived 10 lives. That has to be the hardest thing ever for an animal. 

You're not a sh*tty person at all. You just do what you do, and thats cool. Its your job. Like my husband goes and hot stamps frisbee's all day and is the go-to on the east coast, you go over seas and fight the bad guys and poop in funky porta-potties. You're like a super hero in a bland colored camo, with your other super hero brothers and sisters in the hot sand and taking pictures of themselves on brooms like they're playing Quidatch. 
You'll come home and she'll be the happiest dog in the world. But no, you're not a sh*tty person. Omar should leave things out like that when he talks to you, because guilt is not a good driving force. If it were me, I would not like if my husband told me things like that about my animals.


----------



## whitelop

I'm embarrassed to say that I spelled Quidditch wrong in my above post. I have failed myself as a Harry Potter fan. 
I can't edit because they're working on the editing.


----------



## PaGal

Ditto what Morgan said. Do you think it might help if Omar could play a tape of your voice or maybe a video? Not that I would think she would think you were there but sometimes when you miss someone it helps to see them or hear their voice even if it's not them in person. 

It may help but I also know dogs sometimes seem to react to a sound on tv like another dog barking and sometimes they don't and I'm not sure why except for a difference in sound. Have you all tried anything like that before? maybe give her something of yours that really smells like you?


----------



## kmaben

The quidditch pictures get me every time. There's also one where the guy tied his poncho to his hands and feet during a sandstorm. In the picture you only see him suspended in air but I bet he went ass over tea kettle! That's why I'll always have job security.

No hero here. It's just a job. Couldnt afford to live in the real world so I joined the Army and now I cant seem to get out! WW2, Vietnam, and Korean vets are heros to me. They had it so much harder than we ever did. I also have a deep respect for civil servants. Those 19 fire fighters that died almost broke my heart. Dont get me anywhere near Taps. 

Baileys got a shirt of mine that she lays on but I need to start rotating shirts out. Omar said he really needs to wash it but doesnt have the heart to. I do talk to her on the phone periodically and she perks up then goes and lays in the hallway again. I think Omar told me about the howling because he didnt know what to do with her. Like I would know? She's pretty much the queen of the house. She's so good natured though. I've never walked her on a leash, she doesnt bother anybody. She's getting a little incontinent but she's 13. She gets so embarrassed when she accidentally pees in the house. Mostly when she first wakes up you'll see her running for the door with pee dribbles on the floor. The husbands idiot dog pushes her into walls to be mean. He gets to running around the yard and will bump into her almost knocking her over. He saved her life once. When we were in Germany we were going out to the car. I didnt have Bailey on a leash and Sam slipped his collar. I went to grab at him not paying attention to Bailey who at this point was standing in the middle of the street. Sam stopped mid-dash and when I looked where he was looking here's this car careening towards Bailey. My heart fell into my gut and Sam dashed across the street and shouldered Bailey out of the way. So while he's the most obnoxious, idiotic, disobedient, dog ever he does have some brownie points in his corner. 

Ok enough about the pups. Just home sick I guess. Need to contact Franklins breeder and see if she has a Franklin like Frenchie to adopt out. Where I'm going to find another cuddle puddle who likes to watch TV is beyond me but she seems like a good start.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That dog sound great Kaley. I agree with Morgan that it´s hard for people to understand how animals can really miss people desperately. I´m sure she loves your shirt and the smells but maybe a video or just hearing your voice will make her happier. I also cry my eyes out when I see the return home and people seeing their dogs after so long and the dog goes mad....animals are just awesome. Just leaning over for the box of tissues, these stories make me bawl but smile at the same time.


----------



## PaGal

My ex was in the army. I can remember when he was due back from the first Gulf War. We sat for hours waiting for the bus to arrive. waiting and waiting. Not patient at all and filled with excitement. The bus was coming and my friend told me it was. I was distracted by my young children. I was so anxious I swear for the life of me when she said the bus is coming could not think of what a bus was. Like I had never heard of or seen a bus before. 

A few minutes later my brain kicked in and I remembered what a bus was. 

Our off base apartments in K-town had the planes fly past all the time with returning soldiers and I cried so many times when one went past happy for the families that had their loved ones back.


----------



## kmaben

K-town! We were in Baumholder not that far away. I promise you nothing has changed since you were there! I volunteered with the big dumb dog at Landstuhl. You miss your significant other so much you just forget everything except that moment when you can be together. Sometimes at the welcome home ceremonies generals and what not will talk forever. The faces on the joes get pretty funny and kids just start flipping out running around looking for dad or mom. You'd think that would be a huge clue for the speaker to shut up and dismiss everyone!


----------



## PaGal

I remember Baumholder. I had my daughter at LARMC. I remember when they were due back being mad because we were told they would be coming in at some place much farther away but they came in at Ramstein because they didn't want us all at the air base when they arrived. 

My son was two and acted so shy at first with the ex when he came back but while he had been gone he would carry his picture around talking to it and hugging it had me and my friend in tears more than once. What I miss the most is Kinder Eggs. What can I say, I love chocolate and I'm a kid at heart so love the toys inside.


----------



## kmaben

And the toy is so complicated and actually fun! You're not supposed to send them in the mail back to the states. They're on the ban list because they're not FDA approved? Or they're some sort of a choking hazard because American children arent as smart. Dont know. We miss the Doner Kebabs the most. And the beer and wine. I have a rather large (not as large as I want it) wine collection. My mother and I have steadily been working through it when I visit home. We have a few soldiers here who will miss their first child being born. I find it so sad. They'll come home to this huge baby and have missed all the neat growing phases. The Army is not a very stable life. Omar and I are trying to figure out when to have kids. It's harder because it's my uterus that gets knocked out of commission. We're thinking of trying when I get home.

HAHA! Omar and I just signed up for match.com. I wanted to see if they would ever match us up and how long it would take. He's not as enthused about it but humoring his wife. The poor man.


----------



## PaGal

The toys are so totally cool and especially for being so small. I bought a whole case once. About a year ago I looked them up and found out they can't be shipped here due to a choking hazard and the FDA. Since I have read that a company is starting to sell them in the states. They worked it out but I don't think the toys will be as cool.

I can't drink wine as it makes me depressed and gives me a headache. I do miss veiner schnitzel. I love that stuff and could eat it every day. I can't find anywhere to buy the veal myself so I can't make it. I'm always searching for restaurants that might serve it. 

I do feel bad for those service members that miss out on their children growing. No it is not a very stable life. Probably hardest on the kids as well. That and the pets at least spouses understand the situation. 

Good luck with having a child. It will change your life forever but IMO it's well worth it. I would have loved to have a child with hubby but between having the three girls to raise, my tubes being tied and would have had to have that undone we didn't feel it was the thing to do.


----------



## kmaben

I couldnt imagine having three girls. So much drama and emotional, hormonal, outbreaks. However they do make super cute girls clothes. I really enjoy the four year old my mom watches but she's going to be hell on wheels when she gets older. I do not envy her mom at all. We've always wanted kids but felt we weren't ready and they never seem to fit into our plans. I guess you can never really plan something that huge but we're going to try. I've been pregnant twice and miscarried both times. Hubby is a little worried about that history, but that's all it is; history.

My last shift started with a mild anaphylaxis and ended with a dislocated/broken collar bone. The anaphlaxis was a soldier in my company who had duty the next morning. I told him I would cover down as he had a late work call due to all the medication we gave him. We have an MWR tent that has a tv, dvd, xbox, games, and books in it. You can watch movies and decompress. So I picked out Princess Diaries to watch because everything else looked stupid. I had five other dudes hangin out with me laughing at Princess Diaries. Every one of them asked me what the movie was too. Crazy faces. You know they're gonna try that movie with future girlfriends to gain brownie points!


----------



## JBun

Haha, I can just see all of these tough army guys sitting around watching Princess Diaries. Quite the picture!


----------



## PaGal

Too funny picturing them sitting around watching that movie. Shoot, I haven't even seen it.

I am sorry to hear about the miscarriages. I can only imagine how hard that is. Children certainly aren't something you can ever really prepare for, just one of those life things you don't really understand until you are in the midst of it. I am trying to teach hubby and prepare him for when the dreaded hormones with the girls kick in...you must listen and show compassion not just give a list of solutions to the problem. They are very well behaved and adjusted with us so hopefully we will survive. Ha!

There are times when I wish it had been boys such as first thing in the morning having to do all of their hair or when we are out and they need the restroom. Such a lengthy process.


----------



## kmaben

You would _love_ princess diaries. It's such a cute movie. The second one isnt bad either! Cracks me up what guys will do when they have no choice. I didnt hear one groan though or request to change it. Then again I was in there. I seem to have the reputation as being really mean. Not sure where it comes from.

There is a definite plus side to little boys being able to pee in an alley somewhere or on the side of the road! I wish I was that capable. 
I taught omar how to braid hair. I love my daddy but hated it when it was time for a game and I couldnt get my hair braided out of my face. It was something he refused to learn for some reason. Omar was open to it and he's pretty good at it too!

So this is kind of what I'm looking at for a tattoo. The origianl concept comes from That_Lady. I did get permission to use the photo. The person that drew this took photos of Shya and came up with this. He took a lot of the "softness" out of it. I kind of want it tilted a little more so you see the eye patch but I'm reeeeeaaaalllly liking this. What do you all think?


----------



## PaGal

I'll have to give it a go then sometime. Maybe can even watch it with the girls. That's great that Omar was willing to learn. Hubby learned with the girls but I took over. I'm sure he could still do it but would be slower. 

I think most guys are just too macho to admit to liking a chick flic.

I like it and think it represents the essence of Shya. It probably would be better with the patch showing a little more. I recognized it right away from having read all about it but those that don't know the story might not realize the difference between eyes at first if that is a consideration of yours. How are you planning on having it colored?


----------



## whitelop

I think that would be a crazy tattoo! But a good one, and something really special. 

Kids are crazy to have. Like Denise said, its something you can't prepare for until you're in the middle of it. I'm in the middle of my child right now and he's wheeling around a rolling suitcase and I'm ready to smack him. But its an experience thats almost too much for words. Its warm and challenging and enlightening. You get to see them grow and learn and do crazy things. I'm so glad I had a boy, I wouldn't know what to do with girls. I know what I was like as a kid and what I'm like as an adult and I'm WAY good with a boy. BUT my son is insane. I watched him face plant off on the couch the other day and it was hilarious. He flipped the rocking chair over on himself today. But he can go to a park and pick out the ducks and tell you its a duck and thats pretty cool. Or he can go to Ikea and ride around in a cart for like 4 hours while I pick out cups and weird things and thats pretty cool too. 

They're like the most amazing little drunk people you'll ever be around and I can't wait for you guys to have them!


----------



## kmaben

I have no idea how they'll color it. I want mostly black as she's black and the dollar sign in pink. Other than that I'll have to see what an actual tattoo artist says. And if they can refine the picture a little more. I want some softer lines and the patch to show a little more. It'll look different too once it's on skin I'm sure. I love the eye though. I think it's so bold. And when you see those pinned ears on her it's time to get the heck away from her.

"Coolest little drunk people" LOL I can only hope there's enough of Omar in are non-existent kid to settle him out. Both my mom and dad come from angry peoples. There are a lot of Mabens and Leaths to prove it.

We already have names picked out and a bunch of stuff in storage. Also put "kid" as an item in are budget. Sounds like ready to me right?


----------



## whitelop

Sounds ready to me! 

My husband and I were just talking about how AJ has no chance at being a nice kid. Because I don't know if you guys know this, but I'm pretty high strung and pretty angry a lot of the time. My husband isn't overly nice or patient. So my child is doomed to be a people hating, angry little person. Hopefully he gets someones kindness from somewhere in the family. haha. I like animals, but thats about it. But at the same time, I'll give you the shirt off my back and a hot meal, while complaining about how much I hate people. hahha. Its a double edged sword. 

Anyway, your kid will probably be the meanest-sweetest kid ever. He'll be a little temperamental because of you and then really patient because of Omar. Its hard to tell how they'll come out, but you'll know if you're doing it right. Sometimes, I question myself about what I do with AJ and I think thats normal. Its usually when he throws a shoe at me or some crazyness that I'm like 'WTF did I do?! I created a little monster!' Then he points out something that he knows or counts to 10 for me and I'm like, 'you're alright I guess.' 

I think that you'll probably make a great parent and if your dad loves your rabbits that much, imagine him with a baby to watch Criminal Minds with?


----------



## kmaben

Mind you I work nights. I was up almost all day. And have to work till midnight so I can do some stupid detail all day tomorrow. 
So we're getting some soldiers in tomorrow. I went over to the tent next to mine which is all lower enlisted women with a promotable as tent warden. Told them to move over and make space. Had to measure out the tent and mark out areas because people are greedy little bastards. One person in particular has had issues. I return and people are moving like they're supposed to with exception of said problem soldier with issues. Figure she's just working so I get some girls to help me push her stuff over. I come back a couple hours later to do a walk through and all of her stuff is moved back to its orginal spacing and now there are signs posted all over that say things like "Respect my stuff" "Dont touch what isnt yours" "Chicken heads dont even think about it."

.....oh really?

I went and found six guys and moved every last thing she owned to include her bed out the back of the tent into the dirt. I then proceeded to stand in her empty space and wait for her. One of my soldiers must have gotten a little scared and went out and found my best friend. Who happens to be the supply seargent signed for the tents and beds. She comes in and asks "watch ya doin" and at that time soldier with issues comes in gets in a defensive posture and opens her mouth to say something to me. It gets a little fuzzy from here because all I saw was red. I know I bumped her in the forhead with mine atleast once. And something about owning boots that have been in the Army longer than her. And she doesnt own *hit becasue she isnt signed for anything.

When it was all said and done I told her since she likes to move stuff so much to have fun moving all her crap back into the asigned space she was alotted. 

I asked my girlfriend if I was too harsh on her. I felt like maybe I had kind of lost it. She was like "Girl I have no idea what you even said to her. I just saw lighting bolts coming out of your eyes and I couldn't find cover fast enough. But I think she got the point and we wont have to worry about her any more."

Perhaps I dont have anger issues. I just think its all the people around me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good for you, sometimes people just have to be told if they can´t take a hint. Now you know she won´t do it again and I´m sure everyone else in that space is thanking you as well. I so hate selfish people and if no-one ever sets them straight, they may never realise. 

It was making me think of yesterday in the queue at the supermarket where there was a bloke in front of me with nothing. I had to move forward to let a trolley by and he turned and said "i´m in the queue". I felt like saying that I thought he was leaving as he had nothing. A few minutes later wife turns up with shopping and they go through. I really wish I´d said that normally well mannered people do their shopping before getting in the queue, I tell you I didn´t cos I knew if he answered back, I´d go off on one like you Kaley. 

And you are right, it´s the people around you and not you.


----------



## JBun

LOL, Kaley, you're awesome! Taught that girl a lesson that she was just asking for.


----------



## whitelop

I always say that its other people who make my anger issues rise. I'm perfectly fine and happy until someone says or does something stupid, then my blood pressure instantly rises. Did she really put "chickenheads" on her note? She deserved to eat some dirt for being so ghetto. And for bringing back that term from like 2000, really? 

I thought about you this morning, and how I can't wait for you to have kids. haha. I don't know if all kids are like this, but mine is crazy. I was in the bathroom and heard his running around, then his footsteps got louder and heavier like he had shoes on. So I got out of the bathroom and he had put his new croc-type shoes on! On the wrong feet, but he actually put them on himself! Then I was making his breakfast, bowl of golden grahams, applesauce, milk. I asked him if he wanted milk and he said no. I made it anyway and the whole time I was making it he was like standing at the baby gate going "taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" Then I handed him the milk and he added the "nnnkkkkkk you" at the end of all the "ta" sound. 
We went to my dads for dinner last night, my dad drives a Jeep Wrangler, AJ loves that jeep. haha. So we're sitting there after dinner and AJ crawls into my dads lap and he's like, real quiet "jeep". So we're like what? He says it again a little quieter "jeep". I heard it and I said he wants to go in the jeep! He's so smart, we told him after dinner we could go in the jeep, so thats what we did! 
Anyway, what I'm saying with the kids is they're amazing to have. Sometimes you're just blown away by this tiny human, because they learn so much stuff. Its like everyday he does something new and its baffling because sometimes I feel like I can't retain anything anymore. And he says 'thank you' after you hand him anything, or if you say 'thank you', he says 'melcome'. 

Sorry, I get excited when people talk about having kids. haha.


----------



## kmaben

I am so behind the times. I had no idea what chickenheads was! 

I LOVE that picture of AJ sitting at his little picnic table with his fruit giving you the "come on mom" look. Just wanted to reach through and kiss his little face off! I know they can be difficult but my favorite age group is about three to six. They really start to figure themselves out and form relationships and opinions. Lilly the four year old my mom watches never ceases to amaze me. She's very opinionated and very compassionate for others. Part of it was how she's raised but the other part is genetics. She loves to watch my two gerbils and knows them both by name, never confusing them. Omar sent me a picture the other day of her kissing the fishing tank. He said she just randomly went up to the tank trying to kiss all the fish. She also has this problem with clothes. She doesnt like to wear them. It took omar some time to get use to it now he just goes and finds her clothes and gets her dressed. Lillys father is just a sperm donor living off of Lillys mother. He really has nothing to do with her and when he does it's usually to yell at her. She really doesnt trust men as a result. She likes my father though and adores Omar. He raised his voice at her once and went to go get her from what ever she was into. He said she flinched like she thought he was going to hit her. He was so heart broken. 
I get a lot of weird questions from him. I grew up babysitting and have no problems dealing with kids. Omar's father was an abusive a-hole and he was just never around small children. Sometimes I'm like  what? Lilly has been a real experience for him. He's really looking forward to a mini-Omar though.


----------



## kmaben

They changed RO! I dont like change! I'm a creature of habit!

So hubby and I signed up for match.com. I was bored one night and thought it would be neat to see how long it took us to "match" up if ever. Now it's become a competition on who gets the most likes and views. However I've just been informed I was matched up to him today. It's been fun but it's kind of creepy. I am so glad I am not in the dating game anymore. I wouldn't know where to start, or who to trust, or be comfortable going on blind dates without a hand gun. Sheesh

Anywho! On to pictures of my bad rabbit!




Omar took these for me. I was like holy cow! She's missing an eye! Look at those lovely cheek bones. I want them a little more prevalent in my tattoo.





She's just a little ol common black rabbit. Glad everyone else in the world passed her up so I could have her.

And because he's so danged cute, he got his picture taken too


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Kaley, neither do I like the change! I don't like how they are changing things, hopefully they won't go too far. I don't like how some of the bars are green and the icons next to the forums are different. I liked that familiar brown bunny face. And at the top of every page where it says rabbitsonline I don't like that bunny symbol. I liked that bunch of bunnies next to each other. Oh well, I'll get used to it I suppose.

Love Shya's pics tell her that I think she's pretty even though she only has one eye. Kai must be getting far signals with those ears! lol. He's cute!


----------



## whitelop

Do you think Shya's a dutch? Like one with no markings? She seems pretty similar to Ellie in the looks and attitude. She's a beauty though! And SO shiny! 
Look at Kia's giant ears, I just want to pet them. I bet they're so soft. 

I don't mind the new colors. I sort of like it. Is the logo different for you guys? Like does it just say "Rabbits Online" or whatever? I pulled it up on my phone for like 2 seconds earlier and thought I saw a different logo, but when I pulled it up later it was the same one with the bunnies and now on my computer its the same one with the bunnies. Only the bars are green and blue. I like the colors though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan I don't really mind the new colors. Its just different. What I don't really like is this.



I liked the old one better.

I think you right about Shya that she looks like Ellie. The ears and head are shaped the same and Shya's fur is shiny like Ellie's.


----------



## PaGal

I always wondered if a site like Match.com would match me and hubby. I guess maybe sooner or later they would since they matched you and Omar. 

Shya is very pretty and so shiny. I hope my new black bun gets to be that shiny. Kai is very handsome.

The logo for RO so far is the same for me as it always has been or at least for as long as I have been coming here. I scrolled up to check because I had no idea what ya'll were talking about. The color change I didn't notice as first but I blame that on hours pulling weeds in the intense heat as they said it felt like 105 in the shade at 10 am.


----------



## kmaben

I thought she might be a dutch mix once I started getting into the breeds. She has a much higher arch and the bug eyes like the petites though. They do have petites in Germany and a few dutch. So dont know. I know she is part ninja! I could sit and stroke those cheeks for hours. She likes that little petting at night and that's about it. Since Kai came into the picture even that's subsided a bit. Kai however loves to have his ears and butt rubbed. There's so much of him to go around too. Miss my loves. So jealous of my husband some days.

I was surprised it didnt take long to match us up. I figured I'd be like the bottom of the barrel match for him. His personality and likes have changed a lot though since we've been together. They mirror a lot of my own because he never really did anything or tried anything new until I came along and started dragging him through life. haha I love that man.


----------



## Watermelons

Hey guys we're open for discussion  Feel free to make your opinions heard in the support section of the forum.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f39/
We want everyone to be happy so let's hear what you have to say


----------



## kmaben

Ohhhh need moderators do you? I could think of a few.

So Omar informed me that yesterday Franklin escaped from his pen. Again. They built a "lid" deal for it after the last time but he pushed it up and squeezed through and took that big fall again. Omar said he checked him over. No broken teeth this time, or leg, or neck. So now they're going to put a lock on him. Wish Omar's fish tank wasn't in the kitchen. Then they could set him up in Shya's old pen and I think he'd be happier inside the house in the middle of everything. Then just take the wall out between their pens in the garage and Kai and Shya could have more space. He's losing weight again too. So he gets more pellets and some alfalfa hay. Just have to watch him for bladder sludge. I figured he'd be really fat by the time I got home because of my dad. Franklin usually isnt my problem child. -_-

Talked to my mom about a French Lop for my dad. She was kind of sold on the idea and she enjoys Franklin well enough. Found Franklins breeder and another one not that far from us (thank you Sarah!) Need to set up an appointment for him to go out and take a look. Franklins breeder said she had a couple of rabbits that met Franklins temperament so we shall see who takes to him and who doesnt. The first time we met Franklin he was sitting on the exam table and I just had my hand kind of in front of him. We were talking and a few minutes later I felt this big face push against my hand wanting to be petted. Thats when the jealous coveting came into play. I'm pretty sure there are other rabbits just as friendly I can pawn off on my dad and sneak out the back door with Franklin.


----------



## PaGal

It is cool that you two were matched up. Hubby and I are exactly alike when it come to our core principles but we would differ on the activities we like somewhat.

That is so great that you may be getting your dada a bun of his own and then you can have Franklin all to yourself...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That is cool that you were matched up. 

Hope you can get your dad a bun. He'll enjoy it and you will finally get Franklin all to yourself.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

If you can think of people that you think would be good mods, send me a PM


----------



## kmaben

HOLYFECKSHEET!!!!!! This giant thing just went running across the floor! It looked like a spider scorpion thing! It was not a camel spider. Atleast not like one I've ever seen. Had these pointy long legs. OHMYGAWD!!!! I dont know where it went! I tried to crush it with a fire exstinguisher it went up under the tent. I am normally not such a girl about such things but this thing was ridicoulous!! AND HUGE! EEEEEEHEHEHEHEHEEK!


----------



## PaGal

That sucks! Don't know what to tell you but keep a very large weapon handy in case it comes back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Gosh that would have freaked me out! Like Denise said keep something handy to squish it in case it comes back.


----------



## whitelop

Hell no! You shoot that mother f-er! Or kill it with fire! Ohmygod.


----------



## kmaben

Let's see how did my week go?
There's these neat beetle things everywhere so I dedcide to take a picture. I poked it with a stick to get it to turn around and guess what. They FLY! You dont want one anywhere near your face. Trust me on this.

My loving husband bought me this mud mask thing from Bath and Bodyworks. I dont normally use stuff like that but he was just looking to pack a box for me. I put it on after a shower and you're supposed to let it sit. So I watch a little bit of a movie and go to wash it off. SgtMajor who is like in charge of all things enlisted for the Battalion sees me. He did this double take and proceeded to ask me how that was within uniform regulations. And what the heck it was so on and so forth. Very difficult not to laugh.

I went to the bathroom and proceeded to wash my hands. It's on a timed push lever thing and it wouldnt shut off. So I pulled up on the nob and the whole **** sink came with it. I had managed to pull the thing from the wall and water was leaking everywhere. Better believe I blamed it on someone else!

Oh Mayor Cell Detail. It's like camp beautification and improvement. Mostly hard labor outside in the melt your face off heat. I had my jacket off for about six minutes and started to get red. Tanned out really nice. But extremely exhausting work. I work nights so being up during the day and in that much heat almost killed me. I managed to get in and out of the shower but was in bed by 6:30. The next morning my girlfriend was laughing at me. She found a loofah by the entrance to the tents. She picked it up and walked into the tent and was greeted by a pair of shorts. Next she found a sock. She said "when I walked by your area I just saw all your clothes and toiletry bag sticking out from your curtain. I went in and you were face down on your bed with one croc on and the other off. You were snoring so I knew you were alive but I was a little worried!" Atleast if I had died I was smart enough to leave a trail to my body. 

Oh yeah then the giant mutant bug thing from last night. Now every little sound is it returning for seconds. Fire exstinguisher is handy!

And this intro to philosophy class. It is by far the worse class ever. I've been getting a lot of Army stuff done though due to trying to procrastinate reading the book as long as possible. 
Me: I'd rather write counseling statements then deal with this class
Omar: end of the world! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!

Yep that's how it's going. I am so ready to go home now


----------



## kmaben

Running a muck today. Shi shi per usual started chinning everything and flicking people off. She's so opinionated. 






GIMME YOUR CRAISIN!!! NO I KEEL YOU!!





What up?


----------



## whitelop

They're so cute! I think thats how bunny couples should be, a big and a small. haha. I think its adorable. 

I really like your parents snail figurine. That thing is pretty much awesome. I would totally put it on my bookcase with my Elvis bust.


----------



## kmaben

There is no telling where my mom even found that. She's had it forever. They are a very oddly bonded couple. Shya could do without Kai. She doesnt panic when left on her own. Then you catch her doing stuff like this and it makes you wonder.




She will lay by him when they're out. But she also hides from him when he irritates her.

Now Kai on the other hand panics if he has to go to the vet by himself. He'll wander around the house but he has to be in the same room as her. He'll run around the yard by himself but you see him get a little nervous after awhile and have to let Franklin out or the dog. Crazy guy.


----------



## whitelop

Is she in his ear? His ear canal is the size of her. haha. She could just hide in there if she wanted to. Like, if she didn't want to go to the vet or something she could be like "hey big thing, let me get in your ear." *hops into Kai's ear* 

That just happened.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I love Kai's wonky ears  He has such a huge personality. Hows the bunny search going?


----------



## kmaben

Goodness we were looking for a French Lop and now they're coming out of the wood work. I'm trying to get my dad to pick a day to go look. I was thinking about adopting out the one from your friend. Not even sure what that color is!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cute bunnies! They are so adorable!  I love the big + small couple thing. Its really cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, these are the original odd couple. I love how she´s grooming that enormous ear. Morgan is right, she could get lost in there lol.


----------



## kmaben

So I have a personal goal to lose of 22 pounds. I use to be this sexy little skinny thing when my husband and I were dating. I use to wear belly shirts and skinny jeans and all kinds of cute things. I WANT CHEESECAKE SO BAD IF I HAD MY GUN I'D SHOOT SOMEONE!!!!!
This is hard and I keep reasoning myself into this cheesecake. The food here is terrible at best. You cant just go on a chicken breast diet because we dont have chicken every night. Tonight is taco night. Or you can have the same crap salad of iceberg lettuce, some cheese, and if you're feeling feisty some olives. I'm also trying to get skinny for the baby thing. The Army gives you like three months after kid is born to get back to Army Standard height and weight. My mother gained over a 100 pounds with each of us kids. If genetics are in my favor I'll still be screwed. I want f-ing cheesecake. >.<
Feeling terribly, terribly, mean right now.


----------



## whitelop

You can't get cheesecake at the mall place you're allowed to go to? Is there no cheesecake in Dubai? 
You can diet and exercise, but you can't deprive yourself of the good things! You have to be able to eat something good for yourself to be able to achieve what you want to achieve! 
It shouldn't be hard to lose weight in the middle of the desert, don't you sweat your body weight in water a day? I feel like jogging in 9238475987 degree heat would probably make you sweat it all out. 

I only gained 22 lbs when I was pregnant. I don't understand how people gain like 60 to 100 lbs. That seems insane. The only difference in my eating habits was I ate a little more frequently than I do now. I lost like 12 lbs in the first trimester too. Too bad it was WHEN I was pregnant and not AFTER I was! hahaha. I don't think you'll have a problem with weight. As long as you eat right and exercise regularly. How tall are you? I'm shorter, I'm 5' 7. So 22 lbs with baby is a huge difference on my frame. When I was like 8 months pregnant, everyone was like "holy sh*t you're about to pop!" I was like "NO! I have like 5 weeks left, stop telling me I'm HUGE! THATS NOT GOOD FOR THE SELF ESTEEM!" I think like 30 lbs is the MOST they want you to gain and if you're gaining more than that, you probably have the suga (gestational diebetus). 
You'll be fine! 

Can you mail a cheesecake? I'll try to mail you one. Is there a no-refrigeration-needed kind of cheesecake out there?


----------



## kmaben

See the thing is to add to our crappy food we have desert almost every night. I'm pretty good about saying no but they had cheesecake last night. That's 400 calories per one slice! I wouldnt mind a slice every once in awhile but I am so stuck on Red Bull. I like need it to live. It's a terrible juggle. I got on the depot shot and that's what blew me up. Did it last deployment as well. I'm 5'5 and currently at 148. I'm off it now of course due to the change in plans and baby making. I was 112 when I first joined and probably way to skinny. I'm shooting for a nice 128-130. I can pass a PT test no problem just by Army standards I'm really pushing the weight line. We do the insanity program every night and end up covered in sweat. The heat isn't so bad and it's starting to cool down a little. But 114 degrees with 70% humidity is still way to hot! Appreciate the cheesecake offer!!

I actually get to leave the camp and go to the mall in the next couple of days. Excited to get out of this place. Getting cabin fever something awful. 
Have to be careful not to eat my way through my pay check. Bleh.

Anyways! Franklin happy in a dirty pen





Franklin happy in a clean pen!





Frankles happy running around the garage





And of course Frankles happy to be watching TV


----------



## JBun

See, the thing to do is to still have the cheesecake, but make it a smaller portion. Then you don't feel like you are torturing yourself, but still being good too.

I always love seeing picks of that cute little fluffball. Just makes me want to snuggle a bunny


----------



## PaGal

I know in my experience, most of the women that put on huge amounts of weight when pregnant did so because they looked at pregnancy as being an excuse to get totally lazy and eat huge amounts of whatever they wanted. I'm sure you know giving birth is physically the toughest thing a woman will ever do so letting pregnancy be an excuse to get lazy is the worst thing you can do.

The depot shot...if it was the reason you put on weight and you are now off of it then hopefully you won't have problems losing the weight. I'm sure it's made more difficult because you can't just eat what you want that would be less calories and healthier.


----------



## whitelop

I don't count calories, I did a few months ago and realized that I only eat like 1,000 calories a day and most of it was wine(300 per glass at 2-3 glasses) and the rest of coffee. bahaha. Thats sad but true. You drink red bull all day, I drink coffee all day. You always need a vice. haha. Coffee is my life blood. 
You might do better with counting calories because you can't control what you're eating because you're not making it. Why does the salad have to be iceburg, they can't get some romaine or some kale? LOL 
You shouldn't have a hard time losing the weight again after all the depot wears off. You're body probably isn't at its natural weight place anyway, because of the shot. 

I agree with Denise, a lot of the time pregnant woman take "eating for two" a little too literally. Its just not true though. The first few months, you won't eat any differently minus a craving or two. The middle from like 4-7 months is the most comfortable you'll ever be because the morning sickness is gone, and you're not too big to move. Thats when you'll eat a little bit more. Then months 8-9 you'll eat like 20 small meals a day because there is no room in your torso to eat anything large. Or you'll do what I did and eat standing up so everything had room to do whatever it needed to do. haha. Its different for everyone, but thats how it was for me. I had a really hard time eating at the end. AJ was born 3 weeks early, but he was 23 inches long. He was nothing but arms and legs. haha. 

Franklin is SO cute. I just want to smush my face into him! I wish I had a cuddle bun. 

Sorry for long pregnancy ramblings.  I just get excited.


----------



## kmaben

It took awhile to find a cuddle bug Morgan! My options were Shya (um yeah) and Kai. He's semi friendly on his own terms. Franklin is an expert at face smooshing though. I come home stick my face in him for about a minute or two until I calm down then the petting and massaging begins. He's such a good guy. 

I'm excited about the kid having but in my mind I kind of skip over the pregnancy part. I did not enjoy being pregnant the first go round. People think it's such a lovely thing. "Your glowing!" No it's the sweat from puking my guts out. Come on now. I was pretty crazy about what I ate also. No sugar, no corn syrup, no nothing if it wasnt, vegetable, fruit, or chicken. I was afraid I was going to have a little ADD baby or something if I ate sugar. I worked in the Peds department at my last duty station and hated it. All the newborn exams tripped me out and I would always pawn them off on someone else. Newborns are ugly! The umbilical cord tripped me out. The pink and wrinkly tripped me out. The no teeth thing tripped me out. The no subcutaneous tissue tripped me out. And I'm pretty sure I'm going to have an ugly baby because I call other peoples babies ugly. It's a Karma thing.


----------



## whitelop

All babies look the same. Like potatoes. haha. They're weird. I don't hold other peoples babies. Like a newborn, nah, I'm good. I had my own. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Just keep in mind all pregnancies can be different. With my son who was my first I had morning sickness for like the first four months. I also had the weird cravings and then one day Bam! I'd eat what I was craving and then puke, end of craving. I had my legs and feet swell like crazy, him press on my sciatica nerve for over a month so for three days I didn't sleep a wink, on and on. It was horrible and he was in the NICU for several days, cried and was fussy all the time, had to have soy formula due to allergies and suffered from projectile vomiting and twice I had to perform the baby choking on him.

My second was my daughter. Pregnancy was easy the whole time. I would only feel sick if I went too long between meals so I ate smaller portions but more often. When she was born and till age 3 she was a joy, no fussing unless hungry or needing changed, just a happy baby.

You may feel differently about all the baby stuff when it is your own. You may just instantly fall in love the moment you lay eyes on your child. I know it doesn't always happen with every woman but it does happen.


----------



## flemish giant

So I read this whole blog from page one (took forever!) I just fell in love with your rabbits and their personalities. Also its the first blog ive ever been able to read the whole thing. I really hope the whole baby thing works out!( I'm personally glad I have a while for that)


----------



## kmaben

Aww thanks! There are days I'd like to stuff them in a box and mail them somewhere far far away from me. :nod

But I do love them and miss them dearly. Do you have your own blog?

It was overcast today! Tried to rain but didnt get that far. Humidity still the same but it was nice to not have the sun glaring down on you all day. It was pretty overcast yesterday and also windy. No major sand storm or anything but just enough to keep people inside. Start combatives tonight. Should be fun. Runs for two weeks and worth points so double shazam! Have three stories that I'm working on about half done-ish each. Need a name for the town their all going to live in. Severe writers blocks and lack of motivation for several things going on at the moment. Getting harder and harder to wake up in the morning and put clothes on. Ready for home!


----------



## whitelop

Can you explain combatives to me please? It sounds like hand to hand stuff, but I'm not up on my Army lingo. hahaha. 

Overcast, that must have been nice! How often does it rain there? I kind of can't believe the humidity is so high, shouldn't the desert have a dry heat? LOL I have no idea about weather, but you would think it would be dry. To me, nothing is humid except the US Southeast and the rainforest. Thats how I think about the world. True story. 

So if I wanted to mail you something, how much would the shipping be? My husband said a lot. haha. I was like how much would it be to mail something to Dubai? He was like "what would you want to mail to your rabbit friend?" hahaha. He knows me too well.


----------



## flemish giant

No I don't have my own blog. I don't think I could make it interesting.


----------



## kmaben

Combatives is hand to hand wresteling stuff. I learned some dirty tricks this afternoon so when they dont want to play fair tonight I can get one up. 

Are camp is just a short drive from the ocean. I'm guessing that's why it's so humid but I could be wrong. I certainly wasnt expecting it when I got here. They get two inches a year. So it rains like 5 days out of the year here -_-

When you mail stuff here it's to an APO (Army Post Office) so it's just like sending something stateside. I do enjoy letters! and they dont take anything but a stamp. Usually I'm the one mailing stuff out. 

Went out into the city today. Had a lot of shennanigans happen. Went to a very crappy pet store. Rabbits crammed into small cages. They had a Sphynx cat there that looked like it was about to die. And bird crammed into really small cages. They had this molucan too that was just begging for attention and some toys. People dont realize how smart they are. My Staff SGT I was with was totally terrified of him. This molucan let me cuddle with him like my Tex does. He was pretty talkative too. Dont know how I would get him through customs.

Put my feet in the Persian gulf. Have a goofy picture as I was running away from the waves. Also visted the palm islands as well. Really neat. Will post some pictures later.

Alspo my rabbit bracelet came in! It's freaking awesome! And I already lost the Franklin bead -_- Not so awesome


----------



## kmaben

hmm how did my day go? My best friend comes up to me "Is your eye supposed to bleed?"
"Mhhh not so much"
"uh mine is"
Takes a look
"no **** your eye is bleeding"

She had a nose bleed going as well but there was blood just leaking out of the corner of her eye. Isn't that just interesting.


----------



## whitelop

Oh god, its like the stigmata. Keep an eye on her, you might have to call the priest!


----------



## PaGal

So was the eye or her nose injured? Just curious. Saw a show once where a llama was having health issues. They put a dye in it's eye to see if it would then flow out the nose to check for a blockage of some sort.


----------



## kmaben

haha Morgan! I was totally teasing her about that. She didnt have an eye injury. The eye itself is a closed structure and wont bleed unless there is damage to it. There's a duct that connects your eye to your nose. PA thinks that duct is clogged somehow so when her nose was bleeding it just over flowed out of the corner of her eye. No one had ever seen that. Even the ER doctor was like what the heck? He got every other doctor in the hospital to come in and take a look.

Off to combatives today. i've only had like six hours of instruction but it's sticking. I managed to get a couple of people to tap out yesterday. Think I'm gonna stick with it. Got cracked in the jaw a good one and been fighting a headache ever since. We have this one major who is closer to seven feet and probably has 100 pounds on everyone in the class. We rotate partners and was like uh time out. There is no way in hell I am fighting with you. His main technique is to smother you. And it works.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. So he's like a human pillow? I can't fight with my husband, so my main tactic is to choke him. He likes to pick on me and I have to fight him off by cutting off the oxygen to his brain. 
It gets scary here. 

I hope your friends tear duct is okay!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have I missed a lot, **** laptop, glad to be back and good news. Never been pregnant so can´t tell you what it ´s like but have seen enough friends go through it and it´s been different for all of them. Must admit the bloating and swelling doesn´t look like fun but I´m sure the end result is so worth it, I do regret not going there but that´s life. 

Franklin is just gorgeous, I still can´t believe how big he is but looks so soft and squishy that it does make you want to squeeze him. Mine look tiny at the side of him. 

How weird the blood from her nose coming out of her eye, I bet it was scary

I did laugh at your incredible hulk major. I used to do judo at uni and the bloke who did the class who was an ex GB champion used to always pick me and I can tell you that someone who is around 250 pounds holding you down is no fun. I always thought he was going to squash me lol.


----------



## kmaben

soooo today was my birthday and Omar finally got the Skype up and running. It's been about two months since I've seen or heard omar. It's all been through facebook which just does not cut it. So I came in early to work and he was like babe I have a surprise skype me! He had bought me a pink cake with little margarita candles! It was so sweet. And then they all sat around and ate it it in front of me. My mom had made me rice krispie treats and spelled out happy birthday in candy that I got the other day. My dad was caring around Franklin of course. He holds him kind of funny and Franklin just looks like he's melting. Goofiest pair ever. Miss them terribly. Need to post some pictures. Been saying that for days!


----------



## kmaben

okey doke!
I did stick my feet in the persian Gulf! This is the only decent picture as I kept running away.









Indoor ski slope at the worlds largest mall. The Mall of the Emirates. They have penguins you can pet!





This is the Atlantis resort on the Palm Islands


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, happy birthday, hope I made it in time. Sounds like a great surprise for you, shame you couldn´t eat some yourself haha.

Good pics, having a paddle in the sea. My brother lives in Dubai but it´s one place I´ve never really been too bothered about seeing as I´ve had very mixed reports. Maybe I´ll take the plunge one day and go and see him.


----------



## JBun

Happy Birthday! I'm glad you got to do some skyping. I'm sure that was really nice to be able to see and talk to everyone. So did you actually get the rice crispy treats or just get to see them? They're one of my favorite desserts, don't know why. Nothing terribly special, just taste good. It's nice to hear your dad is still spoiling Franklin rotten. I would hate for the little guy to be deprived at all in your absence .


----------



## kmaben

Yeah she sent me a whole tupperware container full. Rice krispy treats are a family favorite as well. We always take them while traveling or camping or pretty much anywhere where you'll be gone for extended periods of time. They always taste the same no matter what and kind of settle the stomache. The food here is really horrible sometimes so that's all I'll eat!

Dubai is neat I guess but for some people traveling here is on their bucket list. If I never came back I wouldnt be too upset. Going to a souk today which is like a flea market type deal. There's even a gold souk! It's insane! Its so sparkly. Chris please tell your brother to come get me!! I need some normal! And grass....

Found several pet stores here and they're kind of sad. Rabbits all crammed together and hot. Birds in cages too small. You dont really see a lot of pets around here. I think I've seen two people walking dogs and that was it. 
Makes me miss mine all the more. Omar shot this great picture of Lilly laying on the floor with the big dog. She has something on his head and was playing around him. Skyping with Omar hasnt helped either. Makes me miss him all the more as well. He's such a handsome guy. He has this great smile where the corners of his eyes crinkle. Bleh mood change. Gonna go get a RedBull and skulk in my tent now.


----------



## kmaben

UGH! So my depo ran out in Jun. I need a couple of periods to regulate before we can start trying for children. Between the excessive exercise, energy drinks, protein shakes, and crap food, I have no idea where my period is. When it does show up it's going to be ugly. So not looking forward to this. Why cant guys have kids? Why do we always get the crap end of the stick? I am sooooo tired of being deployed.

I'm facebooking with my husband to get some information. I could never work with this man. He is taking forever. I have like a goal, purpose, motivation, direction. I think I've had four minor fights with him in a ten minute period. Holy crap my social security just expired. He's like here's the info. No wait. This is the info. Christ on a crutch e-mail me the **** paperwork and I'll do it myself!

*Big sigh* 

Men


----------



## PaGal

Ain't that the truth! They have it so easy physically at least. The typical man doesn't deal with issues until older where a girl starts dealing with them once hitting puberty.


----------



## kmaben

I laughed so hard after doing a double take.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27004604?photo_view=1
I thought it was a goat at first. Proof God has a sense of humor. The colorings on this poor rabbit. I think someone took a marker to her. That can't be natural!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Poor little Tyler, I hope someone adopts him. It looks as though he´s got a mouth halfway down his nose, really weird markings. 

Are the rice krispy treats the ones that you just add the chocolate to the krispies. We used to have those at home and I loved them, haven´t done any for ages. We used to do them with corn flakes as well.


----------



## PaGal

The bun does have some strange markings. I would like to see him in person to get a better view. Maybe it's from molting? It looks similar to a himi and I know there is another breed with similar markings and at least one of them can have the markings get lighter due to heat so maybe that's going on. 

Oooh...you have made me hungry for rice krispy treats. One of my all time favorites. I usually make a double batch and when those are gone make another double batch. Otherwise I haven't had enough to hold off the craving for them. And no I don't eat them all myself. I always add extra butter and marshmallows to make them extra gooey and yummy.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, so they are different, how do you make them ??


----------



## kmaben

Haha Maybe her himi markings did just get lighter from the heat. Seems like there are a lot of californias for adoption around here. Not sure why. Hope she finds a good home and no one thinks her "ugly."

I LOVE the extra butter! I'm not a huge marshmellow fan so mom usually skimps on those for me. Just enough to hold the whole thing together. For everyone else she dumps most of the bag of marshmellows in. I just ate my last chunk for breakfast. They have the packaged ones in the DFAC but they never taste the same.


----------



## whitelop

Homemade rice crispies are the best! They have the best taste! I've also made cheerio crispies, same concept only with cheerios, they're pretty good! 

I think maybe the bunny was a mix like a Himi X Lop or a Cali X Lop. Or her crown was just a little wide, because it looked like she totally could have had lopped ears. And her markings probably did lighten up in the heat and will darken once it cools down. 

Did you get my package yet?!


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...I think they definitely could have gotten a better picture. That one isn't very flattering. I know some bunnies are cuter than others or more regal in appearance but I have never seen an ugly bunny. 

I'm not crazy either about having a lot of marshmallow taste in mine either. If someone offers me one and it looks like it has too much marshmallow I won't take one. Maybe I just need to make some and send you them so you can see. 


Chris....rice krispy treats are made with rice krispy brand cereal, marshmallows and butter. It is very simple to make as you just melt the butter and add the marshmallows until it is melted and mixed well and then mix in the cereal and you have a kick ass treat. It is simple to make and you can usually find the recipe on the rice krispy cereal box. I do add extra marshmallows and butter to mine as it makes them sweeter and gooier. Also there is a particular brand of marshmallows I use because they seem to melt better than others plus a particular butter I use. The hardest part is to stand there stirring and stirring until it is all melted so that it doesn't burn as I cook mine one high and so it is mixed perfectly. Also, mixing in the rice krispy cereal so it all get mixed well before it starts to cool.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They sound really nice and very sweet so I will just have to try them. 

She was quite a cute bunny, just not a great photo with her head down. I really hope she finds someone to love her.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan I did get your package! That is ALOT of ellie fur. When we brush Kai that's about what we see everytime until his molt is complete! Omar was like "wait, what? She sent you rabbit fur? That's kind of weird"
No not at all! It's soft like Shya and I almost killed one of my Majors who apparently is deathly allergic to rabbits. He consented that since we're so rabbit crazy it's ok. Any other place and it would be commitable weird.
So we have wild cats that roam the camp. This Major was coming into the aid station to get some benadryl because a cat made it into his tent. He was very puffy. I just so happend to get your package that day and was checking out the Ellie fur. He began to sneeze and get hives. 
"Is there a cat around here?"
"Uh...I think I saw one hanging out earlier sir"
He had to get a shot and get quarters. Woopsie! To bad it's the Major I like. If it had been the other Major that EVERYONE hates I would have sprinkled Ellie fur all over his bunk!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I'm glad you enjoyed it! It is a lot of fur! That wasn't even all of it. 
Thats too funny about the Major. Whenever anyone says Major, all I can think about is Major Frank Burns from MASH. Then I think of them calling him Ferret Face and it makes me laugh. LOL 
That Major must be SUPER allergic to cats and rabbits, to have an insta-reaction! That would SUCK.


----------



## kmaben

I was SO happy when Burns left the show. He was so useless and incompetent. Major Winchester was so much better. He was very witty and way more comical than Burns. I sent you a crazy letter and some coins from UAE.


----------



## whitelop

Awesome! 
I know, I hated Burns, he was terrible. I just wanted to punch him. I did like Winchester, especially towards the end when he got off his high horse a bit. But the person that I missed the most was Trapper. I can't believe he left like that, I was really upset when he didn't come back. He was so funny (and handsome) and his womanizing made me laugh. But I did like BJ, he was hilarious. 
Also, my most favorite character other than Hawkeye(who I would totally leave my husband for), was Colonel Potter. He was the best, he was a such a good replacement for Col. Henry Blake. 

I really LOVE Mash. If you couldn't tell.


----------



## kmaben

Dude when I get home I'm coming to visit. We're going to have a MASH marathon and make scenes at terrible pet stores and pick on your husband and run from chickens.


----------



## whitelop

Definitely! Please do come visit!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I loved MASH as well, I thought it was probably one of the funniest shows but also at times quite sad but in a nice way. I loved Colonel Potter and Hawkeye was so cute. I like pompous Winchester better than Frank and the lines between Hawkeye/BJ/Margaret were classics. Oh for the old days lol.

I can´t believe you sent Ellie fur to Dubai....you are one crazy lady Morgan haha.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Well, Kaley can't pet her bunnies so I sent some of mine for her to run her fingers though. It was a sandwich bag filled with fur! LOL Or to throw at people or make a mustache, whatever she wants to do with it really.


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha, that is so funny, I can just see Kaley with a moustache. Maybe she should make one for the Major lol, it might cure his allergies. I´m sure Ellie´s fur has miraculous properties.


----------



## kmaben

Ugh. Wow. If I could only say what I really want to say about this unit.
I mean I'm about to go find a sharp stick. And a brick. 

Good rabbit thoughts. Almost in a DBF. I've only seen her do it once and wasnt fast enough for a shot. Omar took this though.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. She sent you fur?!?! Please, nobody send me fur! I have PLENTY here! Lol!!!! I can send someone else fur though hahah. Nice to see everyone is doing good on RO! Miss y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Yes, I sent her fur! It was hilarious. And she got to pet a bunny on the other side of the earth! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haha it sounds hilarious! ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## kmaben

ooooohhkay so it seems after four months my writers block seems to have lifted. I've been pecking around on five different story lines. Ellie's story seems to be coming along pretty well. Let me know honestly what you think. Not so much editing or anything but is it something you would read to your kids? Is the voice appropriate for a 6-8 year old? The intent is to truly try and get published. I may have even found an artist for the illustrations. I really would appreciate even brutally honesty feedback. I feel like it's really missing something. You'll find a few notes that I wrote for myself. Like I need to come up with a name for the imaginary town they live in. I'm thinking "barabi" as a play on bad rabbit. But it sounds to middle eastern for me. Again BRUTAL honesty. You can't hurt my feelings. I dont have any.

Here goes and no it's not complete.
In the town of Lalala (come up with a name) there lived a little black and white ball of energy. Her name was Ellie. 
Ellie loved to play and be daring for she had little fear but Ellie also had a habit of getting into trouble. 
On this fine spring day Ellie heard much shrieking and merriment down by the stream. She came upon some rabbits jumping across it trying not to get wet. Of course this looked like fun and Ellie had some skill with hopping.
Can I try? Ellie hopped up asking hopefully.
Sure can. Just take a jump and see if you can make it. Said Tippy leader of the rabbits.
Ellie took a flying leap and landed just short of the bank. She made a huge splash that got Tippy standing nearby all wet. Ellie giggled in amusement at Tippys upset face. 
Ellie! I have to go to ballet class shortly! I cant show up all wet!
Its just a little water! And besides its fun! Ellie squealed as she began to splash all the other rabbits expecting them to join in on the fun.
Ellie stop it! 
The other rabbits just stared at Ellie. Ellie shrugged her shoulders and wandered off in search of something new to try.
Ellie moved on looking for someone new to play with. Everyone knew that Ellie had a habit of getting into to trouble. 
Kai came hopping around the corner and noticed Ellie sitting by herself.
Hi! 
hullo.
Are you ok?
No one wants to play with me.
Well why? Ill play with you! Kai exclaimed, his curiosity getting the better of him. Why should anyone play by themselves? That was no fun.
(Insert more dialogue, maybe an activity and they come upon the bush)
Look at that Raspberry bush! exclaimed Ellie
Kai eyed the bush with its ripe berries, calling out to him, begging to be eaten.
I dont know Ellie. That bush belongs to Mrs. Agora. We should ask her before we eat them.
(Ellie eats and Kai helps. Mrs. Agora is mad and tells them off. Kai wanders off because hes done getting in trouble)
Ellie begged and wheedled for someone, anyone, to play with her, but they all said no. The days misadventures still fresh in their minds.

Mrs. Agora came around the corner and saw Ellie shedding big dew drop tears.
(Insert Mrs. Agoras words of wisdom and lesson learned for story)


----------



## whitelop

I think its awesome! Once you get the moral of the story together and what Ellie and Kia do together. 

I think it does sound like its for 6-8 year olds. Like, The Pokey Little Puppy, remember that one? Along the same lines, age wise. 

And I'm pretty sure that Ellie would definitely(I totally forgot how to spell definitely), get someone wet!


----------



## kmaben

Oh yes. Her story was definitely going to have water involved some how!


----------



## PaGal

It sounds good to me. I think children would enjoy the story when finished and there is nothing in the story that could not be read to/ by a child.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh I like it!!!! I can picture a little Ellie bunny illustrations all in my mind and with the pictures in y mind it comes together even better! LOVE IT! I would read it to kids but I don't have any so I would buy it for myself ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## DogCatMom

kmaben said:


> Like I need to come up with a name for the imaginary town they live in. I'm thinking "barabi" as a play on bad rabbit. But it sounds to middle eastern for me.



Possible names of villages/towns in a mythical rabbit-centric world:

Wabity, Wabbity, Wabbiti
Wabbiton, -town
Tibbar (story is aimed at 6- to 8-year olds; they'll feel clever figuring "backwards"! out)
Tibbarville, -ton, -town
Hareville

Maybe one of these will work, or maybe spur your imagination towards *the* name. 

If you were writing for pre-schoolers, names like Wabwab would be good, because at that age they LOVE to repeat syllables and create alliterative phrases. But in the lower elementary grades, "Wabwab" and similar names fall out of favor. "Bunnyburg" might work for upper elementary grades, e.g., 9- to 11-year-olds. To me, it seems fairly sophisticated for your target audience, but you may feel differently. 

Great idea!


----------



## PaGal

I had the twins read your story this morning before school. I didn't get the chance to have the oldest read it. The twins are eight. They both liked the story. It is short for them but they are up to reading books as long as Harry Potter. The only thing they said they did not like was that it was not finished. So three thumbs up here.

I did wonder what age group you were going for. In my experience at least it is the younger children that read shorter stories such as this one. Although it may not be so short once you finish. For younger children it may be difficult to read but I could very well see myself reading the book to younger children and believe they could follow the story. Some words might just be too difficult for them to read themselves. I may be all off though as all three girls are advanced readers and have been since they started reading.

I would willingly buy a copy if published.


----------



## kmaben

Love the insight Denise. Thinking I need to lower my target audience. Or rather that my story seems to do that already. It seems a short story to be read to a child. The other stories kind of run along the same line and length. Kai's story is the hardest one to get off the ground. I want to do a travel series with him but unsure how to proceed.

Dont know why it didnt hit me but I really like the idea of tibbar! Not gonna lie I had to sit and look at it for a minute.


----------



## whitelop

I read all different things to AJ. I think a 6-8 year old would be able to read that story, but also their parents would be able to read it to them. I read books to AJ that are for 6-8 year olds I guess. He can't read them, but he can listen. Whether he understands it, I'm unsure of, but I still read them. I have some favorites that get read more than others, maybe one day they'll be etched into his brain from my reading them over and over. 

I would read him this story and when he was old enough he would be able to read it on his own. You have to think though, Has Christian Anderson didn't write stories to the just kids to read themselves, he wrote them for the parents to read TO the kids. To convey the message that if you were bad, you would get eaten. It was about the moral, not so much the ability to read. (All kids should be able to read though, thats not what I'm saying). Its about the moral and the bonding of a parent reading to a child. Thats the way I see it though. 

My new favorite kids book is A Pocket Full of Kisses, by Audrey Penn. Its fantastic.


----------



## PaGal

Are you planning on writing Kai's stories for kids as well? Something along the lines of stories of him traveling to different places but with some factual information in the stories about the places he goes or something else? The thought of something similar to the Magic Tree House Series popped into my mind. But where they went to places based on history Kai's would be just be places. I don't even know if that made any sense at all. sorry.


----------



## whitelop

I loved the Magic Tree House books! I remember those from being a kid, they were always interesting.


----------



## kmaben

I was thinking more like places with facts. Like the leaning tower of Pisa, Colosseum, windmills and bike garages in the Netherlands, The giants stairs in Ireland. When I was in 3rd grade (uh 20 years ago?) we had this banner around the room with a boy and a girl from all over the world. I remember my favorite pair was a little boy and girl in traditional dutch clothing with a windmill in the back. I promised myself then and there I would travel to those places. I still remember that banner and it deeply sparked an interest in the world around me. That's why moving to Germany was so easy for me. I think American kids today (and Americans in general) dont understand countries and cultures beyond their own. Germany alone is bordered by four vastly different cultures. In the states while we can be considered a melting pot we're still predominately American with little outside influences. If Kai and a picture of the Colosseum sparks a kid to want to go, my goal has been reached.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I loved the story and think it has great potential for development, I think kids would really enjoy it. I also like the idea of Kai travelling the world. I´ve visited quite a few places, I especially liked Holland, people are so friendly as well but I´ve been to Germany, Belgium, France, Italy, Morocco, Portugal and I think there´s lots to develop in encouraging kids to want to travel and see these places. In Spain, there is so much to see too in Granada, Seville, Cordoba which are relatively close to me. He could visit the monkeys in Gibraltar as well. I´ve always loved reading an just love to see kids who love their books.


----------



## flemish giant

He could got to places like Holland and England and germany and meet rabbits like the German giant, Holland lop, and endlish Angora etc....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## PaGal

just had the 11 year old read it. She said to tell you that it would make a good picture book for younger children.


----------



## Bonsai

I've been stalking this blog, hope you don't mind me popping in and giving my 0.02.

I liked what you had of the story, its easy-to-read - keeping kids in mind - and has a pretty good moral going on. For the Kai book, I have to second Flemish Giant. You could have the undertone be "acceptance of other cultures/groups".  Like you could even bring in dwarf/giant/lop breeds - to kinda represent different people that don't have a certain "culture" they all go into (short people, tall people, people with 'deformities' or traits that set them apart, etc). It'd be a very positive message to children! And one that's sorely needed. I see so many kids these days that openly make fun of other people!! Makes me so mad.

Also, can I just say I love Shya? I love reading about her, but I think I will love her from afar. I have a crazy calico cat that I'm sure Shya would team up with (or beat up, probably) and cause all sorts of chaos. Kai, on the other hand... He seems like such a big sweetie! Don't come looking for me if he comes up missing!


----------



## kmaben

A REAL sandstorm! I'm strangley excited! And the day started off so badly. I hope it rains mud! You have not lived until you've had mud rain on you. Temp dropped like 20 degrees. It's almost cold! Hold on to the tent before it blows away everybody!!!!

Yeeeeehaaaaaaaw!


----------



## whitelop

What is the temp now, like 100*? I'm sure you could catch a chill!


----------



## kmaben

weatherchannel.com says 102. They're full o crap. Wet bulb is still pointing in the 110 category. It felt like almost 70 for a bit! Had to reset the whole camp. Bunch of stuff knocked over from the winds. Lots of hilarity going on. 

got sunburnt yesterday while on a detail. Just in the face and the top of my head. Have a crazy sunglasses tan thing going on. And I have infantry feet. I need a spa. Life been kind of suckey. Mostly loneliness. Think it's worse this deployment due to lack of activitey. 

Lately I've been getting attacked by crickets. Normally they dont bother me at all but the random jumping on is not cool. I happened to be in the shower late at night and this female LT friend of mine got into the shower next to me. I'm washing rinsing, and repeating, when I felt this THING on my woohoo section! I look down and here is this cricket copping a feel. I fell out of the freaking shower, shrieking like a little girl, broke the **** hooks for the shower curtain trying to get the thing off. This LT is like are you ok? what the heck is wrong with you. I'm screaming cricket! CRICKET!! She's telling me I'm on my own almost falling out of the shower herself laughing at me. I am so done with this country.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sorry Kaley but I was nearly falling on the floor imagining you trying to get rid of that cricket...I bet it was actually pretty scary. I remember when I worked near Ibiza, I went to bed one night and pulled the sheet back and a cricket jumped out, I nearly jumped out of the window lol.


----------



## middlemuse

Once upon a time, I was showering and looked down to see a scorpion swimming in the water at my ankles. Lucky for me it was a puny western Colorado scorpion. Lord knows how that experience would have gone where you are.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahahahahahha that really made me laugh, I laughed so hard that Leo says "what are you laughing about?!" So I had to tell him. He chuckled. Teehee I would've freaked the hell out!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

Oh I would have also freaked out. But I'm pretty sure thats the best **** thing I've heard in like several days and I laughed really hard. haha. I can just picture it and I probably would have done the same thing. 

I wonder why there are so many crickets there? That seems weird. Are they like the fat black ones, or camel-back crickets or brown ones? Is it because god sent the plagues to the middle east in the ancient times and the crickets stayed behind? People were smaller back then, so maybe it was really crickets and people thought they were locusts because they were short? LOL Now, I'm just making things up. 

Whenever I type cricket, I want to type cricker and I have no idea why. Thats not even a word.


----------



## kmaben

The crickets are large brown marble patterned. There are also smaller black ones but you dont see them as often. Yes they are everywhere. Funny you mention the plagues because I was thinking along the same lines as you. Not so much being shorter (they aren't a very big people to begin with!) but about them being left behind. Alot of the castles and stuff we visited in Germany left me believing the original Germans were a very small people. You'd look at a bed or a suit of Armor and is wasnt any bigger than what a 12 year old might get into. Interesting to say the least.

So I finally got to Skype with Omar day before last and he comes in with Frankin. He asks my mom if she let him out. No. They call my dad. Nope he didnt let him out and forget about him either. That crap head has been escaping out of his pen on a regular basis. They've just been blaming it on my dad. So now they have to sit and rethink his pen. I'm terrified he'll end up in Shya and Kai's pen and I'll end up with a dead rabbit or he'll finally break something flopping out of his pen. It's omar's highest priority. I threatened divorce.







He has the sweetest face ever. He just oozes calm and invites you in for a snuggle. He's figured out the couch and become quite attached to it. Miss him


----------



## whitelop

He does have the sweetest face ever. I do just want to cuddle him! 

Haha. Yes, people were MUCH smaller centuries ago. Like A LOT smaller. We've grown so much in the last 500 years its ridiculous. But we're on a the height decline again. We're just getting fatter! LOL 
People in cities are smaller than people in rural areas too. My MIL is taller than a lot of the men in Chicago. She's 5'10, which is tall for a woman but about normal for a guy. She said in the elevators, she towers over people. When she was in China, she was taller than everyone. LOL 
My hub and dad both went to the Panthers football game like 2 weeks ago, and they said they were heads taller than everyone. haha. My hub is 6'2.5 and my dad is 6'1.5. I'm the shortest person in my whole family, at 5'7. I have a cousin who was taller and bigger than me at the age of 12, when I was 18. Shes a giant at like 6'2. LOL 

Sweet jesus, I let me step away from the computer, so as not to ramble more.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a sweet cuddly boy, just gorgeous. I just want to squish him.

It is true that everyone is getting taller and wider. I´m only 5ft 2in so I´m a shortie, nearly everyone is taller than me, years ago, I´d have been quite tall. 

It is true though, I remember going in some really old houses in a museum and even I had to bend over to get through the door.


----------



## whitelop

Just to carry on with the short people stuff. A few years ago my hub and I were looking at houses. We were walking through this old house and going through the back door. I walked right under and my hub was behind me. He hit his head so hard on the door frame it mashed his hat into his forehead. ahha. Because the door was so short. It was like 6 feet tall rather than the usual 7 feet. It was hilarious!


----------



## PaGal

I'm 5'2", my daughter is lightly taller than me. I am a little taller than my mother and she was a little taller than my grandma. I can only imagine how short my family was say 100 years ago.


----------



## whitelop

So I just read a blog that told me that you can mail a bunch of different things without boxes or envelops, as long as its 13 oz or under. SO you know what that means right? 
YOU'RE GOING TO GET SOME WEIRD SHIZ-NIT!


----------



## kmaben

lol! This is going to be entertaining. Not only for me but I'd imagine our postal people too.


----------



## kmaben

Today is miss Shi Shi day. I love my little bad rabbit. She has the most lovely cheek bones. She's so sleek and ninja. I was thinking about our nightly nose rubs and ear massages. Yeah she's not cuddly. Yeah she's pretty mean and down right bitchy some times. But she's mine. I love chasing her around while I'm trying to put her up for the night. I love how you can tell everything she's thinking by the set of her ears. I love how she grooms Kai's ears all lovingly than hides from him just to watch him panic. And he does panic. I love how she's so adaptable. She's such an awesome little beast I'm glad I took a flying leap for. Some people say impulse buying is bad. And I agree to an extent. However, Shya was a pure impulse buy. Well impulse in general since she was "free." HAHAHAHA Free!!! She's already racked up a bill a couple thousand dollars large. Miss you Shya. Miss all my babies. I even miss my husband. Sometimes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is such a special rabbit and she´s definitely been through the wars but she´s come out of it all so much stronger and even more bad ass lol. I can just imagine Kai´s panicky face when she´s hiding haha. I bet you miss them all like mad, I´m only gonna be away 5 days and I´ll be going crazy. And you know that if you had to do it all again for her, you would. I did laugh at the ending...poor hubby, second to all those bunnies :laugh:


----------



## kmaben

Hubby knows that I love him and he's not always second. Just sometimes. And he's ok with that too.

So while the PA's away the medics will play. Now I'm beginning to think that might not have been such a good idea. My finger really hurts.

Whoopsie.


----------



## kmaben

So daddy sent me some pictures. Here's a couple. He's such a shmuck. He was telling me how he was going to have a hard time giving them up. He enjoys their individual personalities so much and he always has someone to talk to while hiding in the garage from my mom. I think his words went something to the tune of "something about their personalities hit a heart spot." Who the heck are you?! I like how he indicated all of them too. He loves and adores Shya. He loves and adores Franklin. He'll interact with Kai when he has too. He's actually quite afraid of Kai because he's so large. Franklins the biter!

Kai. Having ear issues. Per usual





Shi shi looking teeny tiny next to Kai. She IS much smaller than him but this picture really exaggerates it.





Of course Frankles looking oh so snuggely. It's the floppy ears


----------



## kmaben

Is now promotable! Yay! All I had to do was wrestle the sponsor who took me. Tore his shirt and made his lip bleed. He kneed me in the thigh and it's very tight. All in all I'd call it a good day. Just have to make points which I've been working on.


----------



## whitelop

YAY! Thats great! It does sound like a good day! I want to bust someones lip...h34r2

Did you get that thing I sent you? It wasn't in a package so I'm curious to see if it got taken. But the mail lady took it! haha. I hope it makes it over there though, its going to...sweet.


----------



## whitelop

PS. Kai is flipping enormous! And Shya is very small! I love them as a couple, so cute. 

And Franklin, that face.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan! lol! I came in and my soldier was talking about sprinkles. I was like Tank what the f*** nonsense are you talking. He threw them at me. I was like Sprinkles? I got sprinkles!!! They made it all in one piece. Couldnt stop laughing. We're going to put them on everything.


----------



## whitelop

Heck yes! I'm so glad that they got there! YAY! There are a lot of them so I figured everything could just have sprinkles! 

Hahaha. I can't wait to mail you more things, now that I know that I CAN! Getting a pile together...be prepared.


----------



## PaGal

I'll come take Kai for a snuggle! Give me your address and I'll send you some spooky things. Ha! Sorry, I just love this time of year.

I'm a little confused...are ya saying you can mail things without a box under a specific size or weight?


----------



## kmaben

Yes that is what she's saying! She sent me a canister of sprinkles. The kind that has like 4 different kinds. Just slapped an address on it and some stamps. Mail guys had a good laugh over it. 

Kai would get along with Thumper just fine. He's so accepting towards other animals. No fear. Even though Franklin attacks him he will still try to interact with him if I have them both in the yard. I have to stand there and be mediator. Breaks Kai's heart. He just cant understand why no one would love him or want to play with him.


----------



## PaGal

Poor Kai...I have a feeling Thumper would play with just about anything living. I know he's not afraid of the dog and he seemed to enjoy being near the girls till I got the X pen barrier up.


----------



## kmaben

Sooo a different person drew this one. I like it better than the previous. It looks more feminine and with the shading I can guesstimate what the final product would look like. I LOVE the way her left ear is tilted. Love this! Cant wait to get home and get this tattoo. Cant wait to get home period.
Again a big shout out to THATLADY for the original design and the permission to use it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I did laugh at Morgan sending the sprinkles, sometimes she is so crazy. I can´t wait to see what she sends next. 

That design is fabulous, love the colours. Where are you having it done. I only had one tat done and it was torture. It was fairly small which is a good job cos I am sure that had it been any bigger, it wouldn´t have got finished lol. 

I just love the pics of your guys and gal. Kai is just so sweet and Franklin´s face makes me want to bury my head in him. Shya is just Shya and she looks so funny side by side with Kai, they are such a lovable couple.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I do have something to send, it has postage on it, but its too big to fit in the mailbox. So I have to take it to the post office and drop it in a blue box. I'll probably do that tomorrow, meant to do it today but I forgot the thing at home.
But it is a thing for you and your joes to play with together...if you're into that sort of thing. :big wink:

:muscleman: And that emoticon because I think its hilarious. LOL

I did manage to get the letter out today and I'm pretty sure you're going to want to frame it, because its comedic gold. I thought about it today and its brilliant.


----------



## kmaben

Why am I slightly terrified all of a sudden?


----------



## Chrisdoc

:laughsmiley::censored2:


----------



## kmaben

yay! So I woke up at 5 this morning to get punched in the face. Got my level one combatives certificate though. Worth points. Level 2 starts monday. At 0500. Nothing should start that early. Bleh.

Went to the M9 range yesterday. I did horrible. I shoot expert with the M16/M4 no problems on a bad day. Couldnt hit jack the first go round. Had 10 rounds and a little target to shoot at to familiarize oursleves. Walked down there and one of the range safeties says "That's never a good sign." My little target was blank. I went from shooting a 2 to a 17 in 5 iterations. You need 24 to qualify. One of the range safeties was trying to help me out. The second go round he says "So your doing pretty well but next time try hanging onto the gun with both hands, look at where you're going to shoot, and try to keep at least one eye open."
"Ok"
BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM
"So again you're doing very well but this time try to shoot your own paper."
"Ok"
And then an Australian showed up with the Scar. And then I got to shoot it. Smoothest rifle ever. It was like sex gone right.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap, I don't know if its the pot of coffee and no food this morning, but I just laughed really hard at you. 
I want to shoot some stuff! 

And no, nothing should start before like 7am. Because the world is not a place before then. My roosters start crowing at 4, but they're the only ones awake. And anything between 2am and 5am is like, another world.


----------



## PaGal

That sounds like fun, well other than the difficulty hitting the target. What I have always wanted was a flame thrower. I figure it will either kill them or leave them something they'll never forget.

Not a morning person and never will be. I want to sue everyone for discrimination because with most things you have no choice.


----------



## kmaben

So a little back story. I had this friend in high school and we were best friends. I out grew Katy but still kept in contact as I adore her parents. We have lunch every once in a while and hang out on occasion when I'm home. My mom watches her four year old daughter Lilly. Lilly actually features in some parts of my blog. Lilly's father is nothing more than a sperm donor and a leech on Katy's paycheck. As a result Lilly doesnt really trust men but loves and adores Omar for some reason. Omar lives with my parents while I'm deployed and essentially lives with Lilly five days a week. Omar is having all kinds of experiences with Lilly. Like getting over the naked kid syndrome. (he once sicked her on his own brother) He enjoys fighting with her and figuring out how her little brain works. It's getting colder in Texas and Katy informed me that Lilly needed some new clothes.

Omar just informed me that he is at Ross. Picking out clothes. For Lilly. 
BY HIMSELF!!! 
People he doesnt even go shopping for his own clothes!! And I hate clothes shopping with him because it is this HUGE soap opera. 

He's facebooking me pictures of clothes he's picked out. I dont know what to think about this. I can't stop laughing. He is such a shmuck! Oh lord he just found this dress and I told him about leggings. I'm dying over here. I think he's getting a little carried away. I dont know what to do. Now he's frustrated and cant figure out sweaters. I'm crying. Ope found a sweater to match the dress he found. Now he found a "cool under armour hoodie" That's a must. I thought he was going with my mom but apparently not. Maybe some poor sales clerk will take pity on him and his paycheck!


----------



## whitelop

Thats hilarious about Omar! I think its adorable that hes getting clothes for her. 
I didn't know that men understand how to dress little girls. Leggings, haha. How do you explain that to a man? 
I want to go shopping. I want some new warm leggings, I saw some at Kohls the other day!


----------



## PaGal

Oh that is so adorable! I love it! Poor man though trying to shop for a little girl. Hopefully someone will give him a hand, wish I could but that is just the sweetest thing. Poor girl, really makes me feel for her. Too many parents are useless and worthless when it comes to their children, oh don't I know it but it is wonderful that he is doing this for her. 

Hopefully that will go along way for the little girl.


----------



## kmaben

Grand total was 87 dollars

2 pairs of jeans
2 dresses
1 sweater
1 hoodie
1 under armour light weight jacket
2 shirts
1 pair of leggings

He was trying to go around the corner to Kohls but I convinced him to go to the large, super nice goodwill. He didnt like it though as you have to go hunting and looking on clothes. He wants a size 6 rack to choose from without having to wander all over the store.

My mom was laughing about how I married my dad. He loved to go clothes shopping for me as a little girl and buy all these expensive dresses. Omar couldnt wait to get home and show Lilly what he got. Hope she was in the mood for it. If not he just got his heart broke. 

It's upsetting that the father is like that though. But he has like 3 other kids with 3 other women and just got arrested and shipped to san Antonio for not paying child support. He never holds a job for more than 2 weeks and doesnt pay any bills. They both live with Katy's parents. She loves that little girl but sometimes I wish she would wake up and get a clue.

I only call him the sperm donor never by his name. And the last time I was home I told him
"There's three things you need to know. 1 I love that little girl like she was family. 2 I can get you from a long ways away and no one would ever know it was me."
Very snidely the sperm donor says "Yeah whats number 3"
"I would pull the trigger and not have one single regret about it, THATS the most important thing you need to remember."
Needless to say he stays very far away from me and puts on a really good show when he comes to pick up Lilly. Lilly may only be four years old but she's not stupid. When she picks her grandfather, or Omar, or my own dad over her father? You're not fooling anyone. Atleast Lilly has a village and a really solid shot at life. Sorry Rant over.


----------



## PaGal

Good for you. I do hate how everyone portrays men to be useless as fathers or no father at all to their children because most all of the men we know with kids are very good fathers but the rotten ones definitely do exist which is such a shame. So good for you for giving him a piece of your mind. 

I'm sure one day your friend will have had enough and then he'll be history. Most people will only put up with things for so long, we all have our breaking point.

By the way I sent you out a package today. I hope you have fun with it all. Ha!

You would have laughed at me at the post office. The twins get on the bus at 8:15am and the post office doesn't open till 9. I was sooooo ready for a second cup of coffee after they got on the bus so I sat down to have one. Got a few quick things done and then got ready to go. I had a birthday card and two letters to mail, a money order to purchase and your package to get ready. 

I got that all done and started digging for my keys to leave and couldn't find them. I was starting to panic because I would have to call hubby to bring me keys if I had locked them in the truck or call hubby to get the neighbors number, call him and have him go into our house and bring me keys and that's only if hubby had his phone with him. Some places he works at do not allow them to carry their phones for security reasons. 

The other option would be to walk the three miles home. 

The biggest reason to panic by far was that the cold morning made the coffee go right through me and I mknow there is not a public rest room around for miles and miles.


----------



## kmaben

My nose hurts, My jaw is really sore and bruised, I jacked my left thumb up, I have really bad bruises on both my biceps, I have a huge bruise on my left outer thigh, I have a huge bruise on my right boob, and my back is killing me. 0500 is entirely to early to get the crap kicked out of you.


----------



## kmaben

I am TOO a real person MORGAN!






Says so right there on the back of my hat!






My left glove says bad and my right glove says rabbit stitched in pink!


----------



## PaGal

That is too early for anything but especially for that. For me it's the perfect time to tick me off in a second. Ha!

Shoot! I just now got another idea of something to send. I'll have to do some research but if it works out I'll need a pic od Shya. Do you have a fav?


----------



## whitelop

I showed my hub the pictures and he said that my gun shooting face would be equal to your gun shooting face. That we would be twins in frowns. LOL 
Then he told me I can't have a gun! **** him! 

I'm pretty sure that 5am sounds like a great time to do hand to hand combat! I think I would be JUST angry enough to bring the smack down. haha. Especially before coffee. I'm not a human before coffee. 

Here's a picture that I thought was funny.


----------



## whitelop

Did you get the thing I sent you yet? I sent it on the 19th, I hope it gets there soon. Its the one you can play with, with everyone.

I'm also sending out a care package on Monday. With the GOOD stuffs in it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up. 

Great photos but I wouldn´t like to cross swords with you Kaley lol.

And 05.00 is too early to get up, full stop. I hope you kicked the crap out of them back as well.


----------



## kmaben

haha yeah chris. one guys ribs are still pretty sore. So I dont feel to bad about losing. And I beat him up pretty good the last time we rolled.

No Morgan havent gotten anything yet. I'm excited to see what it is! Will let you know as soon as it comes in.


----------



## whitelop

I'm mailing you a box of stuff today! I'm going to have it expressed or something to you, so it will get there in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## JBun

I just want to say, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I love those pictures!!! You totally kick butt  Seeing that makes me want to be out there shooting cool guns and kicking butt too.... Just not at 5 in the morning


----------



## kmaben

The mail fairy came for me yesterday! The mail guy said I had mail and something about a frisbee. I kind of gave him the who pooted look and he was like you'll see. So mail pick up is later in the evening. I was walking back from dinner and realized what he was talking about. I couldnt stop laughing. There was another soldier behind me and he was like "what's wrong with you"
Morgan sent me a frisbee. She just threw some stamps on it and stuck an address on it. We do sports PT every Saturday as a Battery. We'll play ultimate frisbee and I'll bring my own!

I also got my husbands box in finally. Lots of books but most importantly my Government book. YAY! Now I wont fail this class!

THEN! I got Denise's box! One of my soldiers is a mother of two and likes to do crafty things with me. I was like I got construction paper! She was like lets make things! So we made pumpkin cutouts for Halloween and started on hand turkeys for November. We were doodeling with the colored pens when my PA swooped in and stole the purple one. It was such a good night.

It ended with two hours worth of uno at the ECP and a benadryl.

Denise I do have a favorite pic of Shi shi.
This is an all time favorite





Next would be pictures like this










She is such a diva and I love her cheek bones and how dainty she appears. Even though we all know better.


----------



## kmaben

Forgot to add

Jen you can go to any range in the states and fire weapons. The Army just lets me do it for free! Pretty nice when you dont have to pay for the price of ammunition.

Sadly I see way more of 0500 then I ever wish too....


----------



## whitelop

I am so glad that the frisbee got to you! I was beginning to get worried about it. BUT that is the company my hub works for, Innova. They make the discs/frisbees and they're now the major sponsor for Major League Ultimate. So that one is the real deal! And its real name is a Pulsar. HAhaha. 
That day I called my hub and I was like "hey! Pull me a pulsar in a nice color!" He was like "why?" I told him "I'm going to mail that SOB to the middle east! It weighs less than 13 oz right?" He was like "I'll get it for you, but I won't be part of your non-packaging BS. Stuff needs packages!" 
Then that thing was too big to go in my mailbox and I had to hold on to it until we passed one of the big blue boxes. HAHA. 

It sounds like you guys had a fun night with the crafty stuffs! And Uno!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great photos of that little lady. The first one is just beautiful.

I do so laugh at the things Morgan sends you, life is never dull with her. 

Glad that both her and Denise are keeping you busy. 

:wink


----------



## whitelop

Do they take the customs forms off the boxes before you get them Kaley? Because if they don't, don't look at what it says on mine! I want you to be surprised at what is in the box! LOL I just thought about it. The lady told me to be very specific about what was in the box. Then I had a Brad Pitt moment in the post office about "whats in the boxxxxx?" 
Also, I wrapped that thing up like a boss! Its beautiful! And its going to sound like a rain-stick when you turn it this way and that. LOL I didn't tell the customs people what THAT was all about, so it should be surprising. 
And everything is wrapped with newspaper. And really taped, with packing tape. LOL I had a blast wrapping it.


----------



## kmaben

I never know with you Morgan! You're such a nut!

So mom let all of the rabbits out in turn yesterday. Door was open and they could come and go all day. Mom said Kai for some reason boxed at Sam the dog. Said he jumped straight up at him eye level and boxed the crap out of him. Sam of course was like what the heck? Taking a page out of Shya's book are we? Of course mom and dad think Shya is the second sweetest rabbit in the world after Franklin. I really need to get home. I miss my babies soooo much. 

Today was a Shi shi day and a sebastian day.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...Glad it got there safely and you got to make some decorations especially before Halloween. When I lived in Germany we lived in off base housing. We had a balcony and the wall where the door to the balcony was located was glass. I can remember cutting out reindeer and a sleigh and other things and taping it to the glass wall in a complete Christmas scene plus I thought it would give you something to do in your down time. 

Now I'll just have to get my 'puter set up to be able to print off of it. I absolutely love that pic od Shyla.


Morgan...thanks for asking Kaley. I was wondering to if she could just look at the custom form and see what's inside. I had that "can't remember what I packed in there" with the first box so last time I wrote a list before I packed it all. I wouldn't really care but they said if it's not detailed they'll open it. I don't want that happening.


----------



## kmaben

good.ness.

Adventrue race today. 10 stations. My back is screaming ugly curses at me. Have to get up early and give shots tomorrow as well. There was a second race at the british compund. I really wanted to participate but my old lady is kicking in. I'm clean and I want to go to bed. Well that's a lie. I want to go to the fight house and practice my boxing! Got my first lesson last night and like it way more than combatives. Boxing is a part of level two so I may suffer through it to get certified. Not gonna lie. I'm pretty proud of my level one certificate!! Just ordered my own pink boxing gloves and hand wraps. Bout to get serious round here!

I dont look at the customs forms. Its kind of like cheating at christmas time. I prefer to be surprised. I truly do appreciate all of the support I have received from you guys. It makes this place a lot more bearable on a day to day basis.


----------



## PaGal

You are so darn lucky!!!I used to box for years but there is no where nearby here that I can go to. I do have a heavy bag I have to get hubby to hang up for me and mitts for practicing especially as we plan to teach the girls. Eventually I will get a speed bag, that's always like meditating for me. 

Nothing gets you in shape like boxing at least for those that train like they mean it. I also did martial arts and kickboxing but boxing was my fav. Mostly though because I switched gyms as the first place got to be too easy for me. The boxing gym was hard core. The trainer was wanting me to get my liscense so if any other females came in they might be more comfortable with a female trainer but then he decided to reenlist.

Keeps your fists up!


----------



## PaGal

Woo Hoo! I got a package! Thank you Kaley, you made my day! I noticed the package in a bag (raining here) sitting outside and really thought nothing of it. Hubby is always ordering some part or other but got all excited when I decided to take it out of the bag and saw my name on it.

Yes, I was dancing around the garage and singing "I got a package". Came close to lopping off a finger with the box cutter in my excitement. Ha! I am like a kid at times.

I'm sure the girls will love the pencils and be interested in the money. The spices will come in handy I'm sure. We use a lot of seasoning when we cook and hubby is really good at inventing new meals so we'll put our minds together and come up with something tasty I'm sure. I haven't used turmeric but do know of it so now we will have to try it.

Again thank you!


----------



## whitelop

I got a package today too! haha. I was so surprised and excited when I saw it! I'm pretty excited about the turmeric powder and AJ and I already tore into the dates. He loves them! (Now he's eating cake and I think I'm in trouble, too much sugar!) 

I really appreciate everything! I'll let you know how my turmeric powder adventures go, I'm adding it to some rice for dinner tonight. And Baharat is great on just about everything, it has a nice flavor. And apparently turmeric is super good for you and your cells. So thanks so much!


----------



## PaGal

I did do some searching on turmeric and did come across a lot of info on so many different ways it is good for your health and ways to use it in treatments. 

One of the girls and I each had a date. She says she did not like it. I do like dates although after French toast with karo on it was probably not the best time for enjoying the full flavor but I was excited.


----------



## kmaben

Goodness that took forever to get there! Glad you guys liked it. Now I may have to invest in some tumeric for myself. We do eat a lot of rice. 
I'm trying to find something for the girls but I dont want to get them all the same thing. And I dont want any jealousy betwixt them. Any ideas? Or favorite colors? Though they do seem rather...unusual..for little girls. 

I am so not a date fan. Tried a few while here. My daddy loves them so I send him a bunch every box. There are date trees outside the gate and they smell so horrible. Like a boiled butt hole kind of nasty. I run most mornings and gag everytime I get close to them. I'll hate dates forever! 

I'll get some pictures up Denise of all the hand turkeys everyone made. Some of the other sections came over and made turkeys as well. I laughed so hard when I came in and seen them. Some of them look like a straight 5 year old did it. One of my medics got really pissed off at his turkey, threw it away, and was grumpy all day because his looked so bad. LOL these are grown men and women mind you!


----------



## kmaben

Aaaaaand now it's time for Crafting with the Army! Have glue with craft!






We made hand turkeys! Some of them came out pretty nice!










Some of them were pretty creative. Those are black licorice twizzlers that no one here eats.


----------



## kmaben

Some of them came out kind of ok. (I made this one)







And some of them.....look like a four year old did it.






Hall of Gobble!





And Morgan! I opened the cookies about 0900. By 1400 they were reduced to this.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks like you´re all having a great time, I´m feeling a bit left out lol.

You´ll have to start cooking lots of curries and biriani´s. I love Indian cooking and use turmeric quite a lot. I´m not so keen on dates on their own but love them wrapped in bacon and cooked together, delicious. 

Artwork is fab and very colourful, brightens the décor.


----------



## PaGal

I'm not a huge date fan. I won't eat them like I do chocolate but I will eat a few here and there.

The hand turkeys...Funny how different they all are. Sounds like the grumpy medic needed a time out! Ha

The girls unusual? Hhmmm probably but then they have unusual parents. ha! I can't keep up with their fav colors as those always seem to be changing. They are not really girly girls. They do not like pink or princesses but they are not tom boys either. They like most things kids like.


----------



## Anaira

kmaben said:


> Some of them were pretty creative. Those are black licorice twizzlers that no one here eats.



????!


----------



## kmaben

ok ok I know I've been lazy on my blog. Haven't been able to work up the energy or motivation to do much of anything lately. It's getting really stupid around here and I'm having a hard time dealing with it. I forget how much I rely on my husband emotionally. He's my rock and functioning without my better half has been **** near impossible these last couple of weeks. I went on a trip a couple of weekends ago and finally have some pictures uplaoded.

Emiraties drive like complete and total ass hats but you give them a land rover and some dunes and it's more fun than anyone should be having.











We visited a red sand desert and then a white sand dune desert. One had random watermelons growing.





Had a great buffet. We were all sucking sitting on the floor though.


----------



## kmaben

haha and lastly my selfie with the camel. You could get on them and the dude walked them around in the circle. It was pretty interesting watching them get up and down. Plus they were like old grumpy camels. Couple people fell off. It was hilarious.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks like you had good fun. I´ve ridden a camel in Morocco, it is a weird sensation but I really enjoyed it and we had to eat sitting on the floor. I can live with that as long as it´s reasonably comfortable. Comfy is most important as you get older haha.

I´ve been thinking of you the last few days. They put a quick preview of the 50th anniversary episode of Dr Who on Children in Need on Friday night and they´ve had a programme on this weekend with the ten best monsters or villains with an episode to show each one. Last programme tonight and I´ve loved them. They also announced the poll for the best doctor and the best companion....David Tennant and Billie Piper. I must admit he´s my favourite and I love Rose but I always liked Sarah Jane, she was there when I was growing up. Can´t wait now for next Saturday. I hear it´s premiering in the US at the same time as the UK.


----------



## kmaben

Yes it is premiering at the same time and then later they'll do a global one. It's to keep everything from leaking out. I have to watch it down at the aussie compound as we dont get anything like that on our Military tv. We havent figured out exactly the time yet. I think one of the nurses was talking about streaming it off of itunes or something. Several brits have shown interest so I think we'll have a Dr who party at the Aussie aid station. It adds to the atmosphere so it should be hopefully pretty epic! I really cant wait!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha I laughed at the camel! I too, have ridden a camel, its a funky ride! Their gate is nothing like a horse and you're kind of weeving and bobbing. LOL I love camels though, I think they're hilarious, with their grunting and snorting. I would totally have a camel. So if you could send a camel on my way, that would be great! Thanks! LOL 

I love the pictures, I know you're sick of it, but it looks really pretty. It totally seems like my kind of climate too. Hot. Dry. Too bad it doesn't stay light out like 20 hours a day. Thats my dream, pretty much, to live on the sun. haha. 
Your dinner looked nice, even though you had to sit on the floor. Does sand not get into everything? Your cushions looked comfortable enough though. 

And did you not know, that watermelons LOVE sand? They grow better when the soil is a little sandy. Only, I didn't know they grew in JUST sand. Those are some pretty hardy watermelons then. 

I could imagine, the people(men) there driving like jerks. Do women drive there? Hahaha. 

Uh oh, an Army related X Files just came on! Gots to watch!


----------



## kmaben

I did not know that watermelons liked sandy soil. Definitely good to know, hubby is always trying to grow them. He tends to over water them and then they die. I thought he'd give it up but he comes home with baby watermelon vines randomly all the time.

The place where we were at the sand have been compacted and it wasn't really windy. Usually it's not windy anyways except on rare occasions. The desert is really gorgeous when we get to be out and about. It's just that the camp always looks like crap and it's just this rocky, sandy, depressing place. 

Both men and women drive here. The emirates in general are the worst because they have such an entitled attitude.
The Saudi's just came out with a "study" stating that driving for women is bad for their ovaries and will produce retarded children....I know I couldnt stop laughing either. True story. Swear to God. Can't make this stuff up.

So I really want to ship our little motor pool kitty home. He's the sweetest thing and extra special. He's really runty and is completely terrified of the dark. At night all the feral cats come out and always beat up on him. He has a pretty sweet area but he has to leave it and hide under the connexes at night. Cant tell you how many scrapes I've cleaned him up from. He's a hilarious little thing and just comes running up to you. He hides when the "important" people come around who would make us move him or worse "dispose" of him. He looks a lot like Sebastian and I call him Alonso to match. Right now there is a battle over what his name is. One section of the FSC calls him Eggo. The other half call him Frosty Flakes.

I can afford to send him home but I feel really guilty on several fronts. The amount I would pay to send him home could be donated to an animal shelter or a couple of special needs animals and make a big improvement. On the other hand I kind of feel responsible for Alonso. He's been a great friend to me and the other troopers and you dont just abandon your friends. We have the time and the room but I kind of want to downsize in the animal department with wanting to expand our human family. But leaving him just feels morally wrong. 

Or am I just being overly sensitive?


----------



## PaGal

The pics were nice although it would not be my ideal living situation. I like green and need to see it around in plant and tree form to be really happy. Plus I associate it with all of those futuristic movies whrere the world and everyone in it has gone to crap such as Mad Max. It's depressing.

Watermelons actually do not need watered that much and you are supposed to cut back on watering like a week or so before you should be able to pick them. It cuts back on the water content so the sugar content will be higher and they will be sweeter.

That's a difficult decision with the cat. I hate being in a position like that.


----------



## whitelop

It is a difficult cat situation. I would be bringing the cat home though, because I'm a crazy person and I must save them all.


----------



## PaGal

I almost forgot and had to jump back on to warn you. If you haven't used the light up balloons yet then you may not want to. Hubby blew up the ones I got for the girls yesterday. I had one pop for no reason as it was laying on our table and I was busy hanging another one up. Then another popped for no reason after just being up for a few minutes. The last one I just put on our carpeted bedroom floor because I was tired of the popping and it popped for no reason. The other two have not popped. 

When the two popped it was very loud and left my ear ringing so I thought I would warn you. I wouldn't want anyone to react badly to it.


----------



## kmaben

hahah Denise shouldnt have told me. Now I'm gonna put them in the TOC and watch all the higher ups dive under tables and stuff. I gave two? to one of the girls that lives in my tent. I blew one up and was singing her a nighty night song and told her it was her night light. She looked at me like a crazy person and laughed. Shep is on a different brain wave anyways. I still have two left and gonna tape them to the SergentMajors desk and wait for the pop!

Those are a really neat idea with lots of possibilities. 

The girls think I'm strange because I take the little fish with me into the shower so I can color it again! When I'm bored and feeling unproductive and depressive I dig him out and color it with my Franklin rabbit. Such a sad, sad life out here.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I didn´t know watermelons grow better in sandy earth. I do know that they don´t need loads of water cos they grow really well down here and it´s been really dry up to now. 

The little cat sounds lovely, I´d be torn in two whether to try and take him back but if it´s mega expensive, you´re right that could do a lot of good for rescues or shelters but it will be hard to leave him behind. He sounds like a really clever kitty as well. 

Sounds like you´re going to have real fun with those balloons now, wish we could get photos or video of the reactions lol. 

Kaley, you could also stream via www.filmon.com. That streams live UK TV so you could watch it on BBC1, it airs at 7.50pm UK time.


----------



## PaGal

I am glad you have had and will get to have more fun with the balloons. 

Whatever helps you get through. I don't know though. There are times I feel I have a sad, sad life and I'm not living in a tent in the middle of the desert many miles away from everyone I love and care about. I know it is part of serving but I think it is the worst part which is saying something.


----------



## whitelop

So I have some great ideas to send to you for Christmas. I have to make sure to get everything ready to send soon, so it gets there on time! 
But I'm going to put some stuff in for the joes too, how many are there? Just small things, so its nothing serious, but this box is probably going to be on the big side. LOL 

OH and I figured out the right kind of bread to send to you! I got the bread to work and didn't fail at it! So expect that too! And this recipe makes A LOT. 

I'm pretty excited though, I've been on pinterest looking for things and I've found like 5 things to do and send to you. Be prepared. But thats all I'm going to say. Ever.


----------



## kmaben

It is definitly the worst part about serving. Simply is what it is. Just because I live in a tent in the middle of this stupid country doesnt mean you dont have your own set of problems that are just as improtant. I think we all have those moments. 
I had to take a cold shower after a very long, very dirty day. Life was for sure in the crapper. I have those moments when all the animals are driving me crazy and I just want to leave them all behind and run away. And I actually love them!

Cant wait Morgan! I only have 2 joes in my squad. Dont particularly care for the rest. Well there is one more that I like and he's my big eater.
Pretty much after the 1st of December it'll be too late to mail anything out. The new unit is coming in and they'll shut our post office down. Again I want to thank you guys for all of your support. I've enjoyed it greatly and it has helped alot to keep spirits up. I have a few more boxes to send out and I'm trying to atleast wait until december.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...I understand that. Everyone has their own problems and issues to deal with. Oh boy do I know that! Ha 

Right now I'm ready to move Lavern and Shirley outside. I guess the change of season is having an affect now as I have caught Shirley mounting Laverne a few times and that hasn't happened since they first got here and now they bounce around all night which means I'm not sleeping. There nowhere else in the house I can move them to and not hear them.

I have been meaning to sit down and write you a letter but things have been crazy. I'm hoping I'll have some time this week. We'll see. There always seems to be something out of the ordinary popping up and taking my time.


----------



## whitelop

So does that mean you're coming home soon? Or are you just moving? I need to know! So I know where to send you goodies. Or if I have to send them sooner rather than later.


----------



## kmaben

I'll be home mid January. The next unit is arriving here pretty soon so we'll be very cramped for space. If it doesnt make it here before dec 15th there is no guarantee I'll see it. Stuff usually takes about ten days to get here. I need to write out my letters as well. I've been pretty negligent in that duty as well. Actually I've been sleeping a lot and shaming out of duties which isnt me at all.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, well I'll work on sending the stuff out this weekend or Monday, that way it will get to you. I think? 

You'll be home soon! WAKE UP!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great Dr Who game on the home page of google uk. Couldn´t figure out how to play properly but loved the doctor being killed by the daleks and just giggled listening to them saying "exterminate, exterminate" hahaha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hey Kaley, I keep forgetting to send you a message to let you know I got the card. It's so cute! I put it up in my sewing area where I can see it 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal

I got your package yesterday. Sorry I didn't let you know until now. My singing mail man pulled up right before I had to leave to pick all of the girls up from school. Then I had to get them dinner and then help hubby put in our new hot water tank. then it was time for bed.

We really like the lamp and placed it and your card on our mantel. 

The girls like their rugs. I numbered each and then had them each pick a number from a hat and that's the one they got, no arguments that way. One of the twins was having an emotional break down over homework (their teacher really gives a lot) so I was being goofy trying to lighten her mood and told them they were carpet for on your head so one girl was walking around with hers on her head. Ha! She's silly.

I sent you a card on Friday I think it was.


----------



## whitelop

I also got your package yesterday! I love the mouse pad!
And I also love the rug, its so pretty and nice. AJ was really excited to lay on it. LOL 
The candy is...interesting? I can identify a lot of the things in it, but its not the consistency I thought it was going to be. But I did get a really good piece yesterday. AJ also really likes it, but I don't think he has taste buds. If he hears candy, he's like I WANT! hahaha. 

Thanks so much! I sent your package yesterday, hopefully it gets there on time. Its in a HUGE box, so don't freak out. I think you're going to enjoy it! LOL There are 2 cards in there, in case they get all mixed around in the paper, so make sure you read them!


----------



## kmaben

I'm glad you guys got it!

haha Denise now everytime she thinks of Arabic people it'll be with carpets on their heads. I sent another box out to you Monday. There are scarves and coin purses for the girls and some other things. Sorry to hear she's having troubles. It seems like schools now a days are harder on kids. One dad was telling me his daughter was learning her times tables. She's in first grade! I was just learning how to read and stand in line!

Speaking of walking around with stuff on your head. I was working kitchen duty and went out to get some milk to restock. I was balancing it on my head walking through the DFAC when my SeargentMajor came up to me. I was standing at parade rest with this milk on my head getting my butt chewed for basically being silly. Later on he commented on my great posture and sense of balance -_-

Morgan that is different isnt it? And it's really popular here. I love to try new things even though some of it ends up in the garbage! I've tasted some weird things too. AJ is an odd little man but atleast he's up for new things as well. Is he picky about non-candy foods? You talk about all this cooking and I just assume he eats everything! Sent you a box monday too.


----------



## whitelop

No, AJ eats nothing that I cook. He eats peanut butter sandwiches and breakfast foods. An assort meant of cookies and crackers and egg nog. LOL But we found out on thanksgiving that he'll eat anything if it has cranberry sauce on it. 

Yep, I have a weird one. But thankfully, they say its only a phase.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley... We have been lucky that until this year they have all liked all of their teachers. I can understand though. They are in school for eight hours and are ready for a break when they get home not another hour of work. It's made worse by the fact that their sister two grades above them rarely has homework and we joke about her being back in kindergarten because her homework always seems to involve cutting, coloring and pasting.

I have decided that not all the time but when they are starting a melt down I will let them have 20-30 minutes of time to go relax and then go back to the homework. We'll see how that goes.

The one twin was sitting tonight reading a book on my kindle fire and rubbing the rug you sent.

That's funny but sounds like your sergeant major can't make up his mind.

Morgan...all kids are weird and then they grow up to be weird...Ha! The girls used to not want to eat their food if it touched. Like beasns could not touch the mashed potatoes. So now just put cranberry sauce on everything.


----------



## kmaben

Nope! I never grew out of that one. I get highly disgruntled if my food touches. I want to eat mashed potates not bean flavored mashed potatoes. The people who serve in the DFAC torture me all the time and mix my foods just to be mean. I'll get four plates if I have to but my food aint touchin!


----------



## PaGal

Well they are better about it. We do try to keep from getting too much juice on the plate from items that have liquid with them such as green beans or corn. 

I just got back from mailing your package.


----------



## whitelop

I got a package from you yesterday! I was pretty excited, because I saw the mail lady drive passed my house without dropping anything off. Then like 30 minutes later I was washing dishes and heard her pull up. I was confused but happy to see it was from you! 
I thought the chocolate was good, I ate a whole bar for lunch, LOL. And I used the little shiny pouch today, for my lists and coupons and card and phone. I've been looking for a little thing like that, but haven't found one. So its like you were reading my mind! haha. 

How did the cookies and cake turn out? I know that you said everyone attacked, but they traveled well? I hope so!


----------



## kmaben

I'm glad you liked everything! I didnt want to pester anyone if they had gotten their mail yet. I had gotten myself one months ago when I was sweating so bad I was ruining my leather wallet. handy little thing.

The bread made it just fine. It was very moist and no mold. (Happens sometimes) I think it was all the oil you put in it! The cookies made it just fine but they're hard. Which is pretty normal as well. We just dunk them in coffee and all is well.


----------



## PaGal

We got our package from you yesterday. Thank you so very much. The girls really like the pouches and the scarves. The twins were trying different ways to wear it. They are pretty small so the scarves were big enough to cover them. The oldest didn't get to as she is being punished but she does like hers. 

I like the scarf as well. I tried the orange and green candy. The green was different since it has a spice taste to it. I liked the orange more but really do like the coconut. I may try the others today.

The twins being kids and having seen traveling food shows asked if there were bugs in it. I explained that they were nuts not bugs. Still had to make them try it. The oldest liked the orange. 

Hopefully you will get your package soon. I have an idea for something for you that I just have to give you. It must be. I know it is too late to send you something before you come home but hopefully we can work it out for me to send it to you wherever you will be when you do get back.


----------



## kmaben

"where ever you will be when you get back"

I know I'll be back at Ft. Sill but we're in the process of finding a house right now. We were just going to move on post but with my nephew coming to live with us, it's just not an option. He got into some trouble (wrong place, wrong time) and now he's paying for it. In my opinion the punishment doesnt fit the crime in any way shape or form. Not to mention the gross mishandling of his case. Wish we had a little more solidity to our lives at this point, but eh you know me. Jump first ask questions later. Take on a full grown nephew and getting pregnant. How hard could it be?

Looking forward to whatever it might be!

I laughed so hard about the bugs. It's funny what notions children get. I could just see them nibbling tentatively waiting for a surprise. Glad they were willing to try it though.

Counting down the days now. In the 20s. I miss everyone so much and can not WAIT to get home. I miss Kai's floppy ear and creamy colored belly. I miss Franklin putting his head on my foot for attention almost killing me. I miss Shya's faces and the way she can almost talk to me with them. I miss naps with my old cat and snuggeling under the covers with Omar's cat. I miss my dog being my shadow and yelling at Sam. I miss cleaning day with the music turned up really loud and me and Tex-Anne screaming at the top of our lungs "singing" along. Pizza night with the hubby watching the latest Dr. Who or Duck Dynasty. Funny what you miss. I even miss cleaning up rabbits pens and my Dyson vacuum cleaner!


----------



## PaGal

Well good luck with your nephew. It's nice that you are willing to be there for him. I know not everyone is lucky enough to have someone that will help them out when in a really tight place. 

getting pregnant is supposed to be the fun part! Ha You never know maybe your nephew will be a big help when the time comes.

Eh, I have never let kids get away with not trying something. I may not always make them eat something they don't like but trying something new is a must.

Well, everything you listed sounds like something enjoyable. It is the small things that really make up our lives and what we enjoy and feel comforted by. I am sure everyone will be overjoyed to see you again.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I got a box! I got a box! I got a box! 

My exact reaction when I opened my mailbox on Saturday   I love the tiny lamp! I was like "she sent me a tiny genie!!!" Monty just looked at me funny and continued trying to pull apart the edge of the carpet.



~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## whitelop

I would like for you to know, that today, this evening, I binged watched almost a whole season of Doctor Who. I love it. I told the man I wouldn't watch anymore till tomorrow because he can't stop watching it either, and now I don't know what to watch. LOL 

I love it. I can't wait to watch ALL the rest of the seasons. Hahaha. AJ is going to spend the night at my dads on Saturday! I think we'll have a Doctor Who marathon! hahaha. ALL the episodes on netflix!


----------



## Aubrisita

I just recently discovered Dr. Who myself and in the span of 2 weeks I am almost done with all the seasons on Netflix. I just started season 6 and I am already sad that this is the last one. I am going to have to buy season 7.


----------



## whitelop

I am so glad that I am not the only one who binge watches shows! LOL


----------



## kmaben

Welcome to the world of The Doctor! This is GREAT! Now I have another person to discuss the intricacies of Dr. Who with! Christine is my other discussion buddy. It's a great show! A very long running show. 1963! And the 50th anniversary episode happened Nov 23rd and there is a christmas special coming up on the 25th. No jumping ahead though but its happening.


----------



## kmaben

So two days ago my medic comes in with blood all over her face. I'm pretty sure she just cut her self somehow and sure enough she gets 5 stitches. She was playing volleyball and took an elbow to the head. Tonight another medic, my NCO counterpart comes in and gets 8 stitches in the foot. He too was playing volleyball. Stepped on a rock. He tried to sneak past me. I was sitting at the desk and didnt realize he wasnt wearing shoes. I'm screaming what ever it is just medic it yourself!! He gets past me and I realize he isnt wearing shoes and he's leaving behind a blood trail. Hmmm maybe I should check this out. Sonofa!! Alright, alright I'll stitch you up. As I'm working on him a second dude comes in from the same volleyball game and his thumb is inconveniently not located where his thumb should be. *sigh* three minutes after him a third dude comes limping in. I swear to everything holy if you say "volleyball game" in your next sentence I'll rip up the volley ball court myself. 
"Uh I fell down a flight of stairs."
we have no stairs any where on this camp. "I'll accept that excuse, here's an ice pack, sit down and I'll get to you when I get to you."

1.) I didnt realize that volleyball was a blood sport
2.) Nights are supposed to be quiet and a chance to relax and catch up on personal stuff. I want off. I havent slept in the week since I've been on it. And people keep coming in for dumb stuff. 

Dear Army, I quit. I am going home.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Didn´t know volleyball was a dangeous sport, then again I suppose when you´re aiming the ball at the other players, it´s bound to happen. Looks like night duty sucks, how inconvenient of people to keep coming in and distubing you lol. 

Yippee, more doctor who fans. I can´t wait for Christmas, defo watching this episode. It has changed a lot over the years but still darn good programme.


----------



## PaGal

Aawww sorry the children you work with are making things harder for you. Maybe you should suggest they wear some protective gear.

BTW I got the chocolate and shirt. I like the camel on the shirt. The chocolate is different. I could eat it if I had to but do prefer chocolate without the spices. Ha! I hid that it was made with camels milk till after the girls had tried a piece. Thank you very much for everything. It I really appreciated and I have enjoyed trying new food.


----------



## whitelop

I am such a moron. Like, someone should have me tested because apparently, I'm unable to read or comprehend things. 
I JUST figured out, after eating all of it, and reading what Denise wrote, that the chocolate was made with CAMELS MILK NOT CARAMEL! LOL 
WTF is wrong with me? I'm remember reading the package, thinking, "caramel isn't a new thing, why is this so different?" but it never registered that it said CAMELS MILK rather than caramel. 

It doesn't change the fact that I liked the chocolate. I don't mind that it was camel milk, but I'm most worried at how dense I am. My hub just said, "I can't believe I ate so much of that!" LOL 

Lord, we're dumb AND we had a kid! LOL HAHAHAHA Sorry future! 

PS. I didn't know volleyball was a blood sport either. I would check the sand in the volleyball area, its dangerous!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...that's funny! I did read it at first as carmel myself. I didn't have a problem with it being camel's milk either. I just hid it from the girls because you never know what will make them decide they don't like something before trying it. Funny how they can be all interested in looking at a fish we catch. Will watch hubby prepare it for cooking and they still love eating it even after having pet fish they really cared about. Yet something like camel's milk could possibly turn them off to a food. You never know!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I haven't savored my chocolate yet, but I did receive it  thank you so much for the card too; it really means a lot, and yes I needed a pick me up. 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## kmaben

Glad you guys got everything and enjoyed it. It's fun to share new things and I love to present shop.

hahaha Morgan! That's awesome. Funny how the brain works though. Figured the camel on it would have been enough to give it away! And the fact that it didnt taste like caramel? hahaha 
Although I will admit when I read the word pens that's not the word I see first. So what does that say about me?!


----------



## whitelop

I figured because it came from the middle east, the land of camels, thats why it had a camel on the packaging. LOL Thats good enough reason! 
I don't know, I never said it tasted like caramel! LOL Now, in hindsight, it probably tasted like camels milk! LOL Oh well, I loved it, thought it was great. Ate a whole bar for lunch, I regret nothing.


----------



## kmaben

http://www.youcaring.com/nonprofits/kitty-of-dubai/119846

Shameless begging. Help send our kitty home please!


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to pass that on to my mom, Kaley. She has the connections to maybe help the kitten get home! She's a big supporter of getting the dogs from the middle east here.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan that's awesome! He gets his shots on saturday and hopefully goes to the kennel the same day. The new unit isn't that happy with him. I asked the Puppy Rescue Mission for help. They're supposed to arrange his transport and everything. He's a really sweet little cat and he puts up with a lot of crap from the soldiers. They're always picking him up and dancing with him or something else that would have regular cats scratching someones face off. I was pretty worried over something this morning and had breakfast with him. I went to pet him and he stood up for his pets rather than wait for me to come to him. He has one of the loudest purrs and he really helped ease my mind.


----------



## kmaben

I only had two weeks left and I snapped today. Had two near and dear friends not been standing right there I would have lost my rank. Both kept saying the same thing.."Only two weeks left. Think about your husband and your babies. They aren't worth it."

It's hard. It's hard with a changing Army. It's hard watching other females flirt and do..well other things and they get promotions, favors, and other things for basically being useless. I'm not naive. I understand this is everywhere. I'm just not built for this "new Army". I am an awesome combat medic. I have my combat medic badge. I've been tried. I've proven my mettle. I enjoy being on the line with my guys. I enjoy and take great pride in the fact that I have the knowledge and the intestinal fortitude to care for them in very difficult, very emotional situations. I love my job. 

Today is the first day in 8 years I have ever thought about not wanting to wake up and put on this uniform anymore.

Today was a bad day.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry you are having a bad day. I've been where you are before at work. One girl that would bat her eyes and helplessly say she couldn't do something physical so a guy would do it when I was smaller than her and could do it.

I can only imagine how frustrating it is when you are in the Army though. 

You must be getting excited though to get back home. 

How much longer are you in for? Have you thought of reenlisting?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just think that everything you have achieved is through hard work and dedication and down to you as a person. I too have come across people like that and most will fall eventually when things when they eventually have to show what they know and what they can do. 

I take my hat off to all in the armed services. It´s a hard job, it´s never easy living in close conditions day in day out and keeping the peace and it takes commitment and a love of the job to keep going. I don´t think I could do it. 

In two weeks, you´ll be back home and surrounded by your loved ones and all your animals. Just focus on that and it´ll soon be here.

I wondered like Denise, what will you be doing next ?


----------



## kmaben

I have two years left. There's a contract with my name on it for another five waiting for me in Kuwait. I want to go home. Let the Army pay for my baby, get back into shape, drop my warrant officer packet, and fly helicopters. The apache longbow to be more specific. The 160th night stalkers are now taking female pilots. I always thought it was a pipe dream. Pegasus patch here I come. 

Hopefully it works out.


----------



## JBun

I can't stand women like that, which I understand, makes it so that I can't stand a lot of women! They don't see how really demeaning it is to their self worth, and how ridiculous the men are that pay attention and fall for these tactics. I guess that's just how the world is, which is why I pretty much HATE the world, LOL.

I'm with Chris. You know your worth, and you don't have to do those stupid things that other women do, to try and manipulate men to get what they want. YOU ARE AWESOME KALEY!!! I admire the job you do, and that you've accomplished it through your OWN hard work and efforts. And you a pilot.... SO COOL!!!

And just a few weeks and you'll be home with your loved ones, human and furry.... Oh, and the fish  Can't wait to start hearing all about them again!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can so see you as a helicopter pilot, now I can get my ride in one of those things at long last lol. 

I am sure you will achieve anything that you put your mind to...you go for it girl. 

I´d forgotten about the fish, I so liked hearing about them. I´d be no good with an aquarium, I´d end up killing them all but I love seeing all the different ones living in harmony, it is so pacifying.


----------



## kmaben

Funny you should mention the fish. We've had several new additions. For christmas Omar found me a super red sevrum. He also bought me a 10 inch poly ornate bichir for one hell of a deal. When we would skype he would hunch over the camera so I couldnt see the fish tank. Didnt think anything of it. But he sent me a picture of the Bichir and a very blurry sevrum was in it. I then put two and two together! He also found his polleni. He is the most adorable baby fish ever. I call him Lenny! The sevrum is sunny and I'm not sure what to call my Bichir yet. Will upload some pictures shortly.

Also! We have managed to raise all the funds for our cat!! The comments people are leaving had me in tears earlier. I couldnt be more grateful. However my command is looking for a person to hammer and make an example out of. We have to tread really carefully. Our original plan to get him off the camp was shot all to hell. We're currently working in the gray to get him off. Have some phone calls to make tomorrow but if we could just get him to the kennel he's scott free. The new unit is just waiting to take over and kill all the cats. Somebody found his food, slit the bag, and poured it out on the ground. He's lucky we dont know who he is because he'd have been set on fire by now. I've never seen so many troopers ready to riot.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...whoever dumped his food needs dumped on his head. Why are people such jerks? You don't have to answer that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Some people are such idiots. You´re a woman on a mission so I´m sure you´ll finish it. 

I must google those fish to see what they look like. I´m a total novice where fish are concerned lol. I love the idea of names for all of your fish.


----------



## kmaben

Picture of sunny





He's the red and white fishy in the middle. They can get to be 12 inches wide. Random dempsey is right behind him. My mimi fishy is right below the white and red oscar. She's a Nicaraguan Cichlid. One of my favorites. 

My ten inch poly ornate bichir. Havent decided on a name for him yet. He is super awesome! He was an active fish in his previous home but it still settling. Finally started eating so he'll be ok. They arent usually a difficult fish.




They're easier than eels too. My little one didnt survive the move. My big boy went off his feed and finally died. They're like that for some reason. 

Need to get a picture of Lenny. He was hiding today. They're a gorgeous fish fully grown. He's just this nerdy looking baby fish now. I love him too. I miss the fishes. Especially my big goldfish.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, I love all the colours, they are all just lovely. Love seeing all the different ones together, I know that there are some fish you can´t put together. 

I thought the last one was an eel, are they from the same family.


----------



## PaGal

Gorgeous fish, all of them. Not just one. 

We love having fish but it was a nightmare with the ones we tried before. We did the research and got ones that should have gotten along but they did nothing but fight. I would love to be able to have koi inside. I really enjoy their personalities and they keep everything so clean. Then of course I would really like to have some exotics...sting rays and such.


----------



## kmaben

Ugh sting rays. Dont get me started. There are two types of freshwater rays you can get and a few hybrids you can get that dont get super duper huge. They require a strange foot print and my hubby wants one real bad. I'm like noooooooooo!!!


----------



## kmaben

So scatter brained. Fish fighting. Yes it depends on the individual fish too. My hubbys two oscars have been together about a year now. We know one is female but arent sure of the other. You cant really even vent oscars to see who's male or female. They started fighting and rather viciously taking chunks out of each other. Omars narrations are hysterical. 
"Babe the oscars were involved in a domestic dispute. I think Blackie was the aggressor. She's being charged with aggravated assault and jail time."

She had to go into the cool off tank while omar rearranged the tank and then reintroduce both fish. A water change also helped with the no fighting.

Tonight we were discussing Lenny the young polleni.
Omar: I kind of want to move lenny into the 210 but I think he's still a little too small. Godwin (omar's ridiculously large marbled catfish) might see him as food.
Me: Uh yeah. You leave Lenny alone. If that fishy gets eaten you are in a bunch of trouble. Like divorce trouble!!
Omar: Seems like you like Lenny more than I do. However I did see him chasing a blue (Omar's pride and joy. He's trying to breed electric blue jack dempseys) ...so hes a suspect in the ziggy murder. No new evidence has come up and witnesses aren't talking.

I dont know why the fish bring out the cop talk. The loaches also had a row at each other. I have two clown loaches and a zebra loach. Most loach species get along with each other. The zebra has been in that tank about a month. He started picking on the other two and they were stuck in a corner of a 75 gallon grow out tank. So he got moved in with the goldfish. Silly fishes.

*No the bichir is actually in the lungfish family. Not the eel family.


----------



## kmaben

PS My new favorite picture of Franklin. He looks so blissful.
"Ahhhh fresh hay. My life is complete"


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to steal that red and white oscar from you! My DH won't let my get an oscar, and we really can't, since the parrots have no real defense mechanism; so the oscars could prove fatal. 

Mimi is such a little beauty! 

I haven't seen red severums, I think thats what you said you got? I have golds! They've turned to be pretty fast growing fish and pretty lovely looking. And they're super calm and get along with the parrots really really well. 
My giant cat fish just hangs out in a log all the time, until the lid opens to be fed. He's like 6 inches long now. 

I like the dempsey's, but they're too aggressive. We have a tank of giant babies. LOL 

Franklin is such a beautiful boy. He looks really happy.


----------



## kmaben

Oscars can be pretty domineering. Ralph is the grumpy one. But when really challenged even Mimi will put him in his place. The dempseys are what you really have to watch for though. And I'm pretty sure once the green terror gets bigger he'll be a beast but for right now he's behaving himself. Need to get newer pictures of Godwin the catfish. Did I mention he only has one eye? He's missing his right eye of all eyes to be missing. They're supposed to be a shy fish but he knows food come from people so he's quite active. Really the only shy fish I have right now is my synodontis decorus, Lenny the baby polleni though he's figuring out people are good, and my Bichir who is still settling in his tank. Even the loaches are supposed to be a shy fish but they're worse then my Goldfish in following you around. 

Morgan you just need another fish tank for an oscar! Let me hook you up!


----------



## PaGal

I had a Dempsey when we lived in Germany. I really liked him. 

The fish tank we got and set up since we both like having them and did growing up. At the time there was lots of craziness going on from a particular person we can't escape, still is but hubby and I have adjusted. We were really looking forward to being able to watch the fish peacefully swim around and relax. 

Did not happen, they fought or bullied each other. It got to the point half the time I didn't even want to look at the tank. Things did eventually settle down when we added more décor and fishies had more hiding places.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love all this fish talk although I haven´t got a clue about any of this. I must get into this, it all sounds so interesting and I love all the species and characters. More pics, I love see them of all your fish and maybe then I´ll know what you´re talking about lol.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot to say I love Franklin's color and he has such a smooshable looking face!


----------



## JBun

I bet you can't wait to smoooosh _your_ face into that big cuddly guy when you get home


----------



## kmaben

Amen to that Jenny!! Omar just posted a bunch of pictures and a video for me. I miss them terribly. I can count on one hand now the number of days till I get on a plane out of here. I'll have to spend a few days in Kuwait but as long as I'm not in this country I'll be ok. My bags are packed and ready!

Christine, fish are kind of easy to get into. We're still learning but you just start with a fish you find neat read about it then find more in it's group. I found I tend to like Central and South American cichlids the most. And certain oddballs like my goldfish. I found him in a pet store thought he was really pretty and suddenly there he was in his own tank. It's expensive any way you slice it but people get tired of dealing with tanks and will just throw them out on bulk trash day. We've found some pretty good deals on craigslist too and we're part of a few groups on facebook. Omar is in a fish club in houston and he's always trading fish or buying others from breeders. I finally had to post on the page STOP SELLING MY HUSBAND FISH!! I dont really know what's in the tanks anymore except for my original fish he moved, the two he bought me for christmas, and his electric blue dempsey group. But he does the water changes, the research, and he moves the tanks so I cant really fault him. I'm the one that nagged him to get a hobby. Just didnt know it would back fire on me so badly...


----------



## JBun

I think I speak for all of us here... We're grateful for all that you do, but will sure be glad to have you back home safe.

Well, there are far worse hobbies that he could have. Be grateful it's only fish


----------



## Chrisdoc

I might see if I can find a tank second hand and start from there, they are loads of fish for sale in the pet shop and my friend´s son also has an aquarium in Madrid and she had one so she knows her fish. I will have to make space in my living room for them, time to get rid of one of the sofas lol.


----------



## JBun

Chrisdoc said:


> I might see if I can find a tank second hand and start from there, they are loads of fish for sale in the pet shop and my friend´s son also has an aquarium in Madrid and she had one so she knows her fish. I will have to make space in my living room for them, time to get rid of one of the sofas lol.



Or the bunnies.... Haha, just kidding


----------



## kmaben

Well I'm back up to the double digits until I get on a plane out of here. My girlfriends dad has been sick for a long time. She finally got the red cross message that her daddy simply isnt going to make it and he's just waiting for her to get home to die. How horrible is that? What I found even more horrible is that the command wouldnt let her go on emergency leave (or just send her home since we're so close)
Thankfully the assclowns atleast let us switch flights so she can get home sooner. Hubby was so understanding. He's such an awesome man. The moment I mentioned Ashley he was like "ah say no more. I'll see you when you do finally get here."

Haha Jen and Chris! My hubby would get rid of furniture or demand a house with four bedrooms just so he could set up his fishes and get more tanks. He's insane. He didnt enjoy moving them the first go round but wont leave them behind. I need to be rich and invest in Acrylic tanks for him. Keep dreaming


----------



## PaGal

I'm sorry to hear that your friend is going through this and that you have a longer wait. It is so very kind and thoughtful of you to change your flight with her. That is a very tough situation that she is in. 

It is wonderful that you have such an understanding hubby.


----------



## Chrisdoc

If I got fish as well as the bunnies, I probably would end up living in a box lol. 

Sorry about your friend, awful situation and hope she get back. 

I need a massive house to rescue all the little bunnies I saw in the pet shop yesterday, must have been about 9 or 10 and they were all just too cute. I need to win the lottery NOW :nasty:


----------



## JBun

Sorry you have to wait a bit longer, but I'm glad your friend is getting home even though it's under sad circumstances.


----------



## kmaben

eh she called her daddy and he's excited for her to come home. Funnily enough her entire family is from Houston. Looking forward to meeting up with her for some Sonic. Small Army.

Getting excited now. Will move camps when the first wave of joes leave. Getting silly around here with the new unit. Nothing to report sadly other then they're all accident prone. Had a guy come in with a jacked up finger. Required a trip to the hospital and a hand surgeon. Few of the new medics got a little queasy. They're all fresh out of training. Oopsie


----------



## PaGal

Hhmmmm you kind of expect people that want to be medics to be able to handle that king of thing. Tow things I don't do well with seeing is any cuts on the face that require stitches. Just the face and I had to go through that once with both my son and daughter. I made it through but was very close to passing out but not till we were at the hospital and the doc was in the room.

And broken bones where the bone is obviously bending in a way that particular bone should not. Haven't dealt with that one other than seeing it on tv.


----------



## kmaben

haha my first deployment was the deployment for broken bones and stitches. One guy came in from a football accident. He was like "my leg my leg! I think it's broken" Most guys over react but the fact that he wasnt walking on it concerned me. We layed him out on the table and I'll be damed his tibia looked like an "S"
"Yep its broken. Sorry guy. Medevac on the way!"

You train to be a medic but if you're never exposed to the gore you never know how new medics will react. Working at the vet clinic exposed me to some nasty situations but dealing with people is completly different. I just had to get over it really quickly due to the fact that people were depending on me. When the guy came in he was shocky and thoroughly freaked. You can't act the same way without causing further damage.
I would imagine if it were my own kids I would freak the hell out. I already turn into a huge mess when it's my own animals. I was a wreck when shya had her eye removed, calling the vet like every hour on the hour. I bawled my heart out when Franklin ripped her open both times. The first go round I looked her over and almost vomited. The second go round Omar is the one who dealt with that mess while I flipped out. The vet was like "...Your a medic?"

I'm really bored now. I blew through three books in a 24 hour period. I read through everything on my kindle and most of it more than once. I have reduced myself to reading trashy romance novels. They're cheap or free. And it's a read I dont care about. I've even learned some things! I am so ashamed to admit to this....

I really need to go home!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, it you´re really bored and want more reading material, let me know, I have loads of stuff on my kindle and could email you if you PM me with your email address, kind of stuff you like, etc. If you have anything you particularly would like to read and haven´t, I will do my best.

I´m not too good with gore either although when I have to, I will get in there like the best of them. Hate seeing it happen to any of the animals though although when you´re on your own, you have to get in there and get on with it as well.


----------



## PaGal

I do manage to remain calm on the outside in those situations, just freak out on the inside. I know how much it can affect someone especially kids if you just lose it. 

Those are the only books I refuse to read...Romances. I used to simply because I was poor before and could not afford to buy books but did have people that would give me books and they almost always were Romances. Till one book in which the author writing as the character compared a womans breast to a sea urchin of all things. I stopped reading at that moment and have never read another one.


----------



## PaGal

Have you looked into getting books for your kindle from your local library back in the states?


----------



## kmaben

haha Denise thats why I get the romances! They're free when I shop in the kindle store. I didnt know I could get kindle books at my library? Will have to look into to that. I have an older generation 2 kindle and just now found out I could put music on the thing. Chris sent me some books via email so I have some new stuff to dive into. We moved into a smaller camp about a mile down the road from our original one. We have to move in groups of threes and I'm starting to feel like a trapped animal. Do you know how hard it is to find one person who wants to move about with you let alone a second?! Just wanting to pick fights for something to doooo. So ready to go to Kuwait where I can just wander off on my own atleast. Be home the 17th for sure but sheesh. I might not make it. I am not an idle person. And the showers in the camp only have freaking cold water. And I washed my hair and walked out into a sand storm. Someone, anyone please, set themselves on fire, shoot at me, blow something up. I CANT TAKE THE WAITING!!! I'm irritating myself just bitchin about it. But there is NOTHING ELSE TO DO!!!

:hanging:


----------



## Chrisdoc

I used to read Mills and Boons romances when I was a lot younger as my mom and my sisters used to read them. Probably why I´ve never married, I expected it to be like in the books and it never is lol. I used to read them as well in the queue when I worked in Gibraltar as I could read one in the time it usually took to get through, roughly 1hr to 1 1/2 hours for the 190 or so pages. 

If anyone want books for their kindle, just let me know, I can get most things and would be happy to keep you girls supplied. I read more in the summer than in the winter but I do love a good book and can get through one in a day if I´m really into it. 

I´d like to be able to say that it´ll pass in no time but I don´t suppose it will now that you´re just waiting for that date to arrive. Don´t you wish you could just go to sleep and tell someone to wake you up when it´s the 17th.


----------



## JBun

Nothing worse then being bored out of your mind and nothing to do. Maybe you'll have some nice trauma to brighten your day.

Haha Chris, I know what you mean. I'm in love with Mr. Darcy. Now what man can measure up to that


----------



## kmaben

haHA! I am in Kuwait!! Left tiny little UAE camp for giant Kuwaity one. Stupid C-130 jacked me up but I didnt not puke. Still hate those made by the lowest bider, glorified bus, bucket of junk, planes though!
I forgot how many people there are!! Last time I came through here is was in '07. I'm stuck in a battlion of Field Artillery dimwits. Here there are brigade elements from all branches of military. I forgot how much I LOVED Marines. There are lots of days where I really want to switch over to the Marine Corp. I am so stoked from all the people and patches and stories. Hubbies like... "No! You're coming home! You do not need to go to Afghanistan with a bunch of Marines right now."
"But baaaaaabe! I need to feel like a real soldier again!!"
"After you're flight certified you can volunteer for where ever"
Such a man to keep me on track. I adore him!

RAWWWR! Sorry really hyper on starbucks and soldierly thoughts.

And it smells like pee in the giant tent I'm stuck in. Specifically the area of my bunk. Ewww must have been a man tent before it was a female tent 
*gag* someone probably spilt a pee bottle at one point. *double gag*

Fly out in a couple of days. Continent hopping so it'll be neato. Hoping to meet up with some friends in two different countries!


----------



## whitelop

Yay for being out of Dubai! 
Sorry your tent smells like the pee-pee. LOL Thats freaking terrible!


So on a Doctor Who related note, I'm finishing up series 4, like half way though it. But I'm stalling because I know that Doctor 10, David Tennant leaves after series 4. I'm like totally in love with David Tennant, so I'm scared that I'm not going to like Doctor 11, Matt Smith. Am I going to like him? I'm really dreading seeing David Tennant leave. LOL So SILLY!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yuk, I would not like to be in a tent that smells of pee, I have a super sensitive sense of smell. 

Morgan, David Tennant is my fave too but I think you'll like Matt Smith as he's totally different.


----------



## kmaben

Agree with Chris, Morgan. David Tenent is by far my favorite doctor. I was really upset with Matt Smith at first and it took me awhile to get use to him. But he plays a good and different doctor. Now I have to get use to yet another doctor but it should be good. I hate what the writers did to the show though. Certain things change with Matt Smith that I'm just not a fan of. The Dr. has always had certain core character traits that never changed from Dr to Dr. The new writers for Matt Smith's series blew a lot of those away. However he did open up and combine a lot of story arcs where there were some major gaps. So...take the bad with the good I guess? And Donna Noble is by far my Favorite companion!! Next would be Sarah Jane followed closely by Ace. Which reminds me! I've been watching the Sarah Jane adventures and I love it as well! It's an offshoot of Dr. Who. Same as Torchwood. And if you also need something else to watch I suggest the new BBC Sherlock. You'll really like it. The second season starts up here shortly. I STILL havent seen the Christmas special yet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, I agree with you on Matt Smith but some of the stories were good but some a bit weird. My fave companion was Sarah Jane followed by Rose Tyler. I grew up with Sarah Jane and I love her adventures as well with K9, great kid´s series. 

I love Sherlock, series 3 just finished last Sunday on the BBC, they only did 3 programmes, I am so going to miss it but I won´t give anything away. 

If you´re a fan of David Tennant, he did a three part series for the BBC called The Escape Artist which I loved, he is just so good.


----------



## whitelop

THEY SHOWED SERIES 3 OF SHERLOCK ALREADY OVER THERE?! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR LIKE 3 FREAKING YEARS TO SEE IT!
Sorry! Series 3 of Sherlock is sore spot of me. I've been waiting for it for a LONG time! I have gray hairs waiting for it!

Hahaha. So I've pretty much found everything David Tennant on netflix. He did a short BBC series called Casanova. I haven't watched it yet, but I think its going to be funny. 
I have Torchwood put into my list on netflix too. 

I started watching Doctor Who with Rose Tyler, I loved her! I was so sad. And THEN there was a moment when Donna asked her to tell her mum that the keys were in the bin, but didn't know it was Rose and Rose disappeared. I almost peed my pants! I LOVE Donna! She's so sassy! But shes hilarious in real life! Could you imagine Donna Noble, with Doctor 9, Christopher Eccleston? He was like the sassiest Doctor! LOL 

I guess I need to go back and watch the ones from the 60's on, after I finish with the recent ones. 
I'm still not sure about Matt Smith, because I have such love for David Tennant. Surprisingly enough I was a little upset when Doctor 9 turned to 10, because I really really liked Chris Eccleston. But how could you not LOVE David Tennant? hahhaa

I think we just need to make a Doctor Who thread! LOL


----------



## JBun

The wait is over Morgan. Sherlock series 3 starts next Sunday. Yay!

I feel like I'm missing out on something good with all of this Dr. Who talk. I've caught an episode or two, but not really gotten into it. I may have to get serious and start with season 1 to see what all the excitement is about. I'm sure I'll love it too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, Sherlock series 3 is soooo good, I will miss it, I wish they would make more in a series. Watch David Tennant in the Escape Artist, I was on the edge of my seat, he was so good in it. I loved Christopher Eccleston too, he was in it for too short a time but I think that he pulled the doctor out of the 90´s and into the noughties and changed him completely, I think he was probably the most important one for this reason but I still like David Tennant best although I loved Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker as I remember them the most when I was growing up and watching it every Saturday evening. Catherine Tate who plays Donna Noble is best known in the UK as a comedian, her catchphrase from her character Lauren who says "am I bovered (bothered) !!". 

I found this with both David Tennant and Catherine Tate from Comic Relief a few years ago. I think it´s hilarious, hope you like it. There are loads of videos from her show and they are so funny.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxB1gB6K-2A[/ame]


----------



## kmaben

I love that video with the both of them. I have it saved on my youtube. The 60's series are kind of hard to watch. They're very different from TV today but in a cheesy kind of way. I have whatever is available on DVD saved to a hard drive. Not all of the story lines are complete due to how films were stored (or lack there of) back then. Be happy to put it on a gig stick for you when I get home. Always glad to help a fellow Whovian.

And yes Jen you NEED to hope on this train!

I get back just in time to catch up on the christmas special and start Sherlock!! Happy days!


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to have to watch Sherlock on PBS.com after its aired on Sunday night. I don't get that channel usually on the regular tv because we just have the antenna. But I should be able to watch it online! I'm so excited! 

SO don't tell me what happens in the first episode! I'll be behind! LOL


----------



## JBun

I won't say a word  Think of poor Chris. She gets these shows weeks or months ahead of us and has to hold her tongue the whole time.

Kaley, I'm so glad you made it out of there and can't wait til you're home safe and sound.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You said it Jenny, sometimes I have to really think before I write just in case I give something away. Hope you all enjoy and let me know what you think


----------



## kmaben

Finally made it back home after 30 hours and four freaking stops. Really missed omar haven't let go of him yet. So much to do...


----------



## JBun

Woooohooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

:clapping::yes::time: WELCOME HOME !!!!


----------



## whitelop

Yay! Welcome home! I'm so glad that you made it!


----------



## PaGal

Yay! I am so glad I made it on here to find you made it home. Welcome back! 

Hurry up and wait huh? That is really hard to deal with for people that like to be busy and on the move.

Ya'll have me really curious about the show. Although we do have satellite I can't watch any of those shows. It sucks. We have internet of course but with limited data since it is satellite as well. The one big problem with living in the country. I am starting to think we need to cancel the satellite for tv and then up our plan for internet. I have barely been on the 'puter for a while because with all the kindles we were at our data limit and they slowed everything down on us.


----------



## Aubrisita

Welcome home!


----------



## kmaben

FInally have internet in the house. Well kind of. It comes and goes and I'm about to holler at an AT&T person for it. Doing reintegration and it's pretty much a waste of my time. The civilians who are supposed to give us our classes dont show up most of the time. I am not impressed with Ft. Sill at all. The commanding general is having a "town hall" meeting thing to discuss how to better improve living standards on Ft. Sill. Ohhhhhh buddy he doesn't even know whats about to hit him. 

Everyone keeps coming over wanting to meet the rabbits. I didnt think I talked about them that incessantly while deployed. We leave on the 30th for 20 days of leave. We'll bring them all back up with us to include our kitty from Dubai. He's been in qurantine with my parents and apprently being a nuisance. He's broken several things, bitten both my mom and dad, and beat up her little rat dog who trust me deserves it. She's ready to pass him off! His soldier is looking forward to him though and will have the time, patience, and stable home that he needs. 

My pups have been ridicoulous since I got home. I can't even take the trash out without my dog freaking out and crying hysterically without her.
She's kind of accepted the fact that I go to work as long as Omar is still in the house. I can't sit in the tub, use the bathroom, or sit on the couch without her. Even Sam my husbands dog seems to have missed me. He follows me around in the morning while I'm getting ready for work. He crawls all 80 pounds of himself into my lap while sitting on the couch now too. They'll settle sooner or later. Hopefully.

Cant wait to start posting rabbit things on my blog again. I really miss the rabbits. I'm gonna hold Shya just to see her mad face. Cuddles with Franklin and watching Kai's silly brattyness!

Denise and Morgan you have one more box coming your way. Stopped in Ireland on the way home and found a couple of things that might interest you.

Other than that! Signing off!


----------



## PaGal

Oh now you really, really have me excited! I love everything Ireland Scotland and Celtic. I have always said I must have been Celtic in a past life.

Sorry you don't like Ft.Sill much. 

Hopefully the kitty will calm down given some time to adjust to everything. Awww your poor pup missed you. I remember when we came home from Germany for a month to visit. We brought my sheppard with us but my MIL would not allow her in the house, not even in the basement. She does not like any animals. So I had to tie her up in the yard. I did walk and play with her every day but after that month whenever I would not be home she'd tear up the trash. My now ex could be at home and she would still do it, just not if I was at home.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You do know I am part Irish, my surname is totally Irish. 

Just to let you know that Doctor Who and Matt Smith won best drama series and best dramatic actor on the NTA¨s (National Television Awards) in the UK last night. I was so pleased as I voted for both. Sherlock also won best detective series. What a night, it was so good. 

Kaley, look forward to seeing loads of pics and news and love you full name. I saw it on facebook the other day, sounds a bit greek goddess. There´s a series on the BBC that finished a while ago called Atlantis and you could have been one of the characters....lurrrv it.


----------



## kmaben

HE DIDNT ASK IF HE WAS A GINGER?!!!! COME ON!! It wasn't a bad episode. Atleast it kind of tied some things up. Hurry up and watch it Morgan so we can discuss! Omar is catching up on Sherlock as we speak so hopefully we can start series 3 tomorrow. Our cable has BBC America so I'm excited about that! I really hope Moriarty is dead because his voice just irritates the hell out of me. I must say Ms. Hudson is my favorite character!

You're so silly Chris! My mom had seen a movie before I was born about a little girl named Kaley. It always stuck with her and that's how I came by the name. It's kind of sad because in the end of the movie she gets hit by a train and dies. My father loves trains and collects/builds them as a hobby. Coincidence? My name is Kaley like the Cali in California. She wanted the K and the Y so she could doodle my name. I was supposed to grow up and be a fairy princess and doodle my name as well. Turns out with three older brothers and all of us inheriting my fathers illegible chicken scratch kind of shot those dreams to hell. Kind of funny because I think something like hand writing is genetic. My Uncle and my Grandfather all have the same handwriting as well.

The Maben line is very scottish and my grandmother was straight off the boat as well. There are a few scottish words I use from her and I'm very grunty like the Scots. Omars always yelling at me: "Dont you grunt at me!" My two soldiers who work directly beneath me have been able to discern my grunting and what it means. Others just look at me crazy until I grunt a little more ominously and they leave me alone. It has caused some problems in the Army but eh, Whatever! I haven't had the heart to change my last name as I'm very proud of it. Omar doesnt want to change his name just yet but our children will carry the Maben name. My wonderful husband thankfully understands the pride and the fact that I know my history and want to keep it. When we went to Scotland I never wanted to leave

Getting started on our family finally. My period is late but I dont know if it's from all the traveling or if Omar is just really, really, lucky. Gonna wait another week and see what happens then take a test. We have names picked out and once I clear out the boxes and moving stuff we'll set up the babies room. Just need to have the thing so I can move on with life. 

whoodey doodey. Anywho....


----------



## whitelop

I watched MOST of the Sherlock, AJ woke up with like 15 minutes to go and I haven't been able to sit and finish it. 
I don't know where I'm at in Doctor Who, but you guys can talk about that! LOL I haven't gotten to Matt Smith yet, I'm like half way through the last season of David Tennant. I've been spending most of my tv watching time watching The Catherine Tate Show and laughing my ass off. LOL 
My DH loves her now! 
I don't want Downton so you guys are good to talk about that too. But if you watch season 9 of Supernatural, I don't want to know because I haven't seen it yet! LOL 

I want a shirt that says, "I don't shave for Sherlock Holmes." Hahaha. 

Hey! I'm Irish! My great-great grandparents on my moms side came from Ireland. At least my my great-great grandma. I think my great-great grandfather was from Belgium. They were peach farmers not too far from where I am now. He lost the orchard and town, to a drunken poker bet. The bastard. 

I got the package today Kaley! I ate a piece of fudge and it was like chewing some coffee. LOL I really like the cross too, I need to hang it some where. 
Meh, off to the woodshed I go.


----------



## jemm

I love Catherine Tate her old lady character is the best!!


----------



## kmaben

Glad you liked it Morgan! That got there quick! 

I loved the one where she translates like five different languages in a business deal. Omar and I almost died laughing. Couldnt get into supernatural I think I watched the 1st season when it first came out but that was it. We really only watch Dr Who, Duck Dynasty, and Sherlock with any kind of fever. I watched all of Game of Thrones down range too. I liked that one. Much better than the books.

Morgan that's hilarious about your ancestor. How many pivotal moments in not only general history but personal history happened because of drunken bets? Our own revolution started in a tavern.


----------



## PaGal

I got my package. I am so exited! Hubby called on his way home while I was in the middle of opening it and asked me to move his heater into the other side of the garage and to turn it on. I am more than happy to do whatever to help him out but sheesh why when I am in the middle of opening a package of Irish things?! 

I tried the fudge and it is sooo good although it doesn't taste like fudge from here. It was a little hard but I figure that was because the mail man left your package and a few for hubby outside our garage in the freezing cold.

I love,love,love the cross. Now I need to decide where to hang it because it is going up and will never come down.

I researched my family history and traced it back to the 16th century. I was very disappointed not to find any Scots or Irish. It was mostly German. Way back when there was a French man but I don't count that since they are extremely rude and full of themselves and it was so long ago. 

Wow! That was quick work if you are pregnant. Let us know when you find out for sure.


----------



## kmaben

Well fecking hell. I have orders to Alaska early 2015. This seriously screws with my life plans. Have to make a couple of phone calls and get some more information. Then I can decide which way I need to jump. Not pregnant either. Now I have to put that on hold as well. Great. No birth control and I've been away from my husband for nine months. Should totally be easy... Curse you Army!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It made me laugh you saying fecking hell, you should watch Mrs Brown´s Boys I think you´d find that hilarious and you´ll see what I mean. 

Can´t believe they´ve done that. Read your dedication to your mum and dad on facebook, really choked I was, they sound like people I´d love to know.


----------



## kmaben

I dont normally post links and stuff but I seen this on facebook. I cried hysterically from laughter. My mom and I were sitting here like a couple of loons being loud. I checked on Amazon too and these are real reviews. Enjoy the laugh...

http://www.quickmeme.com/p/3vs7da


----------



## kmaben

So I made it home last wednesday night. I love being here. The 30th I take Franklin out for our groom sessions and I notice urine scald and some swelling. Off to the vet he goes. Sulfa drugs and butt cream later he is just fine. No fly strike. I took Shi shi and Kai to the ophthalmologist on Monday. Shya's good eye had a a sheen to it I didnt remember and I finally got that specialty opinion on Kai's cataracts. Shya had a little bit of inflammation in her eye due to the cataract that formed when she gouged her eye. She's on drops for that and all should be well. The doc said that Kai's cataracts were probably genetic and that he could actually see just fine out of both eyes. No loss of vision and she didnt think they would get bigger or pose a problem but to get an annual or every other year check up for him. I can do this.

Today Franklin had a crazy mooshy poop, wouldnt eat breakfast, and hadn't pooped or peed since his big mush poop about 11am. Off to the vet. He is severely anemic and a couple of other things. Vet was thinking cancer and possible tumor or liver torsion. She found blood in his abdomen and is leaning towards liver torsion. The options were taking him to the expensive vet that could give him a blood transfusion and possible emergency surgery if he needed it. Or take him home and treat him symptomatically. I dont have several thousand dollars lying around so we brought him home. First thing the pecker head did was eat and drink water. The vet recommend we keep him moving and if we can get him to pee and poop he should make it the next 12 to 24 hours at least. If we can get his anemia down or IF it goes down he can maybe have surgery with a transfusion to check for liver torsion and correct it. The expensive vet she conferred with said she just read a recent article where rabbits with liver torsion have a 50/50 shot of surviving with just at home care. 

First step is to get him through the night. Second step is to try and scrape together some money for possible surgery. I just dropped 1200 bucks on the rabbits in about a weeks time. I think this vet will work with me though as she's pretty curious about his case. One step at a time.


----------



## JBun

I was just about to joke with you about barely getting home and off to the vet you go... Then you throw that out about Franklin. Geez. Now I'm all worried about the little guy. Never heard of liver torsion. I'm going to have to look it up now.

I'm hoping for the best and he makes it to tomorrow and the vet can sort him out. Really hoping he's going to be ok.


----------



## JBun

Kaley, how did your vet manage to catch it? Most vets will see a loss of appetite and immediately jump to the conclusion of stasis, palpate the abdomen a little, and just treat that without finding the cause of the stasis, and without doing additional diagnostics that would catch something like this. A lot of vets would have just sent you home with critical care, pain meds, gut stimulant, and maybe an antibiotic, and left you to treat a 'typical' stasis episode.

Is Franklin doing ok?


----------



## kmaben

Right?! Of course I get home and everyone falls apart!

The vet the rabbits and the bird go to here is kind of expensive and one of those upscale, vets go to school extra years and teach CE's to other vets kind of clinic.
I brought in his mushy poo. It stunk so horribly bad and that's what really concerned her. He also had some runny eye going on so she was going to do some regular labs on top of an EC lab. Once his CBC and x-ray came back, all the pieces started to come together. She was also curious so she did a quick ultrasound probe (which she didnt charge me for) and found a little fluid in his abdomen. She wasnt concerned until she conferred with another vet specialist. She tapped the fluid and found it to be blood. (She didnt charge me for that either)

I guess if I had just thought myself it was a stasis and moved on nothing else would have been done. I'm glad in this instance the "over the top" diagnostics were offered and that I ran with them.

On top of all of that she found an abnormality in his right hip. She asked if he had, had any previous injury as there was some new bone growth going on. That's what made her think possible cancer and a tumor causing the anemia.

Every 30 minutes we get him to at least hop a little. He's quiet and you can tell he's a little uncomfortable but the vet gave him a great pain medication. (Just drank some water!) He still puddles when you pet him and nudges your for more if you stop. Hubby and I will take turns with him tonight. 

He's on four different medications, Shya is on an eye drop twice a day, and the dog is getting rimadyl and tramadol for sprained toes. Dont ask about the sprain have no clue how it happened.

I also didnt really want to say anything until I was further along but apparently my hubster has great swimmers as I'm also pregnant. (Found that out a couple days ago) I figured I was pregnant on the fact alone that all I want to do is cry. At everything. It's my least used emotion and it's trying to break free on full blast. Starving children commercials. The Budweiser clydsdales commercials. I really let loose at the vets. They were so good to us there.

Franklin is my PTSD bun. He can calm me down when nothing else works. Before Franklin came to live with us I would have to drive around the block at my worst for hours before I was even remotely calm enough to walk through the door. When we were in Germany I would shovel snow to calm down. The neighbors loved it as I would sometimes have the whole parking lot cleared before I'd come in the house. 8 seconds with Franklin and I'm a sane person. When I would come home angry everything would run like hell to get away from me. The hubster would just hand me Franklin and I was good to go. I can't afford to lose him. He's still needed here so God is just going to have to wait.


----------



## kmaben

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21529241/

nice article on liver torsion


----------



## JBun

Well thank goodness your vet had the sense and knowledge to know there was something more going on and investigated it. That's a great vet you have, even if they are a bit pricey. 

When I think of your cuddle bun being sick, all I want to do is cry(I'm not a big crier), and I know for sure I'm not pregnant. That's wonderful news though. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and your hubby  I imagine the parents must be pretty thrilled too.

I'm feeling so worried about your Franklin. I know how much you rely on him for stress relief, and he's just such a sweetheart... well to people anyways . So, you're right, he just simply has no choice but to stick around. I'm thinking about you both and hoping for everything to go really well tomorrow.


----------



## PaGal

I am so,so sorry to hear Franklin is having issues. I am really pulling for him to recover. Although, I don't suffer from PTSD I do know how much Thumper does to help me feel better when I am upset or depressed so I can only imagine how you feel.

Congratulations on being pregnant! Now the fun begins. Ha!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I bet you're so glad to be home with them. So sorry about Franklin, he's such a gentle soul. Hope that the home treatment goes well, where is that darn lottery win when I need it  Give him a massive smoosh from me


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG how the heck did I miss that last page...pregnant and I missed it. Flipping eck as we say in Yorkshire haha. I too will have to read about liver torsion but really lucky she picked it up. I feel like crying most of the time but mines hormonal menopause...I tell you anything sets me off now. Tell Franklin we're all sending good vibes and as many hugs as he needs :thumbup:


----------



## Anaira

I was NOT happy to see this in my fb feed. Thinking of you and Franklin!

And congrats to you and family, on the pregnancy!


----------



## Aubrisita

Keeping my fingers crossed for Franklin....feel better soon! Congrats to you and your hubby on your little bundle.


----------



## JBun

How's Franklin doing today?


----------



## kmaben

Between Omar and I we stayed up with Franklin all night. Every 30-60 minutes we'd get Franklin to hop a bit. He was really up and then down. It was a bit scary as he would he some and seem completely normal then be so placid we would freak and check to make sure he was still breathing. He was kind of like this all day with slowly decreasing poops. I felt like he was heading towards the down hill and getting pretty depressed. We went to the vet at 3pm and we saw a different doc. Doc Fronfield is the owner and senior vet there. He had said Franklin wasnt a good candidate for surgery in his current state. We opted for the more conservative medical route as it was really our only option (to us) Doc Fronfield said he would have done the same if it were his animal. I felt atleast reassured I was doing SOMETHING for Franklin. Franklin had a bout of fluids today and came home and ate a regular sized meal of some lettuce/parsley and nibbled some pellets. (Huzzah!) He'll go in tomorrow for 12 hour fluid therapy and we'll see how he does. Doc had said the first 72 hours are the most critical. If Franklin continues to be stable we can start to get optimistic. I'm all ready ridiculously optimistic and thinking this is a miracle cure for him. Doc Fronfield repeatedly told me not to get my hopes up that his chances arent really all that great to begin with. There is practically no research and **** few documented cases of liver torsion. Lots of vets find it as a secondary finding in necropsy's but not as the primary cause of death. And **** few come in with a treatable liver torsion.

Somehow I just feel less hysterical today. We'll stay up with him again tonight and keep him hydrated. As we were standing in the exam room Franklin kept asking for pets. He hadn't done that all day and it made me feel just so serene. Dr Fronfield kept calling him a sweet pea and was so pleased with how well he was behaving. I feel good. Probably shouldnt but I can't help it. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## JBun

It's such a relief to hear he is hanging in there. I know it's touchy, but that's one more day he's made it through. Franklin, the poor guy was probably so tired from being prodded by you two all night, just needed a rest  Yay buddy, keep on eating!

I found this account of a bun in the UK that survived it. The bun did have surgery, but still it's a survivor story, so it can happen. The vet that treated was at Bristol University. I don't know if maybe your vet can confer with them at all to get additional info.
http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?243564-Sora-amp-Liver-Lobe-Torsion-(Update)
So is there only bleeding at this point and no necrosis?


----------



## kmaben

Most of the stuff I've seen and read seems to come out of Britain. Not sure on the bleeding vs. Necrosis. I'm pretty sure the vet doesnt know either since they would probably have to open him up to check. Will ask that tomorrow. I guess it depends too on partial torsion vs. full torsion. If it's a partial he can recover. If it's a full he's done for.

I've also read in most cases the rabbits are lops of some kind. Research can't say difinitivley but Frenchies and Dwarf lops seem to be per-disposed for it.

This is insane. If nothing else these vets are learning so they can maybe increase positive prognosis on other rabbits. Still I'm kind of tired of being a person for "firsts"


----------



## kmaben

Another good night with Franklin. He ate ALOT of vegetables. We just kept letting him eat when he wanted. He peed a big puddle and a couple of poops but nothing promising on that end. So we shall see. Dropped him off early at the vets. We'll pick him up just as they close today. He'll have close to 12 hours worth of a slow drip. 

I'm positive.


----------



## JBun

Yay!!! That's two days down. I swear my stomach drops when I see you've updated, before I read the good news.

He's probably loving all this extra attention, and veggies


----------



## Chrisdoc

He certainly is a fighter and I think the best you can do is be positive for him. Every day is a battle won. One of the most important things is that he has you and you´re going to do everything you can to help his recovery. Been reading a bit about it, complicated but interesting.


----------



## PaGal

We are hoping, and praying, crossing our fingers and everything else we can think of. I am really hoping that your optimism is a sign that he will pull through, that something is letting you know he will recover.

Hubby packed up the 'puter and took it to school with him this morning. I couldn't check up here until we got home from Pa. I was not happy since you and Franklin have so been on my mind.


----------



## kmaben

Franklin had a good visit at the vets today. He peed a lot but no poop. His temperature was up to normal, his blood pressure was stable, and he ate a lot of vegetables as well. His pak cell count is in the same elevated state but it's stable where it's at. The vet said he was "cautiously optimistic." Of course in my brain that translates to oh yeah everything is going to be just fine!! I'm trying to keep that negative note in the back of my mind so I'm not totally destroyed should anything happen. His prognosis was never great to begin with. The vet wants to focus on eating hays and grasses to get his poop moving. We've been hiding hay in lettuce leaves to trick him into eating it. He's caught on but been good for the most part about eating it. He's a lot more perkier today. He still seems kind of confused though. The vet assured me nothing neurological was going on so I think it's just his pain medication. Must be REALLY great stuff. We'll take turns staying up with him again. I feel like if I dont spend every hour with him he'll slip away. Like if I dont "do the time" I dont get the prize of a happy, healthy, Franklin rabbit. We shall see what tomorrow brings. I'm positive.

On a lighter note. I bought this little orthopedic bed for Kai at Petco. I noticed he would pull hay out of the hay rack and build a kind of nest to lay on. So I put it in for him and of course he loved it. I say loved because along came Shya. She had been out and I wasnt able to put her up. Kai was always laying loafed up on his little bed. When I finally did catch Shya she promptly peed on it, sat in the middle of it, and refused to budge. Kai would try to lay on a corner of it and she would growl at him. So I bought him another one. Shya of course peed on that one as well and spends her days hopping between the two trying to keep Kai off of both of them. I do have some pictures I'll post here shortly. They are the oddest couple and never cease to amuse me.

One last thing
Who the heck only has one blanket in their house?!?! My mom only has one couch blanket in the whole freaking house and it just drives me insane. Of course she sits with the **** thing and I'm just about insane looking for one of great grandmas old quilts. And when found I get fussed at because the only two she has are in desperate need of repairing. Mom's excuse: Well I'm the only one who uses a blanket so why do I need more than one?
I'm going to wal-mart and buying my own blanket tomorrow.


----------



## JBun

Kaley, you had me cracking up! Well, Shya's antics did. What a little snot  Poor Kai, does he get nothing to himself. I can totally picture her guarding 'her' beds and Kai trying to sneak in there, and getting his butt kicked for it.

Hey, another day under the belt, and he's still hanging in there. What a trooper. I'm so glad to read good updates for him. What pain med is he on? I know that some can really make them drowsy, but also some slow down the digestion as well, so could account in part, for the lack of poop. I think torbugesic is supposed to not do this as much, but not absolutely certain.

This definitely isn't a one blanket house. We pretty much have a throw on every couch and chair. I freeze my butt off all winter, so I like to keep them handy


----------



## lovelops

kmaben said:


> I dont normally post links and stuff but I seen this on facebook. I cried hysterically from laughter. My mom and I were sitting here like a couple of loons being loud. I checked on Amazon too and these are real reviews. Enjoy the laugh...
> 
> http://www.quickmeme.com/p/3vs7da




Oh my God I have no idea if these are fake or not, but I needed that laugh. I started reading and started crying which is bad because I have rib fractures! But oh my Gosh, this is funny as heck. I'm wiping tears from my eyes but have no idea if it's from how hysterical it is or the pain from laughing so hard I was crying! :humour:


Vanessa


----------



## kmaben

Franklin just died


----------



## PaGal

Oh no, I cannot believe it. We are all so very sorry for your loss. I am stunned as I am sure you are, even more so. The poor boy. I know you did everything you possibly could to give him a fighting chance. I am so, so sorry.

Binky free Franklin!


----------



## lovelops

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear it! I was hoping that Franklin would pull through.. I'm sorry... 

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, just saw it on facebook and I still can´t believe he´s gone. I was certain he was fighting and was going to win but sometimes, their bodies just can´t take it and they have to go. My heart really is breaking for you, I know how much you loved your big smoosh bun, he was such a gentle soul. I am here having a good cry, feels like he´s one of mine. You know that anything you need, we are all here for you. 

RIP my gorgeous boy, I will so miss your big fluffy butt.


----------



## JBun

Oh Kaley, I'm just feeling devastated for you. My stomach sank reading your post, and I'm feeling so sad he didn't make it. I know how special he was to you and how much you'll miss him. We'll all miss seeing his cute fluffy face :hearts:


----------



## Aubrisita

Words cant describe how sorry I am for your loss. Big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## kmaben

Been kind of a stressful leave. We head for home today and I'm excited and a bit stressed as well. Trying not to be. Omar has to drain his aquariums and load up his tanks. We also acquired a new washer and dryer plus get his bike up to oklahoma as well. I went to the ER yesterday for some bleeding. Turns out everything is ok on that front for now. Just anxious to get home, sleep in my own bed, and get a complete head to toe from the OB/GYN. We're going to hire some people to help Omar move as I wont do any lifting and holy sheet is his 210 glass aquarium heavy! Felt kind of bad as he saw me worry over it and offered to sell it. That's true love but he really enjoys his hobby. I've also never driven six hours straight on my own. It's not going to be fun on any account. Up at 4 eating something as I got hot and started to feel sick. Other animals didnt even crack an eye but Kitty from Dubai sure felt the need for an early morning snack! He's a funny little guy. Will be glad to hand him over to his soldier but a little sad as he's calming down some after his neuter. I didnt know so much trouble could come in a skinny little six pound body! Also get to pick up Franklins ashes this morning. Yeah gonna be an all around rough day. And I can't even have coffee.


----------



## PaGal

I am very happy to see you on here this morning. Sorry to hear things are so stressful as I think you have had enough of a blow for now without it being added to.

Omar must be a real sweetie to make that offer. Those aquariums really are heavy even empty. I remember how heavy ours was plus deep enough I just barely reached enough to clean the bottom.

I couldn't even begin to attempt a drive like that by myself. I get lost, really lost just going 30 minutes out of my known area, each and every time. Can't tell you how many times hubby has had to deal with me on the phone cussing and panicking while he tries to help me find my way. Although I guess now with being able to get directions on your phone and all the other ways it isn't as bad as it could be.

I hope the move and trip all go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley so good to see you back on here and you take good care of yourself. Omar sounds like a great guy, supportive, understanding and a real sweetie. He doesn´t have an older relative just like him, does he lol. 

I love driving so nothing freaks me out. I remember when I used to have to travel for work quite a few years ago and I was armed with only a map, no GPS in those days and I did really well, hardly ever had to ask for instructions. 

Get home safely and leave the stressing to Omar


----------



## evilhare

kmaben said:


> He'll pee outside his litter box then just sit in it. I'm usually on top of his grooming and butt baths but I got overloaded in life and didn't keep with it. So now he is a diaper baby until I get him straightened out.
> 
> I agree Orlena. They move tomorrow (hopefully) to my parents house. I'll have to work something out with my daddy. I can't keep letting that happen to my bad rabbit. Have two weeks to figure something out.
> Why he can't get along with the other rabbits is beyond me. And why Shya keeps trying to wander in there is beyond me. I really need a rabbit whisperer.



Dang, if I were in the US I'd help ya out. Rabbits usually do whatever I tell them to. Not sure why. Even wild rabbits come to me


----------



## whitelop

Holy sh*t. I was gone for so long and I had to go back and read like 10 pages. Kaley, I am so so sorry. 

I am so sad and so happy for you all at the same time. 
I don't really have any words right now. I don't know. Be careful on your drive.


----------



## kmaben

Girl I have a letter waiting to be posted to you! Where have you been that I have to stalk you by snail mail?

It's been rough for sure. Yesterday was my first day back at work. We're really only working half days as most of the battalion is still on block leave. I spent my half day fighting with the OB/GYN people. I would never treat my own patients like that so why can't I expect the same from my health care providers? Came home and had a mini melt down. Then I started having a full blown melt down as the feelings of being Franklin-less crept in. Poor Omar getting desperate. "Cuddle with Mansel! I'll go get Mansel!"

Well that didnt help any as I already feel guilty towards Mansel. 
Warning long back story time.

Maybe a week after Franklin died I went out to his breeders place. I felt I could just surround myself in French Lops, cry alot, emotionally spend myself, and magically be able to move on. Well she's an older lady with some health problems. She has a lot of rabbits that she just cant quite keep up with anymore. Out of over a hundred french lops I found Mansel. Mansel is a Myxomatosis survivor. He also didnt do so well in the heat and his owner didnt have the heart to put him down. (After surviving myxi I dont think I could either) So Mansel sat in a breeder cage for three years of his life outside. Some how he ended up in the car with me and now I'm "stuck" with him. Yes I took him home for all the wrong reasons. Yes I wish he was Franklin and even slip and call him Franklin sometimes. I'm trying really hard to see him for his own rabbit and not Franklin. I feel really guilty about it sometimes. However he has his own quirks and shy personality that is starting to come out. I think I'll end up keeping him but I'm just so unsure about him. I almost feel like I'm abusing him by comparing him all the time to Franklin. I can even return him to his breeder. Who by the way has the most gorgeous Flops I've ever seen with several national champions and amazing blood lines. But thinking about him sitting in his cage without the one on one time he so obviously craves brings me to tears as well. I blame pregnancy hormones for most of the crying. Franklin gets credited with the rest. 

No one ever said life would be fair.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He was there waiting for you to come along maybe and if you've got all that love to give even though he reminds you of Franklin maybe his life is completecwith just that. Sound like he deserves a break and you turned up, doesn't sound as though he's had a good deal out of life so far. Knowing you I don't think you are the type of person to give up on him and he is a comfort to yo so give it a shot. No bunny will ever replace your sweet boy so give it a go and see where it takes you.


----------



## JBun

I had the same sort of issues after my bun Dash died. I *needed* another bunny, and ended up getting Baby. She was weaned too young, was very tiny and thin, and had difficulty with what she would eat. So in the beginning I was busy just getting her to eat normal food. She was a sweet little bunny though, and I loved and cared about her, but she wasn't Dash, and it was hard not to find myself comparing her, and feeling guilty because I did. It took a while but those feelings do fade. Baby isn't super friendly and sweet like Dash was, but Baby has turned out to be the absolute best snuggle bun. She'll try and bite my hand off when I pick her up, but once she's in my arms, she's an absolute puddle, and just melts. I know she's not the same as Dash, but that's ok now. It's something unique to Baby that I can appreciate about her, as Dash was just ok about snuggles. You just need to give yourself time to get to know this new bun, and also time to heal from losing Franklin. And just know that the guilt is normal, but something that you will be able to let go of, and it will fade.


----------



## PaGal

I don't do well with doctors. I'm not afraid just don't have the patience plus have had some pretty lousy ones. I can remember being ready to punch the military OB/GYN I had when I was pregnant with my daughter. She was so rude. Hopefully after the first trimester the hormones will go easier on you.

Have you ever read any James Herriot books? He was a veterinarian long ago. The books are stories of the animals he treated and the owners he dealt with. I remember one man who had a dog he really loved that passed away. He did wind up getting another dog and said that the greatest compliment you can give to a pet you have lost is to get another one. 

If you loved your pet you will miss it as well as missing the relationship you had. I just think in your case you haven't yet healed from losing Franklin. It takes time but you will heal and when you do I'm sure you will no longer be looking for Franklin in Mansel or any other bun for that matter.

Things happen for a reason. Maybe you found Mansel because he will help you heal, maybe you found him to give him a home and care that he needs. 

Don't feel too guilty about slipping and calling him Franklin. It happens to everyone. It's just how our brains work to call an animal or a person by a name we are used to.

Did you find out about Alaska?


----------



## whitelop

I went through the same thing with Ellie after Foo died. It was really really hard to look at that tiny little bun who didn't know what was going on, and compare her to Foo and then realize, that they're not the same. 
I miss Foo like crazy still and its been over a year, but I love Ellie. She was meant to be with me, shes definitely right for our home, shes right for me. Once I got passed her not being the perfect bun like Foo was, I realized that she was so great just for being HER. 

You'll get to the point were you see that Mansel isn't Franklin and he never will me. Hes going to be a great rabbit to you and sometimes it just takes another rabbit to help heal you from the rabbit lost. 

I think I'm going to go hug Ellie now, I haven't seen her all day. I'll explain that later, but right now, I'm emotionally and physically spent. Trust me, its a great story, but I'm already crying, so I'll have to fully share tomorrow or later tonight. 

Kaley, you're going to be okay. Being pregnant is hard, it makes you cry, it makes you hungry and horny and angry, SO angry, and sick and tired and fat. But, its totally worth it. Getting Mansel was totally worth it. You're going to be okay. If you need to cry, cry. No shame in crying. I'll cry with you!


----------



## kmaben

wweeeeeelll Mansel has some issues. Mostly from his pox virus. He also needs a face lift. His eye lids are all crazy and rub on his corneas which have caused old ulcers. Doc Black had to get the book out again. She's treating him for an URI in case his runny nose is not pox associated. So get him over...whatever first then look into a face lift to improve quality of life. Kind of seals Mansels fate as I would never turn him over to someone else or give him back where this might not get taken care of. Next order of business is to find a name for him. Will post some pictures of him later. He deserves kind of an old fat mans name. When he's penned up he lays around alot with his eyes squinched shut. When he's out hes really active for about 10 minutes than has to take a 30 minute nap. Then he's active again then it's nap time. He's a bit jumpy when getting petted but does enjoy when it's going on. He just needs some work. I was holding him last night like I would have Franklin. It was a bit rough as he just doesnt feel like Franklin. Or smell like him. Or hold his ears like Franklin. But he is sweet. Just have to find different things to do with him. He's a funny guy and has some awesome dead bunny flops. Which he does ALOT.


----------



## whitelop

How about Lester? I love that name! I told myself that the next animal I got would be Lester, but Lester is a good name for an old/fat man rabbit! LOL 

He's going to be a great rabbit. I just know it.


----------



## PaGal

Do you think his droopy eyes could have anything to do with his jumpiness when it comes to pets? Maybe he can't see as well as a bun should and gets startled.

I don't know why but as I was reading your post Archie Bunker popped into my head so maybe that is my suggested name, Archie. Maybe you could play with the last name and give him to. And in case you don't notice the first three letters in Bunker spell...bun.

Sorry have a migraine.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just reading your post Kaley and WC Fields popped into my head. He sounds like a sweet guy and glad he'll be staying. Quite like Cyril as well.


----------



## kmaben

I was kind of thinking the same thing Denise. Droopy lids and ulcers he probably doesnt see all that well. Sorry about the migraine. Hate those. Glad I havent dealt with one in a long time. 

I kind of want a name that's not similar to Franklin and like on the other end of the alphabet. I kind of like Rudy but it's not sticking that well. Omar just thought of Walter. Dunno. 

Yes. Yes. Mansel has a bit of a dude lap. These pictures make it look super huge but it's not that bad.












And part of Mansel's pox virus. This lovely little spot. His breeder says it comes and goes but the vet seems to think it'll be permanent. As long as it doesnt get bigger.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a sweet little face he has. I quite like Walter, you could always shorten it to Wally or maybe Titan, that just popped into my head as well. :thumbup


----------



## kmaben

Sooo Shya has pretty much turned feral. Omar didnt pay much attention to her, and daddy ditched her for Franklin. I finally get her home and get her settled and she runs like hell from everyone. I cant blame her as we were always picking her up and dealing with her just to stick something in her eyes. Then...just her...eye. Anywho. Bottom line is she wont come for craisins, blueberries, nothing. Weeeeeeeell.....she likes captain crunch. I've been bribing her with cpt crunch. Haha she's so weird.

Kai's in this bite your clothes phase. And he doesnt like the hardwood floors here and he wont walk on them. He'll go in our bedroom because it means he only has to crawl over like 6 inches of floor but that's it. He's such a little brat. Well he's a big brat. But he's just a baby you know. 

And now Sam and Omar are fighting over the couch....and Omar just noticed something funky going on in Sams eye. So I guess we'll go to the vets tomorrow too. I sure did miss all of this. 

I'm going to bed...


----------



## JBun

Awww, he's a cute guy! He looks like he has a snowy cap on top of his head 

I can't remember(and feeling too lazy to read back), but was it the myxi virus you said he had? Poor little guy. Well at least he's with the right person to make sure he is properly cared for now. I'm sure his eyes must bug him, and that can't be too nice.

Are you sure Shya isn't just playing you? I mean look, she's now getting a forbidden treat. She's certainly clever enough to have come up with a plan like this 

Well, if nothing else, you know your pets need you. There's nothing quite like 'mom' looking after you.


----------



## whitelop

I am totally in love with Mansel! He looks so different from what I thought! If you don't want him, let me know...I'll take him. LOL 

Looks like a Lester to me!


----------



## PaGal

agree Jbun. Shya has it all worked out. You've been gone and now that you are back she is testing you and making sure you did not forget her dominance and evil genius.

Hopefully, Kai will get used to the floors and stop the clothes biting. It hurts when they get some of you in with it.

Mansel is so cute. I really like his grumpy looking face with such big features. I love the pic where you can see his face head on and it reminds me so much of something from tv or movie but I can't think what. If I do I'll let ya know.


----------



## kmaben

Ok so maybe she did get me with the first piece of cpt crunch. But what do I do now? She was actually coming to me when I called her last night. She wouldnt go back into her cage (we worked on that) Which is something she use to always do. And atleast now she doesnt take off running the minute she sees me or omar. She did let me wipe a bunch of hay off of her though. That was shocking. I think it'll just take time. She's never been overly friendly to start with but never this leery of people. Goofy rabbit. 

Total change of subject. I'm on a couple of buy /sell/trade pages and I see a lot of prom dresses for sale. A lot of "origianlly paid 400 asking 250 worn about three hours" type of stuff. Holy hellfire. Maybe it's just me but I dont remember prom being that big of a deal. I didnt even want to go. My mom suggested it to me and my best friend who was a year behind me asked me to go with her to hers. My mom paid 150 bucks for a black dress I wore when I played Carnagie Hall. I wore that dress to prom and everywhere else until I got every last penny out of it. I would never pay or even think of asking my parents for that kind of money for a dress!! For ONE occasion!! My wedding dress (which I never wore *Insert sad face*) was only 500 bucks! My mom wanted to buy it for her "little girl" on her special occasion and I choked on the price and went halfsies with her. Do parents not teach their children the value of a dollar? Is this an acceptable price to pay for a prom occasion and I'm just a cheap skate? Is prom really even that big of a deal? Gonna suck for my kids cause they aint gettin a limo and they aint gettin no 400 dollar dress! And they better be prepared to wear that dress other places! Lord please give me boys!

Even for a wedding. Why pay 10,000+ dollars on a ridiculously elaborate wedding? 10,000 dollars is a nice car. Or a down payment on a house. Or a giant chunk for student loans. A pool for an already existing house. Anything! I guess our wedding was special and it suited our needs. But I've had so many other "special days" with Omar that I remember more fondly than my own wedding day. Maybe I'm just weird? Or old? Or a cheapskate?


----------



## whitelop

No I totally get it. Its all stupid. Prom, like weddings are only a few hours. Why are you spending that much money? You're a spoiled brat, thats why! LOL 
I just bought some Reebok running tights, they were on clearance for $25...thats A LOT for some leggings! But I had to look at the bigger price picture, they were originally, $65, so I got a good deal on them only being $25. My husband got an Adidas hoody for $25 and it was originally like $70 and he looks **** good in it! LOL 
I feel really uncomfortable buying expensive things for myself, or anything for that matter. Like, when we went shopping the other day and I got my running tights, I really wanted some new running shoes. I found a pair that I fell in love with, $140, HELL NO. I love them, but I had to walk away. I started out that day in a weird "lady haze" where I felt compelled to go shopping. In my mind I was like, I want some zebra running tights, some black ones, so purple ones! I need some new shoes and a new hoody! Then I got there and saw the price tags, tights being $50-70 and hoodies being $60-100, I was like mmmm...better not. 
But if I'm shopping for AJ or my husband, I'm like, BUY ALL THE THINGS! 

But we live in an era where "my super sweet 16" show on MTV is what kids strive for. Even just saying that title, makes me feel old becuase that show was on like 10 years ago. LOL But these youths see rappers and celebrities spending tons of money and think that they should be able to do the same thing and guilt their parents into spending a stupid amount of money for prom or birthday parties or whatever. 
I grew up POOR! That price tag is a very important thing! 

Now though, not being poor...I'm still super cheap. I don't want to spend a ton of money on anything. Ohh, I have to tell you guys about No Power Summer 2014, I'll share on my blog, its going to be great! LOL 

Youths of this time are brats and think more is "owed" to them. When really, they're just brats and they are "owed" a punch in the freaking face.


----------



## kmaben

God another good kid bites the dust. Prayers for his family. He was on his block leave from our UAE deployment. Probably headed back to Sill to report on Monday. Minding his own **** business.
http://etv10news.com/heavy-rain-plays-role-in-fatal-highway-6-crash/

When I got back from Iraq my gunner wrapped his truck around a utility pole and died. He was a good kid also. Lots of fond memories of him. You just never think it's going to happen. 

BOTTOM LINE DRIVE CAREFULLY IN THE RAIN!


----------



## whitelop

What is that about?! Jesus, you make it out of a freaking war zone, then die in your car? Thats terrible! 
So sorry to their families, my thoughts go out to them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Here here Morgan, kids just want to be on reality TV and get famous and make loads of money, they know that working isn't gonna make them rich. I had a client explaining to me last week that they didn,t want to pay the tax on their fee this year as they couldn't afford it...wait for it...their daughter is getting married inJune and they're spending 30,000 pounds on the wedding. WTF and you can't afford the 200$ for the tax. People just amaze me. 

I think Shya is just the most sneaky bun I know and too smart. She's probably missing Franklin as well.


----------



## PaGal

If any of my critters could handle eating Cap'n Cruch and begged for it they just might get it. 

Kids are just spoiled but it also is the parents fault for giving in. I think it is ridiculous what is spent on the prom and on weddings. Now I get wanting to make the prom special even though I have never been to a prom and look I survived, but that's crazy.

I think weddings are even crazier. You should not need to spend 30,000 to get married. I thought the purpose of getting married is the actual marriage not all of the flowers and fluff. Not to mention why would you want to put yourself in debt to that point, or your parents or even spend that kind of money when there are more important and lasting things you will probably want/need in life.


----------



## kmaben

Funny Mansel picture


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love his colour. All this cleaning obviously tires him out.Problem is when they fall asleep like that, you have to wait until they decide to move to get your property back lol. Certainly looks like he's settled in !!


----------



## JBun

Some buns will just flop anywhere  I don't know how laying on the vacuum could be comfortable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don't either but he looks very happy there


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ack, I'm so behind on everything here. Came by to say I finally ate my camel milk chocolate bars and loved the spiced one, it reminded me of chai. And then I see mention that you're pregnant? Holy crap, when are you due? And yay, Mansel is cute. I went back a couple pages and read his story. 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## kmaben

I'm glad you liked it Missy! It's some neat stuff. Have a funny story about that. So I sent a box of stuff home and some of it was chocolate for my mom, mom in law, Brother, and a close family friend. Omar was in a hurry to go somewhere and thought he "secured" it well enough. No. His jackass of a dog ate 60 bucks worth of unique chocolate. No one in my family even got to taste it! I remember Omar saying something about it while deployed but it didnt click with me until I got home and was asking my brother about. Then my hilarious brother got mad at Omar for missing out on chocolate. He was in the dog house that day. So was Sam.

I am pregnant for the moment and not very far along. Only 7ish weeks. If I keep this one I'll be due the first couple weeks of October. I'll get excited after I've hit the 14 week mark. It's hard to keep Omar reined in. 

Speaking of reining Omar in. As I was unpacking groceries I found a bag of jolly rancher jelly beans. He managed to sneak them in some how. He'll eat like a handful of them, then they'll sit in the pantry until they become rocks and I throw them out. I'll be sending them out to you Denise since your husband likes them so much!

Haha last thing. We just heard our doorbell. I dont even know how to explain it. It sounds nothing like a doorbell. The dogs didnt even bark at it. Omar and I just gave each other the WTF look.


----------



## PaGal

That's a man for you! Leave the chocolate to be destroyed, Shessh! Next time leave a woman in charge of the chocolate, preferably me. I can't guarantee the right people will get it but I promise it will not be wasted!!!!

I'm sure that would make hubby happy although I did buy six more bags this week. Good thing about me shopping on my own, I miss hubby's company and it's not fun like it can be with him but he's not there to sneak things in the cart. 

I want one of those doorbells that have like 80 different rings. We had to replace the ones at the house since they didn't work when we bought it. Most people go to the garage door and I can't hear knocking there. Finally got hubby to install new ones. The biggest problem is when he has a package that needs signed for. Inevitably if I didn't hear a knock so they wouldn't leave a package it would be one he needed now. 

The one at the front has a different ring than the back one so you know which door to go to. Problem is they are used so infrequently I can't remember which is which. It's bedlam here when someone rings the door bell. The dog goes off bark and rushing around but he won't just rush to the right door to give me a clue he just runs around getting in my way. To make it worse to get to the front door I have to go into the bunny room that requires going over the baby gate and to the door with Thump running around my feet as I bunny shuffle. If I'm in the bedroom or our bathroom then it's through one baby gate through the kitchen then over the baby gate and through the bun room past Thumper. 

It always seems to take an eternity to get to the door, not sure whoever it is can hear me hollering "just a minute" over the dog barking and it never fails, whichever door I go to the person is at the other door actually.


----------



## lovelops

kmaben said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing Denise. Droopy lids and ulcers he probably doesnt see all that well. Sorry about the migraine. Hate those. Glad I havent dealt with one in a long time.
> 
> I kind of want a name that's not similar to Franklin and like on the other end of the alphabet. I kind of like Rudy but it's not sticking that well. Omar just thought of Walter. Dunno.
> 
> Yes. Yes. Mansel has a bit of a dude lap. These pictures make it look super huge but it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And part of Mansel's pox virus. This lovely little spot. His breeder says it comes and goes but the vet seems to think it'll be permanent. As long as it doesnt get bigger.



He is just so adorable, pox and all! I love him! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

kmaben said:


> God another good kid bites the dust. Prayers for his family. He was on his block leave from our UAE deployment. Probably headed back to Sill to report on Monday. Minding his own **** business.
> http://etv10news.com/heavy-rain-plays-role-in-fatal-highway-6-crash/
> 
> When I got back from Iraq my gunner wrapped his truck around a utility pole and died. He was a good kid also. Lots of fond memories of him. You just never think it's going to happen.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE DRIVE CAREFULLY IN THE RAIN!



I will pray for his family. I can't believe he made it though being over seas to get killed in a heavy rain storm. It just makes you shake your head. Wow.. 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Chrisdoc said:


> Love his colour. All this cleaning obviously tires him out.Problem is when they fall asleep like that, you have to wait until they decide to move to get your property back lol. Certainly looks like he's settled in !!



Chris I *love* your line, all this cleaning obviously tires him out!!!! That
just cracked me up! He looks so adorable on the vac! I don't see how it's comfy, but oh well, my dog sleeps on his metal dog bed with his head hanging over and just about touching the floor! To each his own!

Vanessa


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I hope things continue to go well on the baby front. And have a girl, for chrissakes, i have 3 boys to make stuff for already  okay, that tone is all wrong, but I think you get where I'm coming from. Oh man, was the dog okay after all that chocolate? They're always saying how toxic it is for pets, but then I hear these stories of dogs eating pounds of it and miraculously being okay. 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## kmaben

haha Missy. Sam was just fine. He's the worlds best dog when he's not being the worlds worst dog. Which is most of the time. But if Omar wasnt as attached to him as he is I'd have taken his ass to the pound quick fast and in a hurry. 

Please dont curse me with a girl. Omar wants one real bad and all I can see is trouble. On all fronts. But they do make much cuter things for girls than they do for boys. Oh well. We shall see. 

Light bit of snow and a ton of ice today. Which means they'll shut the whole post down! Planning on staying in and watching movies anyways. Have rabbit pens to clean. I let Kai and Shya out as I started cleaning with their pen. Shya has run into me twice now. Then I was just standing there and I guess she got mad at me. She started digging at my pants leg and bit the crap out of me. Which resulted in shrieking on my part. More our of terror than anything. She just pinned her ears and I thought she was gonna box me. Why is she so bad? Anyone? And for a first rabbit you'd have thought I'd have given up on the species completely...


----------



## PaGal

I think it's just something in the smaller breed females. I would say it's black buns or buns with at least some black but Laverne is just as bad as Shirley. It's not just intact females because Shya is spayed. The two have me once again thinking of a place for them outside. 

I got to be kept up well past 2am last night on the third day of the migraine from hell by digging as well as tearing at and chewing cardboard. Figured I would give the two plenty of time out today and within five minutes Laverne was tearing the carpet and bit me once.

They need to be treated like Hannibal Lecter...


----------



## Chrisdoc

The black buns from Hell haha. Sound like they keep you busy. Mine were terribly noisy last night. I couldn't sleep in the room with them, they would keep me awake all night digging, running and chewing. They have far too much energy in the middle of the night. 

Vanessa, just thought he'd been doing his chores and was having a little rest


----------



## whitelop

I finished all the 6 seasons of Doctor Who on Netflix. I need them to put series 7 on there like, right now. 
I love Matt Smith. Almost as much as I love David Tennant, but not quite. And I love River Song. And Amy and Rory, and I love how they told him that he was loved and he maybe finally got it. The last episode, which I guess was the Christmas special since they did one every season, made me cry like a little girl. 

Now, I'm watching Torchwood. Because, uhmmm...have you seen Captain Jack Harkness? My husband was like, "that man is too pretty. Wow, look at him, hes like lady-lovely with a strong man jaw line." I was like, "do you need to be alone with him?" Hahahah It was really funny, but really strange. And the guy who plays Captain Jack is gay in real like, so he would probably like a moment alone with my husband! LOL 
I do like Torchwood though. I just need more of the Doctor. 

Just thought I would share with you my latest tv watching. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love the Dr and was sorry to see Matt Smith go but my fave is still David Tennant. John Barrowman is on the telly all the time here and yes, he is nice to look at lol.


----------



## kmaben

I really enjoyed Matt Smith but Stephen Moffat kind of destroyed the Dr my opionion. And his story line this go round was a little difficult to follow. No I'm sorry River Song the Dr does not lie. He never has out right lied. He sometimes changes the question or he answers in a round about way but he has no reason to lie and never has in the millions of seasons the Dr has been around. It's little things like that, that irk me. He changes faces, and personalities to a point, but there are certain characteristics that have always been the Dr. If Time lords didnt have a base line for who they really are then what would be the point of regeneration? Ok ranty over. Glad I'lve managed to turn another Whovian!
Houston is having a comic con in May. Paul McGann, sylvester Mccoy, Colin Baker, and John Barrowman are going to be there. I'd love to try and make it down there. Will have to see. 

Everything is good on the Mansel front. The spot on his nose is almost healed and super small now. His eyes look a little clearer. He's much more active. And funny how he has no issues with the other rabbits. They share a room but are in seperate cages. If I let Kai and Shya out I have to put Mansel in the living room with us. They'll jump in his pen and eat his hay and left over pellets. Mansel just ignores them. Kai sniffed him all over and Manself just put his head down to be groomed. I dont want them being quite THAT close as I dont want them catch anything he may have. But it's nice to know I want have a three way fight any time soon.

Baby front is good. Still pregnant. I have to take a hormone and it makes me have super crazy dreams. Omar woke me up early this morning because I was attacking him in my sleep. I was having this vivid dream of this man coming at me. Its weird. But kind of funny...


----------



## whitelop

Oh my god, I might have to come to Houston to meet John Barrowman. Have y'all seen his husband? Hes so handsome too! They have the most beautiful facial marriage! LOL 

Being pregnant makes you have crazy dreams in general. LOL 

Its good that Mansel is so calm! What a sweetie. He just looks like a big puffy love.


----------



## kmaben

Dude! Tickets from Houston to Charlotte were dirt cheap! I bet it's just as cheap the other way!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I sortof agree with you Kaley, if it's not broken, why fix it, the doctor's fundamental character had always been the one thing that connected them all. 

Mansel sounds like ultimate laid back bun but makes it easier if they all get on. Glad he's doing better, not decided on a name change yet ? 

Hope Omar survives the dream phase, sound a bit dangerous for him lol.


----------



## whitelop

Did you just look up tickets or buy tickets?! I'm excited! LOL 

My MIL flies from Houston to Charlotte all the time, since there is some sort of United hub there. And she says that the flights from Houston to here are always packed. She has a hard time flying non-rev flights from there to here. 

I don't even want to know whats wrong with Doctor 12. Why can't he just regenerate back into David Tennant? Or even Chris Eccleston, he was lovely! And he had such a short run as Doctor 9. But I guess they don't do that do they? David Tennant only regenerated back into himself one time because he had his hand in the jar. LOL


----------



## kmaben

Ugh the hand in the jar. Bleh! But I really loved the smart Donna. She's my favorite companion.

I only looked for now Morgan. My brother in law is getting married in July and I wont be able to afford for Omar to go as well. (Maybe shya since she'll fit under the seat. ha!) Sadly I dont get that deployment check any more. And my paycheck now makes me want to burst into tears every time I get it. Oh but I got a 1 percent pay raise this year! I can spring for the extra garlic sauce at Papa Johns now! F-ing congress. I'd like to see them give themselves a 1 percent pay raise. 

On a less grumpier note (for me anyways!) We rent a fence so we dont have to walk the dogs in the back yard. I bet Omar it would take Sam two days to figure out how to get out of it. Omar said no way fence is built like a rock. haha yesterday Omar gets a phone call that they have his dog. It took him five. So now he whines at you all the time so he can go out and rove the neighborhood. You have to stand outside with him so he doesnt go under the fence which he can do in several places. And of course when you're out with him all he does is piss around. It just drives Omar insane. I did call the fence people and they should be round tomorrow to hopefully do something about it.

Has anyone ever noticed how bad of an actor Arnold Schwarzenager is? I've watched more of his movies in the last week then I have ever cared to. Thank you Omar. And I dont care what you say. Commando is not a classic.


----------



## PaGal

All of the politicians are a problem. They are all corrupt and should have very large pay cuts. But people need to wake up to. Being in any office was never meant to be a career, mostly because they are more likely to be corrupt that way. It really ticks me off how little the military makes. We had so few bills and had trouble making it. The only time it wasn't so bad was when he was getting hazard pay as well.

The fence may need to be staked to the ground. At least if he is getting out by squeezing under and not that he has dug his way out. If that doesn't work is there any way you could place a chain outside chained up near the door so you could just hook him to the chain and let him out and then go call him back in twenty minutes or however long it is he likes to mess around?


----------



## whitelop

Well, if you can fly here, we're taking care of your food and lodgings for you and Shya for your stay! My house is small and crappy, but its always open! LOL 

1% is like a joke. I wonder why its even like that? Sorry your raise is so crappy. They should pay you guys the most! 
Haha. I don't like to talk politics. I don't even really watch the news, because it makes me really mad and really upset. I had to tell my husband to only talk to me about emergency things, because I can't stand it. And then he went on a 2 week rant about the government and I was ready to move out. LOL I had to tell him to stop. We couldn't even watch Elisyum because it was so...frustrating. 

Anyway! Have a great day!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I see things are the same the world over. Politicians here have ruined the country with their greed, the have been stealing money for years. People here don't even get pay rises, they get pay cuts and still have to work the same. We now do not know how much we pay for electricity, I feel like buying some candles and going back to basics. 

You are welcome to come here as well, at least the sun is shining


----------



## kmaben

I try not to engage in the news and politics. But I just feel so behind if I dont. I try not to discuss them because it never ends in a discussion. It ends in a fist fight. I am not on the fence about much and you arent going to change my mind. It's funny when my mom loses it though. She's old and doesnt care and will tell you like it is (usually rather loudly) if you're being an idiot publicly. Especially if she hears people trashing the military. 
I'm hoping that's what the fence people will do. Sam's never been much of a digger so I dont think he'll start now. I do have a stake and a chain for him but if I'm paying for a fence I want to be able to use it. If bad goes to worse I figure lowes will have something we can use to secure the bottom of the fence. I really wish Sam would use his brain for other things.

Chris dont tempt me!! You can get a mac flight super easy to Spain. I think it's Rota? Me and everyone else wish the sun would come out. It's pretty nice outside today so we're gonna run around and go to the dog park. Supposed to be back to crappy tomorrow. 

haha Morgan! Your husband would really appreciate Ellie after meeting Shya. Even if he really knew what Ellie's been up to.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I agree, discussions of politics always end badly. 

Rota isn't too far away, around 3-4 hours which I don't consider too far and it's a lovely drive. So now you know


----------



## PaGal

I would love not to pay attention but that's one reason we are where we are. I'm pretty much set in my thoughts on it as well, neither Dem or Rep. I'm never completely closed minded or at least I am willing to listen but I'm not swayed without good reason or proof.


----------



## kmaben

Need to get pictures up of everyone. Kai has this little dog bed I bought for them and loves. He wont lay on it fully but something of his has to be laying on it at all times. Last night he was laying stretched out and just had his back feet on it. I try to sneak up on him to take pictutres but he gets up as soon as he sees me. He's always been a little stand offish until HE was readys for pets but it seems he's getting a bit better. Maybe it's old age. Ha! He's only like three now. Still time flys I guess. I always refer to him as a baby and Omar always excuses his faults as "he's still a growing bun." No wonder he's so spoiled. And acts like it. Shya is good about coming when called. Just not about going to her pen when it's bed time. She hasnt gotten into too much trouble lately. I ate all the captain crunch so I had to switch her bribes to fruit loops. I tried a bit of carrot and she snuffed it. I tried a bit of strawberry but she was still cautious. She will come running for cereal though. I still can seem to find an alternative name fr Mansel. He's very lively now. He's so expressive and you can always tell what he's thinking. He's a digger and a chewer. I'll try a dig box for him and see how he likes it. He is so calm and relaxed. Nothing bothers him and he doesnt bother anybody. He accidently wandered into their pen while I was corraling everyone. Shya was not pleased and proceeded to beat up on Mansel. Poor Mansel looked so distraught and couldnt figure out which way to go to get away. He didnt even try to retaliate. He all but ignores the other rabbits even when Kai on occasion jumps into his pen. Kai can be eating his food and Mansel cant even be bothered to get up. He half binkied today. He even followed me into the kitchen and sat there looking at me. He doesnt ask like Franklin but I could tell he wanted a pat. He opens his eyes a lot more now too. Anxious to get his eye lift so they dont bother him so much. Had a minor melt down over Franklin last night. Just miss him so much. I still every once in a while wish Mansel would do some of Franklins things. Mansel never obliges but he doesnt seem to mind the comparisons. 

Lot going on. They're moving me from Battalion to the clinic at the hospital. I'd rather have life long hemorrhoids then go to that stupid clinic. Bunch of whiney, undisciplined, privates who have never been anywhere else than that clinic. And it's up to me to chew them up and spit them out. There is one specialist there that's gonna take a brick to the face if she doesnt change her attitude or come at me crazy. I've already tangled with her once but they're supposed to be moving her back to her battalion. I'm hoping such is the case. One of my soldiers is at the clinic already and my other soldier just found out I leave on monday. He was very upset at me, flicked me off, stomped out of the office and wasnt seen for awhile. When he did come back it was to glare at me until final formation. I felt really bad over the whole thing. He's a good kid and always been a good soldier. When we first got to the unit it was just me and him and he's always been my go to soldier for over a year now. I guess he couldnt have been too mad at me as he called me a little while ago to inform me that he found a puppy, wants to keep it, and was wondering if I could watch it for two weeks while he goes on emergency leave. Yes, yes I am a sucker.


----------



## PaGal

Yesy,yes we do need photos and lots of them. I so want to see Kai kinda on his bed, it sounds so cute!

Mansel sounds like a real sweetie! Although thanks to the girls any time I hear digger or chewer I have to cringe. Hopefully he's one that will be happy with the right things to chew and dig.

I hope they do move the specialist out of there.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley! You should get some sea grass mats! Ellie has been tearing hers up and its the best money I've ever spent. http://www.worldmarket.com/category...4047:IR&utm_source=10078&utm_medium=affiliate
I got the 3x5 one and its great! 

Mansel sounds like a total love. It takes some time to get used to new rabbits, but once you do, you realize that they were meant to be with you and you wonder how you ever lived without them. At least, thats how I feel about Ellie.


----------



## kmaben

I was just at petsmart too and should have picked one up for Mansel. Curious as to how he would like it. He's kind of like Franklin in the respect that he doesnt really play with toys. 









He does have a dude lap...but I like it. Dont tell Fraggles. He is a very messy eater and it requires quite a bit of cleaning. I'm pretty sure he's stuck with Mansel too as I cant seem to really find anything that fits. 

Soooo last night I drug Kai and Shya out into the living room to try and get them use to the hardwood floor. I laid a blanket down for them and they got a little better. I was laying on the floor with the hippity hops and I was nose to nose with Shya like I used to do. I was petting her nose and cheeks with a finger and she had her eye closed all happy. Then the little bitch just up and boxed me. Right in the face. I jerked back and she came at me again! I wasn't even thinking and I cuffed her right in the chest and we just kind of glared at each other. Then she came over and started licking me in the face. God she's so evil. Every time I go to take a picture of Kai being cute he gets up the minute he sees the camera. But I do have a couple of shots..






He got one ear up!






We're buddies! Anyone watch the waynes brothers show? The theme song is what I hear when I look at them.

Sheesh got on the couch with us. Mostly just to terrorize us.







Had an ultrasound done yesterday. Met with the worthless nurse today. Finally found out how far along I am. 11 weeks tomorrow. Making the thing was easy. Dropping the thing takes forever. I am not a patient person AT ALL. I've got stuff to doooooo. And going to the grocery store isnt a good thing anymore. I snuck so many things into the cart. I was so hungry. More so than normal. I dont get that either.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley that gal has so much attitude. I so laughed imaging her kissing you and then boxing you, too funny. Love that last photo that is one bad ass bun look, she is just fantastic, what a gal. 

Mansel is so squishy and yes, he has a bit of a chin. Kai and Shya are so funny together but so cute at the same time. 

Nine months seems a long time but I´m sure it will go quick. THe first months are slower until you start to see the bump appear. I pick up extra stuff from teh supermarket and I don´t have an excuse lol.


----------



## whitelop

LOL Pregnancy for the pregnant person goes along really slowly. But to everyone it just flies by. My husband and I were just talking about it the other day. But its a good thing that it goes slowly, because theres a lot of things that go into getting ready for a kid. So need all the time you can spare to do that. 

When I was pregnant I craved hotdogs with chili, mustard, cole slaw and hot sauce with a side of pork rinds. No onions because they made me bleh feeling. LOL But that was my jam when I was pregnant. How terrible is that?! Those foods are SO bad for you, but they taste SO good! And I really liked pizza and strombolis filled with cheese and ham. And hot wings. hahahaha. 

I love Mansel! Hes so squishy cute! 

And Kai is huge! Oh my god, that is a large rabbit! Shya is too cute...don't tell her I called her cute though. LOL


----------



## kmaben

Sooooo last night I'm having this crazy ass nightmare. It felt so incredibly real and was really frightening. In the dream I had to go into this house and steal something. Well the devil living inside this like five year old boy resided there and the thing we had to steal was to keep the devil from like roving the earth I guess. I'm with these two LT's I work with, one I dont ever deal with and the other I sort of know, plus my best friend who's a staff sergeant. We're about to go into the house and it's like I had done it before and it didnt end well. So I brief the others and we go in. We all have M4's and we shoot the crap out of the kid/devil, steal the little thing which is like a ratty piece of string with like 3 beads knotted into it and we leave. Our get away car is the red ford explorer my parents have and it wont start. Suddenly I see the devil/kid thing and he attacks one LT and kills him. Then all of a sudden the kid is by me and he bites me in the back taking this chunk out of me. I arched my back at that point and started to come back to lucidity. Suddenly I'm fighting with the kid and I take a key and I stab him in the eye. It isnt working so I get him in the other eye. I remember the feel of the gore and the resistance as I'm stabbing the thing and finally I just sat up straight in bed. I'm throwing covers off, gasping for air, and on the verge of tears. Omar is instantly awake and he's asking if I'm ok thinking I'm having a miscarriage. I tell him it was just a nightmare. He opens a window for me, asks me what it's about then promptly rolls over and goes back to bed. He's such a sweety. No words of comfort no hand on my back till I fall asleep, nothing. So I try to snuggle up to him and he promptly smacks me in the face while getting out of bed for a stinking glass of water. He doesnt realize he's smacked me in the face and just gets back in bed. At this point I'm completely peeved because I keep seeing the creepy devil kid thing and I'm thinking strange things like I'm about to give birth to the anti-christ. And Omar's snoring. Jerk.


----------



## PaGal

What is it about men that makes it so easy for them to fall asleep? 

That does sound like a really bad dream. I know I have had some pretty frightening ones that are awfully real and some that are just strange but I don't think I've ever had one that bad.

I think you are just worried about the pregnancy and raising a child in general and it's just coming out in a really strange and horrific dream.

Shame, shame on Omar though but I guess at least you weren't completely alone there was a live body in bed with you.


----------



## whitelop

Really bad dreams are normal while pregnant! I had crazy dreams too! 

I'm pretty sure that you're not going to give birth to the anit-christ. You might want to watch Disney movies from now on! LOL


----------



## kmaben

Holy crap. I now know exactly how a rabbit in GI stasis feels. It attacked me all of a sudden at 3 o'clock in the morning. Hubby finally came round the corner and found me lying on the floor in a sweaty pile wishing for death. 
"um.....are you ok?"
"No I'm dying from constipation but dont put that part in the obituary."
At least he went and found the anti-nausea medication before rolling over and going back to bed. I remember lying on the floor thinking desperatly someone! find me some simethicone! Please for the love of God I'll learn to like hay! And then for some reason everything I ate yesterday made me terribly sick. People are always like hey congrats on the pregnancy. But no one ever tells you HAHA! Be prepared for the worst experience of your life!!
Apparently it's supposed to end with the first trimester. We shall see. The Army has this super cool program mandated by congress. They have a new parent support group. They have certified RN's, midwifey people, and breast feeding people that will come to your house and help with prevention and teach stuff. I understand women have babies in 3rd world countries with nothing except their mother and the village shaman to help but in my 1st world problems I need to know stuff. It's free and if people dont use it the Army will shut it down. So I'mma use it! I think I've already made the nurse a little edgy. I went from birth to death in the same sentence and she just kept telling me focus on one stage at a time. Some of it you do just have to wing it though. For someone who likes to jump into things I may have gotten in over my head.


----------



## PaGal

I'm sorry that so far the physical issues with pregnancy haven't been too kind to you. Hopefully it will get better for you. Just remember each pregnancy can be different. It was horrible with my son and I had different issues going on. With my daughter it was a breeze.

Eat bananas. Apparently it's a miracle fruit as it is supposed to help with constipation as well as diahrea. I know that's spelled wrong but I don't care! It's not a word I really care if I know how to spell.

Hopefully the getting sick from food will pass quickly. 

Take full advantage of the services as that's what they are there for. There will be plenty you have to wing it on and figure out for yourself so no harm in learning what you can.


----------



## Aubrisita

Aw, hugs. So sorry that pregnancy is being unkind. Just keep your eye on the prize. Also talk to the nurses available. That sounds like a pretty awesome support system. 

Mansel is adorable, I really like his name.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You seem have all the worst of the morning sickness so it can only get easier. Yes, take advantage of everything available, sound like a great service.


----------



## whitelop

Months 1-3 are hard, 4-7 are easy and nice because you've stopped getting sick and you're not huge yet, then 8-9+ are hard because you're huge, you stop sleeping, you want to eat all the time but can only eat small things, so you feel like you're a cow eating 500 meals a day. 
And if you're anything like me, you'll have some baby feeters in your rib cage and suffer permanent damage. And the last doctors appointment you go to, the nurse will get on the ultra sound and be like, "his feet are under your ribs. Doesn't that hurt?" Why yes, yes it does hurt! All 23 inches of him was crammed into my ribs and he would not move. 

I never really got sick, so I can't really tell you what that was like. I couldn't drink orange juice or eat anything fried, I hated the way meat smelled when it was cooking. And I threw my deep fryer in the yard after it made me throw up. 

I've heard that peppermint helps with nausea, and eating a cracker or two in the morning before you get out of bed might help a little, if morning sickness is what it is. I only got sick right out of bed a few times, and it was run to the bathroom, throw someone out of the way and puke my brains out and then feed WAY better and I was done for the day. And I remember just randomly throwing up sometimes too. LOL Like, be doing something, have to stop to puke and be on my way. Hahaha

You'll start to feel better! Or you won't. Some people never feel better and are sick the whole time. Hopefully that won't be you. 
My SIL is pregnant and shes only like 8 weeks and already asked my MIL to buy her maternity clothes, because shes "uncomfortable". "I'm like, you're like hint-of-pregnant, you don't need different clothes!" The first 10 weeks of me being pregnant I lost 15 lbs. That doesn't happen to everyone though, and some people (like my SIL) use being pregnant as an excuse to just gorge on food and gain like 340 lbs. I think shes going to be like that, since she was a weird dorito addiction. LOL 

Anyway, you're doing fine! You're growing a person and thats freaking hard work! But right now, you're in the easy part, the raising of the person is the hard part! You have a long way yet, till that!


----------



## kmaben

Haha Morgan I stress out about the raising part too! But atleast you have a real live person to show for the effort. I'm not gaining any weight or losing. I'm fluctuating in water weight though. I'm having a hard time consuming my own 2000 calories let alone the additional 340 I need and that's with exercising too. There are a lot of things that make me absolutely miserable. Little Debbie is a rotten *hore who should die a fiery death. Anything carbonated or acidic. Onions, bell peppers, olives, ranch dressing, italian dressing, doughnuts. (This thing might actually break my donut addiction.) Anything even mildly spicy. Omars meat loaf. Right now I'm kind of living off of mustard potato salad and capri sun when I get sick of drinking water. Omar bless his soul is going to buy me a compilation of soups and see what works. Our thing has been very lazy. Every ultrasound it's just there. It turned over once but we never see it move. Today it feels like a pulsating mass trying to burst out of my uterus. It is neat though how you and it change from week to week. Next time I feel the baby craze I'm getting another dog though.

I do have some super awesome pictures of the rabbits that I will upload tonight since I plan on doing nothing else. And since I will be getting off my lazy butt and uploading pictures what about you Morgan hmmmmm? Some pictures of the elusive Annie maybe?


----------



## whitelop

Yes Kaley, I'll upload pictures! And of Stanley the new cat! LOL Lord have mercy, its a like an animal shelter here.

Sometime you just have to eat what you can. I didn't eat the right foods while pregnant, if I did it again it would be WAY different. 
And now I struggle to eat even 1400 calories a day and I eat all the time, like 5-6 times a day, but its healthy and not heavy in cals. Yesterday I ate 500 calories because of stress. I felt like a sickly special kid because my brain had stopped working it was floating in the 28 cups of water I drank. 
Just eat what you can! You'll find some foods that don't make you vomit or not poop for days. LOL It gets easier, then you'll start craving weird things like sardines and raisin bread. 

Next time you get another baby craze, you'll have another baby. DUH. You'll see. They're great! I have a crazy, attitude filled, PB&J guzzling brat who is absolutely terrified of worms and I love him to pieces even thought I almost knocked him out this morning. LOL They start their crap early. But hes so **** cute and funny that you can't stay mad! You just talk junk and call your mom and tell them that you had a cracker tantrum and he had to go to bed. LOL Its awesome! Being pregnant is awesome too, for months 4-7. You're cooking a human! How freaking cool is that?!


----------



## kmaben

Why is AJ terrified of worms? That's the strangest thing ever!


----------



## whitelop

Yes he is terrified of worms! It makes NO sense! 

The other day, we were all outside in the backyard, it was like a Normal Rockwell painting. I was laying on a blanket in the yard, my hub was sitting in a chair, and AJ was throwing rocks into the pond. Then AJ starts to scream bloody murder, my hub runs over and pick jerks him up. We're like, "whats wrong whats wrong? Did something bite you or sting you?" My hub is holding him and AJ is holding his foot out, I was thinking something got into his shoe and bit him. But there was tiny baby worm on his shoe laces. Like, a BABY worm, an inch long or less. I pick it off his shoe laces and he was screaming SO loud and shaking! Like completely hysterical. So we're dying laughing, I was crying from laughing. How ridiculous is that?! I was like, "look its not hurting mommy, its on my hand and it doesn't hurt! Worms are good!" He wasn't having it. 
So he went to my dads later that day and they were out back grilling and my dad was like "Hey AJ look at that worm!" AJ looked down at the non-existent worm and took off running back into the house. LOLOLOL 

Yesterday was a bad day with him, so I was ill and feeling mean. I held my hand closed and was like, "AJ wanna see the worm?" He tentatively walked to me, and I opened my hand and he took off. LOL It was a little gratifying, but oh so mean. LOL 

Hes not scared of bees or wasps or ants. Like, the things that will F you up, he couldn't give any cares about. But the one thing, that does no damage what so ever, the worm, hes terrified of. LOL We'll see if it goes for snakes too, but I think its just going to be worms. 
The way I look at it, I can not wait to tell his future wife! I can see it now, sitting down to a nice dinner swapping stories after a few glasses of wine, when I think I'm bloody hilarious, and I bring out the "worm story" and hes like "awwh MOM!" and his girlfriend is like, I have to hear this! And we go into all the things about the worms. LOL And cry with laughter until he finally laughs too and yells, "I'm not scared of them anymore!" Then I throw a fake worm at him. LOL I have it all planned out! 

(I'm out of B vitamins and my brain is addled. Ignore me.)


----------



## PaGal

My sister is actually afraid of worms. Why? They don't bite or sting and you could out crawl them on your worst day. She used to leave for the bus stop over an hour early if it had rained. I remember once gathering about forty worms and placing them on the floor right outside of the bathroom door. She was in there for a long time since I left. In my defense I didn't really get that it's a phobia and she was grumpy and mean. She sucker punched me once for yelling at my brother for spilling my kool aid when I had just warned him not to.

I on the other hand am weird and will pick up and toss any I find on the concrete or sandy driveway into the grass to save their lives. Well at least till last week when one of the twins asked if tossing them hurts them and we discussed it and came to the conclusion they could get a grass cut at least so now I lay them down gently.

With my daughter I would only suffer from morning sickness if I didn't eat. Basically I ate several small meals or snacks throughout the day and I was fine. The only thing I craved was rice krispy treats but only mine as I make them extra gooey and they are the best in the world. She did hurt when she would kick which made me figure she was bigger than my son was since he didn't hurt and she was.

With my son I swear I had morning sickness the first 4-5 months. In fact being sick was what made me finally realize I might be pregnant. When I could eat it was always some crazy craving I had like dippy eggs but not the whites or slim jims. Every craving abruptly ended the same way. I'd get the craving once again, eat whatever and then throw up from it and never crave it again. With the slim jims we were driving down the highway in TN, that's when he was stationed at Ft.Campbell. I felt like puking and he's telling me to open the door as he's driving down one of the most dangerous highways in the country. Idiot! And yes, I cleaned the car myself.

The day I was due with my daughter we went on a volksmarch with friends. I really wanted her out since my son was two weeks late. People were asking all day how far along I was thinking I was seven months. Didn't work...she was five days late.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Worms, how many hours did we spend playing in the dirt with worms when we were kids, we loved it, squiggly and squirmy worms. I hate wasps although my sister is terrified of them. She turns into a screaming idiot if there's one flying near her. Probably cos she satin a nest when she was a kid. They seem to follow me about. I have had two nests so far at apartments, persistant critters they are and nasty.


----------



## whitelop

I save as many worms as I can, but I feed a lot to the chickens too. I love worms, but sometimes the girls need a nice treat. LOL I feed them the grubs and weird things I find too. I love hearing their happy cooing when they get a good squirmy tasty treat! 

I still throw up if I don't eat. LOL It happened when I was pregnant too.

I had AJ 3 weeks early. I was 36 weeks and 6 days when I had him. He was fine though, 6lbs 4oz, 23 inches long. He was ready.


----------



## kmaben

Pictures I promised. Like 2 days ago. Been crashing hard lately. Woke up this morning at 2am with full blown morning sickness. I managed to make it to work and they changed my meds but it ended in quarters and going home. I didnt know you could vomit so much. The first bout at 2 was straight up something out of the exorcist. I had it every where. I just got it cleaned off the walls. -_- I figured since I hadnt had anything like it I wouldnt get it. I was informed that was normal and it may last. How am I supposed to get any work done? It's always something new. The hardest part is putting the life on hold and not really being in control of anything. Emotions included. Oh well most of you here have done it and a few times over. You love your kids. Moving on.

Is AJ freaked out by anything else? I wonder what happened to make him so scared. Who knows what really goes on in their little minds?

Shya sitting in her little bed that she's super territorial of.








So both rabbits are back to breaking out of their pens. Mansel does not see the need for this. So they always sit with him. As long as he's not out in the rabbit room when the other two are out the rabbit room there arent any scuffles. And they're usually scuffle free if they're out in the living room together. Kai gets a little bratty but Mansel is submissive. Considering he's not neutered yet.







Mansel in so laid back. They can eat his food, drink his water, eat out of his hay rack. He's like whatever.







Shya is obsessed with eye cleaning. She over grooms Kai's a lot and I have to watch him. Mansel has a raging eye infection going on and I'm waiting for Shya to pass it to Kai. Thankfully this doesnt happen to often but you never know what you're going to get when you open the door to the rabbit room.


----------



## kmaben

But how about this one of my new-ish car! That a bird took a giant crap on and made me cry on the way home!


----------



## whitelop

Hhahahahaha. Bird poop is lucky! Don't cry over bird poop. I remember those days of just crying all the time, it lasts for about 2 years after you have your kid. Then by the time they're 3, you're semi-normal again. Unless you're completely surrounded by animals and constantly stepping on lincoln logs...oh wait, you'll never be normal again. LOL 

I love that your buns all get along so well! Thats so nice! Told you Mansel was going be fine. 

I do like your new car though! Its nice and looks roomy and like it will hold all the stuff that comes with kids well. Since AJ is big now, and we're about to downsize to a smaller car seat, we're getting a small car. Hopefully we're going to get a Fiat. LOL 

AJ is just a weird kid. I guess because he spends so much time with me, the weird adult. Poor kid, never stood a chance at normalcy, living in the animal shelter with me. LOL 

Since I'm here. Here is Annie's blog. http://www.orphananniesjourney.blogspot.com/ Its a real blog!


----------



## kmaben

Morgan you're a straight nut. That's why I love you. 

We have a beyond ancient two door ford explorer. I refuse to have a kid without four doors. However we rented a fiat 500 when we went to Scotland. It was the funnest car ever. I really want one as well. It's surprisingly roomy. We also had a Fiat Panda for the canary islands. Four doors and also a fun little car that moved. 

Saved Annies blog. Looking forward to seeing her become a real dog. I dont think it will take you to long Morgan as you're a bit more stubborn than her.


----------



## kmaben

So shi shi and kai were running amuck last night. I hear Kai with what I presumed was chewing on my blanket basket. So I get up to yell at him. But this is what I saw instead. Silly baby.


----------



## kmaben

Also it's April 8th. My own remembrance day for one of the best soldiers I've ever known. Jeffery Lee Hartley.






He was from Hempstead which is only 30 minutes from my home town. His Daddy is the police chief there. The stories I could tell about this guy. All around good guy and a great soldier.


----------



## PaGal

Aawww Kai is ready for you to take some Easter pics of him!

We have a ford explorer as well. It's really needing hubby's attention right now. We have a short in the ground wire that controls the power locks and windows. I had to put enough groceries to feed five plus all the critters for a week in through the driver side door and into the back seat. Now I can't get the windows to go down at all, I feel trapped when I drive.

Really good people are hard to come by and make you really appreciate the ones you do find along the way.


----------



## kmaben

Well. ****. Ask me why I have the tiniest maybe 12 week old bun cowering in my bathroom right now? Go on ask me? Because I'm an F-ing sucker thats why. I saw it on craigslist, they were scruffing it, they were feeding it junk food and they only had it 4 days and were already getting rid of it. Was it the best situation? No. Was it the worst situation. Probably not. Was I worried about it? Well it's in my bathroom isnt it? I may have a home lined up with one of the providers I work for though. But **** this thing is so tiny. I've never dealt with a rabbit so small. It's uncomfortable. And unnerving. It's darling though. And has a lovely otter pattern I guess. Will post pictures tomorrow. It's on its 24 hour calm down, settle in period. Jeeze. Someone stop the madness.


----------



## JBun

Kaley. You sucker, lol. Don't you know better than to look at those things.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

You're a nut! But a nut with a big heart  I would have a hard time not snatching that poor bunny away from a situation like that too, which is why I can't look at classified ads. I'm also broke as ****, so there's that.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal

Yep, no one can ever say you don't have a big heart! I can understand though.


----------



## whitelop

LOL My mouth just hung open the whole time I read about your tiny bun. Then Orphan Annie started to whine and then I remember WHY we do these things, because we ARE SUCKERS! Then I just yelled at Stanley the new cat, to not smack Annie. Its ridiculous, but what are you going to do, LEAVE them? No way in hell. 
By taking the little bun, you've already drastically improved its life and chances of survival. Maybe if you did keep it, you could get it fixed and bond it with Mansel. 

Sometimes its okay to be a nut.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are such a softie. I love it when they are that small. For you, it must be a big change as yours are pretty big. Hope you manage to sort him, what do you bet your bunny family is about to increase lol. Pics please, he sounds adorable.


----------



## kmaben

Haha so I called the vet first thing to have the little bun checked out. Vet was out of town but I remembered that one of the techs was looking for a rabbit for a co-worker. Her sister and niece are also looking for a lop eared rabbit. So I ring up Amy and she says she'll take a look at the baby. Well we get there, Amy takes one look at baby bun and I'm pretty sure it'll never make it to either of its intended destinations. So phew I'm back down to my three almost unmanageable buns now. But I will keep my peepers peeled for a lop and I feel kind of bad because one of the CPT's I work for was really warming up to the idea of a rabbit. I just checked craigslist again and only saw ads for litters of "Easter Bunnys." Not gonna buy into that business. I'll wait till like June and watch craigslist explode with rabbit ads. Anyways here are some pics of the baby bunny. Holy hell you will die from cute. This is what a "Bunny" looks like!











You would not believe the teeny tiny poops that thing made! Morgan you might because you got Ellie so young but I didnt know rabbits even came this small!! We got Kai at like 9 weeks and he was HUUUUUGE. Like bigger than full grown Ellie sized. French Lops start out smallish but are still fairly large babies. I'm pretty sure Shya ate her way out of her mother fully grown....


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

OMG I don't think Monty was even born that small! My brain explodes when I see such tiny bunnies! Eeeeeeeeee cute but incomprehensible :O

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## whitelop

Yeah Ellie was tiny when I got her and I remember being in total shock about her size! Her little teeny tiny poops! I got Foo when she was like 14 weeks ago, so she was already big-ish. But Ellie was a palm full of rabbit. 
Its almost uncomfortable to touch them or hold them, like they're going to break. And I felt like I had to pet Ellie with one finger so I didn't mush her. LOL 

That bun is ADORABLE though! I do love baby bunnies! 
Yay for it finding a home though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Gorgeous. Mine were that size and I find it hard to remember how small that small was. They are still small but there is nothing like a tiny baby who fits in your hand


----------



## PaGal

Now that is cute I don't care who you are!

I'm so glad the bun has a good home now.

I still feel funny trying to give Laverne nose rubs. Her face is so much smaller than Thumps so I'm always expecting to poke her in the eye or something. Shirley won't sit for pets so she just gets the odd one as she hops away.


----------



## kmaben

I hear you on that Denise. Shya gets one finger only rubs. Cheeks, ears, and on occasion the back of the ears. She likes it. When shes in the mood for it anyways. 

And he was so darling! And thats why you stay away from Craigslist! The techs sister instantly fell in love with him so I'm glad he got a good knowledgeable home.

Haha on another note. Mansel decided he didnt want to be good and stay in his pen anymore. He can easily hop over it but never decided to until today. I take it that means he's getting pretty comfortable round here. He is such a sweet boy. 

And lastly! I want to splurge and get a personalized plate for my new car! I'm only allowed six characters and spaces count as one. I've got BD RBT
and Omars got BADRBT
Not sure how I like either one. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## whiskylollipop

BADBNY

BADBUN

I like BADRBT, I wouldn't be smart enough to get 'bad' from BD.


----------



## kmaben

oooh those are pretty good ones! and more readable


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

At first I read both as "bad robot" because apparently my brain totally forgot about RABBIT even though I came to this thread immediately after catching up on other bunny friends in Instagram. Duh, really? *smacks forehead*

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## kmaben

There is a production company called bad robot Missy. I think they did the Buffy series. I dont want to be a bad robot I want to be a bad rabbit! I need more than 6 characters. 

Really Shi**y pregnancy day. Asthma acting up, excema is out of control, and I can feel myself getting hormonal. And I'm at work where I have to start screening crappy patients soon. This was a really bad time for Franklin to die.


----------



## whitelop

Oh yeah, good luck with the asthma and pregnancy. I have asthma and when I was pregnant, I had to be rushed to the hospital because I couldn't breathe, my nebulizer wasn't working and they had to put me on a CPAP in the ambulance. Ever been on one of those? SCARY! I had to spend like 3 days in the hospital too to get my O2 levels up and my blood pressure down, all the meds make your heart rate soar. 
It was a nice 3 days though and the hospital food was good. 
I know you're an adult and everything, but if you're not on a daily maintenance for your asthma, you might want to ask your OB which is safest for pregnancy, so you don't have something scary like that happen. I was fine, but I had a cold and it made it WAY worse. And to be honest, I haven't been sick since then. 

OR, you could be like some girl I know and have pregnancy cure your asthma. LOL It either makes it way worse or it makes it go away. Hormones are an insane thing! 

How pregnant are you now? LOL Poor thing. Maybe Mansel can help? 

OR OR OR! To get out some hormonal aggression, box with Shya! I bet she would really like that! I just boxed with Ellie the other night and it was good fun! LOL I could send you my oldest cat, shes the best cat for crying to, she just licks your face and lays on your lap and shes only like 2 lbs.


----------



## pani

Aw, that sounds so scary Morgan.  My dad has a CPAP for his sleep apnea. Certainly doesn't look comfortable. 

I hope you feel better soon kmaben. ray:


----------



## Aubrisita

Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. Hopefully you will start to feel better soon...sending some positive healing vibes your way. Btw, I really like your liscence plates. Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope you get past this stage. Not good when you're supposed to be nice to people when you feel like yelling at them. Mansel is so laid back he may provide a calming effect for you. Morgan's idea isn't bad either, just scared that Shya might win


----------



## PaGal

Sorry you are having it rough. I hope you feel better physically and mentally soon.

It dies sound like Mansel is feeling comfy and at home. 

You really do need more than 6 characters. Maybe badbun or bdbuny might work best for those whose lives do not revolve around buns.


----------



## kmaben

Hell I'm only 15 weeks. There was just a lot of developing going on today. That's what I blamed it on. I didnt know your body could feel like this. I had the ligament stretching going on. Plus it's difficult to bend over now. It's like a hard tumor thing in my lower abdomen. Plus this fluttering feeling all day. I sneezed maybe an hour ago and I think I blew up an ovary. Then just being hormonal. I couldnt decide if I wanted to cry all day or throw a chair at someone. I'm not that far along but I cant believe you can feel like this so soon. I am a hard ass soldier. I've been shot at, I've been blown up, i've seen people I care about look like they've been through a meat grinder, I have this fear of severed hands for a reason and I'm a normally functioning human being. And being pregnant is kicking my ass. Thank you everyone for the well wishes though. I appreciate it.

Morgan I'm on the highest dose advair and an inhaler regularly. It's kicking my ass too. I hope not to go to the ER for it. It shouldnt ruin my chances at warrant officer as I can blame it on pregnancy but why chance it. Bleh


----------



## kmaben

Sooo I'm back to having no idea what to do with Shya. I can only pet her when she's penned up. When she's settled she'll let me stroke her face but when she's out she either runs from me, boxes me, digs at my clothes, or bites me. I try not to deal with her when she's in her room because she's very territorial. She's even territorial over Kai. But when she's out she just runs. Now she will come up to me for a treat but that's it. If I just sit in their room while she's out she bumps me, digs, and bites. I've tried picking her up when she's evil because she hates that. It just pisses her off more. She even boxes Kai when she's out. I was thinking maybe she needs a pen of her own but then when they're penned she snuggles with him and cleans his ears and eyes. I think it's some type of frustration but your guess is really as good as mine. I'm just after her tolerating me being in their room, not running from me all the time and coming when called and going back to her pen like she use to. She will go to her room when I tell her though. To much to ask for maybe?


----------



## kmaben

Well. Mansel lost his gentleman status. I was laying on the floor with him. Petting him and talking to him. He started sniffing around and exploring so I was petting shya and Kai through their pen. All of a sudden Mansel was all over my head. I thought he was trying to jump OVER me until I heard the honking/wheezing sounds he was making and realized he was humping me!! I have never felt so violated!! He is such a gentleman and never bothers anybody that I forget he's a buck. After this ridicoulous wedding in July I'm scraping together the money for his neuter and eye tuck.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh dear. I've lucked out and Monty has never humored humped anything. I'd be pretty grossed out if somebunny humped my head 0_0


----------



## PaGal

Poor Kaley! But at least we know Mansel likes you. 

I have no idea what to tell you about Shya. I can't get my two girls to listen to a thing and they don't have the evil gene. Maybe she does need something to do to keep her mind active.


----------



## kmaben

Holy Jesus God. I just cleaned Mansels anal glands. Frankins were the only ones that would get dirty and they werent that bad. Omar gagged at the smell and took off running like a little girl. I use to think when people would post about anal glands they were just being pansies. I may take Mansel in to have the vet look at those because holy ****. Then I thought it would be a genius idea to deal with Kai because I had everything out. Do you know how difficult it is to wrangle a 17 pound rabbit, hell bent on biting you, with feet like a jack hammer, trying to eviscerate you? I am so going to bed.


----------



## JBun

Well it's not surprising. Rabbit anal glands have the same smell as a skunk. 

I have a hard enough time wrangling a 4 lb rabbit that wants to latch onto me in any way possible, for daring to clip her nails and check her glands. I prefer she latches onto the towel separating her from me. And boy does she get a death grip on that thing. Just glad it's not me  Can't imagine what it would be like if she was 4x her size.


----------



## kmaben

Ugh I dont think they had ever been cleaned out. And I'm the pregnant one! Good to know when the going gets smelly Omar bails -_-

Normally with the rabbits I put them on top of the dryer and groom them. Kai tolerates this for a good 20 minutes. I can clip his nails no problem, look and clean his ears, and brush him every which way. On occasion he'll chew the towel or rip the brush out of my hand and that's the signal he's done. But I had crap on top of the dryer and I thought it would be quick. Omar was holding his head and I had him in a towel and he still managed to get a pretty good bite in. I thought Omar was gonna end up strangling him and he was grunting all kinds of crazy. Whole thing lasted maybe 3 minutes but it was the longest three minutes for both me and Kai!

Is it to early to be excited about ARBA convention??? It's so close to us I cant freaking wait!!! haha I already called mom to dump the baby on her. She was all gaspy like you're gonna leave your first newborn baby for a rabbit show? Ummmm yep! Thanks!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine are only small but they sure do smell. So can imagine what Mansel's smelt like yukky. Kai seems to have turned into a bit of a rebel, I just got a fit of giggles imaging you wrestling him, he is a big bun. I really can't imagine having a bunny that big although I would love to one day.


----------



## PaGal

I am soooooo very jealous!! I want to go to the ARBA convention!!!! It's not fair. heck I would be happy for any show where I could either just see just about every breed or maybe just one with lots and lots of flemmies. They never have anything good here though. It's not fair!!!!

I am happy for you though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I saw a post ages ago with pics of the convention. Is it true there are around 21,000 rabbits there ?? or did I read the numbers wrong. I remember seeing pics of all the different breeds, never imagined there were so many. I bet you can't wait, it must be a rabbit lover's paradise seeing so many buns. No wonder you're excited.


----------



## PaGal

You better be prepared to take lots of pics! I want to see all 21,000! Ha!


----------



## woahlookitsme

there really are! KALEY!! You have to come and see me and my tans! I have to do so much stuff for the tan club at convention just because i live here in texas. I am so excited about it! Im breeding all my bunnies for it and I am just exited as you are! 

LOL about leaving the baby with your mom to babysit


----------



## kmaben

Ohhhhh lordy it's been awhile. I hate my job. I come home exhausted. I'll be 20 weeks (5 months) this thursday. I've tried to divorce my husband three times now. And I've finally had to by bigger clothes. Not by much but enough to cause a seen at the Goodwill. Like something out of the movie white chicks. Hahaha. On an animal note.ti
I still have the kitten I rescued and he's becoming a part of the household. He chases Kai around until Kai turns and chases him around. Shya beats the crap out of him. Mansels like whateves. There was a little pet fair here on post this past weekend. We took Mansel and he was the star of the show. I have this basket that he fit just perfectly in and was really good about staying in. I broke the handle but I'm gonna see if daddy can rustle me up something. I have an idea!
All three rabbits are now living together in a bigger pen. Really need to get Mansel neutered as he show him a little bit of attention and he humps you. Have some super cute pictures I need to post. Feeling so lazy.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad to see nothing unusually negative is going on. As far as being exhausted, well that it how you will feel from now until the kid is grown and maybe even after. Kids are energy vampires...they suck all our energy...that's why parents have none and kids always have an abundance. Don't worry, you'll get used to walking around feeling like a sleep, starved zombie.

I thought you found a perfect home for the kitty or did it break your heart too much?


----------



## whitelop

I suggest, drinking copious amounts of strong coffee to get you through the days, after you've had the baby. Because you won't sleep well from month 8 till the baby is about 6 months old. Then it gets better, but you're still tired because they're WIDE OPEN all the time. 

I couldn't even count my coffee scoops because I was being bombarded with questions from AJ. LOL 

Sleep when you can. Sleep when they sleep. Don't let the baby sleep with you. Those are the golden tickets of advice I got, and I tell you, they're the best. 

What are you having? I needs to know the sex! 
My SIL just found out yesterday that she is having a boy.


----------



## kmaben

wow I just reread that post. Must have been on something when I wrote it. My old cat had to have some dental work done but nothing major here. The home for the kitten fell through. He's a complete terrorist who will probably end up giving me cat scratch fever. He can be really sweet when he's sleeping. Like now being a mamas boy cuddled up on the boobs...When my old cat was a kitten I swore I'd never have another kitten. Tyson this kitten is really pressing the matter home! The only one who can control him is Sebastian the young cat (who was also an excellent kitten). He has this magical look he gives that makes the kitten settle instantly. I thump him but he'll probably be brain dead by the time he figures out what "no" means. 

We're having a boy as well! Gabriel K. Maben. My mother is out of control. She's sewing for heavens sake! Found a crib already and have it set up. Just need to have the thing now. Which takes forever. Atleast I'm not in the horrible preggo ACU's yet. Lord they're terrible and definitely dont scream SOAR special forces. First world problems *sigh*


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ahhh, Gabriel is a great name! I'm semi-obsessed with names. I've already named my first seven children, middle names, nicknames and all, and I'm not planning to have any kids ever. Hah.


----------



## whitelop

I love LOVE that name! Yay! Boys are great, I think you're going to really enjoy having a boy! 

Oh yeah, I have a devil cat too. I'm pretty sure he will definitely give me cat scratch fever. We have him online to try to find him a home, but no one wants cats. Especially, cats who can't get along with other cats. LOL


----------



## kmaben

Pictures I've been meaning to upload forever.

Cat in a basket







Cat in a basket






Cat in a basket






Dead rabbit. Wait what?!


----------



## kmaben

haha Just kidding. Only a very sound sleeper.





Enjoying some outside time before we took the fence down.





Looking a little normal





To the left, to the left, to the left and a little scruffy to boot


----------



## Azerane

Haha, the photo albums at my mum's place are full of "Cat in a basket" shots 

Such cute bunnies! I want to fuzzle them


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Imma steal that handsome giant. Unf unf unf so much snuggle


----------



## PaGal

Love seeing them all!

Was it hot out at all when they got to be outside? How did they deal with it? Are they used to it being cooler? 

I would like to build a run for the buns. I'm sure the girls would do fine since they seem very hardy. The neighbor had them outside and although they were shaded it still would get to over 100 at times and I know he wasn't giving them frozen water bottles. Thumper though will act like he's feeling the heat just on hot days in the summer even though he's in the AC. In the winter he sleeps only on the carpet and in a bunloaf but in the summer he stretches out and will sleep on the linoleum or in his cage. 

We have a very short window of warm enough but not too warm weather right before summer kicks in but most of those days it's either raining or very windy.


----------



## kmaben

With these pictures it was in the 80's. Now it's up to about the upper 90's. Kai has such a thick wool coat he feels it faster than Mansel and Shya. He still loves to be outside but now I just put him out front under a big tree we have. He hops around a bit but likes to just lay down and take it all in. I wet his ears and face before we go out and in about 10-15 minutes when he's dry we come in. I can handle the 10-15 minutes almost every day s thats what he gets. Kai comes in stretches out and cools off by the fan for a few minutes before he's up and moving again. Mansel will stay out all day if he could. He gets the same treatment and the same 10-15 minutes but never seems the worse for the ware. Shya gets kind of nervous on a leash by herself. I set up the pen for her but I wait for windier days and she gets a cooling tile and water bottle because I leave her out for longer. Weather doesnt seem to bother her either but she knows what the fan is for! Oddly enough they will chew every cord in the house but they wont touch the one for their personal fan.


----------



## Azerane

kmaben said:


> Oddly enough they will chew every cord in the house but they wont touch the one for their personal fan.



lol, that's cause they know that the other power cords take our attention away from the bunns, but that power cord is beneficial to them


----------



## kmaben

Been a long time since I last posted. A lot going on with trying to grow a tiny angry human and all of the sleeping that happens. As you may have heard my Mansel died last week. Kind of on the same liver issues as Franklin. Same breeder but they werent related buns. Still got my Kai and my Bad rabbit. It'll be easier with just the two of them and the baby. My bird is going to go live with family in florida for a little bit. She doesnt get nearly as much attention as she deserves and tends to just irritate me to no end. My aunt is retired and looking forward to having another being in the house. Haha and I had to ship the hubsters dog to go live my parents for a month or so. It was either that or murder him and bury him in the backyard. This freaking dog has chewed up more underware then I care to add the cost up of. He also got loose. Again. Except he went all the way down the street to the Marine Corp trainee barracks. I had to pick this idiot up off of staff duty. This dog has embarrassed me more times than I can count but this one really took the icing off the cake. Omar misses his dog and he's a bit resentful that I didnt send my old girl too. But it's not forever. Anywho here's a pic of Kai getting into trouble. He has this real affinity for almonds which I keep on hand for the gerbils and the bird. Gonna have to be more clever about keeping him out of them.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, I swear rabbits are the best at getting into places you don't want them  I love Kai's big ears


----------

